# CURRENT CYCLERS ~ Ireland



## Sparkleheart

*WELCOME TO OUR NEW HOME GIRLS!*
*

HAPPY CHATTING & HERE'S TO BFP'S APLENTY!!!







*​


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies..

Hopefully the bfp's will be coming our way.


  to you all.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls - loving our new home!


Sparkleheart - how are you? DR going well - altho AF due today and not a peep yet...usually by this stage i get some sorta spotting(sorry if tmi ) Nothing at all.......getting a bit worried now. My sinuses are a bit sore and I keep sneezing about half an hour after i take the spray....does this mean i should re-take spray? Also my boobs are killing me and appear to be getting bigger day by day lol


How is everyone else doing?


C xx


----------



## MissE

Loving the new home.   Right ladies, gonna start a new list and am just gonna include tx from the start of Oct. Am gonna leave all the previous txs in the past. If there are dates need added just let me know.



                    Tx                EC                  ET                OTD            Outcome

Gillip          ICSI            22/09/11          25/09/11        09/10/11        BFN   

Ineen        FET            07/06/11          29/09/11          13/10/11           

Carly        IVF                                                                                  

Sparkle      ICSI            09/11/11          11/11/11          25/11/11            

Tessy        FET                                                                                  

MissE      ICSI                                                                                    



Have i missed anyone who is doing tx? If so let me know and i'll add your dates. 

Emma xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi emma my provisional dates are 9/11/11 for EC and 11/11/11 (!) for ET and then i suppose 25/11/11 for OTD.  i hope 11.11.11 is a lucky omen!  never had a day2 ET though so am a little apprehensive about that in terms of them being able to pick the strongest ones.  but maybe a change is the best thing for us.  it all really depends on if everything goes according to schedule anyway so i'll not worry about it right now!

hi carly i was meaning to ask when your Af is due.  i wouldnt worry about it being a bit late at this stage, i think that seems to happen to almost everyone!  what date did they give you to phone them by if it hadnt arrived?  my af should be here on tuesday but i am almost sure i ovulated about 5 or more days later than usual so could be about another week.  i have until the 20th to get mine so plenty of time anyway.  i am sneezing quite a lot too!  i wouldnt worry about it tho, im sure the part of the spray that we need gets absorbed into your nose lining (?!) straight away. that must be why it doesnt matter if it runs out your nose a bit etc.  sounds like you're getting all the good symptoms what with the ever-growing boobs!  not so good that they're killing you obv!  what day is it u start stimms again?  what dose are you on?  im on 150iu i think from memory.  thats for 7 days and then down to 112.5 for 2 days and hopefully then onto the trigger, fingers crossed!


----------



## MissE

Sparkle have added you in huni, if we need to change it later then will do.  

Emma xx


----------



## confusedcarly

hi sparkle-if af not here by tomoro ive to ring them... start stimms 14th. gettin worried that af wnt show and mess everything up. im on 225 for first two days then 187.5 x


----------



## MissE

Carly hoping af arrives huni. If it doesnt they will get you up and do bloods and hopefully they will show everything is ok to move to the next step. Exciting times ahead.  

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, I love the new home    

Hoping that it makes all of our dreams come true        

I've been spending all my time on the Limbo thread, but I'll be moving back here soon as we're going for FET in November - have pre-treatment appointment on Friday so I reckon I'll be sniffing again by next week.

Good luck to you all


----------



## Dannii_Doots

good luck girlies


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Loving the new home, hopefully it'll see bfp for us all, wishing uz all bucket loads of baby dust

   

Irene xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning ladies

Carly mine was late, have they giving you a date and if it doesnt come by then you are to ring? i had awful sinuitis ( ecxuse the spelling) when i was going thru the sprays..

Hopefully we will maybe get started soon if we get to origin, had to cancel appt on the 18th cant get off work.

Ineen hope you are hanging in there.

hello sparkle,tessy,dannii,MissE.

jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

morning all!
jillyhen-if not here today have to ring. how late was ur af? im getting worried that the spray isnt working :-C


----------



## Jillyhen

Mine was 3 days late Carly, it arrived the day before i had to ring if it didnt.. If that makes sense..

Just to warn you in advance mine was absolutely horrendous so painful and really heavy..

The spray is working hun dont worry.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

thanx jilly-im having a bad day today. feeling really teary and quite down and cant shake it. must be hormones lol can u move on to stimms if af doesnt show?


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly

Thats some of the side affects hun, just take it easy.. Have you rang the rfc yet o say it hasnt appeared? They may have to do a scan.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly

aye i reckoned the way im feeling is just the side effects of spray....
have to ring if doesnt appear today so wil ring in morn if no show x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies
I am loving the new thread  .  Heres hoping it brings us plenty of BFP 

Gillypepper i pm'd you huni   
Sorry I have been awol again.
I had a wedding in Donegal at the weekend - it was a free bar all day and so I am still recovering today   I just hope that i didn't do anything too embarrassing  

MissE - how are you huni bet you cant wait to get started again  

Confusedcarly - we have all been there and it is most definetly the hormones.  My dh said that i was a nightmare just in tears at the drop of a hat 

Ineen - not long now babe   

sparkleheart - how you doing?

Jilly Dannii and Tessy i hope you olovely ladies are doing ok 

chat soon

Pat
xx


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Welcome back Pat ~ dont you worry about it, you deserved a good blow out huni   

Carly ~ sounds like the spray is working huni from your symptoms, typical of af to mess about when your waiting on it, hope you get sorted soon   

Jillyhen ~ sorry to hear you had to cancel app, hopefully you'll get another one soon that suits you   

Miss E ~ how ya doing huni, thanks for the list again   

Tessykins ~ Good luck for Friday, is it a fet your on this time   

Sparkleheart ~ how ya doing huni   

Danni ~ thank you hope your well huni   

Afm ~ 11 days down 3 more to go, I've odd crampy twinges coming and going, I hope and   it isnt af about to appear I made it the whole way through 2ww the last time but it was a bfn
Think I'm coming down with the cold I've got a sore throat and a possible coldsore starting(yuk) had loads of til left so I've taken the week off, I'm really lucky my job is so understandiing.

Hoping everyone is well   to all

Irene xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly

How are you now?

Ineen hang in there hun not long now.. Hope you feel better soon   

Im really now in the mood to get started rang origin and they cant see me on the 28th as they done do initial assess on a fri and they have to do an amh test. so goona check hubbys work rota and ring them tomoro afternoon.

On the other hand we have a social worker coming around tomorow eve to start the adoption process so i dont know what will happen as i would like another bash at ivf..

Pat glad you had a great weekend, thank god im fresh as a daisy today.. We had a ladies nite at the rugby club, the men where the waiters and the younger players came out and stripped off ti the waist was such a laugh. I had an absolut ball..

Hopefully this new thread will bring us all our long awaited bfp's..

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls.....


Jilly - hope all goes well with social worker.....good for you getting the ball rolling in that dept. I also hope you get your appointment with Origin organised too and then you'll maybe know for sure what you want to do....


Ineen - not long to go now.....sending loadsa      your way!


Patbaz - how are you?


Tessykins - good luck for Friday - im sure you are glad to get things moving!


Danni-doots - hows things with ya?


Jaylee - how ru Havent spoken to you in a while....


Sparkleheart - my wee sniffing buddy! How are ya? You doing okay on the sniffing? My nose is really irritated with it - feel like ive been punched in the nose and cannot stop sneezing smtimes. Oh well cannot complain! Also gonna need new bras the way things are going   


Still waiting on AF to arrive.....not a peep so far. Was a bit discouraged earlier as i was thinking a bit negatively about not even getting past this stage. Ive kicked myself up the bum tho lol I just do not want to go down to the RFC and get scanned. Oh well such is life. Will ring in the morning and see what they say. Im only on day 29 and smtimes AF can be 30/31 so we'll see...


Hello to everyone and I really hope this new thread brings us all our BFP's         


Carly x


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all? Today was such a rotten day with all that rain.  

Carly sorry to hear you were a bit down earlier but glad to see some of the positivity coming back. They will probably ask you to come in for a blood test which will hopefully show all is ok. I had to phone on my last cycle cos af hadnt shown up and they did a blood test which said everything was fine to continue and then the next day af showed up so hopefully she will be here soon so you can stop worrying.    

jilly good luck with the social worker tomorrow night, hope it all goes well and you get lots of information. Let us know how you get on huni.  

Ineen you are doing great, hang in there huni.        for you.                 Hope you feel better soon, you might as well take the time off and rest.  

Pat glad you were able to let your hair down for a bit, i think sometimes you really need to.   I'm good thanks huni, just bursting to start again but just have to be patient.  

Sparkle how are you getting on?  

Tessy hopefully wont be long til you get going again, i'm sure you cant wait.  

Dannii how are you feeling after your surgery huni? Hope you are on the mend.  

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? Its very quiet on here today, hope everyone is ok.   

Ineen not long now sweetie, hope you are hanging in there. Sending you loads of                                                     to help you through to thursday.

Carly how are you today huni? Did you phone rfc, hope they were able to sort things for you.   

Sparkle how are you feeling huni?  

A big hi to jilly, tessy, patbaz, dannii and anyone i've missed.  


Got a phonecall from origin today, i had to leave results of some blood tests in last week when i went for the appointment and they rang to say the prolactin was very high which would affect ovulation. I told them it is always high, so she asked if i was on tx for it. She had phoned prof to speak to him about my results and they want me to get it re-tested because i may need meds to reduce the prolactin. She wants me to sort this out with the gp before i get an appointment to see prof cos they dont want this delaying tx for us. Cant believe it has taken all this time for someone to look into this for me, i have told the docs on several occasions that my prolactin is quite high and have been told it was due to stress.  

Emma xx

Emma xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girlies

MissE oh my goodness that is crazy!  sometime i really wonder about the medical profession!  honestly i feel like we could all do their jobs better! nonetheless that is such great news that someone has finally cottoned on and they are doing something about it.  i remember being on another forum a couple of years ago and there was a girl who had raised prolactin.  she was having trouble conceiving and her doc wanted her levels to come down before they went to IVF.  one month on whatever medication it was and she was pregnant naturally!  so its clearly a very important piece of the puzzle!  i am very pleased they are looking into it for you   

hi carls!  how you doing, any sign of AF?  some people dont even get a bleed but are still down regulated so im sure everything is fine if shes still missing.  my nose is quite irritated at times too.  defintely sneezing more than usual and my nose is quite runny.  got my first sore head today    really really hoping it is a one off as ive still over 2 weeks til i start stims so i cant be doing with that!  i did have a crazy day in work today tho so hoping its just that   .  i do however think this sniffing lark is making me lose my mind somewhat!  the other day i got a takeaway coffee and left it on the roof of my car and drove off!  i was wondering why people where gesturing and laughing at me!  until i heard the thud and realised what it was - what a dummy!  sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit down, i imagine AF playing hide and seek has not helped.  hope you are ok   

ineen how are you my dear?  you are so close!  im sure it doesnt feel that way tho.  fingers crossed for the start of a BFP train!  

jilly how did it go with the social worker?

hi tessy thats great you should be started by next week!  its amazing the things we look forward to isnt it?!

hello to pat and dannii and anyone else looking in x


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies

12 days down 2 more to go ~ still nothing,  I want to test early but dh is being a stickler and has said no and me being the good wife that I am........   I haven't..... actually scared to tbh at least I can still fool myself at this stage if ya know what I mean   

MissE ~ hope I'm not sounding dumb but what is prolactin I've never even heard of it and oh how amazing would that be if it happened for you naturally if they sort that out, honestly docs amaze me sometimes, do they ever listen, hope they get you sorted soon   

Sparkleheart ~ lol on the coffee huni, in saying that I'm laughing I drove out of tesco's last summer and left my beautiful pink radley wallet sitting on the roof of my car and I wasn't on medication.....had to cancel all my cards an everything....doh, hopefully the headaches wont continue huni   

Thank you all for the       think I've resigned myself today to what will be will be

Hello to everyone else    

Irene xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies..

Sorry im just getting on now..

Ineen i will put the    on ye.. Hang in there.

Carly how are you hun? Did you ring the rfc?

Miss what is the craic with the prolactin?

Well the social worker called this evening, really dont know what is goin to happen as i did mention that we have been thru ivf only 6 months ago and that we where considering having another cycle, she said she had to be completely sure and  replied that we wanted to have one more go and if that failed then there would be no more attempts and that we would steer ourselves towards  adoption..This may however put a stop to the adoption for a year but she has to speak to her senior about it. i can seem them putting a stop to it and cancel our place on the course in November.

So we are for origin on the 8th November for inital assessment..

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Ineen stay away from the pee sticks huni or i'll send round the    . You are nearly there.        
Prolactin is a hormone released by the pituitary gland. It seems to affect ovulation if it is high and from what the nurse said today Prof seems to think that could be one reason for my cycles being so irregular. They know the endo makes my af very heavy and extremely painful but it shouldnt make them irregular. Apparently prolactin can be controlled by meds so even if it helps my cycles it would be a start. They think it would be better to have it sorted before our next icsi.

Sparkle    about the coffee. You poor thing, the meds do make you a bit scatty. Hope the headaches settle soon.  

Jilly good luck with your initial appointment in Nov, hopefully you will be able to get started again very soon. Maybe origin will bring us both bfps.   It is really unfair that you cant continue with the adoption alongside tx. It takes such a long time to get through the adoption process.  


Emma xx


----------



## confusedcarly

hey all just a flying visit as im in work... 
was down in rfc for a blood test this am. have to fone at 4 to check if in down regged. stil no sign of af but im only 3 days late. can u be down regged without having a period? have to do 2 puffs 4 times a day now...
sorry for no personals - wil be on later to catch up with u all x


----------



## patbaz

confusedcarly - yes you can have dr with out having af so try not to worry pet! 

MissE - how can dr's be so careless.  My prolactin level has always been high but it has never been mentioned at rfc so i think that i will bring it up at review whenever the hell that happens.  How are you otherwise??

Jillyhen - its such a shame that you cant be on adoption list while doing tx, but I think that if you really want 1 more go at tx then you should go for it and hopefully you may not need to go down the adoption route 

Ineen - i am so rooting for you for tomorrow huni                     

sparkleheart - i didi sill things like that too but you did make me laugh  .  about the headaches i got them a lot during dr but once i stpped sniffing i was fine again 

hello to all the other ladies

AFM   arrived today and i am in agony nearly didnt come to work as it is so bad    not only that but i woke up with a really bad throat and i had 1lb on this week at sw (too much drink at weekend) 
never mind cant wait til the weekend so i can lie about the house  

Pat
xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

carly good luck for your phone call later, i am sure everything will be as it should be. 

jilly i suppose they just want you to be absolutely sure about adoption before you begin that process as you have to invest so much of yourself in it.  i think going to origin is a great idea for you, they are all really nice and will be able to help you decide whether you want to give ivf another go or not.  and pat's right you might not need to go for adoption then, unless its something you still want to do of course.  if you really feel in your heart you dont want to give up on ivf yet then i think you should do it so there are no what ifs.  its scary thinking about putting yourself through it all again but you had the strength to do it once and you will find the strength to do it again.  i reckon us girls on here could do just about anything we are all so strong!  

pat sorry to hear AF is so awful.  its terrible being in work whenever that happens.  dont worry about the 1lb its prob just from the weekend and will be away before you know it.  also im always heavier before and during AF so you will prob be 3lbs down next week!  

ineen eek about your wallet!  that makes me feel better!  one more sleep for you!  well done for keeping away from the pee sticks.  praying for good news for you in the morning   

missE how are you doing sweetie?


well girls i am feeling quite miserable!  my head still hurts today and i am scared it wont stop until i start injections.  when i get headaches they hang around for ages, i am so hoping this wont be the case.  feeling a wee bit crampy and stuff so am also hoping that the headache might be cos AF is coming soon.  if it comes then hopefully the sore head will take a hike!  think the spray might be irritating my throat too cos it just feels all yucky, kinda like when you have a cold.  im just being a total moan!  oh well it will all be worth it!
x


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Jillyhen ~ I too enquired about adoption a long time ago now, but was told the same basically that we wouldn't even be considered till we had given up all hope of ever conceiving our own, which personally I think is ridiculous and I told them that.....  needless to say I persevered with tx and finally got there I    you do too huni. 
I contacted origin as well while waiting on making it to the top of the rfc list but their bmi rate was even lower than the rfc and I was barely under it, so that ruled them out for me, but I've heard some good reports about them, did they ask you to get a copy of your reports from the rfc might save you some time if you do, think the rfc charge 30.00 for a copy of your file, hope this helps you   

Patbaz ~ sorry to hear af being an aul witch, is it not punishment enough that tx hasn't worked but then ya gotta get a stinker of an af straight after it, so not fair it's definately a man's world   thank you for the well wishes, I take it there is still no word on your review app, I've also never been told about prolactin and my af's are horrendously irregular too, hopefully it'll be something that they can look into for you before your next tx huni   

MissE ~ I've been a good girl and not tested dh hid the pee sticks    he knows me so well, also did Origin ask you to get a copy of your reports from the rfc might save you some time if you do, think the rfc charge 30.00 for a copy of your file, hope this helps you out huni   I'm sure your excited about getting started again   

Carly ~ good luck for 4pm I'm sure it'll be fine but poor you on the double dose of spray, hoping and    the call brings you good news   

Sparkle ~ poor you huni, try drinking more water they say that helps the headaches I so am  
they settle for you soon huni   how long now till you start sniffing as you've said maybe its all because af is on her wicked way   

Afm ~ 13 days down 1 more to go have been up since 3am this morning with cramp in my right ovary seems to have settled down again now, it's as well dh had hid the pee sticks or I probably would've tested then    boy the 2 weeks is a killer thank god I'm nearly there. 

Any ideas on how I stop having to get up for a pee in the middle of the night, I've been waking in the middle of the night needing to go and I really want a good sample in the morning.

Also I think dh has bought clearblue digital are these the best to use I think I read somewhere about first response needing less hcg levels to register a result or should I just use the hospital one ended up doing 2 with ds as the hopsital one was so faint you could barely see it   

Hello to anyone I've missed hope you are all well   
Irene xx


----------



## ineen

Hey ladies

Me again  I googled high prolactin level and found this question and answer and thought it might be useful to know.

Question
I have just been diagnosed with high prolactin levels and I can't seem to get a straight answer from anything that I have researched.

What exactly does it mean to me? Will it cause problems in relation to having children in the future?

I would be very grateful if someone could help me with my query.

Answer
I'm sorry that you have had difficulty getting a straight answer about this finding. I suspect that I know why and for the same reason why my reply may be less precise than you would wish.

Prolactin is a hormone produced by the pituitary gland, which lies under the brain in the skull. Increased levels of prolactin will occur for several reasons.

They occur naturally in pregnancy and lactation but will also be raised in stress.

They may occur after taking certain medication such as oestrogens or as a result of a disease.

In this latter group raised prolactin may be due to liver or kidney disease, ovarian disease such as polycystic syndrome, when the thyroid hormone production is low.

As a result of prolactin producing growths or growths of the pituitary gland and finally it may occur for none of these reasons so called idiopathic hyperprolactinaemia.

This simply means excess production for no clear cause.

From this long and incomplete list you can see that a raised prolactin level in the blood is a starting point for finding out why. This requires further tests and observation.

Once the cause is identified the question of treatment can be considered.

It is at this point that your concern about having children can be carefully discussed and properly assessed.

Certainly at this stage it is reasonable to believe that all will be well.

Depending on what is found to be the cause of the raised prolactin levels, you may be asked to help in deciding what the best way of treating it should be.

I suspect my answer is as vague as some you have had already, but it really is necessary to find out why this is happening to you. I wish you all the best

Anyway hope it helps 
Irene xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Ineen huni good luck for tomorrow, have everything crossed for you.           Glad to hear you have been behaving and staying away from the pee sticks.
Prof is bringing my notes over to origin from RFC so i dont have to pay for a copy which is great.  

Pat sorry to hear the witch is being awful, i hope it eases soon for you sweetie.    Defintiely mention your prolactin to the doc at review, might as well check out everything. I am fine thanks for asking.   

Jilly hope you are well huni.  

Carly hope you got good news today and you can move on to stims.        

Sparkle sorry to hear you are suffering sweetie, drink plenty of water, it does help. Hope they settle very soon for you sweetie.   

I have an appointment with the GP next wednesday so going to ask him to repeat the bloods for prolactin and see what the results are like. Prof e-mailed back and said we just have to see what they are like and then decide if the raised levels need treatment.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Evening ladies, I've been awol again and not posting as much as I should  

Ineen, good for you for staying away from the pee sticks, I have absolutley no will power and always test early.  I just want to wish you the very, very best of luck for tomorrow for another wee FET miracle       I've no idea which test you should use but I'd be inclined to have a go with all of them!

Misse, that's mad about the prolactin - I had never heard of it either and I don't even know of I was tested for it - probably was and never knew!  I hope that they get it sorted out for you hun so that you can get moving or, as sparkle said, lead to a wee natural miracle!    

Jilly, I hope that you get things sorted with both Origin and adoption, it is a pity that you can't be doing both at once but I suppose they have their reasons for that.

Carly, did you get in touch with rfc about your blood results?  I hope that you are dr and that everything continues to schedule  

Sparkle, how's the head?  Just look after yourself and hopefully the injections will settle things down.  When do you start the injections hun?

Pat, hope you're feeling better, af is a pure torture and so not fair!  Hope you feel better soon Xx  I soooooo can't wait for the weekend either!

As you know girls, we've to collect meds on Friday, I know that the pharmacy at the rfc only accept banker's drafts, but our medication is only about £150 or so (have to phone them tomorrow to confirm), but it was only £150 for last FET.  The only thing is our bank only write banker's drafts for sums of £500 or over (we're with halifax and santander).  The last time, the pharmacy reluctantly accepted cash, but I don't want to have to ask them again.  What do you girls do for payment?


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

How are you all?

Ineen not long now you have been so good and not testing early..   for you tmoro

Carly, did you have to go to the rfc?

MissE hows things?

Katie hope you are good..

Sparkle hope you are well.

Patb sorry the    is being naughty..

With regards to origin, do they have a long time scale and what happens after we have consultation with the nurse the 1st day we are up.. Al i know is that i have to get amh bloods done and hub having a sa again.. I really hope we get started at leastt this time around i will know what to expect.. A friend of mine has gone to gcrm and has raved about it being such a different place than the rfc.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly

Evening girls...


Ineen - not long to go now      and sending loadsa      your way hun!


Jillyhen - Origin will not take long at all....as they have no waiting list ...once you get the AMH and SA results back you will be pretty much good to go. They will also scan you at initial consultation. If everything is looking good they will prob get you started!   


MissE - hope you get sorted with your prolactin levels - thats good the prof emailed you back. Is he back to work then?


Sparkle heart - how you doing today hun?


Hello to Tessykins, Patbaz and everyone else...


Well phoned RFC and my oestrogen levels are slightly raised so ive to continue with the double dose of sprays until Friday and go back up for another blood test....then i will know if i can start the injections on Fri evening. Typical me! My DH said nothing is ever simple where im concerned  
On the plus side tho, i think my AF is starting ...have that feeling and have had a bit of spotting so hope she comes so that i dont have to trek up to the RFC again....


Carlyxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Carly

Get used to goin up, when we where up for e/t etc we where up 3 times in one week. Mon for the last scan,wed e/t and fri e/c. I was so glad when it was over..

Need to get this weight off before we go incase they are sticklers for bmi's.. 

Roll on the 8th November..

Jillyhen


----------



## ineen

Morning Ladies,

Thank you for all your prayers and support for us, but sadly neither of my 2 snow babies decided to stick around this time ~ devastated   

Irene xx


----------



## MissE

Oh Irene huni i am so very sorry. It is such a cruel journey. Thinking of you and your DH and sending you big big       

Emma xx


----------



## gillipepper

Hi Irene

I am so sorry I really hoped you wouldn't have to go through we have. Thinking about you and you dh at this time. This roller coaster is so cruel.

G x


----------



## lastchancer

Ineen so sorry to read your news xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

so sorry ireen, thinking of you today x


----------



## patbaz

Ineen     I am so sorry huni.  I really thought that this would be your time.  We are here  for you   
Pat
xx


----------



## confusedcarly

sorry to hear that irene. thinking of you x


----------



## Jillyhen

Ineen

So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you both.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Sparkleheart

uck irene i am so so sorry    im sure you are absolutely devastated, it is just so unfair.  love and hugs to you, DH and DS xoxo


----------



## Tessykins

Ineen, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I'd hoped it would have worked for you hun.  Hve u any snow babies left?


----------



## ineen

Hello ladies,

Thank you all ~ totally devastated and I made my wee mummy cry which made me feel even worse, and my wee mummy never cries   
Tessykins yes huni I have 3 left , just need to find the money and  a bucket load of courage to go again
Todays been hard sometimes I wonder does this road ever get any easier, but I'll pick myself up and go on eventually

Hope all uz ladies are well and I wish uz every success on your journey's   

Irene xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Oh Ineen - i dnt know what to say  so heres a load of       Im thinking of you hun. I really was hoping for you to have good news   


How is everyone else?


Well AF came today....so im allowed to start injections tomorrow. Nervous about giving the 1st one but  I trained to be a nurse for a year and a half a few years ago...so i have kind of an idea. That being said...its different when you are doing it to yourself. The next worry now is over responding or not responding at all. The worrying never stops does it?? Suppose I just have to go with it. Ive trained my self to drink 3 lts of water a day now so im hoping that helps....im running to the loo every half hour mind you    and my brain is slowly but surely turning to mush....


----------



## gilly80

Irene I'm so sorry, I just popped on hoping to see some good  news. Take some time to recover and build your strength up before you make any decisions about what path to take next.

Hi to everyone else 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Ineen, I'm thinking about you pet.  I know what you mean about getting the courage up to go again as it's hard to take the knocks when they come - you had such a major disappointment and heart ache today but I pray that you will soon feel better and dust yourself down     

God help your wee mum too - I think that it makes things even harder when they're upset.  My mum and dad were devastated for us too when tx didn't work and their tears and concern made me feel even worse.  I haven't told them, or anyone, that we're going again as I can't take the added pressure of others waiting in anticipation of otd.  Is this weird girls?  I do feel guilty as I'm very close to my mum and see her everyday and I haven't mentioned a thing about us going for meds tomorrow and getting started again.

Carly, it's more the thought of the injection than the actual injection itself - it's really quite painless - good luck pet - just focus on the big reward at the end of it all    

Girls, hope you're all doing well.  We're for rfc tomorrow afternoon to collect meds etc, can't believe it's all happening again.  I don't feel overly excited and have little pmt for our last FET, I know that they do and have worked, but I also know that they are less successful than fresh cycles    I'm soo sorry for the moan girls, it's just been such a flippin long road.


----------



## Sparkleheart

ineen how are you pet?  im so glad you still have 3 wee snowbabies that are waiting for you when you feel ready   

carly yay for AF!  is it more painful or anything?  i am getting definite AF pains but its not here yet.  think will be today or tomorrow.  but the pains im having already are really sore!  im rather dreading it if these are anything to go by!  Have you done your first injection?  once you get the first one over you, you will be used to it so quickly which is quite weird!  i was so scared doing my first ever one, it took me a good few minutes just sitting there looking at it, trying to pluck up the courage to stick it in!  afterwards i was like, was that it?!  you will be a pro by the end of it!  i think i remember you said you were really emotional etc a couple of days ago?  oh my goodness yesterday was horrendous for me!  that was day 12 of sniffing, i wonder was that the same timeframe as you for feeling down.  i just felt so snappy and like i wasnt in control of my emotions or reactions.  had a good cry and let myself feel scared for a bit and that seemed to help.  hope youre ok   

tessy is it sunday u start sniffing?  i suppose you will find out this afternoon how long for?  it is such a hard road, i was really feeling like that yesterday.  i was so scared about putting myself through all this again and it not working.  sometimes i think you just have to go with those feelings and let them out so they are gone and not taking up the space that positive thoughts should be taking.  it is very normal to not feel excited or that positive but FETs do work as you know and theres no reason why this wont be your special time.   
i am with you on the not telling people also.  we didnt tell anyone on our 2nd full cycle or on our natural FET.  it was hard hiding it sometimes but for me it was so much better as that added pressure was lifted and we could just concentrate on ourselves.  we arent telling anyone this time either.  you just have to do whats best for you. and imagine your mums delight when she gets your wonderful surprise news!!

i think a couple of people asked when i start injections, its the 28th so 2 weeks today.  thankfully i am feeling a lot better head-wise.  think i might have actually had a wee bug cos had a really sore throat too.  just want to get my AF over me as will hopefully feel much better after that.  as long as i dont have another emotional meltdown like yesterday i'll be fine!

hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls...
sparkleheart-how rya hun? i felt a bit down and teary on about day 11 or so maybe it starts to kick in then? hope ur feelin urself again soon. 1st injection went ok-a bit stingy but not sore at all. i was feeling so tired yesterday-i went to bed as soon as i came home frm work. i look awful at the mo-really pale and dark circles under my eyes but apart frm that im surprised at how little side effects ive had. hope ur throat gets better soon-i got a big mouth ulcer last wk and ive read that they can be hormonal. had a lot of af cramps yesterday but apart frm that nothing out of the ordinary so hopefully pet u wnt be in too much pain. 
good luck for today tessy!  ineen-stil thinking of u pet x
hello to everyone else -hope u are all well x


----------



## Sparkleheart

carly whoop for your first injection being over!  it will fly from here on out.  i too am pale with dark circles but unfortunately thats how i always look!  i totally agree on the tiredness too, i almost feel hungover or something when i wake up these days and it doesnt really go away throughout the day.  hopefully your tiredness will lift a bit now youre on stimms


----------



## confusedcarly

sparkleheart- thats exactly how i feel -hungover lol heres hoping we wnt be feeling properly hungover for a long time yet ;-)


----------



## Sparkleheart

Cheers to that Carly!  With water of course!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Whoop whoop Carly one down..

Ineen how are you hun? 

Tessy good luck for getting started again..

Sparkle,MissE, Katie,Patb hope you are all well

Ive got my info pack in for origin hub asked me if i had lost any weight think there is 4 or 5 lb off.. Def need to get some shifted before the 8th. I had sent Dr McManus a email 2 weeks ago asking if we where candidates for iui, got a letter yesterday saying that she wouldnt recommend it for us at all..Apparantly it lowers the risk??

Do any of you have the zita west book? is there a certain one to buy?

Jillyhen x


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

I was gonna do individual posts for all you lovely ladies, but I cant seem to find the right words today to give each and everyone of you the courage and hope uz deserve for your special journey's, so I'm gonna just keep   that all your dreams will come true   

Today I'm trying to count my blessings in that I have a wonderful dh who I nearly lost 4 years ago in an accident and I'm thankful everyday that I still have him and a beautiful ds who makes every day worth living for, how blessed am I cos I know I'm one of the lucky ones and I know it can work my ds at one stage was a wee snowbabie    This journey isn't over for us yet I have 3 snowbabies waiting for their mummy and daddy to collect them and I'm no quitter   

This is one of the longest and hardest and sometimes loneliest roads I have ever travelled but its been made easier by the support that uz lovely ladies have shown me, so thank you all   

All I can say is this, follow your hearts wherever they may lead you, because your heart knows what is best for you, rest as much as you can when you need to and try to enjoy life in between times with the people in your lives that you love and dont give up hope miracles can and do happen. 

I'm sending you all my love, prayers, best wishes and thanks
Irene xx


----------



## Tessykins

Ineen,       Your post is lovely and so thoughtful of you considering what you're going through.  Sending you the very very best for your three wee embies when you decide to go again.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Didnt know we had a new thread until Jillyhen pointed it out to me, so thanks Jilly!

Irene - im so sorry to hear your news, hope you and DH and of course your darling DS are ok.  Sending you massive  .

Hope all you other ladies starting out are going to bring good news to this thread and good luck.  Also the old timers too who are starting on this road again.  We will get there someday!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.  

Sparkle and carly how are you both getting on, hope the meds are being kind to you.  

Tessy how are you getting on huni?  

Ineen your post gave me goosebumps, you are such a strong lady and i pray one of your snowbabies brings you that bfp in the future. You have such a fab attitude, so positive.   

Babyd how are you, hope you enjoyed your hols.   

Gilly80, lastc, dannii and anyone else i've missed hope you are all doing well.

Emma xx


----------



## pinkcat

Hello ladies! 

I have recently taken over looking after the Ireland boards. I just wanted to post you a quick message to let you know that this thread is being renamed CURRENT CYCLERS and as such will be an ongoing thread. Please please please don't worry about this...NOTHING else is changing..... continue posting as normal and offering fantastic support for each other. This is a general change that is taking place across the locations boards...see site announcement here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272122.msg4673299#msg4673299

I will also start a general chit chat thread on the main board that you are welcome to use as you wish


----------



## pinkcat

lots of luck and babydust to all


----------



## Sparkleheart

what is going on?!  where is everyone?!  hope everyone is ok.  

carly is it just you and me cycling at the mo?  i think it must be unless there are some lurkers out there not posting.  please post!  we would love to hear from you!  how are you getting on carly?  i am on day 18 of sniffing.  jeez im a bit sick of it now really. mind u i feel like im getting on ok on it so shouldnt complain.  just still very tired.  also getting the odd sore head but am v grateful they have been few and far between.  the tiredness is crazy though, ive never felt anything like it!  have had a few episodes of feeling very down and emotional but thankfully they havent lasted too long.  AF came on sunday so am ok on that score.  just waiting to start stimms now really.  

hello to everyone else, please keep me company! 
x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hey girls im jumping back on the rollercoaster, waiting for af and then im on a countdown until day 21. im having a FET this time so no stimming or egg collection, woo hoo!!

tessy is having a fet also so im sure she will be popping on

how long are you down regging for sparkleheart? x

how are you carly? x


----------



## MissE

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Sparkle glad to hear the spray isnt causing you too many problems huni.   Glad everything seems to be going well for you.

Dannii woohooooo!!!!!!! I bet you are glad to be getting started again. Really hoping your snowbabies bring you that BFP.       

Carly how are you getting on huni?  

Tessy have you started on the spray? How are things going with you huni?  


A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Had to go to docs this morning to get prolactin repeated. Hopefully it will be normal so i can get started soon. GP said if it comes back high i may need a referral to an endocrinologist for imaging of my pituitary.  

Emma xx


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls how are you all? It has been rather quiet on here lately.....


MissE - hope your reslts are good and you can get started again soon...    


Dannidoots - are you excited about FET? Im sure thats a stupid Q    congrats on getting started hun   
Ive often wondered how that works....is it a lot cheaper to fund than a normal IVF? 


Hello to Pinkcat!


Babydreams, ineen and patbaz...how are you all??


Sparkleheart - good to hear from you! Im glad you arent suffering too much with the meds....when do you start stimms? Keep the chin up hun, I too had a wee downer a week or so ago but then snapped out of it lol Its hard to control the old emotions isnt it? I said to DH that i havent been too bad moods wise etc and he just said...well you've been okay, very snappy at times. I havent even realised it     ooops..he's been very good though so cant complain.


Im on day 6 of stimms here. Had my scan this morning. Nurse did the actual scan in presence of Dr. Traub - he seems nice. Said everything looking good...saw folliles on both ovaries and im that dumb i didnt ask how many etc. But to be honest im glad i didnt cos he told me its looking good and thats all i need to know at the mo. Tho the nurse said my lining was 10 mm or something...? Have felt a few twinges but tonite my ovaries were killing me for a while    But im grand now - have a hot water bottle stuck to me at home and even have a wee mini one for work...people in work must think im mental (obviously they dont know why). Just taking each day as it comes at the mo and trying not to think too far ahead. I know what u mean about the tiredness....its a killer...like hitting a brick wall sometimes but im not complaining.


Im really anxious about the ec...its supposed to be a week today. I would just rather be put out.


Anyway, sorry for the essay but havent been on in a while....and I hope you are all well   


Carly xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I've been lurking but haven't been posting but am glad to see that the board is active again.

Carly, it sounds like the scan went really well today     it all goes according to plan for next week's ec - it really isn't that bad, rfc gives plenty of pain relief.

Sparkle, all seems to be going to plan for you too  When do you start stimms?

Danni, yes, I've just started dr for out next (and last) fet, will be dr for 5 weeks and having et on 22nd Nov - I can't wait but am anxious too.

Carly, fet is a lot cheaper than ivf/ icsi - £1098 plus about £130 for meds - just a fraction of ivf but still expensive enough!

Misse, how are you hun, I really, really hope that your prolactin comes back as normal so that you can get started again soon - it's been such a long, hard road for you pet    DR is going well so far hun, thanks for asking  

I'm on the countdown to next week when I get off for mid-term - canny wait!  My plan is to do absolutely nothing!  

Hope everyone is well and keeping warm in this weather! XXX


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Come on ladies keep those chins up I'm hoping and praying that all uz lovely ladies get your bfp's from here on in I'm not doing negative thinking so I'm gonna pass it all on to uz                                      

Tessy ~ well done on getting started again huni, what a lovely christmas present your gonna have   

Carly & Sparkle ~ nearly there girls, hang in there, I know uz girls are gonna start the bfp train running   

Danni ~ snow babies rock my ds was one, miracles do happen huni so good luck and hopefully af will rear her ugly head soon so you can get going   

MissE ~ I'm sure the test will come back lower this time   wont be long till your jumping on the train again   

Jillyh ~ how are you huni, hope your well wont be long til your app with origin  

Gilliep ~    to you huni and remember to take each day as it comes and follow your heart it will always lead you to the right place for you  

Hello to anyone I've missed I hope and    uz are all well   

Afm ~ af arrived on Sat actually it's not been too bad    so letters away off for my review app and I took another week off work and I've been busy cleaning, baking and painting anything really to take my mind off my failed tx however Sun came and I got my   back    really because I feel that timing is everything and the time has to be right for this to work and I'm having issues with our next door neighbours (long story) so it's our plan to move house and then try again.
I have however finally worked out that my gynae doc for years has been telling me that I have a hormone imbalance and that my body doesnt produce enough of them for me to release eggs so when I go for my review I am gonna ask them to check these levels and maybe it might just mean I dont need to d/r next time.
This time I'm taking control......  or maybe I've just finally lost the plot     

Love and best wishes to uz all 
Irene xx


----------



## theep

Hi Ladies

Hope it's OK for me to join you.  I am currently waiting on AF to begin DR on day 21 for FET after a cancelled cycle due to OHSS.  This is the first time in my life that I have been praying for AF as if it doesn't make an appearance before 28th October we will have to wait until next month as ET would fall around Xmas and the clinic will be closed (we are with Origin).  Here's hoping   makes an appearance soon!

Danni, we might be cycle buddies!

Good luck to all, xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello and welcome theep  The girls are a great support here.

yay a cycle buddy 
i'm having my first fet after ohss in may and surgery last month. what day were your embies frozen? think my af is going to show soon have all the usual symtoms. im with the rfc so i have to ring them on day 1 and take it from there. how are you feeling hun?

thankyou everyone for the welcomes, feels good to be back. x


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Dannii hope af shows up soon, i'm sure you are really excited about bringing your snowbabies home. It has been a long wait for you.       

Theep welcome to the board huni. The ladies are all lovely and a fab support. Good luck with your upcoming FET.      

Ineen hope you are well huni. You have such a fab positive attitude. I really hope you get things sorted with the move. A new house brings a bright future.   Definitely ask at the review about the hormone imbalance. Make sure they check everything for you.  

Tessy hope DR goes ok for you huni and doesnt cause too many problems. I have everything crossed that this is your time.         

Carly glad things seem to be on track for you huni. Praying that your follies continue to grow and ec goes ahead as planned.      Try not to worry about ec, they will do their best to make you comfortable.  

Sparkle hope you are getting on ok sweetie.  


I'm so excited ladies, origin phoned this morning to offer me an appointment. I explained about waiting on the results of my prolactin so she has said as soon as i get them through to phone and they will book me in for a consult so hopefully it wont be too long til i can get underway again.  

Emma xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

oh misse thats fantastic news  i really really really hope that origin work their magic, you really do deserve it


----------



## Jillyhen

Whoopee MissE

Brilliant news, hopefully we wont be 2 long behind you.. Up in 2 weeks time..

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi everyone,
Hope you don't mind me joining you on the board! I have been 'lurking' for sometime now and decided to take the plunge and post here. I have had ICSI twice now, both BFN unfortunately  and am due to attend my review appointment at the RFC next week. I am dreading it  as there are a number of issues I feel aggrieved  about the last ICSI and I need to get them resolved at least in my head if nothing else.  DH and I can't afford any more tx unfortunately which is a bit of a problem. To be honest I feel at 6s and 7s over tx and stuff.    Sorry this is such a whingey first post from me. My SIL is due a baby next week too (her second) and my own sister is also due in the next few weeks (her third) which I have to admit is tough for DH and me. Don't get me wrong, I am delighted for both families, I just wish DH and I had our own LO too!   
Sending each and everyone of you lots and lots of


----------



## Sparkleheart

hello my lovely girlies!

carly sounds like everything is going great for you!  thats so good to hear that your scan went well, im sure you are pleased and relieved.  when is your next scan?  it seems to all be going so quickly for you!  might not feel like that for you mind u!  

missE thats just fab news!    your prolactin will be fine so you can go ahead.  i wonder if you could get started with your next cycle?  that would be great.  when do you think you will get your prolactin results?  glad things are looking up for you   

dannii im so glad youre getting going again!  youve been through so much,    this is your time. sounds like you should be starting pretty soon then if AF is on her way.  

justone welcome!  it is so lovely to have new people post here!  i am so sorry to hear of your negative cycles.  we have also had 2 negative full cycles and one negative natural FET    its so hard.  and family and friends having babies around us is one of the hardest things i think. it fills us with such mixed emotions.  hope you are able to make some headway at your review and get your issues resolved.  do you have any idea or plan of what to do next?  is there anyway family or someone else could lend you money to try again?  if you want to that is.  its so difficult to make decisions sometimes and to know what to do for the best in these situations.  i really hope you get some answers   

theep a big hello to you too!  it is great to have you post on here!  i will be praying your AF turns up by the 28th!  when is it actually due and are you usually regular?  it will be great for you and dannii to be cycle buds!

tessy yay for getting started!  hope its not treating you too badly and you arent getting any side effects!  

ineen you are so lovely!  you have such an inspirational attitude!  i am so glad you are feeling more positive and have a plan.  please keep us posted on how you are and what youre doing   

jilly cant wait to hear how you get on at your appt at origin in 2 weeks!

hello to lastc and babyd and anyone else looking in, hope i havent forgotten anyone.  

afm i start injections on the 28th so a week today yay!  then up for my first scan on the 30th!!  cant imagine there will be too much to see!  sometimes i cant believe im doing all this again, its a strange mixture of apprehension, downright fear, excitement and hope!
x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Justone welcome hun, did you contact me?

Carly, as sparkle said great news all is looking well.

Ineen how are you doin?

i think this thread will a busy one 

Jillyhen x


----------



## theep

Thanks everyone for the lovely welcome.

Dannii, we have 9 embryos that were frozen on day one so we have no idea of quality etc, what about you?

AF is due tomorrow and I am normally regular but this is my first proper bleed after my cancelled cycle so I don't know if it will be on time, fingers crossed!

All you ladies have been through so much already, you are all an inspiration.

Wishing you all luck


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hiya theep 

we have 17 embies also frozen on day 1, so no idea of how they'll thaw

fingers crossed af plays along and shows up tomorrow 

Sparle thankyou hun, yay for starting stimms next week 

Jilly how have you been hun? x

Ineen snowbabies do rock! hope your feeling better and getting lots of cuddles of your wee man 

Tessy hows the dr going? x

Justone welcome, sorry to hear of your bfn's x

Misse cant wait to find out when you can get going again 

lastc how are you? and bump? x

baby did you enjoy your halidats? x

big hellos to everyone else


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all?

Not liking the weather at all..

Things are very quiet on here at the min..

Im trying to be good and shift a couple of pounds before we go to origin.. are they very strict on bmi?

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Hi Jillyhen
I have no idea on their BMI policy but I know that you will be able to do whatever it takes.  I am trying to loose weight too and i am getting there slowly but surely.  I have since last week 16lbs off but i still have another 40 or so lbs to loose before I am no longer considered overweight.  At the moment I am clinically obese (but I don't think that I am that bad  ).  So I understand just how hard it is but I know that you can do it, just stay positive 

Pat
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Patb

I just cant get myself motivated at all, normally round ovulating time im always hungry and im trying not to give in but now that af is due to rear her ugly head it will be the same story..


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen eat loads of fruit, that should help with the sugar craving and allow yourself a treat everyday!!  I have a curly wurly every evening with a cup of tea and it takes the edge off if you know what I mean (just realised that makes me sound like a complete addict  )  You just need to be organised and carry healthy stuff with you for when the urge takes you!!  If you need, I am happy to be there when you feel like going off the rails!
Pat
xx


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls how ru all? 

just a quick one frm me tonite-im in bed with a hot chocolate and hot water bottle. feeling rotten today and so tired.
have ec on wed at 11 am. wish me luck, im bricking it xx


----------



## patbaz

colnfused carly - you will be fine huni.  Try not to worry,  keep the hot water bottle on that tummy and drink plenty of water over the next few days.  Good luck babe.
Pat
xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls

carly you will do great.  everything has obviously gone well for you so far which is great and should put your mind at ease.  its normal to feel pretty rotten by this stage but at least all the drug taking is over for you now so you will hopefully start to feel more like yourself soon.  just rest as much as you can tomorrow.  are you off work at all?  I know EC is scary but it will be over so quickly and you just need to ask for more pain relief if you need it.  i have always been sedated for mine before so am a bit apprehensive too but if everyone else that goes to the RFC can do it then I know I can too.  and so can you!  its just another step you have to go through to get your babies!  feeling rotten is most likely making everything seem worse and more scary.  i will probably be blubbing at the drop of a hat and feeling very sorry for myself by the time i get to your stage!  if youre off tomorrow just have a nice relaxing day on the sofa watching films and being looked after.  you can do this sweetie, just be kind to yourself, you dont have to be brave, its completely natural to feel scared.  sometimes allowing yourself to feel the way you feel for a bit is the best way to get it out of your system and move past it.   

hows everyone else doing?

Tessy hows the sniffing going for you?

Pat your weight loss is amazing!  i really hope i dont put any on this cycle but think its probably a bit inevitable!

Jilly its hard to get motivated to lose weight, especially if youre feeling down or anything.  but you will get there.  i cant rightly remember bout origins BMI policy, think its either 30 or 35. do you know what yours is?  im sure they will be able to take you without a problem.  

dannii any sign of AF yet?

theep how about you, did your AF come when you expected it to?

MissE any word on your prolactin results?

justone when is your review appt?

hope everyone else doing well.  i cant believe i start stims on friday!  it seemed so far away when i started sniffing and now its nearly here!  wish it also meant the end of sniffing but alas not!  i have been feeling generally under the weather for ages now.  have a sore throat and head again and a cough.  its hard to know if its the spray alone or if its a bit of a cold too.  either way i'll be very happy to be done with it in a couple of weeks!  x


----------



## theep

Carly, good luck for Wednesday, I was a nervous wreck too but really had nothing to worry about.

Still no sign of AF for me, any sign for you Dannii?

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies - haven't posted in a while but have been lurking in background trying to keep up with where everyone is at. 

ConfusedCArly - congrats on getting to EC - you have nothing to worry about as the pain drugs they give you are great - its just like going to the dentist - you worry the whole time before and then your like - was that it ?. 

Jilly - keep your chin up = the weight will come off with time - i've never heard of anyone being told no due to bmi even though its mentioned everywhere so relax - the stress could be keeping you from seeing results of your hard work x

Pat - hoping your review goes without any hitches and you get back on the road soon x

Danni- good luck with this cycle xx

Theep - try relax (easier said than done i know) as more stressed you are the longer Af will take to show up - good luck 

Sparkleheart - i'm sure you thought youd never each stimms after all this time sniffing - it wont be long now till you at Ec as well xx 

hi to MissE/Justone/Ineen and BabyD - hope you are all in positive fames of mind and going good xxx

AFM - alost 18wks now - still not feelign any movement but hopefully soon - have midwife appointment fri so hearign the heartbeat will at least give me some peace of mind until 20wk scan - cant fit into any clothes and needing to run to the loo constantly already - loving the changes to my body except for my ass which is a huge dimpled mess even in relaxed mode ! - i swear i can feel it growing larger as i sit in the chair at work or driving home in the car - aw well - plenty time to worry abotu after baby comes along lol


----------



## wee emma

sorry, we quick run in run out again. i'll be back later.

any ideas on how to deal with this rubbish lining of mine? im in tomorrow for my fourth and last iui and my lining is only 6.6 (does that sound bad? does to me?)


----------



## justone

Hello again everyone.
A very sincere sorry for not posting more regularly   , I only have access to the internet at work as I have recently moved house and am waiting very impatiently for BT to put my phone in for me...   
Sorry *wee Emma * don't know how to help you re lining. Will be  for you tomorrow. 
*Last chancer* hoping all continues to be well for you. 
*Confusedcarly* I underwent GA for EC so I slept through the whole thing. I am a bit of a disaster about any internals. I always end up  during all things related eg smear tests etc.  Will be thinking about you tomorrow. 
*Jilly*  keep going to SW and definitely eat lots of fruit and veg and if you can, steer away from bready things. 
*Pat* good luck with your review.  When are you up for it? 
*Danni* best of luck with your FET. Lucky you to have 17.  None of mine was frozen either time. 
*Theep* Hope  has arrived. it is nearly Halloween after all!  
*Sparkleheart* Good luck with your stims. Are you jabbing? 
*Tessy* have you started sniffing? Hope you get no nasty headaches. Try to drink lots of water to avoid them. 
*Ineen* Am loving your   Hope it comes my way! 
*MissE*  for Origin. let us know how you get on at your appointment. 
*BabyD* Don't know what stage you are at but want to send you  and .
Hope I haven't forgotten anyone. If I have , sorry and      to you. 
*AFM*My review appt is tomorrow morning at the RFC. Am dreading it    as I don't know if I'll be able to remain calm and composed when I vent some spleen    about my last ICSI as I suffer very, very badly from PMS (tears    come on without warning every month never mind during such a pressurized review appointment. Moreover, as my dh is of a shy nature, he will leave all the talking up to me and so I'll be worked up incase I forgot to ask something important and only remember about it on the way home.    SIL had a wee baby girl yesterday so we might, if we are up to it, go and visit her enroute home after our appointment. Kind of having mixed feelings about visiting her but don't want to offend anyone either...
Must go as I need to get back to work.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Carly i prob wont be on later or tomorrow morning.. Good luck hun just keep relaxed..

How is everyone, just a quick log on before i head home

Jillyhen x


----------



## Sparkleheart

just a quick one before beddy-byes!

carly good luck for tomorrow,    for a great number of eggs for you and that its pain-free   

wee emma im not really sure bout linings, only thing i can think of is brazil nuts but dont know if that is much use to you if you need something to happen for tomorrow

hope everyone else is good.  i was just wondering if anyone had ovary pains or twinges when they were on the spray but after their period had come and gone?  ive definitely had some twinges and pain today and its worrying me a bit that im not properly down regulating.  or that ive got a cyst or something? its only the left ovary.  i wish they got you in for a scan before starting stimms to make sure everything is as it should be.  ive been on the spray now for 24 days, could it maybe just be a weird side effect of being on it a long time?  im worried now its all going to go horribly wrong!


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi girls i just want to thank you all for your well wishes for tomorrow   


You girls are great and I honestly dont know what i would do without you all - you have all really put my mind at ease for tomorrow as i was feeling really scared.
Sparkleheart - i cant believe you start stimms on Friday! Where has the time gone? Im sure you are gald to be moving onto the next stage. I dont remember having any twinges during D/R but im sure its fine. Give them a ring even just to put your mind at ease hun. 
Lastchancer - thats fab you are 18weeks....im sure you are delighted and I hope you are enjoying every second   
Wee Emma, Plusone, theep, patbaz and Jillyhen - thank you all for your reassuring words - i really appreciate it girls   


WelL im off to bed....was feeling awful earlier, must be all the drugs catching up on me..actually felt quite sick but im grand now. Drinking water like its going out of fashion so will prob be up half the nite to the toilet lol


Will hopefully be on tomorrow for a quick update....


C x


----------



## gillipepper

Good luck Carly with EC.
x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Best of luck today carly 

hope everyone is well 

girls im on my phone so will do personals later but i do have a quick question. tmi alert! af just came, it is still very light but fresh red blood. is sometimes starts this way and gets heavier as the day goes on. so is this day one? do i ring the rfc or wait until tomorrow? i'm just panicking as this is my first af after surgery. x


----------



## lastchancer

Danni - i'd ring them today - any show is the start of AF - good luck x


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls just a quick post. ec went very well. loved the morphine-great stuff! we got 9 eggs x
ps. danni- ive read that any sign of fresh blood is af but give them a buzz if ur not sure x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thanks hun 

i rang them as im in full flow now. lovely!
so thats me officially on the countdown to fet 

hope your doing well x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Carly

Brilliant news on the embies hope there is a lot of loving in the lab tonite

Jillyhen x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Fab news carly! take it easy now hun x


----------



## gillipepper

Hi Carly

Wow 9 eggs that brill, lets hope they get jiggy with it tonight in the lab.

G


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats Danni on AF showing up and you gettign back on the road - lots of    and   for you xx

Carly thats great - 9 potential little embies - sending you lots of     for 2mors call -   for you also 

hi to all you other ladies xxx


----------



## theep

Carly, congrats on your 9 eggs, hope they get busy over night, good luck!

Dannii, great that AF arrived.  Mine arrived today, I phoned the clinic but no one phoned me back .


----------



## Sparkleheart

carly that is fab-u-lous!  9 eggies is brill!    you get lots of gorgeous little embies.  best of luck for your phone call in the morning.  

dannii and theep thats also great news you have both got your AFs and can now get started!
x


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, how are you all?

Carly, that's great news on the 9 eggs!  Hope the phonecall goes well tomorrow for you - I've no doubt that it will  .  I loved the morphine too  

Danni and theep, glad that af arrived and that you can get things started.

Sparkle, have you started stimms yet?

Not much craic with me girls, have been DRing for just over a week now and so far so good.  I just     that it continues like this.

Hope you're all doing well yourselves


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry havent been on in a day or so, have been busy.

Carly congrats on the 9 eggies huni, hoping they get jiggy tonight and you get good news tomorrow. Good luck.         

Dannii woohoooo on af arriving and getting back on the rollercoaster. Hoping your snowbabies stick tight when you bring them home.          Hope the ole witch isnt causing you too many problems.

Tessy glad to hear dr is going well for you sweetie, have my fingers and toes crossed for you.       

Theep glad to hear af has put in an appearance.  

Sparkle hope you are doing ok huni.  

Justone hope your review went well today huni.  

A big hi to all the other ladies, gillip, jillyhen, wee emma and anyone i've missed.

Got my prolactin results back today and they have returned to normal.........woohoooooooo!!!!!!! Hopefully we will be able to get started again soon.

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Hi all
Just a quick message from me. Will post personals tomorrow. Yesterday's review appointment was an absolute horror! I left RFC in floods of tears. Consultant told us that it would be very difficult for us to go through another cycle but ultimately the decision lies with us. DH and I are at a crossroads about whether to give it one last shot. We are both rather broke as DH only recently started work after being out of work due to recession and illness for 6 months! We would have to sell our home to self-fund again... We have been investigating the adoption route too and can't decide to invest all our hopes and energies into that or delay it for a year. Age is a major factor for us. I'm 41 and DH is 42. Sorry to go on but I am feeling the need for a rant and a virtual shoulder or 2 to cry on today... Only positive element of yesterday was the fact that I lost 7lbs this week at SW!!!!


----------



## lastchancer

Justone - cognrats on the weight loss - celebrate the victories wherever you find them.

sorry to hear your review went so bad - its a hard decision to make and you need to take time to grieve the lost hopes and discuss the other options available and then and only then make a decision - the adoption route is a long, hard road also but can be so rewarding for both you and any child that you are matched with. Ther are lots of other going thru the same as you are on here and i'm sure you can find someone with more experience to discuss things with than me but just wanted to let you know that people are thinkign of you and feel your devastation with you. 

good luck with whatever decision you make xxx


----------



## confusedcarly

hey girls- no embryos im afraid. goes without saying we are pretty devastated here today. 

C x


----------



## lastchancer

Carly so sorry to hear things havent gone further - cant understand why this is happening mroe and more  

take time to mourn and recover xxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Oh Carly i am so so sorry, i dont even know what to say.  i cant believe that happened to you.  lastc is right, this seems to have happened way too many times at the RFC, its scaring me now.  i know this wont make you feel any better right now but there are many women who have had this happen but have gone on in the future to have it work.  is there any way you could get a few days away somewhere to get your head showered?  after our failed cycles it has really helped me to have something to organise and something to look forward to.  please look after yourself and DH x


----------



## Tessykins

Carly I'm shocked at your news.  I'm so, so sorry hun.  I can't imagine how devastated you're feeling.  Take care pet


----------



## babydreams282

Carly - im so so sorry, cant imagine how your feeling.  Look after yourself and DH, take time to get your head straight and i hope you find the strength to carry on in your journey.  

Not posting much girls but i am thinking of you all and following your progress.


----------



## confusedcarly

thanks girls. it really was awful to hear the news. dh phoned the rfc and then phoned me. i was surprised at how upset he was, he had to come home from work. i suppose we underestimate how much it takes out of them too.
just keep telling myself that there are people worse off than us. the further u get in this process, the harder u fall. altho its hard, i cant imagine what it must be like for those who get thru et and 2ww and stil no success...it truly is a lottery.
im really sorry to have to post negative news as i think this thread needs some good news. but i hope thats the end of the negative news for a long time! 
we have a review on 16th nov. even the thought of going back up there makes me feel upset :-C
Anyway, think we are gona keep trying naturally and then see what we want to do in the new year.
all the best to everyone on this journey. might take a break from all things fertility for a while as my head is melted and feel like i want my life back again without worrying about ivf.
hugs to all
carly x


----------



## confusedcarly

meant to say- good luck to everyone either having treatment or embarking on it!
sparkleheart-i wish u all the best and sincerely hope u get success this time hun x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Carly

Don't really know what to say I am really sorry to hear your news.

Thinking about you and DH.

 
Boo


----------



## gilly80

Carly,
I just had to pop on to say I'm so sorry you are having to go through this, I know how you are feeling, you never expect the news that no eggs have fertilized, we had the same on our 2nd cycle with IVF but on our 3rd cycle with ICIS we got 3 beautiful embies.
My DH took it so badly when we had no embies I think he felt that it was it job to fertilize the eggs I produced and as it hadn't worked he felt he had let me down.
Take some time to grieve and begin to enjoy each other again, it's hard to remember life before this IVF rollercoaster

Gilly
xxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Carly so very sorry to hear your news huni. Thinking of you and your DH, sending you big          

Emma xx


----------



## confusedcarly

thanx gilly, ur words have really helped me. im feeling a wee bit better already. this whole ivf thing can really take over ur life and its great to get a break from it for a while. altho obviously we wud rather have a positive outcome.
i know we arent the only ones this has happened to and that in itself makes u rationalise and puts things in perspective.
once again, thanks to all for their kind thoughts and words-it has been a great help.
C  x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Carly  
thinking of you x


----------



## justone

*Carly* I am so very, very sorry! I wish I could reach into FF and give you a massive . I don't know what else to say to you to comfort you at this very painful time.  for you and your DH. Give yourselves both lots of time to get over this. Don't be in a rush to get back to work. Be good to yourselves while you wait on your review. This business really takes its toll on both our physical, emotional and mental health.   
*Lastchancer* Thanks for your wee post. DH and I still haven't decided what route to take. We're going on a Supervalu break at the weekend for our wedding anniversary for our wedding anniversary. Usually we go abroad but as funds are low this year, we're having a 'staycation'...   
*MissE* Any word when you're starting again? I hope you don't mind me asking why you were tested for prolactin?   
*Danni & Theep* Hope  has jumped on her broomstick and cackled off somewhere else she is wanted...   
*Tessy* Hope DR is still going well. What stage are you at now?   
*Sparkleheart & Jillyhen* Hope all well with you. Any plans for Halloween?   
*Anyone I have left out*Hi and    
*AFM* Looking forward to minbreak with DH at the weekend. Hopefully we'll come up with a decision re more ICSI or adoption... Our hotel has pool, sauna, steam room etc so I intend to chill out there... We are also going to visit SIL's brand new DD this weekend. We weren't in the proper frame of mind to meet her after our review this week so hopefully we'll both be stronger now...  is on her way in next day or so, am hoping she is delayed due to all extra air/broomstick travel this weekend due to  Made myself an appointment with my GP for next week. She's just had a baby, so while I know she is not openly keen on IVF (for reasons that it causes so much hurt and anxiety to patients), I trust her advice as she is very honest and has got to know me very well in the past few years...
I don't know whether I should continue posting here as I am not technically a 'current cycler'. What do you think?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Carly thinking of you huni.     

Justone so sorry to read your review didnt go well. This journey really is a hard one. I really hope you and your DH can come to a decision that is best for you both as to the next step.       A weekend away sounds like a fab idea, it will help you both to recharge your batteries and have some together time. Allow yourselves plenty of time to process all the information you have been given and the choices you face. I think you should still post here huni, we are all here to support each other and we would love to know how you are getting on.
Origin asked me to bring some results wiuth me to my initial consultation, one of them was prolactin. I got the GP to do it and thought nothing of it cos it is usually high but they phoned me a week later to say there was a problem and to get it re-done. Got the results through and they are back to normal so waiting on a nurse to phone to see if we can start.  

Dannii and theep hope the witch isnt causing you too much bother.     Good luck for getting started.     

Sparkle how are you getting on huni?  

Tessy hope dr is going ok for you.    

Boo, jillyhen, babyd and anyone i've missed hope you are all well. Has anyone any plans for this weekend? I'm having a party on sunday cos it is my mums b'day so going home today to carve my pumpkins.  

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls - Happy Friday!

Still thinking of you Carly   

Justone, even if you're not a current cycler it would be great for you to stay around - all support and words of wisdom are great  

Misse, hope you hear from Origin soon love.X

Girls, I was wondering what your thoughts are on this - I saw my gp today and was telling her about tx in November etc.  She asked me if I wanted a sickline for when we're having our et for a few weeks, even though I wasn't there to ask for one.  I told her that I wasn't sure as I feel guilty about leaving work etc, she said that I need to put myself first and that I didn't want to have any regrets and all I need to do is phone her at the time and she'll give me one.  Her reaction to my news was so refreshing and caring.  My big concern is work as finances aren't great there at the minute and I don't want to add to their financial problems by going off sick for 2/3 weeks (I'm a teacher so they'll have to get a replacement).

The thing is et and the 2ww will be slap bang in the middle of our really, really busy period and I'm wondering if I should just put myself first and give ourselves the best shot, but the guilt at doing it is still there!  My boss has been sooooo understanding with my previous txs but I'm not sure if she'll be as compassionate this time.  What do you think girls?


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls!

carly hope you are doing ok today and getting looked after   

justone you should def stick around!  you dont have to be cycling to post, its great to hear from girls at all stages.  sorry to hear your review upset you.  it sounds like you definitely have a lot of thinking to do and hopefully your weekend away will give you the space and time to do that.  i can see that it would definitely be a hard decison for you, especially given the financial implications.  i hope you are able to come to a decision that feels right for you   

missE i cant remember whether ive congratulated you on your prolactin results!    congrats if i havent!  great news, whats your next step now?

tessy, take the time off!!!!!!  thats what i would do.  i really think its important to put yourself first.  i can understand why you would feel guilty about their finances etc but really they will cope!  its not that long in the scheme of things and like you said you owe it to yourself and your wee embies to give this your best shot.  im a firm believer in things happen for a reason - you went to your GP not even thinking of asking for a sick line and yet she was the one to suggest it, perhaps the universe is trying to tell you something!  i think if it were me, even if it didnt work (which it will!) i would still rather have taken the time off and tried everything than look back and wonder if i had taken the time off would it have changed things.  you have been through a lot already, you need to think about you and what you really feel is best.  if thats working through ET etc then that is fine, if its taking the time off then that is what you need to do.  its great that your GP is being so accommodating and that you have the option should you want to take it. is the DR still going well?  

hi gilly80, dannii, theep, babyd, jillyhen, lastc and anyone else looking in!

i had my first injection this morning!  oh my goodness gonal f is so much easier than menopur!  with the menopur i had to break a cap thing off a glass bottle, suck up the liquid in a syringe, put that in the menopur bottle, suck that up and put it into another menopur bottle, try to suck all that into the syringe while the air in the bottle kept sucking it out again, change the needle over and then inject it!  now i just turn a dial and inject!!  i am def a fan of gonal f!  so far anyway, ask me again in a few days when my ovaries are huge!  mind u, i hope i respond ok to it, they seem to have me on a pretty low dose comparatively.  oh well at least i have my first scan really early so they should be able to adjust my dose if it looks like its too low.  anyway thats enough waffling from me!
x


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies - just a quick pop on to wish everyone a happy halloween whatever they have planned - i'm heading to my sisters friends for a fancy dress party for the kids and adults together - just trie don my witch outfit from last year and just about fits - i make a rather weird sight with the bump lol 

my bro, sil and baby neice are hoem foe a week so they just left - was lovely seeing then all again as we onyl see them twice a year if lucky - and a plus is the pram i love is the same as theirs so was able to test the fit in the car boots and it goes in great so just hoping its still avail in the january sales lol

have just hears my frien dis pergant and so is my cousin - hopinh he third will be somone on this thread soon -    and   to all xxx


----------



## theep

Carly, I'm so sorry.

Justone, my thoughts are with you and your DH at this difficult time.

MissE, great news on your Prolactin hope you get started soon.

Dannii, are you doing a medicated FET?  I am, DR beings 15th Nov and FET 15th Dec.

Tessy, I am planning to take the TWW off, hoping GP will give me a sick line.  I just want to make sure I have done everything possible to help us get a BFP.  I don't want to look back on this time and say 'what if'.  I think you should take the time off, this is too important.

Hope everyone else is OK, x


----------



## Tessykins

Sparkle and Theep, thanks so much for your replies, you're such great support    I'm off for a week so I'll have a wee think and see how I feel after the break.  Thanks again girls XXX

Sparkle, the spray is going fine - just hate having to set alarm on days off to get up and take it.  That's great the gonal f is going well for you - I've used it before too and it's handy enough - that menocur sounds like a nightmare!  When is your first scan pet?  I      it all goes well  

Lastchancer - I wonder who the third is going to be?  Please God things do come in threes!  It's so exciting for you pet at the moment - enjoy every moment   

Yippppe-yay-yeah girls I'm off for a week for Halloween!!!  I've never looked forward to a break as much in my life!  It'll be a week of relaxation and (to hell with Slimming World) eating!!   I love Halloween!

Hello to all of you and have a fab weekend


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been AWOL but my aunt passed away this week and we were very close. I am devastated, she was diagnosed with cancer in august and died on Tuesday. 

Carly I am so sorry to read your news huni. There are no words I can say to ease your pain. Enjoy some time with dh before you decide on your next step. 

Hello to everyone else. 

By the way the RFC have still not sent me out an appointment even though they told me 25th November on the phone. I am so cross. I got back from funeral today expecting to see an appointment letter but nothing 
I am off to London tomorrow with dh for a few days and I can't wait!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Havent been on since wednesday and it feels like a lifetime..

Carly , im so sorry to hear your news have been thinking of you everyday    to you and dh.

Justone sorry to hear your review didnt go well..

How is everyone? My sister and nieces have been over so its been a busy few days.. It was our wedding anniversary last thur and hubby took me out for dinner to the oriental at the winebar i was wined and dined then we went to our local and he bought a bottle of bubbly.. A very happy Jillyhen..

Apart from that think my ad is on its way again and so far im late did a test and of course its negative.. Getting really fed up now bit we are for origin tues week.. 

Lastc how are you keeping?

Hello to everyone else..

JIllyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Pat sorry to hear about your Aunt x

Jilly - sorry test negative but good news that you are away to Origin soon - i'm doing great - feet aching today after walking yest in new trainers and shattered after kids and adults parties last night - didnt get home till 1 am then hubby decided to talk for over an hour lol  

Tessy - enjoy your break and make your decision when you get back -


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend

pat im so sorry for your loss sweetie, that must be an awful blow for you.  that was such a short space of time from diagnosis, that is so sad.  im sure your aunt was so glad and felt so blessed to be able to spend time with you, and that is also something you will treasure and be able to keep with you forever.  my thoughts are with you and your family    i was just thinking also that maybe the RFC wont send you out a letter for your appt.  i know it sounds ridic but with my cycle this time, i had a pickle re getting a summary from origin so it was touch and go whether we would get to start with my september AF.  anyway i hand delivered the summary on the tuesday and knew i needed to have my pre-tx appt to get my drugs by the the friday of that week at the latest.  i still hadnt heard anything by the thurs!  so i phoned and they had booked me in for the fri but had decided not to tell me either by phone or letter!  i thought maybe the letter would arrive on the fri morn but it never did!  so if i hadnt phoned i would never have known!  if its worrying you maybe just give them a phone to comfirm the appt and ask for a letter to be sent out.  otherwise just turn up on the 25th and refuse to move until youve had a review!

jilly sorry your AF is messing you around again.  thats good you have origin to look forward to, they are all lovely there   

tessy glad to hear the DR still going well!  hope you are enjoying your week off so far!  i appear to be joining you in the eating frenzy!  oh dear i have been so bad, i am not feeding my little eggies very well!  unless they thrive on mcdonalds, chinese, popcorn and icecream!  must do better!  

last c so glad everything is going so well for you, im sure you cant wait to meet your little one in a few months!  

missE is the Prof back do you know?  if not will you be able to get going at origin anyway?  im sure you dont want to have to wait indefinitely.  it is mostly the nurses who do the scans anyway or sometimes a different consultant.  we really just saw prof for EC and ET.  hope you can get going soon   

afm i had my first scan today.  after 2 days of injections!  as predicted there wasnt much to see!  i had DR Traub, he seemed nice, showed me my ovaries and follicles etc on the screen.  there is something happening but he said everything looks as it should for this stage and my ovaries havent gone crazy or anything so just continue on and come back on wednesday.  it is def different to origin in terms of the speed of it all!  i think they were in and out of the room in less than 2 mins!  next scan is at 7.30am, i am just v grateful i dont live too far away!  

hi to carly, theep, babyd, justone, dannii and boo, hope you are all good!
x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hey girls 

just a quick post today as i have a massive hangover! it was my birthday on thurs i have had a great wk/end  im now in the last year of my twenties, how did that happen? 

pat very sorry to read about your aunt  i would also rock up to the rfc and refuse to leave  x

tessy, its hard to know what to do for the best, but this tx is too important to look back with regret. x

Misse happy birthday to your mum, enjoy the party x

jillyhen good luck for origin next week x

theep im also doing a medicated fet and im also starting dr on the 15th nov (day 21) not sure when i will be having transfer though

sparkleheart glad things went well at todays scan, i live quite close also so the early scans werent as much hassle for me either. good luck for next scan x

who have i missed? sorry my heads like candyfloss today

afm- well i got a letter yesterday for the 11th nov to collect my drugs and find out my schedule. quick question girls, do you d/r for the same length of time for a fet as a fresh cycle? i dr for 4 weeks before starting stimms back in may. tryin to work out what kind of time frame were looking at. 

i'm off to eat my body weight in comfort food and have a little snooze. this getting older lark really takes it out of ye


----------



## confusedcarly

Afternoon girls...how are you all?


Jillyhen - thanks for you kind words    Sorry your af is playing up. Im sure you enjoyed the Oriental @ Winebar. Its my fav place to eat! Its so yummy. Glad you got spoilt hun...


Sparkleheart - glad all is as it should be with your scan   


Dannidoots - glad you had a good nite out....i too am in the lst year of my 20's....time def does fly! Congrats in getting your letter too   


Hello to patbaz, lastchancer, theep, tessy, Miss E, jUSTONE and everyone else (sorry if ive missed anyone)


AFM -We got our review appointment through for 16th Nov. That seems quite quick?? Not sure if it is or not? I dread going back up there again but maybe i will feel differently by the time the appointment arrives.
We will probably go onto the private list. Anyone know how long the private list is? Also how long do they tell you to leave between treatments?


Im still really tender done there...im getting a lot of twinges in my ovaries and sometimes they are quite painful. Is this normal? I was hoping it would have settled down by now. Im not sure whether to go back to work or not as im still feeling quite emotional and dont really feel up to seeing anyone    Havent decided whether to see my GP in the morning or not....
We told both sets of parents about what happened. It's awful for them too to hear it. Of course both offered to help us out for another treatment but its such a lot of money and if it didnt work again it would be even worse. 


Sorry for being negative girls but theres so much going on in my head at the mo. I need a bit of a gee up i think!


Hugs


C x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Ackk carly honey, im so sorry that your having to go through this. your review appt is quick but when you dont get to transfer for whatever reason the follow up is very fast. i had egg collection on the 10th may and review was the 24th may. 
I think the pain is normal to a certain extent, your body has been through so much, just watch incase it gets worse. 
maybe it would be a good idea to take a few days off and go along to your gp aswell. sometimes talking it through with someone can help.

how lovely of your parents, it does add to the pressure though, my daddy has offered to pay for my next tx if or when i need it. 

and dont you dare apologise for feeling how you do, thats what we are here for. your brave, strong and you will come through this hun x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Cant believe its sunday already..

Carly how are you hun? Dont go back to work you are ready.. Broke my heart telling mu parents that my ivf had failed and like you they have offered to pay to go again.. I know they would prefer to leave it 3 months between cycles but everyone is different it has taken me almost 6 months to decide to try again i wasnt ready emotionally and physically..

Dannii hows the hangover now.. We didnt go out last nite and def feel great for it today next sun will tell a different story.

My af is doin my head in i was normally every 28 days but again im late so it must be every 32 days now.. Is this normal after ivf?

Im looking forward to goin to origin but at the same time im worried as the comments on the origin thread have me worried..

Sparkle hope all goes well on wednesday.

Hows everyone else?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Cant believe its so bloody dark outside and its only lunch time!

Jilly - Ive heard it can take ages for your cycle to go back to norm after IVF, mine is all messed up too.    

Danni - glad to hear you had a good night out, these nights out get so much harder the older you get too, i used to be able to do two nights in a row, not anymore  

Carly - keep an eye on those twinges and if it gets any worse then call RFC.  Telling your parents is so hard, i could see the disappointment in their faces and it was awful but its good that they are supporting you.    

Pat - i wrote you a message on the other tread but sorry again about your aung, i hope your ok!  

Tessy - i hope you have a nice week off and do whats best for your about taking time off, you have to look after number 1.

Misse - Hope your mum had a great birthday!

jillyhen good luck for origin - keep us posted!

theep - Good luck with your FET.

Sparkleheart - glad things went well at your scan and hopefully things will move along nicely for your next scan on Wednesday

Lastc - glad your keeping well, did you have a good time at the party on Saturday?

AFM - got my MRI Scan appointment through, at long last!  Its for 9th November - hopefully i get my review appointment soon too.  Does anybody know if the prof is still off?


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all on this halloween day?

Carly darling just take off work as long as you need, it is such a difficult time for you and you need time to heal. It can take a while for your body to settle so as long as the pain isnt too bad. That was lovely of your family to offer help for another cycle. Great news too on getting a review date, i hope they can shed some light on what went wrong. Dont be sorry for feeling down huni, we are all here to support you.        

Jilly your cycles can be messed up after tx, hopefully they will settle down again soon.   

Babyd woohooo on getting your mri date, its been a long time coming. Prof isnt back yet, he e-mailed me this morning about my prolactin results and said he hopes to be back to work in a few weeks. Hope they get the scan done and your review comes through very soon.  

Dannii 11th nov wont be long coming round, i'm sure you cant wait to get moving. Hoping this is your time.        

Pat so sorry to hear about your aunt huni.     Defo ring rfc and give them what for cos they seriously are dense.  

Sparkle glad to hear things are progressing as they should be, hoping there are a good number of follies and a lovely crop of eggies.         

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Had a lovely night last night with my mum, dad, bro and nephew. They all enjoyed the party and dan's costume was great. We had to go out cos he has never been trick or treating before so just took him to a few of the neighbours. We tried to tell him halloween wasnt til today but try telling a 5 year old.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning all

Carly how are you hun? Did you take more time off 

MissE hows things?

Hello to you other lovely ladies, hope you are well..

Im well and truly peeved still no flippin sign, sorry to ramble on im getting worried something is wrong, my af's where normal after my ivf and the past 3 months thry are getting later and later im now 5 days late.. Im on medication to ease off the pains could this be why its late?

How you all had a lovely halloween, i went to the fireworks with my friend and son was a nice wee nite..

7 more sleeps till we go to origin.

Jillyhen x


----------



## ineen

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I've been awol, I took the flu 10 days ago and have been in bed til yest feeling a wee bit better now thank god.

Carly ~ huni I'm so sorry, I'm sure you are devastated   my 1st tx we only got 1 embie out of 25 eggs I know my dh felt he had let me down, I never felt that way as we both have problems that cause infertility. Take as much time as you need to get yourself well rested and your head around ur tx and take care of dh as well, sometimes we do tend to forget they are as emotionally involved as we are,    your review will shed some light on why this is happened   

Pat ~ huni I'm sorry to hear about your aunt's passing, losing someone we love is so very difficult,I'm sure she will be watching over you from here on in and guiding you to make the right decisions in ur life   also as the others have said get on the phone to rfc and dont let them fob you off   

Jilly hen ~ not long for you now huni, have you been to origin before   God I wish I could say the same about my af, mine reared its ugly head after 2 days of stopping tc and it lasted 9 days and it's playing silly buggers again since yest its not even 2 weeks since the last one   

MissE ~ so glad to see that your test results came back normal this time round, hopefully wont be long til ur back on the road   

Sparkleheart ~ hows it going huni you back up tomorrow for your next scan, hope it all going well for you   

Babyd ~ finally huni wooo hoooo good luck with that will you get started again soon if the results are ok   

Danni doots ~ good luck with ur tx huni I think it depends on when they can fit you into their schedule how long they will keep you d/r for   

Lastc ~ hello huni howz the bump doing, oh I'm sure you are excited   

Theep ~ hello huni, how ya doing huni, hope d/r is going well for you   

Justone ~ like you huni I'm not currently cycling either and I wondered should I move to limbo land but I'd miss all my friends that I've made on this thread, so girlies sorry but it seems like ur stuck with us both.....   take time to make ur decisions  and I hope you had a lovely weekend away   

Hope I haven't missed anyone but if I have    and I hope ur all well and surviving the rollercoaster   

Afm ~ still off work thanks to the flu, hopefully I'll get back now on Monday,  I always thought reviews of failed tx was within 3 weeks, as I'm about to hit that mark and I haven't heard a thing from rfc even tho I had my paperwork hand delivered to them, so I phoned them yest to see about my review only to be told that review is within 12 weeks, anyway the new   me stood my ground and the girl said the only thing she had was a cancellation for this morning at 9.15, so after a bit of tooing and froing both me and dh headed off there this morning.

Review went well ~ but only cos I know not to expect them to give me a reason why my embies haven't implanted, I did ask is it necessary for me to d/r when my body doesn't produce enough of its own hormones as such and Dr Traub said basically it is required so that I fit in with their timescales   anyway forms filled out for next fet using my last 3 embies, I asked how long it will be till we can start again to which he said at least 3 months, as the clinic has to have essential maintenance work done.

I asked what this means, so basically they were told they need to close for 2 weeks whilst work is being completed, but then apparently the builder has said the work will take approx 7 weeks to complete and it's due to start at the start of Dec, he said the place was bedlam at the minute, cos they are having to reschedule tx's for people and in some cases people have been told to stop tx altogether. I hope this info helps someone out there and doesn't effect too many.

Afm ~ I'm gonna have myself a very merry little Christmas and make the most of the time off tx til I can collect my snow babies.

Hugs to all 
Irene
xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi girls just a little quick pop on from me!  Carly I am devestated to read your news   and am thinking of you all.  sorry I have not read to far back on the posts just wanted to let you all know I still think of you all 
AFM we are really really good.  After the failed IVF things were tough but we booked a holiday - had a week in the sun which was fab and just what we needed and now our diary is full from now to Xmas!  It is so lovely being "us" agian and getting our life back.  I won't lie there are days its hard and I guess there always will be that missing piece from the jigsaw but I just wanted to give hope to any of you who do (godwilling you won't!) end in our position - there is light at the end of the tunnel xx


----------



## mondonn05

Hi girls

I'm new here and I have been reading along some of you posts today. I have posted on a few different threads already today. I hope you don't mind if I join you??

I have a question for ineen...you were saying there that the RFC is due to undergo some maintenance work? My appointment is for November 28th and I thought it would be to start ovulation induction straight away. Now I am wondering if I will be put back too? Any idea??

Thanks x


----------



## ineen

Mondonn05 ~ Welcome aboard huni, I posted as much as I know but he seemed to indicate that they were already contacting people who it would effect if you are only starting at that point I would say you will be ok as you need to down regulate first. Good luck with your tx huni hope it goes well for you.   

Sorry I dont mean to alarm anybody but I thought it might be usefull to know


----------



## mondonn05

ineen, thanks so much for your reply. Thing is, I don't produce ANY hormones so I don't even need to DR. I am gonna give them a buzz in the morning to see what the craic is and then I might squeeze in another cycle with Craigavon if I can!

Thanks for the welcome too, I have been on another forum but the girls are mostly American so it is great to have locals to chat to!!


----------



## ineen

Mondonn05 ~ Your very welcome here and the girls are great, definately give them a bell and see if they can shed any light on the subject for you and good luck hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Dannii_Doots

ineen do you think it would be worth my while contacting them? i'm due to collect my drugs for fet on the 11th nov with d/reg starting on the 15th of nov
nobody told me this was happening ffs! i would rather just wait until after xmas if its going to effect me


----------



## ineen

Danni ~ hi huni I'm not sure whether it will affect you or not, I'd give them a bell and see. I'm not sure if they have only been told, my pick up on it was that they had already started contacting people but you know how useless the rfc can be when it comes to information I think if it was me I'd be contacting them. 
Hope this helps and sorry if I've caused you any undue worry


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. Havent updated the list in an absolute age so here goes. If i miss anyone just let me know.

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Gillip ICSI 22/09/11 25/09/11 09/10/11 BFN









Ineen FET 07/06/11 29/09/11 13/10/11 BFN 

Carly IVF 26/10/11 no fertilisation 

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11
















Tessy FET
















Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET  

MissE ICSI
















Jillyhen IVF/ICSI  

Ineen glad the review went ok and you got your form signed to go again. Hoping one (or 2) of your snowbabies brings you a bfp.    Sorry to hear you have been under the weather, hope you feel better very soon. 

Dannii hope rfc getting work done doesnt delay tx for you huni. Give them a ring and ask them what is happening. 

Sparkle hope all is going well for you huni. Are you up again tomorrow, if so hope there are lots of lovely folles.     

Mondonn welcome aboard huni. Hoping everything goes well for you.     

Carly hope you are ok huni. 

Strawberry glad you had a good holiday and glad you are enjoying getting your life back to some sort of normality. 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, jilly, patbaz, theep, tessy, babyd, lastc, justone and anyone i've missed. 

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Evening girls,

Ineen, that's good to know about the RFC - I don't think it will affect me as I'm supposed to be having et on 22nd November but, like you say, the rfc is notorious for really bad admin so God only knows what'll happen!

Misse, when's your next appointment woth Origin?  I hope things start happening for you soon.

Hello to all of you ladies and welcome Mondonn05!

Not much happening here girls, sniffing away and I have to start prognova on Monday, only thing is, af hasn't made an appearance yet (typical!) so if it doesn't come by Friday I'll have to get bloods done to ensure I am actually DRed (grrrrr!).

Flip girls, did any of you watch that Food Hospital programme on Channel 4 tonight?  I have been eating all round me these last few days and that programme has just shocked me into resuming my diet!  There was a girl with PCOS (which I have) and she lost a good bit of weight and her symptoms reduced due to her change of diet i.e. periods became more regular etc - it really was food for thought!

Anyway, I hope you're all keeping well and had a good Halloween. X


----------



## Dannii_Doots

hello 

Tessy i was watching that earlier, although i dont have pcos it was really interesting

ineen dont worry you havnt caused me any worries, i appreciate your help. will probably ring though just to see where i stand. thankyou

have to go again girls, have dp's little cousin staying tonight, shes only four and want to get her and j tucked up into bed. i thought after being up late last night they would be asleep by now but there running me and dp ragged 

will catch up properly tomorrow x


----------



## Sparkleheart

morning girls

tessy hope AF shows up by fri!  how typical is that!  mine was 2 or 3 days late i think and that seems to almost be the norm.  im sure she will show up.  you still feeling ok on the spray?  i really cant wait to see the back of it at this point! my nose is just constantly irritated!  

dannii im sure you would have heard by now if they were going to delay your tx - you'd like to think anyway!!  mind u if it would set your mind at ease definitely give them a phone.  i hope you get it all sorted   

jilly thats wick about AF, not sure if the meds would make a difference, im sure its possible.  otherwise i think its maybe just unfortunately one of those things about IVF.  i know my cycles were a bit all over the place for a few months after a failed cycle.  your body is maybe just still trying to get back into its rhythm.  i hope it comes soon for you and starts to settle back to normal   

ineen so lovely to hear from you!  i hope you feel better from your flu, that sounds like it must have been nasty.  great news that you got your review and are back on the list.  you're just right, make the most of your Christmas!  glad you have a plan   

missE thats good Prof emailed you and is staying in touch.  hopefully you will be able to get going soon   

babyd thats great you finally got your MRI appt!  not too long to wait now!  i hope it goes really well for you and can shed some light on your next steps   

mondonn welcome to the thread!  i hope everything goes to plan for you and the lab closure doesnt effect you at all   

carly how are you hun?  did you take any more time off work?  i think i would if it were me but everyone deals with things differently and some prefer to be busy to take their mind off things.  did you go to see your GP or have the pains settled down?  im not sure about the private list.  think its prob the same pretty much as NHS one.  theres always origin if it would be a long wait and you dont want to wait that long.  theres also the option to go to origin under the Prof which is what i did.  hope you are ok   

hello to pat, theep, justone and anyone else looking in

afm i had my 2nd scan this morning, this is day 6 of injections.  it was Dr Traub again.  hes very nice but doesnt really tell you too much!  he just said everything looked fine and he didnt want to change anything.  he showed me my ovaries again and just said there was 'lots of follicles' so not sure how many or what size they are!  said my lining was flowing nicely too so i assume that means its thickening up or whatever.  so im back up on monday and he said if all stays the way it is EC will be on wednesday as planned and ET on friday 11th all being well


----------



## Tessykins

Great news Sparkle, delighted that it's all going to plan for you hun - that all sounds so good.  I haven't had many dealings with Dr Traub but I'm sure if there were any issues at all he would've told you, I believe he's quite forthright! Imagine that this time next week you'll be having EC and in about three week's time you'll be getting that BFP!!         

I'm surprisingly fine on the spray, but I know what you mean about your nose getting irritated.  I can feel AF on her way - getting crampy and woke up last night sweating, but whether she comes before Friday is another thing!

Hope you're all well girls. XX


----------



## confusedcarly

Hey girls hows everyone?


Sparkle - glad your scan went well. Thats good everything is going well....roll on next wednesday!


Jilly - hows you? Sorry your AF is really playing up. Im sure its very annoying for you hun.


Tessy, Danni, Ineen and Miss E - how are you all?


Back to work tomorrow. Going to break myself in gently this week    My boss knows but gonna have to bluff to my work colleagues about why i have been off....hate doing that but has to be done!
Bloating/pains are easing  up and im feeling more myself since yesterday. Want to move on now and try and keep positive. Going to try naturally for a few months and eat healthy and cut out alcohol and see how it goes....easier said than done tho as I love a wee glass of wine. We'll prob go to Origin smtime in the new year but i want to try the super healthy eating/lifestyle first before we go there.


I saw the food hospital too - its amazing how what we can really have an impact on our health - suppose it makes sense really. Felt so sorry for that poor girl with PCOS....hope her new diet helps her.




Anyway gotta go do some ironing....


Hugs 


C x


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you ladies?

What a horrible day..

Carly how are you hun?

Sparkle glad things are looking good, roll on next week

Ineen,MissE,Tessy,dannii hope you are all well

So much goin on here at the min i cant keep up..

Loggin on quickly from my work computer didnt get a chance to get on last nite to read the post properly..

Af still not here im worried incase somthing is wrong, i having cramps and my (.)(.) are aching as if is on its way but nothing showing. Cant ring the female docs as one is on leave and the other doesnt work today.. To ring tomorrow morning..
Im sorry to winge on but it isnt like my cycles at all, they where all ok after the ivf.

Not a happy Jillyhen :-(


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen huni phone the RFC and ask for their advice. You shouldn't worry about it you should try and get answers from someone in the know. I think that we are sometimes too worried about annoying someone so we tend not to push. Phone RFC and see if they can put your mind at ease. 

Hello to everyone I am a little lost as to where everyone is at. I have been AWOL over the past few weeks just popping in and out so I apologise for not being here for all of you. 

I phoned RFC today as still no sign of appointment. And they have assured me that I will have an appointment on 23rd of nov, so hopefully it won't be too long til we get started again . This will be our last fet so fingers crossed 

I just got back from London yesterday and I am wrecked but in a good way. Enjoyed the few days away. We saw wicked in the west end it was amazing even dh enjoyed it . We ate and drank loads so not looking forward to standing on scales at slimming world  next Monday . Aaah well at least I had fun 

I hope that everyone is well 

Chat soon

Pat
xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Tessy i love how you put that, i cant wait to get my BFP in 3 weeks!!        any sign of AF?  i hope those symptoms were her coming.  im sure if shes not here by tomorrow tho it will probably just be a blood test and it will show you have DR'd no probs.  is it tomorrow you start your tablets?  are they to thicken your lining or what?  i take it you have to keep sniffing too?  thats so good you arent getting side effects from the spray!  long may that continue!

pat london sounds fab.  i saw wicked last year and absolutely loved it!  its so nice to just get away somewhere with a real buzz to take your mind off things.  im sure youre so relieved to know you def have your review coming up.  hopefully once you get back on the list you wont have long to wait   

jilly that is so wick bout your AF!  think its a good idea to get a chat with your GP, hopefully she will be able to at least set your mind at ease if nothing else.  i really hope AF stops playing silly beggars and just shows up!  

carly how was work hun?  hope it went ok for you.  im so glad that you are feeling more like yourself and more positive.  i think having a few months trying naturally and being nice and healthy sounds like a great plan.    for a wee natural miracle for you!  

hello to everyone else, hope youre all good   

im on day 7 of stims and its going ok i think.  mind u i am ridiculously tired!  its crazy, sometimes i literally have to fight with myself to keep my eyes open!  its making it really hard for me to get any work done as my concentration span is less than zilch!  im def getting pains and twinges in my tum and it is seriously huge which im not v happy about!  have to try to b careful about what i wear in order to disguise it.  hate the thought of people thinking im pregnant when im not - yet anyway!!  not really too long to go hopefully eek its all getting a bit more real at this stage!
x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Jilly sorry to hear af is messing you about huni. I hope you get some answers, it is not right that you are having this extra stress.   

Pat how are you lovely? RFC are a nightmare, you really shouldnt have to chase after them so much.    I hope you can get started soon. Glad you had a nice time away to recharge the batteries.   

Carly hope work was ok and you are able to start back gently.    Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. 

Tessy glad you are getting on well with the spray. I hope your af shows up huni so you can move on to the next step.  

Sparkle hope you are doing ok huni and things progress as planned.       

Dannii how are you doing huni?  

Ineen hope everything is ok with you lovely.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Rang the rfc they werent much help, i was told to do another test.. Bought a cb this evening and surprise surprise it was negative.. my head is all over the show.. Will ring my own gp in the morning.

Carly how was your 1st day back?

MissE hows things with you?

Hello to you other lovely ladies, sorry for the short post.. Heading to bed shortly

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls,

How are you all?  Sparkle, the stimms are a pain to take and they made me wrecked too but it'll all be worth it hun.

Misse, good to hear from you, when's your next app with Origin?

Jilly, I hope that you get things sorted, could the RFC not offer to scan you to see what's going on, they'd be able to see if your lining was thick/ thin etc?  It is a mindbender hun and I hope that you get some answers.

Patz, good to hear from you too, glad you enjoyed London, we were there over the summer and ate and drank all round us too - never mind SW, you can get back on the old diet wagon next week - I'll have to do the same as I've done nothing but eat this week  

Well girls, af has been behaving herself (for once!) and arrived yesterday so I have to start prognova on Monday (Sparkle, they're to thicken lining and I continue with spray too, unfortunately!)  Lining scan is on Friday 18th (?) and, God willing, ET on Tue 22nd - can't believe that we're here again!  Let's hope I don't see af again for the next 9 months or so!    

Went to cinema tonight with sil to see The Help.  Have any of you seen it or read the book?  I would highly recommend it for a nice, light film - moving and also a good laugh.

Hope you're all doing well XX


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Just a quick log on

Af arrived this morning but is very light, im due to see the doc again with regard the mefanic tabs i had been given so will see hwta she thinks..

I would love to go and see wicked have the soundtrack on my i pod and love it, between that and the phantom of the opera def will go and see.. Did have a chance when we where in London in June but it was soo warm..

Sorry for the quick post, hope you are well.. My poor granny fell this morning so im goin down to a&e to see how she is they think she may have broke her hip..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Jilly - sorry to hear aboutu your gran - hope she has a quickk recovery - glad to see Af finally puttin in an appearance even if it is a half hearted show - probably a mix of the meds and stress. 

Tessy - yah for gettign started again - wishing you the best of luck x

Sparkle - not be long now - praying for you xx

Big hi to everyone else - been trying to keep up with everyone but sis is going thru breakup and main focus been on trying to help her get sorted with finding place to live with kids etc but am praying and hoping that everyone is moving in the right directions xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Sorry i havnt been on girls, things arent going too well 

a good friends mum died, she was only in her early fifties. funeral tomorrow morning.

oh and my tx got cancelled, not a big deal in the grand scheme of things but if im honest im gutted 

i know im feeling sorry for myself but feel like i have no support, all dp said was 'ah well, sure you knew that was gona happen' not exactly what i wanted to hear!

sorry to rant, but you understand x


----------



## patbaz

Dannii I am so sorry for your loss huni. I am sure your friend is devastated. We buried my aunt last week and she was only 63 so I know how much of a shock it can be. As for tx if you are with RFC nothing surprises me.  I was supposed to have my review on 25th sept and I still haven't been seen it is so frustrating. My dh was similar to yours. It will happens when it happens!!  I get so annoyed when that happens. Have they given you a reason for cancelling??  And by the way rant whenever you want - that's what we are here for x

Lastc sorry for your sister. My sis suffered a breakup 2 years ago and she hasn't looked back. It was tough in the beginning but she got there in the end and so will your sis. All you can do is be there for her. But remember to look after yourself too cause you have precious cargo on board huni x

Jilly your poor gran.  How is she this evening??

Tessyki s. Yay for getting started huni. I pray that AF doesn't rear her ugly head for next 9 months or so 

MissE. How are you huni?? Any news when you are starting with origin??

Sparkle heart not long now huni fingers are crossed for you. 

Hello to all the hoer lovely ladies on here. I hope you are all well

Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all?

Pat how are you holding up huni?  

Danni so sorry to hear about your friends mum, that is such sad news.   I am sorry to hear your tx has been cancelled huni, have they said why they have cancelled it. I hope they get you started again soon.

Jilly how is your granny? I hope she is ok.   

Lastc sorry to hear about your sister, my brother has gone through a similar thing last year. It does take time, especially for the kids but they will come through it. Make sure you look after yourself too huni.  

Tessy hooray for af arriving and you moving to the next step. Hoping your snowbabies stick tight when you bring them home.      

Sparkle how are you doing sweetie?  


Still no news on when i'm getting started with origin. Will give them a few weeks and if i havent heard from them i'll phone them cos Prof said he will be back in a few weeks.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Danni, I'm so sorry to hear your news, you've had a bad day pet     Has your treatment been cancelled because of the maintenance work Ineen mentioned they were starting at the RFC?  Had you started DR?  As Pat said, nothing is surprising with the RFC.  My dh is exactly the same, but I think the reason he is like this is to ensure that we're both not going cuckoo with all the ups and downs of tx!  I hope that some good news comes your way soon     

Patz, have you phoned the RFC to see what's happening - it's a flippin disgrace that you've been waiting so long!  I could sometimes scream at how lax they are there.  I know that their waiting lists are a mile long, but considering the cancelled your last review, you'd think they'd be going out of their way to sort you out quickly with another.  After all, we pay a hell of a lot of money for this treatment!  Sorry, my rant over now too   

Jilly, good to hear that af arrived, has it become any heavier pet?

Last c, sorry to hear about your sister, we also had this happen in our family about 7/8 years ago but alls well that ends well as my sis has since remarried to a lovely man and is the happiest she's been in years.

Misse, I hope that you hear something soon, it's been a long time coming pet and I really hope that things start to progress for you soon.  Have you started making Christmas cakes yet?  It's that time of the year now or are you supposed to make them earlier?

Hope all you other girls are keeping well.  Have a great weekend> XXXXX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? Its been very quiet on here.  

Sparkle how are you holding up? Not long now huni,      this is your time.

Tessy how are you getting on huni?   Started making my xmas cakes today, will be busy over the next week or so getting them all baked. Bought a giant cupcake tin so made my first giant cupcake today too, was so pleased how it turned out.

Dannii how are you sweetie?   

Jilly hope af is behaving for you huni.    

Pat how are you lovely?   

Lastc hope you and baba are well.  

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

morning ladies hope everyone has had a good weekend - i spent mine working and helping sis clean the house she is renting - seriously couldnt understand how diry the people in it before her were - dont think they ever cleaned the shower! = but it is how a sparkly palace and she should be all settled in by thursday. 

me and baba seem to be ok - still not sure if what i'm feelign is baby moving or just wind but scan on friday so just praying all is ok. 

Danni thats crap that they have canx ur treatment w/o giving a reason or rescheduling - i really dont think they understand the emotional strain they put us thru with this. 

Emma hoping u hear from Origin soon,

Sparkle i'm sure your counting the days!

Jilly - hows things? - hopefully AF has settled in properyly - all the worry really has an affect on her as well so try relax hun x hope you wee gran is on the mend. 

Tessy how you going with TX?

Hi to everyone else - hope your all in a good place 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Monday morning blues

Dannii sorry to hear you tx was cancelled.. Hopefully you will get started again soon and about your friends mum..

MissE hows things, hopefully you hear from the prof

Tessy hi

lastc sorry to hear about your sister's breakup 

Thanks for all your well wishes.Was up with granny last nite god love her she was so confused and kepy asking to get home.. She will prob be in Altnagelvin for a couple more days and then hopefully transfer her to somewhere near home.. She is 85 and a fighter..

Af is still here and is getting lighter havent taken any more of the tablets since last week and the pain had all settled.. Kinda dreading heading up to origin tomorrow..

What normally happens at the appt with the nurse? Will she do a scan?


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi girls, hope you are all good

jilly try not to dread your appt with origin, they will be very nice and put you at ease.  im not sure what happens with the nurse, she will maybe talk through your options and see if youre happy to have an AMH test and request another SA for DH.  do you get to see a consultant at this appt or is that only if you decide to go ahead?  hope your granny gets better soon   

dannii so sorry bout your tx being cancelled.  im sure you are gutted.  i dont really understand how this maintenance work could have come so out of the blue, surely someone must have known about it?!  its all very strange.  so sorry to hear about your friends mum too, hope you got through the funeral ok   

missE im sure your cakes are yummy!  hope you hear from prof soon   

lastc good luck for your scan on fri, im sure you cant wait!!

tessy hows it all going for you?  did you start your prognova ok today?

pat im sure you are on a count down to your review now!

Had my final scan this morning.  all looks good for EC on wed at 10am.  still no idea how many follies or how thick my lining is!  im just telling myself that Dr Traub is such an old hand at this he can measure follies in his head!  he said they looked 'perfect' size-wise so im just choosing to believe him!  still have to sniff today and had to take the remaining 75iu Gonal-F and then will trigger tonight at 10pm.  eek im a bit scared now its all so close!  it will be SO weird not having to sniff anymore!!  i really hope i dont find the EC too painful, ive always been sedated before.  i am going to be so nervous!  oh well onwards and upwards!  x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Sparkleheart - good luck with Ec on Wed, we have to put our faith and trust in these docs sometimes, so hopefully you'll get lots of eggies.  Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow  

Jilly - agh your poor wee granny, she does sound like a fighter though!  Good luck with origin tomorrow, keep us posted on what happens!  

Lastc - sorry to hear about your sisters break up, im sure its hard for all the family but as long as your there to support her she'll get through it.  

MissE - Those giant cupcakes look delicious, i coud eat a whole one by myself  

Tessy - how are you getting on?

Patbaz - hows things with you?  Hope your well

Danni - thats terrible that your tx got cancelled, did they give you a reason why?  They seriously need to stop messing people around like this, do they not know that its hard enough without this happening.... .  So sorry to hear about your friends mum, my husbands Aunt died on Thursday and her funeral was on Saturday and she was only 55, so so sad.  I wonder was it the same person?

AFM - Got my MRI scan on Wednesday and im so hoping my review wont be long after that, just need some answers now and want to get started again!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey babyd

Hows things?

Hello everyone else

I will be so glad to seee the back of 2011 there has been so much going on..

Will your review be at the rfc or the new place? hopefully you wont have to wait long..

I think im getting my amh bloods done and hubby has to give a sample which im sure he is dreading.. I just wondering will we have long to wait to get started or mayb best to leave it to january.. 

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Just wanted to say:

Jillyhen:good luck for your appt with Origin hope you come away feeling positive.

Sparkletheart: good luck for your egg collection hope they get loads.

Hope everyone elses treatment going well and sorry to hear about all the cancellations.  It's unbelievable!

Lots of love
Boo xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Jilly

The way things are going with the RFC - god only knows where the review will be, if they actually ever get round to sending me one out.  It was 15 weeks yesterday since my BFN and apparently your meant to get your review within 12 weeks, yeah right!!

Id say with Origin they probably let you start pretty much straight away, they'll probably want to check your results first and then get your going!  Did you have to get a copy of your notes from RFC to give to them?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly your poor wee granny, hope she gets better soon. The nurse will take a  brief history tomorrow, she will do your AMH and your hubby will have a sample to give. I think they usually book you in to see the consultant a few weeks later to get all your results. Good luck tomorrow.    

Babyd hope you hear soon about your review, the waiting is ridiculous!!!!!! Was quite impressed with my first attempt at a giant cupcake, it tasted lovely too.  

Boo how are you doing huni?  

Sparkle great news that things are on track for you. Good luck for EC on wednesday. Hope there are lots of lovely eggies.        

Lastc good luck for your scan on friday.      I'm sure your sisters new place is lovely now, some people really are dirty, clatty hallions.

Dannii how are you huni?  

Tessy hows things going with you lovely?  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi lovely ladies 
I hope You are all well. Just a quick one from me tonight as I am not feeling very well. Been on the loo most of the evening tmi 

but I wanted to say to sparkle heart enjoy your drug fee day tomorrow


----------



## Tessykins

Holy moly girls, you've been busy today!   

So good to hear from you all.X

Jilly, goodluck with you app tomorrow - it's great that you're getting going again.

LastC, hope your sis settles in well and goodluck with the scan on Friday - I'm sure you're soooooo excited! X

Misse, how are you hun?  A giant cupcake sounds divine!  I have been eating all round me but I'm blaming it on DR  

Baby d, that really is crap that you've been waiting so long on a review!!  Wishing you the very best for your scan on Wed XXX

So sorry to hear about the cancelled txs - the RFC really does have a lot to answer for - do they not realise how emotionally draining all of this is without added stress?  ?    

Sparkle, whoo hooo for you any your lovely, lovely follies!  Good luck for a bumper crop on Wednesday!  It all sounds so good hun and I'm so jealous that you can stop sniffing  

Hello Boo and everyone else    

Started prognova today girls - Have felt wick all day with headache  - don't know if it's the meds or caffeine withdrawal symptoms as had my last  cup of coffee yday.  Have decided to take time off work over my 2ww and I really do feel that a weight has been lifted by making this decision - going to relax with dvds, books and chocs - I've never done this before as I've usually rested for a day or two and then just got on with things so I wonder if it'll make any difference - who knows!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are you all?

tessy how are you feeling?

Carly how are you hun?

Babyd,lastc,MissE, hope you are all good.

Im feeling so nervous about our appointment at 3.00 i havent done 2 good on the weight front. At least if i go up and the nurse says to me i can give myself a good kick up the a**... 

Will be on again later to fill you all in.

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Girls

Jilly - dont be nervous everything will be fine, fingers crossed.  Good Luck again, i'll be checking in later to see how you got on   

Tessy - Sorry your having headaches i hope they jog on soon!  Thats good you made the decision to take time of work during your 2ww, you should always do whats best for you.  

Patbaz - sorry your not feeling to good hun, i hope you feel better soon  

MissE - any word on your next cycle, do you know if the prof is back yet?  

Boo - hows things with you?  

Sparkleheart - hope your relaxing and enjoying your drug free day!  

Lastc - good luck for your scan on Friday, im sure it cant come quick enough!  

Big hello to anyone ive missed! 

AFM - i rang RFC to see where my review appointment was as its been 15 weeks and they said it should be within 12 weeks, so i was told i had been sent out an appointment for 21st November, so glad i rang now cause i havent got the letter.  So i just wanted to ask, girls is there any questions that you think i could ask when i go?  Did any of you ladies ask anything in particular?


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

How is everyone?

Sparkle hope you enjoyed your drug free day.. Good luck for the morning..

Patb how are you feeling?

Babyd is your mri scan tomorow?

As you all know we where up at origin today, what a difference between them and the rfc.. Nurses and receptionists are much friendlier.. Everything was more explained and hubby had a sa taken and i got my amh bloods done. We are up again on the 30th to see the consultant not sure which who we will be under either Dr Heasley or Dr Diakos.. Has anyone been under these 2..

The nurse thinks we have missed the window to go before xmas but we are happy enough to leave till the new year.

There wasnt a mention of my weight etc so def feel a lot happier.

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

jillyhen thats brilliant news that you can get started after xmas, glad to hear the weight thing isnt an issue as we are thinking of going to origin ourselves if rfc keep mucking us about.

how is everyone else this evening??

Good luck sparkle heart for tomorrow


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

Jilly, that's great news about Origin - I'm sure you're so relieved to get things started again.  New Year won't be long coming round pet  

Pat, how are you missis?  Hope you're feeling better X

Sparkle, all the very, very best for tomorrow.  I hope you aren't nervous pet and I'm praying for a lovely healthy crop of eggs.   

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well X


----------



## Fi84

Good luck for tomorrow sparkleheart 

xx


----------



## lastchancer

hi ladies - just a quick pop on before i head back to bed - soo tired these days !

Sparkle good luck for today xxx

Jilly - good news from Origin - now you can relax and enjoy xmas knowing the new year will bring a fresh start x

Babyd - cant help with the review


----------



## MissE

Sparkle good luck for today huni, hope there is a good number of eggies collected.      

Be back later girlies.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly thats great news about origin glad you feel more relaxed and are happy with them, you can have a great christmas now and prepare yourself for starting again.  Yes MRI Scan is today at 12pm, never had one before so not sure what to expect but i'll be glad to get it done, its been a long time coming.

Good luck today sparkleheart,   you get lots of eggies

Big hello to everyone else!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Sparkle good luck for today..

Babyd ive had 2 mri's a bit strange..

Im still thinking things round my head after yesterday, can believe the difference. Origin has also reduced their prices.

Hello to everyone else
Jillyhen


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls

just a quick one to let you know we got 10 eggs.    we get a good number of wee embies from that.  bit sore so just gonna rest and get looked after for the day.  thank you for all your good wishes   
x


----------



## lastchancer

Sparkle - wow 10 eggs - well done - rest up and will be praying for 10 little emmbies xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Whoop whoop sparkle, lets hope there is some loving in the lab tonite

Jillyhen x


----------



## justone

Just a quick one from me. More personals later I promise!  
Congratulations on the 10 eggs *sparkle heart*. Take it easy from here on in. Be good to yourself!
Hoping  lots of jiggy takes place in the next few days! 
Sending everyone lots of    and  in the meantime.


----------



## Tessykins

A quick oen from me too!  Congratualtions Sparkle!  Ten is an amazing number!  Well done you!  Good luck with that phone call tomorrow, but I know you won't need luck, I'm sure there'll be plenty of wee embies tomorrow XXX


----------



## patbaz

Sparkleheart 10 is a fab number. Good luck for tomorrows phonecall huni. Let's hope there is plenty of love in the lab tonight xx


----------



## MissE

Sparkle well done on the 10 eggs huni, that is a fab number. Hoping there is lots of lovin' going on tonight and you get good news tomorrow.       

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Sparkle just wanted to wish you good luck with the phone call today, 10 is a great number! Congrats


----------



## Sparkleheart

Sorry no personals will try and get on later! 
Just called and we have 6 lovely little embies! So we are in tomorrow at 2.15 for ET. So thankful. X


----------



## babydreams282

Sparkle - thats brilliant news   good luck for your ET tomorrow and i hope the next 2 weeks fly in for you!


----------



## lastchancer

CONGRATS SPARKLE - GOOD LUCK FOR 2MOR XXX


----------



## justone

Lunchtime at work... so in between munching on my fruit, I thought I'd post on here. 
*Sparkleheart* Wow! 6 embies! Delighted for you!  Hope you're taking it easy today. Best of luck for ET tomorrow.   
*Babydreams* Just read that your review is the day before our consultation with Origin. Hope it goes well for you. Hope that your MRI went well yesterday.   
*MissE* Any word when you're beginning a new cycle of tx yet?   
*Patbaz* Hope all is well with you. Have you come to any decisions yet re Origin?   
*Tessykins*Hope all is well with you. Enjoy your 2ww. Try to relax and be good to yourself.   
*Lastchancer* Hope all is well with you. How many weeks are you now? Hope your scan goes well tomorrow?   
*Danni and Boo* Hope all is well with you.   
*Jillyhen* Lovely chatting to you the other night. You really perked me up! Hope you and your wee granny are both well.   
*AFM* Spoke to my GP today on the phone. She has agreed very kindly to call RFC on my behalf to chivvy them up a bit to release our tx summary for our appointment with Origin. Thank goodness I have such a great GP. Just wish I had her ages ago when DH and I first looked into tx, ie 5 years ago!
Must run as lunch is about to finish.


----------



## patbaz

Sparkleheart congrats huni on the 6 wonderful embies and good luck for tomorrow

just one still no decisions made about origin waiting on review appointment before deciding


----------



## Jillyhen

Sparkle

Whooppeeeee, all the best for tomorrow hun..

Hello all you other ladies..

Have to go tomorrow and get bloods done to check throid & Rubella status plus get a smear test which im absolutely dreading.. All have to be done before we see the consultant in 2 weeks..

My granny is getting discharged from Altnagelvin to a hosp in Ballymoney thank god she is doin well..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls,

Sparkle - well done you on those 6 fab embies!  That's great news.  Hope you're feeling ok and that ET goes well tomorrow.

Jilly, glad to hear that you granny is doing well and I'm glad to see that things are moving for you with tx.

Pat, I really hope that your review appointment comes soon so that you can make plans  - it's horrible being in limbo

Justone, that's great news about your GP, why is the RFC stalling with this anyway  

Hello to all you other girls - babydreams, misse, lastc, Fi - hope you're all well girls.

I'm still DRing and popping prognova!  Have to go for lining scan next Fri and I got a sickline today for three weeks so I'll be off throughout the entire 2ww and the week of otd when, hopefully, I'll be celebrating


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparkle woohooooooo!!!!! Congrats on the 6 lovely embies. Good luck for tomorrow huni.      

Tessy hope you are doing ok sweetie. Hoping you get good news at your lining scan next week, hoping your embies come home to stay.        That is good that you have got 3 weeks off, at least you will know you have done all you can to help your embies snuggle in.

Justone good luck for your appointment with origin.   Your GP sounds fab, i hope she can move rfc along. I havent heard yet when i will be able to start, am gonna phone them tomorrow to see if they know when prof will be back.

Jilly good news your granny is doing ok huni. Hope tomorrow goes well and you get all your tests done.  

Pat hope your review comes round soon sweetie. This sitting round waiting is awful.  

Babyd hope your mri went well huni.  

Dannii how are you holding up sweetie?  

Boo how are things with you lovely?  

Lastc how are you and baba doing?  

Hoping i'll get an appointment sorted tomorrow when i phone origin, fingers crossed Prof will be returning work soon cos i'm getting fed up waiting. AF is being a nightmare too, day 41, have been lightly staining for 4 days. Wish it would just hurry up already cos its making me grumpy.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Justone,your gp is a good un,we didnt ask the rfc for our results as it was 2 years since dh had his sa done..Kinda dreading it incase summit is wrong..When he 1st had one done in Causeway they said it looked a bit on the low side but the rfc didnt mention it    or what...

Misse I dont think he is back, as when i asked who we would be under they only mention the 2 and he wasnt one of them.. Reallyhope you hear summit soon.

Tessy,thats good you got a line,whe i had mylast ivf i was told i wouldnt be allowed to have time in lieu again for treatment but imdue to see occ health again as being off before during treatment and when dad took ill im at a certain levelof sickness. Im maybe goin to have to get one for this cycle 2 unless occ health come up with something..

Babyd,Pat,lastc hope you are all good..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Sparkle good luck for today xxxx

Jilly - glad ur gran gettign better - i'd dread the smear as well - i got a letter sayign i had to go in but that wont be till after baba arrives now

Justone - i'm 20 wks - scan at 11 today - been awake since 5 thinkign about it 

Emma - hope the prof is back soon so you can get moving forward 

Tessy - i think you did the right thing taking off work - even if you dont lie aroudn the house at least it less stress during this crucial time xx

hi to everyone else today - hope you all have plans for the weekend xxx


----------



## patbaz

Just a quick one from me to wish Sparkle all the best for et today
and to wish lastc good luck for her 20 week scan.

I am off to Donegal this weekend for yet anoter wedding!!!  This is the last for this year but already have 4 in the calendar for next year 

It is so bloody expensive!!!

hello to everyone else i  hopr that you all have great weekends planned 

Pat
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Lastc, hope your wee bub is doin well.

Pat have a lovely weekend, we have had 2 wedding this year and at the minute there is 2 next year.. Your right its expensive..

My wee granny had a set back this morning she fell at 2 and has a bump on the back of her head so they wont be moving her today.. I just really hope she pulls thru this..

Im so glad to have the smear over and done with wasnt as bd a i thought just brings back memories of the ivf.. God love the nurse i hope she never retires and she is the only one i trust.. Im one big girls blouse!!

Must go and get some work done havent done very much so far.

Happy friday ladies

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

hi girlies just quick pop on to say all went great at scan and got lots of lovely pics from all diff angles - baby is very active and the scan nurse was really happy with all the reading s- onyl 5 wks to go until next scan again xx


----------



## Tessykins

Awww, Last C, congratulations on your scan - that's great news that it's all going so well and that your next scan is in 5 weeks - it'll fly by for you XX

Jilly, good for you getting your smear, I hate getting them too but they're a must unfortunately.  I hope your wee granny gets better soon XX

Pat, enjoy your weekend and the wedding, but I know what you mean, they are soooooo expensive.

Misse, did you get an appointment sorted with Origin? I hope you did pet X

Sparkle, hope everything went well for you today pet and that you're taking it easy XX   

Whoo hoo, it's Friday girls - can't wait for the weekend


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi im new, not cycling yet but will be after xmas so just thought id join you ladies, hope you dont mind!.

My husband and I have been TTC now for 3 years. Im 28 and OH is 36. I have been diagnosed with PCOS, hubby is fine. wE went through our first cycle of IVF in MArch 2011, which was successful and I was pregnant with twins! AT 22+6 weeks I went into premature labour and had 2 baby boys. They lived for 1 day and were ventilated but were suffering so we made the very difficult decision to allow them to pass away peacefully together in our arms. This happened on 14th August 2011. We are now planning our next cycle of IVF as I prob will never feel ready for it completely and I think I need to do it sooner rather than later so i dont have as much time to overthink it if you know what i mean! We are going to GCRM in Glasgow this time and have our first appointment coming up in Jan. HAve any of you ladies been there?

Big hello to everyone, hoping I will get some info and support from this sitexxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh twinangelsmummy, I'm so sorry to hear what you've gone through - absolutely awful, I'm so sorry pet    I know what you mean about not wanting to overthink things as you're bound to be anxious about going again.  I'm afraid I don't know a thing about GCRM, but I'm sure that some of the ladies on here do.

Wishing you all the very, very best for your next tx XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

twinangelsmummy,

So sorry to hear your news..

A friend of mine went to gcrm after having 3cycles at the rfc,she found them fantastic, had her scans in altnagelvin and when she was having e/t etc they booked an apartment for 6 days..

You must of had your ivf at the same time as me, we had a cycle in march..

We have decided to try origin this time.

hello to all you other ladies

Jillyhen x


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Twinangelsmummy83

We have just completed a IVF cycle at GCRM at the beginning of october and travelled over from NI.  Just to give you a brief background, I have very low amh (1) and high fsh (goes without saying!). Because of this we were turned down for NHS treatment at the RFC (enough said!).

We visited origin and sims and spoken to gcrm on the phone before we made the decision to go with them. We found them fantastic and you can follow some of my posts on the GCRM thread on the central scotland section of this website. We had all our monitoring done by Dr. Ralf Roberts in Dundonald before we went over for EC and ET and we are now just waiting for our first scan this Thursday! 

Personally I think that even if we didn't get our BFP we would recommend CGRM for their advice, support and professionalism, there is always someone at the end of the phone to answer any questions, and were very accommodating considering that we were travelling from NI. They weren't pushy and were very realisic about our chances (in other words they didn't promise us the sun moon and stars!)

Hope this all helps, and don't hesitate to ask any further questions!
Also check out the gcrm thread on the central scotland section, the ladies there are very friendly!

Dandygirl


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks ladies for your replies. It all sounds so positive re GCRM. Have to say they have been really helpful so far! I have family who live inglasgow so I will go stay with them which is great. Sounds like most people go to the guy in dundonald. We are now thinking we mite go over for couple of weeks and from I start stimming until embryo transfer ;-/. We will see closer to the time. Congrats on you bfp dandygirl that is fab news! Fingers crossed we get the same. We've been through so much and another pregnancy seems so scary but it's even more scary imagining life without an earth baby ;-( not to replace my precious boys but as an addition to them so I can tell them all about their big brothers. I love and miss my angels so much ;-( xxxx


----------



## walsh1363

Hi twinangelsmummy I have cycled twice with gcrm first negative and got pregnant with twins but sadly lost them love the clinic I can't rate them high enough and I'm under Mr Roberts for investigation so I will be back over next year x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi girls, sorry have been AWOL!  was just wanting to rest up a bit and stay away from my computer for a while.  anyway ET went fine on friday and i am now the proud owner of 2 little embies!  they were good grades, i think the one below the best.  but we didnt get any to freeze this time.  i was a bit sad about that when i heard as we have always had something to freeze in previous cycles so was worried it said something about the two we were putting back in.  but then i just told myself to wise up as we were so lucky to be getting two to put back at all!  plus having some to freeze has obviously never helped us before!  so now just trying to be as normal as poss within reason and trying to not think about my babies every minute of the day!  

sorry for no personals i will have to go and get caught up properly.  just didnt want you all to think id fallen off the face of the planet!
x


----------



## patbaz

sparkleheart - you look after yourself huni.  you now have precious cargo on board


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Aw sparkle, hope your precious embies hang on tight.

How are you all? Thank god mon has gone....

Have been lurking, for a change havent much to say!!

Must get back to work no clinic today and ive so much to do...

Jillyhen x


----------



## lastchancer

Sparkle congrats on your wee embies - praying they snuggle down tight  - when is your OTD?


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, this thread has gone really,really quiet again - hope you're all well XX

Sparkle, congrats on being pupo!!! Well done you! Don't know what I've done to this font   

How are you feeling pet? Have you got the 2ww jitters yet? 

Last c, Jilly, Misse, Pat, Baby d, walsh, twinsangel, dandy - hope you're all well. XX

I'm just wrecked and can't wait to finish work on Friday for a while!


----------



## Angie Baby

hi ladies hope you all are well and keeping stronge.

I had my scan on monday to check womb lining as per usual it was still thin only at 5.5mm was so disappointed as this keeps happening and origin just keep changing meds each protocol to try and improve the lining but nothing seems to be doing the trick. they have increased my meds so back on fri to check it so hope it has even went up till 7mm each time best it gets is 6mm. what to do if it does not get over 6mm as last time we risked putting eggs in only at 6mm which resulted in bfn do we cancel transfer and lose our money. so confused and fed up with it all


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparkle congrats on being PUPO huni.   Hope your embies snuggle in tight. Sorry cant do glittery things in work but will do some for you later when i get home.

Angie baby sorry to hear your lining is misbehaving, hope it grows a bit more for you by friday       . Have you tried any supplements, i always took selenium tablets for my FETs and my lining was always 9-11mm.

Tessy how are you huni? Wot be long now til you bring your embies home. Really have everything crossed this time for you lovely.        

Jilly i am sure you are looking forward to your appointment, hope you can get started again soon.  

A big hi to all the other ladies. 

I'm still waiting in limbo  , phoned origin yesterday and they said prof is due back soon but hasnt confirmed dates for appointments yet. Hopefully we will hear something in the next week or 2.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

Misse, I hope that you hear something soon - do you have to go with the Prof or would you prefer to have your treatment with him?  

Angie, I hope that your lining improves - have you been taking pineapple juice etc?  I'm for my lining scan on Friday and I've been drinking full fat milk too - read somewhere this can help too - don't really like drinking it, but I'll try anything.  My lining hasn't been great in the past ever so I      that it goes well on Friday.  Hope that you get good news on Friday too.  Oh, I also read that a hot water bottle pre-transfer can help as well as exercise to keep the old blood flowing - could all be a load of nonsense, but it'll do not harm anyway  

Hope you're all doing well girls


----------



## justone

Hi all.
Have been lurking for the past few days. Am trying to prepare DH and myself mentally for our Origin appointment next Tues. re going for our 3rd ICSI cycle . Previous 2 ICSI cycles at RFC ended in BFN. Have never had AMH test done so that at least will be interesting plus DH has had SA done before in RFC but we never got a full break down on it so again will be interesting to know exactly how things stand there...
Went to a nutrition talk on Tues night. It was most informative. Learned loads. 
Will post proper personals tomorrow. 
Sending you all lots of       and  in the meantime.


----------



## Angie Baby

hi ladies got phone call from origin they are wanting me to do a magazine interview about my ivf journey originally I was going to take part in their documentary series but chickened out im much happier doing a magazine interview, also they origin are going to use my personal blog on their website


----------



## Boo333

Hi lovely ladies

Sparkleheart - so glad you got 2 embies on board really hope stick.  So exciting!!  When is your OTD?  I am sure your nerves are wrecked.

Angie - good for you.  Articles and blogs are so helpful especially for anyone not aware of sites like this.  Hope your lining gets good and thick.

Tessykins - same for you!

MissE -hope you get appt soon.

Good luck to everyone else too.

Boo


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

ANother weekend looming

How are you all?

Havent been on hardly in 3 days been lurking tho... So much goin on..

Justone good luck for tues, be prepared to pay out...

Angie i think i would be nervous 2 talking on a documentary programme..

MissE any word on your appt?

Lastc how are you feeling?

Sparkle how are you feeling?

Must get down to work, nipping over to see my wee granny for 10 mins thank god she is out of altnagelvin no more traisping up and down..

Jillyhen 

ps if ive forgotten anyone sorry

xx


----------



## Angie Baby

Had another lining scan today and it was still thin still at.5.5 same as monday but so.disappointed ended up crying at the clinic. So.confused with wat to do basicslly they said its up to me, I am now on both patches and tablets and have to go back on wednesday for a final scan and.to make a decision. I dont want to abandon the treatment cause then I will lose my money, but last time my lining only got till 6mm and it didnt work. They said next time there is a different drug I.could use but there is no real ecidence that they work.either I feel like they just dont know wat else to do. I think.i should still take a chance and.put some eggsback.i was originally planning to thraw all 11 but if its still thin I will only thraw 6 or 7


----------



## Tessykins

Angie, what do they like the lining to be?  I've always read at least 8mm and thought that was the case, but during my last FET the consultant at the RFC told me that anything over 6mm is fine and they're happy to proceed with that.  I would like to think that they have researched this and wouldn't proceed with thawing and using embryos if they thought it wouldn't work.

Make sure you get the hot water bottle on your tum and drink full fat milk.  Hope that you get good news on Wednesday


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone, sorry i havent been around much lately.  

angie i have been looking up stuff re linings and have found something about an acupressure point about 2inches below your belly button.  apparently if you rub that in a circular motion for a couple of minutes a day its supposed to encourage blood flow to the uterus and in turn increase lining.  ive really no idea if this is a crock of crap but im sure it cant hurt!  also a diet high in protein and iron so lots of red meat, spinach, dark green veg, mushrooms, beetroot etc and milk as tessy said.  and maybe get a couple of those heat patches so you can have one on your belly all the time as the heat could help.  i really hope it improves for you   

tessy how are things going with you?  sorry ive forgotten when your ET is? was it your lining scan today or is it next fri?  hope you are still side-effect free!

misse hope prof comes back soon so you can get going!

jilly hope your wee granny is on the mend.  

justone good luck for tues.  i was with origin for 2 fresh and one frozen cycles and they are all lovely.  

lastc how are you and bubs?

hello to boo, pat and twinangel and anyone else i may have forgotten

i am currently 7dp2dt.  it hasnt been too bad so far in terms of time going in as i have been sooooo busy so less time to think.  however any spare minute i have i am thinking about my two wee babies!!  felt quite down yesterday as was quite crampy then as well as the day before and they just feel like normal Af cramps.  havent had too many today but then was thinking surely i should have them now if implantation was happening!    of course i am just over-thinking everything and it doesnt matter how much i say i wont, i will do it anyway!  i have been so tired and had quite sore boobs but know that will be the crinone so really anything i feel at the mo doesnt mean anything.  even if i'd like it to!  my otd is next fri the 25th.  i have never made it to test day so we will see what happens.  i am just having to take one day at a time.  i just    so much that this is our time.  
x


----------



## Fi84

Hey sparkle saying loads of     for you and all the other lovely ladies 

xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls!  

Sparkle, good to hear from you - keep the old chin up hun.  I'm not gonna be a hypocrite and tell you not to analyse every twinge because I am the absolute worst for that   The 2ww is an old mindbender, but I really wouldn't worry about the cramps as they are prob just from the gel, as you say.  I    that the next week flies for you till you get that BFP      Are you working pet or are you taking it easy?

I had my lining scan today - all good, about 9mm so doctor is happy -ET will be on Tue or Wed.  Can't believe we're at this stage again!

Hello to all you other ladies, hope you're all well and that you have a great weekendXX


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi tessykins and sparkleheart thanks so much for the advice I will def take it on board and try it out.

Great news about your lining tessykins, good luck for ur et

sparkle really hope u get a bfp im sure u deserve it, will say a wee pray for us all.

We should arrange a meet up be nice to put faces to names


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparkle hang in there sweetie. The 2ww is a head melter. Really hoping and        the next week flies by and you get a lovely bfp.       

Tessy glad to hear your lining is behaving. Hoping this is your time huni. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that your embies grow big and strong and snuggle in tight.        

Justone good luck for your appointment on tuesday huni. I hope it goes well and you can start tx again soon.      

Angie sorry to hear your lining isnt behaving. I really hope wednesday brings you better news. Keep the heat on your tummy.  A meet up sounds like a lovely idea.    

Jilly how are you lovely? Hope your wee granny is doing better.  

Still no word yet from origin. Really need them to get me an appointment soon cos getting really fed up waiting now. So much time has passed from my last tx and i am just really keen to get going again.

Emma xx


----------



## lia.g

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing. Haven't posted in over a year so most of you won't know me.  Angie, noticed your post about thin lining. This has always been my problem. Never got about 6mm with 2 fresh transfers and 5 Fets.  Changed clinic to Origin and discussed this with Dr Heasley who prescribed aspirin, high dose vit e and Viagra for this Ivf.  Lining got to 8.5!  Unfortunately I ended up with 36 eggs so had another freeze all, but plan to take all these drugs again for Fet. 

I had also been taking l-arginine for 3mths prior to treatment to help with blood flow to womb.  Really believe it helped as my Afs started to get heavier each month. 

After years of frustration with the Rfc just giving me more estrogen, it was refreshing to hear Dr Heasley recoginise that oestrogen levels were not my problem, but rather I have impaired blood flow to uterus.  Also refreshing to be able to try something new. I have since met the other Greek Dr ( Diakous I think) and he seems to believe the vit e and aspirin are most beneficial rather than Viagra but is still allowing me to take it for Fet. 

Might be worth discussing with them to see what they say. Wishing you all the best huni xo


----------



## Jillyhen

Lia

Welcome back..

What is Dr Heasley like?Not sure what consultant we willbeunder in origin will either be Dr Healsey or Dr Diakous.

Hello to all you other ladies hope you have had a nice weekend.

Sparkle hang in there hun..Wont be long till your otd

Tessy hope all goes well this week.

MissE hopefully you will hear soon,we will hopefully we will be cycle buddies..

Jillyhen


----------



## lia.g

Hi Jillyhen,

I really liked Dr Heasley. He took a real interest in my lining problems when I first saw him. Told me he wouldn't want to put me through another cycle without researching it and asked me to give him two weeks to discuss it with colleagues in England.  True to his word he phoned me back within the two weeks.  We found him very straight talking but sometimes you need them to be truthful with you.

Dr Diakous did my ec. He is also lovely. Sat with me for ages after I had a total melt down at the news of yet another freeze all and explained why he could not risk my health. Made us a review appointment for a week later. Spent an hour with us going through all our options for Fet. Found him very knowledgeable and I really felt he had my best interests at heart. 

Can honestly say I've been very pleased with my two cycles at Origin. All the nurses are lovely. The embryologists have met with us after each ec to discuss our options and the drugs for ec are amazing! 
Hope you have as good an experience and best of luck with your treatment xo


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Lia

We where both very impressed and things where definitely explained better to us in origin than the rfc..

Jillyhen


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Lia thanks so much for your reply, I always remember you as you always seemed to go through treatment around the same time as I from the royal etc. 

sorry you had another freeze all its so fustrating im the same as you each time I have an ec I have a freeze all due to alot of eggs collected and rish of ohss, It sounds positive for you that dr heasley is going helping with your womb lining. fingers crossed for you next fet

Im a bit fustrated with origin each time I go I see a different consultant I have yet to meet dr heasley or dr Diakous. They did try me with aspirin but that didnt work either so I should mention the viagra. I hope if my lining does not get thick this time that I can see a reguarly consultant. In the meantime Im eating brazil nuts, drinking milk and pineapple juice taking vitamin e and selenuim and using a hot water bottle. so fingers crossed

hope you all lovely ladies are doing well xo


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hi girls

just thought i would pop on to let you know that fet has been officially cancelled until jan's af which means i wont be dwn/reg until mid feb

was very upset at first but i'm fine now. if the rfc had been honest from the beginning it would have been ok, but sure whats done is done

hope everyone is well

best of luck to all in the next few days/weeks especially sparkle and tessy xx


----------



## Atutu

Hi MissE,Im for FET...x.


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Dannii

Thats a bit crap, if we get started in January there should be a few of us cycling together..

Maybe it will be a good thing, enjoy christmas and then start 2012 with a bang.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thanks jillyhen  

are you starting with origin in jan?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Dannii

Yeah hopefully the nurse thought we would be 2 late to start before xmas, to be hinest im glad we arent doing it over xmas and as we are for my sisters over new year i dont want to feel crap etc also if it went wrong it would be horrendous

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Thats what i was thinking as well jillyhen roll on 2012 eh


----------



## babydreams282

Got my review and getting my MRI results this afternoon ladies, wish me luck! eeekkkk....


----------



## Jillyhen

Exactly dannii, I cant help thinking that if the ivf had of worked i wouldve nearly been due.. Ive tried to forget but its always lurking at the back of my head..

Hopefully 2012 will be a good year for us all, need to get more bfp's on this page.

Good luck again babyd

Jillyhen x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Ackk hun i'm sure i would be the same, 

goodluck today babyd


----------



## lastchancer

Hey Ladies, 

just a quick pop on to say good luck to BabyD fro today and review appointment (at last says you!)

Tessy Good luck for 2mors appointment

Sparkle hope your holding in there - wont be long now xx

MissE - really hope they have given you a straight answer re your appointment - seems unfair that you should have to wait until the Prof comes back when they cant tell you how long he's gonna be off. 

Welome (back for some) to all the new ladies - hoping your liniings sort themselves out and you ca n continue on with TX

Danni - sorry to hear they have canx your TX - as Jilly says thou at least you can enjoy xmas and new year now - i agree thou that the false promises are just as bad as the lack of results soemtimes. 

AFM - me and Baba doing ok but seems to be a lazy sod as still not kicking - was away at cinema at wkend watched Immortals - was very good and i'm not just talkign abotu tyhe eye candy lol


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Girls how are you all?

Can't believe how far on you are now LastC, so wee Last C junior isn't gonna be a footballer then   Maybe you'll be having a wee girl  

Jilly and Danni, here's to some BFPs in 2012 - just have a blow-out at Christmas and enjoy yourselves before you get started again   

BabyD, how did the review and the MRI results go?  Hope all is well hun  

Misse, any word from Origin yet?  I'm sure you're getting fed up by now!

Angie, when's your next lining scan?  I hope that it has thickened up a good bit - you're certainly trying your best anyway.

Lia, Boo, Usol - how are you all girls?

Sparkle, how are you hun?  Not long now till OTD.  Sending you lots and lots of       hun.  I hope you get a lovely big juicy positive this time pet. xxxxxxx

I'm a nervous wreck girls.  I've to phone RFC tomorrow at 10am to see whether I've to go for transfer tomorrow or whether the're going to let the embies culture for another day and have transfer on Wed.  I hope and pray that my little darlings have thawed ok and that they're dividing as we speak.  I also hope and pray that transfer won't be until Wed as I've never had a three day transfer before and I just think that they'd be stronger.  Please, please, please God they're all ok - these are the last of our embies.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Danni sorry to hear rfc have cancelled your tx again. They are a nightmare. Heres hoping you can relax and enjoy xmas and 2012 brings lots of happy news.       

Tessy darling hoping your wee embies have thawed well for you and continue to grow big and strong. Good luck for ET. Hoping they stick tight, heres loads of extra sticky     to help them.

Babyd hope your review went well today and you got some answers.     

Lastc glad to hear you and baba are doing well. Enjoy him/her being lazy for a bit cos you'll be running round after the wee one soon enough.  

Sparkle how are you doing huni? Hope the time is passing by quickly for you. Have everything crossed this is your time.       

Angie hope origin let you take the extra meds needed to thicken the lining but fingers crossed all you are doing will do the trick.      

Jilly how are you lovely? Hoping 2012 is your year huni.      

Lia welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear you had to have a freeze all, but what an amazing number of eggies. Good luck for your fet.       

Usol welcome huni. Good luck for your fet.       

Still no news with me. Cant believe how long i have had to wait. I went to origin cos i thought it would be quicker and i'm stuck. Have been trying to be patient but patience is starting to wear thin now.  

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Decided to update the list ladies, has been so long since i did it. Let me know any dates i need to add.

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11
















Tessy FET ??22/11/11
















Angiebaby FET  

MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF  

Dannii FET  

Lia.g FET  

Usol FET  

If i've missed anyone sorry, head is like a sieve at the mo. Just let me know and i'll add you.

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Hi MissE! Please add me!
DH and I have pre consultation appointment this afternoon at Origin.  
Sending all CC lots of    and


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Justone - good luck this afternoon, i hope all goes well.

MissE - i bring good news for you - you'll be glad to hear that the prof is back, he came back yesterday   - hopefully you'll hear soon!

Tessy im   your lovely little embies are growing as wee speak, good luck for the phone call today!  

Lastc - so glad things are going well for you and buba, its flying in.  

Danni - sorry you tx was cancelled again!!   Your head must be melted but like the rest of the guys say, have a good christmas and new year and i hope 2012 brings you good things!

Jilly - massive  , this is bound to be a hard time for you, with the what if's!  I so hope 2012 brings you the bundle you so deserve. 

Sparkle - hope your resting up and its going in quick for you  

Big hello to anyone ive missed!

AFM - well had my review and results yesterday and the prof was spot on i have a large mass of Endo fusing my Uterus and Bowel together, so its to the operating table i go... eeekkkk.  We got Dr Steele and she explained a little but gave me an appt with the Prof for 6th Dec as he will be the one doing the surgery she wanted him to see me to explain in detail.  She advised that it was in a risky position and if anything goes wrong i could end up with a colostomy bag for months   She lost me after that, as i completely freaked out!  Have to wait now again to see the prof on 6th Dec - 2 weeks today!  I also asked about my 3 embies she advised me that they were dividing but werent very good quality - dont know why that was  .  She did say that maybe if we have this surgery we will get more eggs the next time and have a better chance at getting better quality ones.


----------



## Tessykins

Morning girls

BabyD, I know that getting an operation is not the news that you probably wanted but I'm sure it's a relief that you are getting to the bottom of things and that the doc was able to reassure you that your eggs could be better quality if you get this op done.  I know a colostomy bag is certainly not good news but hopefully it won't come to that and I know plenty of people who have one and seem to cope ok.  The next 2 weeks will fly in until you have your next appointment and I hope that things move forward for you quickly so that you can get everything sorted    

That's great news for Misse - hope you hear soon pet XX

Hello to all you other ladies.

I phoned RFC this morning about out embies - out of our remaining 5 that were thawed, 3 survived.  The embryologist told me that one has gone on to divide and is currently two cell (they were all frozen on day 1) and that while the other two had yet to divide, they were showing signs of doing so.  So we're booked in for our ET tomorrow.  I'm an absolute nervous wreck girls and I hope and pray that our wee embies are strong enough to develop.  I'm off work for a while now girls and me and DH are getting out of the hosue for a long, long, walk to take our minds off everything!


----------



## lastchancer

tessy good news that your wee embies are divding - good luck for 2mor xxx

Miss i'm sure your happy withthe news that the prof is back - i'dbe on the the phone to Origin today to see whats happening as you;ve been waiting for ages.

Babyd - hopign this op is the answer to your prayers - as dauting as the risks sound the possible benefits will outweigh this x

good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Justone hope your appointment goes well with origin huni.    
I'll add you to the list when i get home cos this computer in work sucks.

Tessy huni great news on your wee embies. Hope they continue to grow big and strong. You'll have them back where they belong in no time.      

Babyd thanks huni  . That is good news that prof is back. I am glad you have got some answers as to what is going on. I know surgery is very daunting but it will be worth it. I had surgery nearly 3 years ago for endo and they had to separate my ovary and bowel cos they were stuck together and i had a lot of adhesions and scar tissue. Again we were given all the scenarios and the life was scared out of us but it all turned out ok in the end. Hopefully it will be the same for you   . Prof did my surgery too, he'll look after you. I actually conceived naturally after my surgery despite being told we would never conceive naturally with the male factor issues so that might give you hope too.  

Lastc hope you are well sweetie.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed. Thinking of you all.

I'll be back later to update the list and catch up properly. Must go pretend i'm doing something.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all to day?

Tessy im sure you are bricking it, great news for e/t tomorrow..

Babdy, surgery sounds daunting but at least you have answers etc..

MissE hopefully you will hear from the prof to get started..

Justone good luck for this afternoon..

Lastc how you doin?

Sparkle, how long now till otd?


We def need more bfp's on here and i must get back to work..

Should be on later

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Hi lovely ladies,

I haven't been on in a while but I have been lurking and wishing you all well.


I have not been in a good place for the past few weeks.  A friend of mine who was due to have a baby a few days before my little angel, had her 20 week scan only to find that her baby had died at 17 weeks.  I have been really upset by this as it has brought back the bad memories of my miscarraige in August. 


Tomorrow is my review appointment and I am really nervous about it.    I know that the rfc is having work done soon so i know waiting lists will be long which males me very angry. 

thinking of going to origin in the meantime maybe   but will wait and see what tomorrow brings.

I hope that you are all doing well

Pat
xx


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11  

Tessy FET 23/11/11 06/12/11  

Angiebaby FET
















Justone ICSI  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF  

Dannii FET  

Patbaz  FET  

Lia.g FET  

Usol FET  

Think that is everyone included. Hope so!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Pat good luck with your review tomorrow, hope it all goes well.        Sorry to hear about your friend, that is so sad.  

Jilly how are you lovely lady?  

Justone how did your appointment with origin go?  


A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Phoned origin earlier, they said prof is back but still hasnt given them a diary yet so they cant give me an appointment at the minute. She took all my details again and said they will phone me as soon as he gives them dates.

Emma xx


----------



## Journey09

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me join in, 

MissE - i was waiting on an appointment with Dr in Origin, phoned last week and they hadnt got diary for December and they were to get back to me. I phoned again yesterday and got an appointment for 14 December!! Do you know what DR you are seeing?  

Im so so confused right now and dont know where to go for this cycle - Origin or Sims Dublin?? Have you any advice to help me make this decision?? Really appreciate any help 

Thanks J x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I recognise some of the names from before but look forward to getting to know everyone again.

We took some time out and had a lovely holiday after our last tx and are now getting back on this fab rollercoaster.  After a bit of stopping and starting with RFC we are due to have our planning appointment on Friday (hopefully they won't cancel this one at the last minute!) and hoping to start DR then on Monday.  Can anyone tell me does DH have to come to the planning appt with me? I'm only asking because I have only just found out about it - day 21 is on Monday and I hadn't heard from them so I phoned this morning to see were we going ahead with this cycle or not to be told 'oh yes, you have your planning appt on Friday morning' - good job I didn't wait for the letter then. Thankfully I have a lovely manager (who knows about tx) so it's no problem for me to get time off, but DH has back to back meetings in Dublin all day Friday so if he does need to be there he will have to try and change them. Sorry for waffling, but can anyone help?

xx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Irish - welcome back - i dont think he needs to be there - this is just to lift meds and get shcdule iosint it? mine only ever came to the review appojnts and then the actual tx days - good luck xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Thanks for all your comments.  

MissE - thats really good and yes it does give me a bit of hope, if you dont mind me asking how long did your surgery take, im freaked out cause i was reading up on the net and it says it can take up to 6 hours.  Should probably really stay away from google!

IrishD - welcome back and good luck with this next tx, not sure if DH has to be there or not but as its to collect drugs and schedule i wouldnt think he would have too, might be best to give them a call though, just incase.

Journey - i'll be having private tx next time too and its so hard deciding on which clinic, im torn between Origin and GCRM.  We have said after surgery we will only have one more go and thats it - so its vitally important that we are 100% happy with the Clinic.

Patbaz - good luck with the review!

Lastc - hope you and buba are doing ok!

Jilly - hows your wee granny now?

Tessy - good luck with et today,   this is your time!

Justone - how did your appointment with Origin go?

Hello to all other ladies ive missed, hope your all well!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi ladies hope u all are well 
Tessy good luck today for et
Sparkle is today ur test day
I had anothrr scan today lining still not great only 6.5 but dr heasley was happen to.go ahead for et on saturday he said there is a triple lining of the womb which is good, hope my embroys divide up.inyo good amount of cells we r thrawing 6.
I also done the magazinr article its out on 7th dec with the daily mirroe paper m magazine its called.


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies

Well had my appointment with rfc this morning.  We had Dr McFaul and I have to say that he is really lovely and very patient.  He did a scan this morning and is not happy with one of my cysts. He says that it will not impact on going for FET but that if i were to go for a fresh cycle it would be impossible to get to ovaries because of cyst  

So we are going for our last FET in the New year and if doesn't work i will be going for surgery to remove cyst before moving on.

We asked Dr MC Faul about orogin v GCRM and he said that he would have no hestation in recommending GCRM as he has experience with them.

So its back to waiting for us again for letter of offer for FET 

Tessykins hope et went well today.

Sparkle good luck for Friday

Pat
xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

Pat, Dr McFaul is lovely, isn't he?  I'm glad that you're getting started again hun and    that this FET will work so you won't have to worry about that cyst   

Angie, that's good news about ET going ahead, 6.5 isn't too bad hun and if doc wasn't happy he wouldn't go ahead I'm sure  

Sparkle, how are you holding out hun?  Only 2 more sleeps      

Hi Baby D, Last C, Irish Daffodil, Journey, Misse, Jilly and anyone I've missed. XXX

Well, I'm pupo girls after a very emotional day!  I'm bloody obsessed with cell division and quality and I really need to stop  

Anyway, yesterday (day 2) we had one 2 cell embie and 2 single cell embies.  I phoned RFC at 10am today to see how they'd divided and the 2 cell had gone to 4 cells and the single cells to 2 cells.  Well, I had a complete melt down and bawled my eyes out as it's day 3 and they should have been 6-8 cells.  

So being the negative person I am, I gave up before I even got started and was telling my DH that there was no point even going as they'd never work and I'd be putting myself through 2 weeks of misery for nothing - I'm just full of self-pity   

We went to RFC and low and behold the 4 cell had become 6 cells and one of the 2 cells had become 4    Yeah!  Now, they're not perfect and the transfer was flippin sore (first time I'd experienced this)  But we have wee fighters and I'm full of positivity now - delighted to be PUPO.  

This morning when I was having my melt down I posted on the FET thread under the heading 'Any success stories for a 3day 4cell embryo' - I got a response from a girl who just filled me with hope - I actually read this response while I was in the RFC waiting room before FET and I've never been as glad to read something before in my life.

So, that's it girls, roll on the next two weeks!  Thanks for all of your support XXX


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy congrats on being . Sounds like you have 2 wee fighters on board there. Really hoping and praying this is your time and they snuggle in for the long haul.          

Pat glad your review went ok and you got signed up to go again. Hoping you dont have to wait too long. 

Angie have everything crossed for you huni. I'm sure the doc wouldnt go ahead unless he was happy with your lining.      

Babyd stay away from google huni, there are loads of horror stories. Everyone gets through surgery differently. With mine i was in surgery about 4 hours and then 3 hours in recovery afterwards. I was only in recovery that long because i had a bad reaction to the anaesthetic and morphine. It did take me a few weeks to recover properly but you will get through it ok huni and hopefully it will help make you feel better. 

Sparkle hope you are holding out ok sweetie.      

Irishd welcome back huni.  Your hubby doesnt need to be there for pre-tx visit cos it is just to collect meds etc. Good luck with your upcoming tx. I'll add you to the list if you would like.

Journey i'm waiting to see prof mcclure in origin. He is only back after being off on the sick for a few months. I'm hoping they get dates from him very soon. Good luck with making your decision on choice of clinic. Sorry this is my first time with origin so i cant say what they are like. They do seem really nice though from what i have seen.

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi girls, some may know me    I'm old school as u would say!! 


Tessykins...there was a girl on here and she had a 4cell grade b and now has a beautiful daughter.  Don't give up just yet.  
I had 2 grade A's but only 2 cells each and I got a + from fet!! You will see from my signature it ended in m/c but I still got a +.  Wish you all the luck in the world Hun xxx


----------



## MissE

Ladyhex hi lovely. How are you doing?  

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Ladyhex, thanks so much for your response.  I remember you from a few years ago.  How are you doing hun?  I see from your signature that you've had such a tough time.  Are you planning on starting treatment again?


----------



## Fi84

Tessy - good luck hun saying loads of    for your BFP and for all the other lovely ladies - 

xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Missy and tessykins thanks girl     It's been a long time, I am always reading the boards.  I'm a great lurker lol


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Tessy, congrats on being PUPO,   those embies snuggle in tight


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  I'm another old timer   .  Can you keep a secret......  I have ET tomorrow at 1.45   .  Wasn't going to post, as I've been lurking the last wee while.  I got 7 eggs on Monday, after being on a maximum dose of 225iu.  Not great response but last tx we only got 3 eggs, transfered the only one which fertilised - a grade b, 4 cell minus to be exact - and it is now coming two in February lol!  We had a two day break last time between ec and transfer.  It is a 3 day transfer this time.  I'm a lot calmer and laid back this time, as I have a wee toddler to keep me occupied.  My best advice is not to get too obsessed with figures, as my friend had a grade A embryo and got a BFN, and got her BFP with a grade b 4 cell minus - same as me.  I really hope to-morrow is the start of the journey to complete our family.  It would be great to have a playmate for my beautiful baby girl.


----------



## patbaz

Tessykins- congrats on being PUPo.  I hope that you get the BFP you are dreaming of.  i am keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

My god you have been a busy lot posting..

Loopy you finally confessed! Good luck for today..

Ladyhex welcome back

Patb so sorry to hear your friends news so devastating.

Hello MissE, Katie,Babyd 

tessy congrats on being pupo hun,

Sparkle, how are you doin..

babyd you are a naughty girl stay away from google... Apparantly origin use some of gcrm's procedures, i think my bloods had to be done on a certain day ao that they got on the flight!! lol

irisd hows things?

Justone how did you get on.

All quiet with me we are heading over to see my sis and nieces tomorro for the weekend im so excited and cant wait.. Home mon evening.. So i will prob not be on till mon..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Tessy congrats on beiong Pupo - take it easy over the next 2 weeks but try not to focus only on this (yes i know thats imposible lol) 

Loopy - congrats on getting to Pupo also - hope it all works out for you 

Sparkle only 1 more sleep - praying 2mor vbrings a massive BFP ! 

hi to all you other ladies - in work and up to eyes so cant post all personals btu thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls. Sparkle, all the very best for tomorrow. Don't be up too early testing!  Hope you get a bfp. Jillyhen, I hjave finally outed lol. Tessy - our otd won't be far apart - exciting but nervous. Well we have two good grade (not best) 8 cell embies on board. The other one was 6 cell but not fit to be frozen. I'm delighted to be Pupo. Now all we need it PMA and some luck!  Just read your signature last chancer - delighted for you.


----------



## Tessykins

Loopybud - congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Yes, looks like we'll be testing close together!!    I'm already obsessed with it all and I feel like I've cabin fever as I haven't left the house all day  

I really am milking the 2ww though and have spent all afternoon wrapped up in a blanket on the sofa, eating malteasers and perving over Nicolas Cage in City of Angels   

Sparkle - how are you hunny?  Sending you lots and lots of         for a BFP in the morning!  Come on girl, get those BFPs rolling and we'll aim for a hat trick!

Last C, Misse, Patz, IrishD, Fi, Ladyhex, Jilly and all you other girls, hope you're all doing well and aren't getting blown away too much in the awful wind!


----------



## Ladyhex

Loopybud, that's fab news mrs!! Go you    
Tessykins...milk away my dear     


Sparkle good luck for tomorrow mrs   


A very big hello to all the other lovely ladies out there


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparkle huni, have everything crossed for you for tomorrow huni. Hoping and    for a BFP tomorrow. Come on girlie!!!       

Loopybud welcome back huni. Congrats on being . Hoping your wee embies snuggle in tight      . I'll add your name to the list.

Tessy hope you and your embies are doing ok. You keep milking the 2ww huni, might as well do it while you can. 

Lastc hi lovely, hope you and baba are doing ok. 

Jilly enjoy the weekend. I'm sure you cant wait to see your wee nieces. 

Pat how are you huni? 

Ladyhex hi huni. 

Babyd how are you feeling today huni? 

Irishd how are you doing? 

Justone how did you get on at your appointment? Hope it went well. 

A big hi to anyone i've missed. It is getting so busy on here. 

No news on me yet, still waiting for origin to phone. Dont think this is gonna happen anytime soon. 

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11
















Tessy FET 23/11/11 06/12/11
















Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11  

Angiebaby FET  

Irishd ICSI  

Justone ICSI
















MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF
















Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET
















Lia.g FET
















Usol FET
















Hope i havent missed anyone.


----------



## justone

Hi to all my lovely CC friends. Am using mobile to post this soon apologies in advance for all my typos.  Best of luck Sparkle for tomorrow.     Congratulations to Tessy and Loopybud


----------



## justone

on being PUPO.     To everyone else lots of        AFM catch up with my diary. Night night


----------



## Sparkleheart

Girls so sorry have not been on have just been so scared the last few days as got closer to test date. Anyway I got two lines this morning but the other line isn't as dark as the control line. Is that ok does anyone know that's used the rfc test before? Not sure if I can let myself believe it


----------



## Sparty

Congrats sparkle, so delighted for u.. My test from rfc was the same In fact I put in it the bin & told dh it was a bfn.. Get ur self a wee digital clear blue & I'm sure u will see a pregnant come up.. Dh & I went to the 24hour tesco as I didn't trust the rfc test.. Oh totally happy for u


----------



## Ladyhex

Sparkle the RFC told me dark or light a line is a line so congrats


----------



## lastchancer

Sparkle congratulations on being PREGNANT! a line of any shade is a positive as this is only reacting to the hcg levels - darker does nto mean anything - i did 7 tests altogether (ocd'd a little on these i think lol) and every one was a diff shade. 

So so so happy fro your and your DH xxxxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

We went to tescos to get some tests cos just couldn't settle. The first response came up straight away and the digital says pregnant 1-2 I am literally in so much shock right now! 5 years, 2 failed fresh cycles and one failed FET and it's finally happening. Thank u so much girls for thinking of me over the last few days and for your congrats. I just pray so much this wee baby or babies stay with me x


----------



## MissE

OMG Sparkle!!!! Congrats huni, i am over the moon for you.      everything goes well over the next 9 months. Hopefully you will be the start of this threads lucky period.

I'll update the list later.

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Congratulations Sparkle! Delighted for you and DH on your  !


----------



## Angie Baby

Big congrats sparkle great news you deserve it xo

I didnt get good news today about my embryos out of 6 only 2 survived and those 2 have not divided over night im devasted. I have 5 remaining so they r going to thraw what is left and I hope and pray at leastthere is a good 1. I cant believe none of them r good usually my embroys are not too bad. Dont know how many set backs I can take.


----------



## Fi84

Congradulations Sparkle and your DH 
The RFC test was no good for me but i done at least 20 (not wise i know   ) 1st response and they were great and my wee man is 4 weeks old this sunday - 

Good luck chick and take it easy

Fi xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Congrats sparkle 

i'm so thrilled for you and dh, take it easy, relax and enjoy you deserve too x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Angie baby ~ sorry to hear things arent going to plan with your wee embies, hoping that they thaw better today X

Tessy ~ congrats on being pupo huni, hope the next few weeks fly by for you x

a big  to all


----------



## Jillyhen

Omg Sparkle, absolutely delighted for you and dh ..

At last some good news, hopefully this will start the bfp's

Jillyhen


----------



## Tessykins

Yeah Sparkle       I knew you could do it!!!!!

Many, many congratulations to you and DH!!  I'm sure you can't believe it, but it's real hun and you soooo deserve it XXXXXXXX


----------



## Tessykins

Angie     I'm sorry to hear your news pet, but it's not over yet.

What time did they take your embies out at?  Ours were taken out on Monday evening and by Tuesday, two of them were still single cell.  On Wed morn our single cells had gone to 2 cells and the 2 cell one had gone to four cell.  By the time we went for ET at 1.30pm on Wed, the 2 cells ahd gone to 4cells and the 4 cell was a 6 cell!  I have read somewhere that frozen embies are a little slower which isn't surprising considering what they've been through!

Please don't lose heart pet - I'm sure they'll be fine and will divide well.  Sending you lots of     .


----------



## Mamabud

Sparkle - a big congratulations on your BFP.  Enjoy every minute    

Angie - I'm sure you are disappointed but at least it is not the end of the road and you have still 5 in the freezer. I really hope they thaw well for you.


----------



## patbaz

Sparkleheart WOO HOO     A huge congratulations to you and DH on your 
I am so delighted for you both

Pat
xx


----------



## patbaz

Angie huni try noty to worry - i know that is easier said than done but you must stay positive.  I have my fingers crossed for you.  Sparkle has just started our run of good luck on this thread


----------



## justone

Angie, sending you on lots of


----------



## babydreams282

Just a quick one from me and just to say Congratulations Sparkleheart to you and your DH, lets hope this is the begining of the positive thread!!  

Angie - dont give up hope, im praying your embies will grow!


----------



## MissE

Just updating the list girls.

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11 BFP 

Tessy FET 23/11/11 06/12/11  

Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11
















Angiebaby FET
















Irishd ICSI
















Justone ICSI  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF  

Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET  

Lia.g FET  

Usol FET  

Hopefully we will see a lot more BFPs on here.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Angie sorry you didnt get good news today about your embies.       your last 5 grow big and strong for you sweetie.                

Emma xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Loopybud ~ congrats on being pupo, i missed your earlier post, sorry x


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Sparkleheart!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi ladies thank you all for your kind relpies

Transfer is going ahead today I have a grade 2 4 cell and a grade 3 2 cell these r not great and im a bit disappointed that its only a day 2 transfer but im thankful that I have something to transfer its not over yet trying to remain positive. Maybe the embryos r better off being.in their.natual environment rather than the lad. Going for transfer at 10.30


----------



## lastchancer

Angie try not to focus on the cells - in a natural pregnancy we dont know what happens inside us but with all this beforhand knowledge we run the risk of giving up before we've even started. i'm praying that you get a bfp this time xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Angie, that's great news about the transfer - Congratulations!!  2-4 cells on day two is absolutely spot-on and there have been many BFPs with 2 day transfers so please don't worry   Hope the next two weeks fly by for you XXX

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Mamabud

Angie - I had a day two transfer, and the emnbryo was a grade b, 4 cell minus. I only had one egg to transfer and now have a gorgeous daughter. PMA - it can happen - I'm the proof. All the very best for transfer xx


----------



## MissE

Angie hang in there sweetie. Try not to focus on cells too much huni, 2-4 cells is perfect for day 2 and lots of ladies get bfp with day 2 embies. Have everything crossed for you.         

Sparkle how are you feeling sweetie, are you still floating?  

Tessy and loopybud hope you 2 ladies are doing ok. Fingers crossed the 2ww flys by for you and you get a lovely bfp.        

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11 BFP









Tessy FET 23/11/11 06/12/11
















Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11
















Angiebaby FET 26/11/11 09/12/11
















Irishd ICSI
















Justone ICSI
















MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF
















Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET
















Lia.g FET 
















Usol FET
















Thats us updated. Good luck to all.


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone must get caught up properly now!

angie congrats on being PUPO!! my first cycle i had a 5 day transfer with a top grade blastocyst, my 2nd cycle a 3 day transfer with two top grade embies and they both didnt work. this time i had a 2 day transfer with two embies which were not the top grade, cant remember the actual gradings but i remember that. so try not to worry, there are lots of people who get pregnant from day2 transfers of not top grade embies. fingers crossed for you 

tessy i feel terrible that im only saying congrats now on being PUPO!! so sorry about that. how is it all going? im so glad you are feeling positive!   

loopybud congrats also to you on being PUPO! i wish i could do glittery things! i hope its not going by too slowly for you. 

babyd glad you got some answers from your MRI. Im sure it is a scary prospect having surgery but just think of the tip-top baby-making condition you will be in after! 

thank you so much to everyone for their congrats and for helping to put my mind at ease re the test. this is all so surreal! i truly hope this is the start of everyone getting BFPs on this thread. i found the 2ww quite torturous this time round! well the first week was actually ok as was so busy but by the time i got to tuesday past i was a wreck! that was 11dp2dt and 13 days after EC is always the day in the past when i have started to bleed. i was so scared! so every day after that i was hopeful but also couldnt let myself get carried away as ive never been on long protocol before so thought that could have been reason why wasnt bleeding yet and also never been on crinone before so it could have been that. i was in tears nearly every night just thinking it hadnt worked, think i was just protecting myself or something. me and DH had decided this would be our last go as i really could not have done this again so i kept trying to tell myself that we are so lucky to have each other and we would be fine on our own. when i did the test on friday morning i put the drops on it and only the control line came up straight away so i told DH it wasnt going to be positive. then i went back in and thought i could see a faint line so just came out crying. think DH didnt really know what to think! then it got darker but for some reason it wasnt enough for me to believe it! when we did the other tests i just started bawling my eyes out as was so overwhelmed. i have to admit now i am just so scared that something will go wrong. i know worrying wont stop anything happening but i cant seem to help it. im sure it is perfectly natural but will really have to concentrate on being positive.

girls sorry i know this is long already but i just wanted to mention something i did differently this time. i know it may have made no difference but i also feel it might so wanted to share. i didnt want to make any recommendations before as obviously didnt know if i would get a BFP or not so didnt feel i could sincerely recommend it before that. anyway before this cycle i was thinking about doing acupuncture again and went on this website and saw this thing called Bodytalk. its a holistic therapy thats supposed to allow the body's energy systems to be re-synchronized so they can operate as nature intended. you can read more about it here:
http://www.bodytalksystem.com/

anyway i thought id give it a go and went to this woman called Lesley McIntyre in Ballymena who is the most advanced person in Bodytalk over here. its a bit strange as you basically just lie on a wee bed and she asks your body questions into herself and gets the answers from a wee reflex in your arm. i know it sounds mad! anyway id told her i was worried i had endo as have v sore periods. she said she didnt think it was that but she did think i had micro parasites in my uterus which may be effecting implantation. apparently they are very easy to get and they make their homes in your lining and dont make it a nice place for a wee embryo. so she said a few other things too and then basically 'tapped' it in to my head and my heart to rebalance everything and to help my body get rid of the parasites. she said i would likely have sore period like pains and discharge for the next couple of days. and i flippin did!!! i couldnt believe it, it was so weird. so me and DH then went back together to both have an appt before our tx and i just really felt like it helped us both. i definitely felt we had a better chance this time because of it. she also said that she had treated a couple who were on the road to IVF due to low sperm count and within a year they were pg naturally! that was back when she didnt even have as much experience so she thinks it could be quicker now. i hope no one minds me putting this on here, i dont have shares in her business honest! i just feel i should tell you all about it in case it could help anyone else. if anyone wants more info re Lesley etc just let me know. 
x

/links


----------



## Boo333

Just a wee quicky to say congratulations Sparkle. Its brilliant news so happy for you!!

Boo


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been a stranger have just been taking some time to get back to normality whatever that is... 

I was having a quick scan over the past few weeks news and what did I see... SPARKLES.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Amazing news! 

Hope u are all well xxx


----------



## justone

Hi all my CC pals!
Hope you're all keeping well and being good to yourselves. The way I see it, if we don't look after no. 1, who else will? Isn't the weather rubbish?  Was sorry to see Janet leave XFactor last night.  Hope she manages to pursue her singing ambitions/career! 
Off to see GP this afternoon to discuss next tx cycle. Have lots to ask her. Hope you all have a lovely week.  
More later, if I can get phone to work!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.. We are just home from my sisters and silly Jilly was in tears goin into the airport after leaving them, the security guy muctve thot i was a right looney..

Sparkle how are you hun.

Babyd, misse,katie,patb, boo.cat and everyone else hope you are all good..

Justone did you get the bloods done? 

Im not a fan of im x factor i prefer im a celebrity... 

We are for origin wed afternoon to see the consultant and get my amh plus hubby's sa results so we are kinda bricking it..

I know we have been thru this before but what can you recommend we both take to help things along?

Im gonna head to bed as im totally shattered will be back on tomorrow nite 

Nite all 
Jillyhen x


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi ladies hope u all r well

Im frecking out a bit im only 2dp2dt and low and behold im.coming down with the cold sore throat runny nose and sneezing, just great I really have no luck at all. Im sure having a cold is not going to do my embryos any good. Though still staying positive and sending positive vibes to them. Had a few twinges around ovary area. 

Tessy and loppybub how r yous getting on.through the 2ww.


----------



## Journey09

Jillyhen - Good Luck with your appt at Origin, i went ahead and booked appointment with consultant for 14 December so look forward til hearing how you get on and what you think of them given posts ive read on here!! 

To all the other ladies Good Luck with your journey 

J x


----------



## Tessykins

Angie, I'm doing what I always do during the 2ww - going out of my mind!!    I'm fanatical about symptom checking, one minute I'm full of PMA and the next I'm convinced that it hasn't worked!  Please God let this next week go quickly and may there be a joyous outcome XXX

How are you Angie?  Are you also going mad or are you one of those very calm and composed people?  

Girls, this is an incredibly selfish post and I'm sorry but I am going crackers!  I've posted on a few other threads without any major success but I was wondering if any of you could offer advice?

Basically I am crampy and have had sore boobs for the last few days.  Now, I know that this could be coming from the progynova tablets and crinone gel, but I had the exact same symptoms during my two negative cycles and now, being the absolute pessimist that I am, I'm thinking that this cycle is going to have the same outcome     Any words of wisdom girls?


----------



## patbaz

Hi Tessykins

I too had those symptoms and was told that it was the crinone gels doing that.  I had my BFP at the end of the 2ww though so its all good huni.  It's too early yet to feel any symptoms at all.  My (.)(.) were sore right up until 2 days before i had m/c, so sore (.)(.) is a good sign.
Keep the PMA


----------



## patbaz

Angie
the cold and cold sore could be a good sign huni as the say that being pg causes your immune system to be low.  I had mouth ulcers during my last tx and i still got a BFP.  So keep up the PMA             

Pat
xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Thanks Boo and Cat!!

Jilly im sure you were so sad to leave your sis and wee nieces.  will you get to see them over xmas?  good luck for your appt tomorrow   
MissE, any word yet on an appt?!  im sure your head is done in waiting!

angie i dont think getting a cold is a bad thing as pat said!  fingers crossed it is a sign your wee embies are burrowing in nice and deep!   

tessy how many days past ET are you.  i got a few cramps after ET and then more noticeable ones about 5 days after and these continued for another 4 days or so.  so cramps are def not a bad sign.  i have had cramps on all my BFN cycles so it definitely doesnt mean that the same symptoms equal the same outcome.  i definitely had sore boobs this cycle, pretty much from ET.  i really cant remember them being that sore for that long before and they are still sore now although more on and off and not as bad.  it is soooooo hard not to drive yourself to distraction with symptom spotting.  the only thing i can suggest is to try and keep really busy to at least get a few hours of respite from worrying every day.  do you have a wee IVF relaxation CD or anything.  i found listening to one of those at night really helped to relax me and help me sleep.

hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing good
x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

Pat and Sparkle, thanks so much for your reassurance - I know it's all part and parcel of the 2ww and I always go loopy round this time.  Last night I was convinced it hadn't worked and was looking up Origin and SIMS about their prices for a fresh cycle, then today I was on the Next website looking at twin prams!!!     How nuts am I     

Sparkle, I'm 6dp3dt but cramps have defo started to die down, though that's not to say they couldn't return again.  Boobs are still sore though.

Ok girls, that's it - I'm gonna shut up about symptoms - my lips are now sealed    

Sparkle, how are you anyway hun - can you still quite believe it!!  Have you had any word yet about your first scan - it'll be lovely to get it done before Christmas - what a great pressie!   

Pat - how are you?

Loopybud - how are you holding up with your 2ww?

Hello Misse, Jilly, LastC, Boo, Cat, Angie, Journey, Justone and anyone I've missed.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Tessykins and Angie - so far so good in my 2ww. Feeling quite normal as yet, but with my first tx it was day 10 that I startedto get symptoms.  I have been convinced that I'm nauseous in the morning since Friday, but with et on Thursday I know it's definately in my head!  I haven't had any cramps and my boobs are fine.  I decided to go back to work this time so I don't have the same time to analyse everything!  

Jillyhen  - I'm sure it was difficult leaving the twins.  all the best for your appt.

Big hello to everyone else.  Louise


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Tessy hang in there..

Sparkle,we are goin over again on the 29th dec as the girls are being christened on new years day..Cant wait, this timenext month we will there again.. Poor Em havin us all over!!

Im really nervous now about tomorrow, im such  pudgy pigeon at the min and i will probably be all flustered as im coming straight from work and then heading back in afterwards..

Hello to everyone else, i read the posts and then forget what all has been said..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Jilly, just wanted to wish you good luck for your appointment today.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies 

Just a quick log on hope you are all well

Thanks Irish d.

Im totally bricking it lol

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Jilly - just a quick on from me good luck for today.

Hope all you other 2ww ladies are holding out ok, wishing you all the best.

Big hello to everyone lese!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Im back on the ivf train again..

We had our consultation with Dr Heasley and we where both very impressed, he has definitely a better amnner that our last consiltant... I got my screening bloods done and he has given us what doseage of gonal f etc.. Origin have also introduced another inj to be taken with the sprays incase the lh isnt right.. My amh levels where normal and hubby's sa was good..

Such a relief to have that over us..

Im back up again on the 12th January for the planning appt with the nurse,collect drugs and part with a load of money!!
We have agreed to have 2 embies out back in and have 5 day transfer thats if all goes well.

Thanks for your good luck messages.. Ive mixed emotions scared,excited and nervous..

Hope you 2 ww'ers are hanging in there.

Im just back into work and ive loads to do.. Should be back on later.

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy, loopy and angie hope you ladies are all doing ok.      

Jilly glad your appointment went well. I'm sure you are full of mixed emotions, it is exciting but a bit scary starting again. Really hoping this is your time babes and 2012 is a great year.       

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. 



Still no word from origin for me, getting really fed up. I just cant cope with all this waiting. Hope they hurry up and get in touch. I am sick phoning to be told Prof is back but hasnt given dates yet.   Sorry for being a grump.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Aww Misse, I would be a grump too if I was in your position.  In fact I would be     as you have waited for ages!  Could you not phone them and ask them to put you with another consultant?  Or why not phone them and tell them that if you don't hear within the next week you'll go elsewhere (just pretend  )?  Afterall, they are a business and I'm sure they can't afford to lose money.  It really is a joke how long you've had to wait -      you hear something soon XXX

Jilly, I'm sure you're delighted to get things moving again - that's great news about your's and DH's test results.  It'll not be long till 12th Jan and then you can get going again!!

Hello to everyone else - was anyone out on strike today?


----------



## MissE

Thanks tessy, you know i might just phone them and say i want an appointment or i'll go elsewhere. This is just getting beyond a joke now!!!!! 
I was out on strike today, we were told by management that we werent allowed to book in any patients, it was only emergency cases that would be seen today. Our department isnt classed as an emergency service. Dont really think the strikes are going to do any good, it was the same when they planned to close A&E at the BCH site. They all went out on protest for that but it didnt do any good cos it closed anyway. Were you out today?

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Misse, I would definitely phone them and see what they say.  I am out on sick leave at the moment, but I do work in the public sector so I would've been off today.  I know what you mean about it perhaps not making a difference but I suppose we can't take all of these cuts lying down.

On the note of being off on the sick, I was signed off for three weeks (2ww and a week to get our heads around the verdict  )  At the moment I don't know if it was such a good idea or not as I've been going 2ww loopy!  But I have a very stressful job and I know that work would prob have been too much as well as getting my head around tx.

For those of you who have had success with tx, maybe you could help me with this - I have never in over 5 years of TTC had a positive hpt - at the moment my pma is fluctuating, but I really can't get my head around ever seeing a positive test - it just seems like it's never going to happen and I can't even imagine it ever happening.  I know this isn't a good perspective to have during a 2ww but I just feel this way.  Did any of you ever feel the same.
Sorry for going on girls.XXX


----------



## MissE

Oh tessy huni, the 2ww is a nightmare of a time. I think it is natural to feel the way you do but i think a lot of it is you protecting yourself. You have been through years of negatives and i think you are just afraid to hope. It is definitely a good idea to be off if your job is stressful, you dont need any extra unnecessary stress at this time.  
Have you anything you could be doing to prepare for xmas that might help take your mind off things? I am praying that you do see that positive hpt and hopefully it will be with this tx huni. Have you got any ivf relaxation cds, they are quite good at helping you focus on your wee embies. Sending you loads of                                                                                  to help you through.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Thank you pet XXXXXX


----------



## Sparkleheart

tessy 
honestly i felt exactly the same.  and it was 5 years for us too and i also had never seen even a hint of a positive test.  it was just so so hard to imagine it happening after so long.  even as i got closer to otd i didnt really expect it would happen.  i kept coming up with excuses as to what else could be stopping me from bleeding yet.  it is definitely a protection thing. i think we feel that if we really let ourselves hope, then if it doesnt work, the fall we take will be so much worse.  it is only natural to be this way after all you have been through.  im sure you will be like me and get your two lines on your RFC test and not even really get excited as you wont really believe it!  it was only after a first response and a CB digi that i actually let myself believe those were my tests and i am pregnant!  i think it all comes with the territory of trying so long and going through IVF etc as even now i feel like im living off my last nerve that something will go wrong.  this is just such a precious gift and i couldnt bear to lose it.  but i know worrying will not change anything so am trying to be as positive as poss.  honestly you are not alone in your thoughts so try not to worry about having that perspective.  just because you think something does not mean that is what will happen.  your mind can really trick you into thinking that your thoughts are your reality so anytime they come into your head just try and think of something entirely different.  try not to entertain those thoughts, distract yourself by doing something.  do you have any relaxation CD's?  i have a really good one which i got for this tx and i know it is a good bit through your 2ww but i could try and copy it for you or lend it to you if you like?  i tried to see if i could email it after i ripped the tracks off it but seriously i am not technically able so cant do it!  If you would like it let me know and i could post it or meet you and give you it.  alternatively im sure there are some mp3 ivf relaxation things on itunes or on the net somewhere.  you could download one of those and listen to it when you are feeling worried or negative.  i know the 2ww is such a head-melter, it really is like torture.  but you will get through it and every day that passes is a day closer to your BFP.  maybe get out to the cinema and get some funny dvds out, do a bit of xmas shopping, meet people for coffee etc, just anything to give you a bit of respite from your thoughts. 

oh dear i have rambled on a lot there!  must go to bed as am pooped!
x


----------



## Tessykins

Sparkle, thank you so, so much for your post.  You are so kind     You have reassured me and given me some pma back, as have you Misse XXXXXXXXXX  I know it's only natural to be feeling the way I am - thank you both again, so so much for your invaluable support XXXXXX

I do have the Zita West cd but I haven't listened to it - I'll hoke it out and give it a shot!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi tessy hang in there its so hard and understandable to be feeling and thinking the way u do.im.the same we have been trying for 6 years and I have not got my head around thinking if it doesnt work we have used all.our embryos so last chance for us. Its so expensive not sure if we can afford to try again. Try keep positive and as the other girls have said keep.yourself busy you arr half way there not long now. Im only 5dpt trying to.remain positive, I have had cramps last few days not sure if thats a good sign or not I dont h adv e periods so dont think.its af cramps, could be the pressiers. Itd torture


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are you all.

Tessy hang on there hun... Wont be long till your otd.

Sparkle how are you? 

MissE i would ring and see what the craic is, i think its a but unfair to keep you hanging on. We both thought Dr Heasley was good, very nice.

I have just seen on ******** that Jen has had her baby, her daughter arrived this afternoon 6 lb 11 i think and they are calling her Holly.

There must a few girls in the 2 ww, hang in there ladies..

Afm, work is total mental so ive told my senior that we are goin thru ivf again and im hoping to see occ health before i start as work has said that they wont give me any special leave.. AT least this time round i will know how i should feel and deal with it..

Only 30 days left of 2011.. Cant wait to see this year out..

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy hang in there huni, wont be long now. You are doing so well.            

Angie stay strong sweetie, have everything crossed for you.        

Jilly hope you get to see occ health and they can help make things less stressful at work whilst you are going through tx.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Phoned origin again today, they said they were confirming Profs diary and she said she would phone me this afternoon with an appointment. Still havent heard anything so they would need to phone me tomorrow morning or i'll be on the phone giving off.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey MissE

Would you not try another consultant?When i had asked who we would be seeing it was either Dr Heasley or Dr Diakous.

Hopefuly it will bee the same nurse who i had seen before, she said herself that i was very vunerable so we shall se what the outcome will be.

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi everyone
Have been really busy these last few days so thought I'd post to catch up with you all. Sorry it's been so long! 
*Hi Jillyhen*, delighted to hear that all went well for you at Origin. You'll never find the time flying in between now and 12 Jan. Hope you don't mind me asking if you've paid for your new tx. cycle upfront? We were told we would have to pay for our tx at our next appt on 19 Dec? 3D scan sounds great but scary too! hope your work situation has improved for you. Stress is the enemy of everyone!    
*Hi MissE*, when I asked about the prof. at our appt in Origin, I was told he wouldn't be seeing anyone and that he only pops in now and again. Hope you get to see him...     
*Angie and Tessy*, sending you both lots of       . Hope you're both taking things as easily as possible, being good to yourselves and chilling out as much as you can... 
*Hi Sparkle*, hope all is well with you. Sending you on every good wish. Hope you're enjoying your journey into motherhood...      
*Hi babydreams*, hope your appt goes well for you next week. Sending you lots of   and  
*Hi loopybud.* Happy birthday to your wee Zara for next week.   She shares her birthday with my daddy.   
*Hi Irishd*, where are you doing your tx now in Dec? sending you on lots of   and  .
Hi to all my other CC friends. Sending you all on lots of    and . 
AFM, my DS gave birth to her 3rd child this week.   So now I have 9 DN and 8 DN!  Feeling a mixture of emotions at the mo.    Is it worth my while trying to get a copy of the Zita West CD?  Unfortunately I don't have a credit card so can't order it online. Is there anywhere else I could buy it?
Must get back to work now.


----------



## MissE

HI ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly i am quite keen to see the prof, he is back at work so it should be just a matter of them phoning me. They said yesterday they were confirming his dates so that should mean they can give me an appointment.  

Justone i'm not sure what way prof works in origin. I asked him at my review in rfc if he would bring us across to origin under his care and he agreed. I think that might be the only way you can get to see him at origin. I think the zita west cd is great for helping you relax so definitely a good idea to get it if you can. I can ask my hubby to copy it for you and i could post it to you if you would like.
Sorry you are dealing with another birth announcement  , it can be so hard. Hang in there huni, hopefully it will be you very soon.      


Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
I had bought a zita west book but could do with the cd especially at work..
Justone we have just paid for the bloods, hubbys's sa and the consultation fee.. When i asked her about paying she told me we would get a letter telling us how much we owe.
How did you get on?
My af reared her ugly head this week 4 days early and not a twinge i thot there was summit wrong lol
Hello everyone else, im just having a quick log on as im heading out to a carol service..
Jillyhen


----------



## theep

Jilly and Justone, I got the Zita West CD a few days ago and it's great.  I'd be happy to copy it and post it to you.


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi ladies hope yous r doing ok. My ofd is 10/12 thinking of testing 8/12 good idea or not. Dymptons so far cramps/twinges, very tired, tender nipples, dizzy spells and breathless, any of these good signs? Feel very calm strange feeling like its all going to be ok. Thinking of u all


----------



## Jillyhen

Angie

Hang in there hun, try not and test till your otd.

I tested early after having cramps and starting to bleed we got 3 positive resultsand then a negative..My head was totaly cuckoo.. Totally regret it now..

theep, im getting one from misse, thanks anyway hun.

hope everyone has a lovely weekend, im having a wee glass of vino watching Peter Kay... priceless 

Jillyhen


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Just one - Zara's birthday is on 8th February!  Thanks for your kindness anyway.  Angie and Tessykins, how are you holding out?  I'm not allowed to test early or dh would go mad!  In the morning I think I feel sick, then after lunch all as normal.  Don't know what to think.  My OTD is Thursday 8th. Exciting times ahead Jillyhen!


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Loopybud, I'm very much up and down - one minute I'm convinced it's worked and the next I'm convinced it hasn't!  My boobs are aching and I'm getting some v sore cramps on and off but af won't arrive till I stop the meds anyway so I really don't know what's happening.  As my dh said, there's no point trying to second guess every ache and pain - easier said than done  

My otd is Wed 7th - I'm determined to hold out till then - have always tested before otd before so I'm gonna try to wait, but I'm a little impatient   Sending you plenty of     hun. X

Glad to hear you're feeling positive Angie    

Misse, did Origin ring you back?  I realy hope so hun XX

Hello everyone else X Any Christmas trees up yet girls?  I'm thinking of doing mine tomorrow.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy, loopy and angie hang in there girlies. Praying for bfps for all 3 of you.          Please stay away from the pee sticks though cos you'll drive yourselves crazy.

Jilly how was the carol service? It is so exciting, starting to feel really christmassy now.  

Origin didnt phone back on thursday so i phoned them again yesterday to be told that they hope to confirm all the dates on monday, that there are other people waiting too(cheeky cow!!!!) and to try back on monday.
Tessy my tree is going up tomorrow, so excited. Was out today buying new lights.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning girls

How are you all? Hopr you are having a lovely weekend..

Not long now for now for our ladies who are testing this week    

Was out last nite had a brilliant wee nite, only to get up this morning to find some we ***** have kicked our cars and wrecked the flippin wing mirrors,gareths isnt 2 bad mine is wrecked so Jilly isnt a happy girlie this morning..   with madness!!

Jillyhen


----------



## Angie Baby

Having a melt down. My stomach is so bloated I look 3 months pregnant. Is this a side effect of the pressier? Im worried incase its fluid as with 1 on my scans before transfer the nurse that scanned me said there was a small amount of free fluid in my womb but very little to be concerned about. Im worried now incase my bloating is down to this and my embryos havent survived. I have been peeing more too. Surely they wouldnt off done the transfer if they thought this fluid was a problem would they? scans should be done by consultants and not nurses. Cant sleep for worrying now. I have been so positive up to now.


----------



## Mamabud

Angie, I would ring and ask just in case of OHSS.  All my scans have been done by a consultant?  Where did you have tx?  They say if you have put 10lb on over 2 weeks to contact them. Hope all is ok. 
Bad crack about your car Jillian. Vandals!


----------



## justone

Hi CC friends!
Quick post as it's lunchtime! 
*Loopybud*, silly me getting date wrong! Sorry! Eyesight playing tricks on me! Sending *you and Angie and Tessy* lots of         for this week! Hope you've not gone out of your mind at this stage, the  is enough to send us all round the bend and back again! *Angie* I don't want to scare you but I really do agree with *Loopybud* and ring just incase it is OHSS! I think that's what happened me in my 2nd cycle...     
*Jillyhen* sorry sbout the cars! Wee brats!  Sending you  that you'll catch up with them... 
*Tessy* no tree up yet! Always wait until after 8 dec (my late dad's birthday).  
*MissE* Any joy yet re prof? Hope you get sorted soon! I can feel your frustration!  
*Theep* thanks for offer but am sorted too thanks to *MissE.* How are you anyway?  
*Sparkleheart* Hope all well with you!  
*Anyone I've missed* hope you're all well.  
*AFM* Am at loggerheads with DH since yesterday afternoon. Will prob sort things out after work tonight!  
Must run. Take care! Mind the roads!


----------



## Angie Baby

hi ladies would it be ohss even with a FET??
I phoned origin have to go down tomorrow to collect more meds so they are going to check me over then. I have a very small amount of brownish discharge only when i wipe, cant stop peeing hoping things are ok, going round the bend. are you feeling loopy when do u test?


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Angie Baby - good luck with your appt tomorrow, hopefully things are ok.  Hang in there!   for that BFP.

Justone - hows things with you?  The roads were mental this morning, very dangerous!

Loopybud - hows the 2ww for you?

Jilly - wee buggers the same thing happen to me a few weeks ago, they kicked mine off and pulled the wiring out, i could've killed them.... 

MissE - hopefully you'll get some good news from origin today about your appointment.

Tessy - Just two more sleeps for you, how you feeling?   

AFM - appointment with the Prof tomorrow morning to discuss surgery, feeling so sickly and nervous, dreading to here what he has to say but i know it was to be done.  Just wondering how long i'll have to wait until i actually have it done but i suppose i'll know more tomorrow.  Wish me luck girles!


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, hope you're all doing well


Angie, hope you're feeling a bit better.  The 2ww is a nightmare but at least they'll be checking you tomorrow and will hopefully put your mind at ease X

Loopy, how are you holding up?  Hope you're ok XX
Jilly, that's a nightmare about your cars, I would be seriously      - wee friggers!

Babydreams, all the very very best for tomorrow - it's only to be expected that you're nervous and I'm sure it's unlikely that anything will happen till after Christmas.  At least tomorrow you'll have a better idea of everything.  Hope it all goes well for you XXXXXX

Misse, have you heard anything yet?  I feel like phoning Origin on your behalf and giving them a piece of my mind now that I'm in the mood with all these hormone drugs in me    

Justone, I'm sure you and DH will make it up this evening   Hope you're well XX

Hello to everyone else XX I'm grand, just waiting on the verdict     I know that if I tested now I'd probably know, but I'm going to hold out till otd.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Ive finally calmed down. 

Angie, good luck for your appt..   that all is ok.

Babyd where have you been hiding hun.. Good luck for your appt tomorrow 2

Tessy & Loopy not long now..

Any word MissE?

Justone hope you and hub make up..

Winter is well and truly here so cold and frosty this morning..

Jilyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and survivibng this freezing cold day.  

Angie hope they give you a good check over tomorrow. It shouldnt be ohss with a FET cos your ovaries werent stimulated but better to be safe than sorry sweetie.  

Tessy how are you sweetie? You are doing so well holding out. Good luck for OTD. Have my fingers and toes crossed for you.                 Go you on ahead missus and give origin a piece of your mind, it might make them move their butts.   

Loopy hang in there, hope you are doing ok huni.            

Jilly hope it doesnt cost too much to get your car fixed huni. They are wee gits!!!!!!! How are you doing huni?  

Babyd good luck for tomorrow huni, the prof will hopefully put your mind at ease about the surgery. PS. While you are there tell him to get a move on and give origin dates.  

Justone hope you and dh make up later.  

Emma xx


----------



## theep

Hi everyone 

Haven't posted much lately but I read this thread every day.  I currently am currently on Suprefact and Progynova with FET planned for next Thursday (15th), I'm getting very nervous!

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11 BFP









Tessy FET 23/11/11 06/12/11
















Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11  

Angiebaby FET 26/11/11 09/12/11  

Theep FET 15/12/11 28/12/11  

Irishd ICSI  

Justone ICSI
















MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF

















Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET
















Lia.g FET
















Usol FET


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies. 

hope everyone is well - have been lurking and just wanted to wish Tessy good luck for 2mor's test - really hoping for another BFP 

catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Everyone
just a quick one from me to wish Tessy good luck for her otd tomorrow                           - that came round really quick.

to the other 2ww ladies I hope that you are hanging on in there.   

to MissE, Irishd and all the lovely ladies on here I hope that you are all well   

AFM i got my letter from the rfc confirming that we are on the waiting list again for fet, so in 2-3 months we will be on the rollercoaster again.  Meanwhile still trying to loose the weight.  Its going very slowly but 26.5lb off so far.  On my xmas list this year  -  a magic wand to make us all slim and pregnant 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Patz, that would be an excellent Christmas pressie!!

Just to let you and Last C know, I'm not testing till Wed when it'll be 14 dp ET.  Am dreading it!

That's great news about your FET - just one thing, we'd our review in August for last failed fet and were told that we'd be able to go again in 2-3months.  I phoned at start of Sept to ask if they coulf give us a more specific time and the lady on the phone told me that they had a space for Sept's af if I wanted it so I jumped at the chance!  Of course af didn't arrive till 30th Sept and I didn't start sniffing till 20th Oct, but at least we got to go a wee bit earlier - might be worth a try Pat?  Your weight loss is fab by the way - good on you!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi was just wondering if anyone knew if I'm supposed to get a confirmation letter of being placed on private waiting list for ivf in rvh? I was put-on waiting list in October and haven't received a letter of confirmation or anything. Is this the norm?


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Sorry for lack of personals.  Started to bleed to-night at work.  Came home and done a clear blue digital, and it very clearly stated 'not pregnant'.  Suspose we'd have been too lucky to get 2 BFP's.  We were so blessed that it worked first time around.  Don't know what our plan of attack is now.  It'd have to be a fresh cycle, and at £4000 we'd be scrimping and saving again.  We definately don't want to get into debt.  really disappointed.  Good luck to everyone else testing this week.


----------



## Angie Baby

hi loopybud im so sorry to hear of your news thinking of u, this ivf journey that we go through is one of the hardess things in life and you and dh are stronger for it.take some time for yourself u have been through alot. Enjoy christmas with your beautiful daughter and in the new year think of your next step then but for now concentrate on yourself for a while. So sorry again


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Tessy - sending the goodluck on till 2mor for your ! 

Loopy sorry this round didnt work out for you but enjoy xmas with your precious little bundle and hope the new year brings the right decisions for you x

Angie - good luck for your otd also xxx


----------



## patbaz

loopybud       I am so sorry huni.  We all understand what you are going through.  take time to enjoy your DD and DH

Pat
xx


----------



## justone

Hi CC friends
*Loopybud* I am sorry to hear your news.   Sincerely wish I could call and see you and give you a big massive hug.  Try to enjoy Christmas (it's probably the furtherest thing of your mind today...) with your little girl. She's a real wee beauty. Give yourself some time to grieve too. I know exactly what you mean about the costs! This journey is by no means a cheap one. Take time to work out what's best for you all.   
*Tessykins* Sending you oodles of       for tomorrow. You're almost there now wee doll....
*Angie* sending you also lots of       for your OTD...
*Patbaz* Know exactly what you mean about the weight. I'm forever falling off the wagon!   
*Twinangelsmummy83* If I were you, I'd ring the RFC just to make sure...   
*For everyone else* Sending you all on lots and lots of    
More later....


----------



## patbaz

twinangelsmummy - I would get on to the rfc immediately as i had a similar problem last January and I had got lost in the system which delayed my treatment by several months.  Get on the phone and don't be frightened to shout


----------



## patbaz

Tessykins sorry for getting otd wrong i am such a bimbo sometimes but i wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow huni       

thanks also for advice but i am happy to wait a little while as I would like some more weight off before next tx to give me the very best chance at this.  I am doing well enough so far but am frightened that xmas will scupper the whole lot    So I have already decided that I am goping to be designated driver for the festive season   

Hello to all you other lovely ladies i hope that you are all doing well 

Pat
xx


----------



## Tessykins

Loopy, I'm so sorry to hear your news this morning hun.  It is so hard and I'm sure you're devastated darling - it's truly horrible and I hope that your lovely DH and DD will help you through this.  Sending you lots of


----------



## MissE

Loopy huni i am so very sorry to read your news. I hope your gorgeous DD wil help you to find the strength to get through this. Take some time, relax and enjoy your christmas and when the time is right you will know what your next step is. We are all here for you any time you need us. Sending you loads of love and hugs.     


Tessy darling i am keeping everything crossed and i wish so much that all your dreams come true tomorrow.                 


A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Dont know if i should phone origin again, dont want them to be gettting cross at me phoning every week.   Just really frustrated that they still havent got an appointment sorted.

Emma xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks girls. Phoned this morning and I'm on the list but waiting list is still 10months so in glad I'm going to gcrm instead. 
Loopy sorry to here your news. 
Sorry I don't really know everyone yet but do read the posts. My heads like a sieve! Think I still have pregnancy brain from the boys! 
Love to all x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Loopi - so sorry to read your news    

Tessy - good luck for tomorrow.

Jilly, thats awful about your car, will it be expensive to get fixed?

MissE, I would keep ringing them, or maybe email them if you have an email address, surely by now the Prof has given them some dates. 

Pat, I am with you on the designated driver plan, my DH is loving it.

AFM - nothing much to report, 10 days into DR and apart from being wrecked tired its going ok. Had a flying visit over the water to surprise the family for the weekend which was lovely.

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi ladies was at origin today getting more meds as running out of prognova tablets the nurse was not to concerned that I felt very bloated she said as long as im not in pain and that it would not be ohss as my ovaries were not stimulated. Last night and today I have brownish discharge only when I wipe sorry tmi I know, could this be implantation bleed im currently 10dp2dt

Good luck tomorrow tessy

The magazine article is out tomorrow about my ivf journey in the m magaxine in with the daily mirror, nervous


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Loopybud - so sorry to read your news, its just devastating, like the other girls say take time out for yourself and DH, its such a blow and your still very raw, have a lovely christmas with you family and make your decision when you feel right  

Tessy - good luck for tomorrow, im   for that BFP for you!!  

Angie baby - oh exciting - i must remember to get that and have a read.  Hope your ok.

IrishD - so glad your not feeling the side affects to much, heres hoping the rest of the time goes quick and without drama!

Jilly - did you manage to get your car fixed.

MissE - id torture them, they are bound to know his dates by now, now if id have known you wanted to to say id could have had a word in his ear this morning... 

Twinangelmummy - waiting list at RFC are horrendous, how are you finding GCRM?  Im considering going there for my next tx?

Patbaz - your FET wont be long coming in, your doing fab with the weight loss hun!

Lastc - how are you feeling?

AFM - So was up this morning, firstly the RFC clinics normal entrance was closed and where did they decide to put it, Ward D Maternity Unit!  Do these people understand what we are going through, i had to walk past four heavily pregnant mothers smoking at the entrance, passed what i can only assume were new Daddies, carrying baby boy balloons, teddy bears and massive grins from ear to ear, im sure that was not the only available space to now hold the RFC in that massive hospital... think people think!!

Other than the walk in and the walk out, everything was ok, the prof was lovely as usual, explained everything to me and added me to his and the other consultants surgery list - he said the wait is around 3 months but can take up to 6 months.    He explained that my uterus, bowel and left ovary are stuck and he is going to try and unstick them - his words "its a real mess in there" doesnt beat about the bush that man like, does he?  I asked would this have affected egg collection as we only got 4 eggs and he said yeah most likely, next time we will make the ovarys work harder - he was getting a bit ahead of himself as i havent even decided whether im having another go but i just let him carry on...lol

So the wait begins again - unfortunately.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi babydreams. Gcrm have been great so far! Haven't actually started rx yet we go over in jan but they havebeen really good with me. I torture them with emails and they respond everytime very quickly! So far I wud def recommend! X


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

A quick log on from me.

Loppy, so sorry to hear your news.

Babyd, at least your man is straight talking and your arent being lead up the garden path..

Tessy, how you doin hun? Only one more sleep.

Angie baby must get my mum to keep the mag for me.. Good on you for doing it.

Still no word MissE?

Went to get the car looked at last nite, they think they acn use the mirror and casing but all depends if it comes out in one place.. If they do will cost me £110 or £250.00 if i need the whole thing. Aargh.. We are for Belfast on the train on sunday so there goes my spends :-(

Hello all you other lovely ladies.

Jilyhen


----------



## Mamabud

Thanks girls for you words of comfort.  All the very best to Tessykins and Angiebaby. Unfortunately all too many know what a BFN feels like.  However I have one gorgeous baby, which I know many haven't been as blessed with. I genuinely hope a few BFP's appear to make dreams come true. Xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Loopy again i am so sorry huni. Thinking of you and sending big hugs.     

Tessy good luck for tomorrow, sending loads of             and         for a bfp.

Angie hang in there, hoping it is implantation bleed.       

Jilly nightmare about your car, if you had a hold of them!!!!!!!      

Babyd prof certainly does not miss and hit the wall but at least he seems positive about further txs, maybe you will even be lucky enough to have a wee natural miracle  . It sounds very similar to mine only mine was the right side all stuck together   

Twinangelsmummy glad you are having a good experience with gcrm. I have 2 friends who have used them and cant rate them hig enough. Might be heading there myself if origin dont get their finger out.  

Irishd glad to hear you arent suffering too badly from dr, fingers crossed this is the one.      

Patbaz your weight loss so far is fab. Keep up the good work missus.  

Justone how are you doing?  


Phoned origin again this afternoon to be told that there are still no dates confirmed for prof. It is just getting ridiculous now!!!!!


Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11 BFP 

Tessy FET 23/11/11 07/12/11  

Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11 BFN 

Angiebaby FET 26/11/11 09/12/11
















Theep FET 15/12/11 28/12/11
















Irishd ICSI
















Justone ICSI  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF  

Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET  

Lia.g FET  

Usol FET


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, I think I'm going to have a heartattack!  Our RFC test is coming up as a really, and I mean, really, faint positive (you practically need to squint to see it).  We did a clearblue (non-digital) and it's positive.  But we also did an internet cheapie and it is blatantly negative as in not as much a wiff of a second line!

I don't know what to think, surely the rfc one should have a darker line at this point (14dp3dt)?  And what if the clearblue is an evaporation line - I've heard they can do this.  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi tessy big congrats girl I would def take that as a bfp I dont trust them cheapie ones. Im sure ur over the moon believe it huni u r pregnanet well done so chuffed for u and dh


----------



## MissE

Tessy darling a line is a line. A lot of girls say the rfc test is very faint. Hooray!!!!!!!!! Thats fab news sweetie.    It can usually only be an evaporation line if you leave it for longer than the recommended time and go back to it. Congrats huni, you are pregnant.     Over the moon for you.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, thanks so much.  I did another clear blue about a few minutes ago and it came up as positive - again, not as dark as I would like but definitely there        I can't believe it.


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Tessy i'm thrilled for you and dh! a line is a line regardless if its faint or not  when i was pregnant it didnt show up on any tests until i was 6wks  and i've just left the little madam to school 

congratulations lovely x


----------



## babydreams282

Tessy - massive congratulations, like the girls say a line is a line, just enjoy it!  Heres to a healthy pregnancy.  Im sure you and DH are over the moon!


----------



## lastchancer

Tessy congratulations on your BFP  - thats anothe to join Sparkle - never worry about shade of line - it responds to hcg so colour only shows how much chemical reactor is in the test - not the level of hcg - now relax and take care of that precious little bundle xxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

congrats Tessykins I knew you could do it!!


----------



## justone

Am really delighted for you, Tessykins! 
      
Enjoy being pregnant! 
Hopefully we'll have lots more  among our CCs!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congratulations Tessykins, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Journey09

Congratulations Tessykins Im sure you are on   !! Wishing you a happy and health nine months


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls hope u r all doing well

I have slight cramps today and still brown discharge just when I wipe, really hope its not af coming, can u still take a period while on the meds?? Thinking of testing tomortow day 12 otd not till saturday though


----------



## Jillyhen

Just q auick log on girlies

Sorry no personals.

Congrats tessy xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Tessy Oh my goodness!!!!  I am so happy for you! I see you were up testing a early as me! Sure my rfc test was faint too! I think we just can't believe it's really real so have to take a few tests b4 it sinks in! How are u feeling now? It takes a while for it to sink in! Oh actually just as I remember I have read somewhere that it can take frozen embryos a bit longer to implant so that might be why the tests are a bit fainter altho I'm sure they're not really!! A line is a line & u are pregnant! 

Sorry no personals girls our Internet is shot so doing this on my phone now I've got the chance. 

Good luck Angie xx


----------



## Mamabud

Genuinely delighted for you Tessykins. Take care and look after that precious present.


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, thank you all so, so much for your lovely messages - I'm sitting here in tears    I'm still in shock - I don't think I'm letting myself believe this and I've spent the entire day walking around clutching my three pee sticks and looking at them under every light and every angle      I have a suspicious feeling that the 2ww will be like a walk in the park compared to what the next three weeks will bring!!

Angie, you haven't long to go now hunny, I don't think af can come while on meds, wishing you the very, very best for this pet


----------



## Fi84

Congradulations tessykins to you and your dh - and yes pet the next 3 weeks are way longer than the 2ww but soo worth it - what a perfect early chrimbo pressie - 
Lol at your 3 pee sticks - i think i prob done at least 30 tests - the rfc tests are c**p!!

Enjoy pet and take it easy for the next 8 months!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and good luck with all on-going and upcoming treatments

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening all

MissE thanks for the cd..

Tessy im sure you are    from ear 2 ear.. Hows hubby?

Angie,i havnt read your article as yet but have got mum and dad to keep it for me.. Hang in there hun only 3 more sleeps.

Its fab to see  2 more bfp's .

MissE have you heard anything today?

Im so shattered tonite i got a foundering when out on a hime visit this morning and cant stop sneezing.. Flippin typical when im out with the work wans fri nite..

As for the situation with my wing mirror, am getting one from a breakers yard and it should be the same as mine so im saving £75. So more money for me to go shoppin with on sunday..  

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparty

Whoo hooo Congratulations Tessy and DH - so delighted for you both


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11 BFP









Tessy FET 23/11/11 07/12/11 BFP 

Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11 BFN









Angiebaby FET 26/11/11 09/12/11  

Theep FET 15/12/11 28/12/11  

Irishd ICSI  

Justone ICSI
















MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF
















Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET
















Lia.g FET
















Usol FET


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Tessy how are you feeling, have you come down from the clouds yet?  

Angie how are you huni?     

Loopy thinking of you huni.      

Irishd how are you feeling, hope you get through the rest of dr without too many problems.      

Jilly hows things with you huni? Glad your cd arrived, hope it helps.  

Justone how are you doing?  

Theep not long now huni, this time next week you will be bringing your snowbabies home.  

Sparkle how is everything with you huni?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Well news on me is that origin eventually phoned today and we have an appointment for next friday. So excited now, at least we will have a plan in place so hopefully limbo will be coming to an end for me soon.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

MissE thats great news. I     that you can get started asap   

Hello to everyone else.  Ihope that you are snuggled up warm indoors


----------



## Tessykins

Yeah Misse    It's about time too!!  I'm delighted for you hun, at least some movement will be made before Christmas and hopefully you'll get started in the new year     This is your time pet    

I'm not too bad, did another two tests this morning and the + are a bit darker, thank God   I've a feeling I'm going to be bankrupt by the end of all this as I've been spending so much on pee sticks  .  I'm now on the 3 week wait and feel I'm gonna be even more loopy by the end of this  

Angie, how are you holding up hun?  Not long for you now  - come on wee frozen embies - let's make it two positives this week    

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well XXXXXX


----------



## patbaz

Teesykins it is really looking good fro you huni sending you lots of sticky vibes huni


----------



## Angie Baby

well today is day 13 otd tomorrow I done a test this morning but bfn so i dont have much hope for tomorrow i am totally devasted I really thought i was i had alot of preg sympotons but just goes to show you can read into anything. that was all our embryos used so its back to square 1 another cycle of icsi we cant afford that till sept time so another waiting game. been in tears most of the morning


----------



## Journey09

Awh Angie Baby so sorry but you never know a wee miracle could happen, i seen a lady on here where it didnt show for 6 weeks!! Keep the chin up girl!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Angie

Hang in there hun... I tested early as i started bleeding.. Wait till the morning..

MissE

Got the cd

Glad things are moving for you.

Tessy you are goin to get shares in clearblues..

What a horrible wintry day so cold out..

Another weekend anybody have anything nice planned?

Jillian


----------



## lastchancer

Angie sorry things are looking down at the min - dont worry about the financial costs as it'll probably be after sept before treatment would be happening once you;ve gotten a review appointment and been readded to the list and as you say you will be financially sorted at that stage. 

try and take this time to rediscover life with your DH as i know this process becomes all consuming and often we forget to live our lives

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Angiebaby, sending you     .  I'm sorry pet and I know how hard it is.  Please retest tomorrow though as I personally know a girl who had fet and tested negative day before otd but got a very faint pos on otd and now has a bouncing baby.  I didn't test till otd and my positive was quite faint and has gradually become darker though still not a deep colour.  I don't know if it's a myth but apparently wee frozen embies are a wee bit slower.  I'm praying for you hunny


----------



## patbaz

Angie hunks bfn is devastating but you still have one more day before its otd so test again in the morning. I am saying a prayer for you xx


----------



## justone

Hi CC friends.
Just want to say to you, *Angie* that you are very much in my thoughts and prayers tonight.         Hoping and praying that you get your  tomorrow! 
Sending lots of    to everyone tonight.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Just a quick log as im getting ready for work..

Angiebaby how are you hun?  

Thinking of you whatever the result is..

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi Lovely Ladies

I have been reading all your posts but not been posting as nothing happening here - just stuck in limbo.

Wanted to say congratulations to Tessy and hope we can squeeze in a few more BFP 's before the end of 2011!!

Angie so sorry you had negative test.  Thinking of you.

Good luck to everyone else hope you are keeping warm and finished all your Christmas shopping.

XXXXX
Boo


----------



## Tessykins

Boo, thank you so much hunny    I see that you're trying naturally -      for a lovely wee natural miracle for you XXXX


----------



## Angie Baby

hi ladies sorry i have not been on sooner its been a tough few days unfortunately it was a bfn for me both dh and I were so gutted but nothing we can do about it, just stay strong. review appointment is 24th January with dr heasley at origin, nervous about it cause im worried incase they say they cant do anything else for me. I hope to have another round of icsi in June time that gives us some time to save have a wee break and a holiday in May. from now till June im going to go on a strict diet for pcos exercise more and start taking some vitamin/supplements to try and help me have periods and regulate hormones etc. I hope in my next icsi that I dont have to have a freeze all like i usually have to because I over stimulate each time as my amh levels are through the roof highest origin has ever seen. i think having a fresh transfer would be a better chance for me.


----------



## Journey09

Sorry to hear of your BFN Angie Baby!! Hopefully next time hun x x Sending you a big


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Angie - i remember a girl at work saying that that show The Food Hospital did a segment for a girl to help with PCOS - not sure if you saw it but you may be able to download. wishing you the best of luck xxx

Loopy - how you holding up ?

Tessy & Sparkle- how you two ladies feling now,  still on cloud 9 i'm sure! are you still doing tests?  did you get a date for your scans?

Theep - good luck for your TX 

Miss E did you get sorted with appointment fro the prof yet? 

Big Hi to BabyD/Jilly/Danni/Pat and anyone else i've missed out.

AFM - went to belfast insat shoppign and to the xmas markets - must say i was not impressed and wouldnt be rushing back again - have 25wk scan on wed - mum comign with me this time and then we gonna spend the day together shoppign and cathing up as she wont be here for xmas againthis year 

hope you all have a great xmas - i dont even have my tree up yet - must get my ass in gear lol


----------



## theep

Angie, so sorry to hear of your BFN.

Tessy and Sparkle, hope you are both doing well, congrats!

Lastchancer, good luck with the scan on Wednesday, it must be so exciting.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, had scan at Origin today and lining is 10.02mm so FET is going ahead on Thursday (provided of course my snowbabies make it, I have 9 so I think they are going to initially thaw 4 and see where we go from there).  I'm so excited but really nervous!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Theep great news on your lining huni, hoping your frosties do well for you. Good luck for FET.       

Angie huni so sorry about your bfn, hope you are ok. Sending you big hugs.   

Lastc good luck for your scan, it is so exciting.   Got an appointment for friday huni, so hopefully we will have a plan after that.

Tessy how are you doing huni?  

A big hi to all the other ladies. 

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Angie, sorry to read your news, look after each other.  

x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are you all?

Angie so sorry to hear you have had a bfp..

Loopy hows you?

Hello lastc we where up at the market on sunday it was absolutely bunged even tho the rest of the town was quiet.. We took the train up and had a lovely wee day.. 

Theep, good luck for thur, glad all is looking good.

MissE havent had a chance to check the cd's ended up goin out for tea last nite. with the girls

Hopefully this time next month i will have my wee goody bag of drugs.. Need to get in gear and try and shift weight.. I still cant stop eating.. :-(

Hello to the ladies ive missed, will be on later..

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi *CC friends*. Just a quick post from me as I'm on my 'phone . Hoping you are all keeping well on this very nasty cold, wet and windy evening. 
*Angie* I am really sorry that you got a bfn. Sending you on lots of           
More from me later.


----------



## Tessykins

So sorry Angie to read your news   I'm glad to hear that you're making plans though and getting ready for a fresh go.  Good luck pet XXX

LastC, wow - 25 week scan - where is the time going?  Hope all's well and enjoy day out with your mum XXX

Misse, not long till your appointment - hope it goes well and Origin hurries up for you X

Theep, that's great news about your lining - lovely and plump - sounds good hunny XX

Justone, hope you're ok

Hi Jilly and everyone else, hope I haven't left anyone out as I usually scroll back but I can't do it tonight for some reason??

I'm doing well girls and thanks for asking X  Went back to work yday and am wrecked but glad to get back so that I can focus on something else.

My scan is next Friday - day before Christmas eve   I am sick with nerves.  I'll only be 6+2 then - is that not a wee bit early?  But embies were 3 days so maybe they take that into account, I don't know.

Anyway, I'll keep you all up to date XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

how are well all?

Is there anyone on the 2 ww? Ive kinda lost track.

Aw Tessy im sure you cant wait and counting down the sleeps.. I thought they scanned you at 7 weeks?

Sparkle how are you?

babyd, where are you hiding hun?

Justone how did you get on at origin ( i cant remember if i had asked you or not)

Hello MissE

The weather would drive you batty so cold and miserable and my hubby hasnt fitted my wing mirror yet so im getting a draught from the left side.. Need to get sorted..

Must go and do some work.

Hope you have a lovely day..

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11 BFP 

Tessy FET 23/11/11 07/12/11 BFP









Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11 BFN 

Angiebaby FET 26/11/11 09/12/11 BFN 

Theep FET 15/12/11 28/12/11
















Irishd ICSI
















Justone ICSI  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF  

Dannii FET   

Patbaz FET  

Lia.g FET  

Usol FET


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Theep good luck for ET tomorrow, hope it all goes well.     

Tessy how are you doing huni?  

Jilly hope you get your wing mirror fixed soon. The weather is awful, took the dog for a walk and thought my fingers were gonna fall off.  

Justone how are you doing huni?  

Babyd hope you are well huni.  

Angie how are you huni? Sending you big   

Loopy how are you doing?  

A big hi to anyone else looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Just  a quick log on.

Theep good luck for today...Hope your wee frosties behave themselves..

Hope all you other ladies are well..

Are you all set for xmas? Need to get hubby sorted and fingers crossed thats me..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies,

just quick note to say all went well yest at scan - everything as supposed to be although doctor was very sharp asking why i was there as not high risk pregnancy - i just replied i was told to come back today so i came ! 

Theep hope all went well today for you and you have some wee snowbabies on board xxxx

MissE - good luck with appointment 2mor at Origin

xmas rant - bought ny newphew a scootr for xmas yesterday - my sis calls me today and say i have picked him 1 up today so you will justhave to change yours - the cheek of her - always dictates what we should buy kids fro eveything - blood pressure throught the roof - the last thign i need is to traipse round shops again looking for present - was hard enough on the day !


----------



## Tessykins

Misse, good luck for tomorrow love XX


----------



## patbaz

MissE good luck tomorrow huni x


----------



## theep

Hi everyone, hope you all are well.

Good luck for tomorrow MissE.

Thanks everyone for the wekk wishes.  I now have 2 embies on board, an 8 cell and 10 cell.  Fingers crossed, xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and snuggled up inside on this cold evening.

Lastc glad to hear the scan went well.  Sorry to hear your sister is giving you hassle telling you to change your pressie. Take deep breaths huni, its not worth your blood pressure going sky high. 

Tessy thanks huni. How are you doing? 

Pat thanks huni. Hope you are well. 

Jilly i'm nearly sorted for xmas, just have to get my MIL a voucher for a facial and my FIL a kindle. Taking DHs niece out tomorrow night to let her pick her pressie. She is 12 and into all the trendy gear so better let her pick it herself.  Looking forward to christmas, i love it.

Theep congrats on being . Hope those wee embies snuggle in tight.    

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

theep congrats on being PUPO sending you lots of sticky vibes huni


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Theep, congrats on being PUPO,   those embies are snuggling in tight


----------



## theep

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers, it really means a lot, x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

How are we all?

Theep, congrats on being pupo, hang in there wee bubs..

MissE how did you get on today? Did you get a start date?

Another weekend, the days are flying by.. On the plus side only 2 weeks till i see my sis and nieces and then 2 weeks after that our ivf journey starts again..

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Theep hope those embies are snuggling in.      

Jilly i'm sure you cant wait to see your sis and nieces again.  

A big hi to everyone else, sparkle, tessy, pat, journey, justone and anyone i've missed.

Got on ok today. Prof was lovely as usual, he thinks the instability in my prolactin results is due to the meds i take for epilepsy cos apparently they can affect prolactin. He is gonna give me a lower dose and i think this time we are going to be using menopur, thats what he wrote on the sheet anyway. Am willing to try anything that will help us get a fresh transfer. Got screening bloods done and have planning appointment for 23rd January. They didnt charge me for the consultation today.  
Am really miffed now though, on the way home went over a speed bump and heard an almighty bang, the car is now making a really bad scraping noise and there is an awful smell of burning rubber. Cant believe i have wrecked the flippin car.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Misse

I think origin are offering free consultations withe the doc if you book in dec, flippin typical after we have had ours..

We will all be starting within a week or so of each other, piy you werent up before that and we cudve been cycling buddies.

Thats good you are getting sorted..

Flippin typical about the car.Hope its ok

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Oh that explains it then Jilly. I thought the free consults were only the initial consultation but i'll not complain. Will your planning appointment be before your Jan af? I think mine will probably be after my af arrives which will probably mean i have to wait til feb.  

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Good evening all my CC friends! 
Sorry I haven't posted on here in ages!  Hope you're all enjoying the weekend, whatever you're doing, in spite of the nasty weather!      Still have no Christmas tree or decorations up yet, bar a couple of cards we've received! 
Not feeling overly Christmassy tbh! 
*Miss E* How you don't mind me asking but how were you tested to find out your prolactin levels? Hope you've managed to get your car sorted and that didn't cost you a packet to do so!    
*Jilly* How are you hen? Hope your car is sorted too! Will be able to tell you after Mon when we begin our next cycle.    
*Theep* Sending you and your wee embies lots of       and of course    
*lastc* Glad to read your scan went well,  despite doc's irritance    
*Loopy and Angie* Thinking of you and sending you both lots of       
*Tessy and Sparkle* How have you both been? Sending you lots of       
Sending *all other CC friends* lots and lots of   
*AFM* Dh and I have our appt with OFC on Mon. Think we're under Dr. H. Have any of you any experience of him? Think he may have worked in Craigavon    
Must go now as dh and I need to walk the dogs!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Justone i had an appointment back in march with origin. I then had a consult with the nurse in oct. I was asked back in march to get rubella status, prolactin and thyroid function done for my appointment in oct. Havent got the car sorted yet, will leave it in on monday. Hope you start to feel more christmassy soon. Have no experience of Dr H, he did work out of craigavon previously. I do know girls who have been under Dr H and they say he is lovely. Good luck for yoiur appointment.    

A big hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Hi again MissE.   
Wasn't asked by nurse at OFC to get prolactin levels checked (wonder why not ): just rubella status and thyroid. Rubella status  fine, tG but thyroid was rated *11.9 low* which nurse told me was *0.1 * below the minimum level. Hope OFC don't delay our cycle because of it   
Good luck with your car... sounds like something to do with tyre/wheel but then again I'm no mechanic unfortunately


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
MissE we are up on the 12th Jan which i think is our planning appt.. Not sure..
Justone I think you dont need the tyroid status done according to dr heasley, i didnt get my results on time but i said to him that both where ok and he replied that they had changed things and the throid wasnt needed..
My hubby was ange, and finally got my wingmiroir fitted no more draughts Only took him a week!!!
Loopy & Ang how are you girlies..
Lastc,sparkle,tessy hope you are all well..
CAnt believe its sunday already, i was a good girl and went to church this morning,well saying i wasnt out last nite!! Had to lift a drunken hubby from his work nite out i gave another guy a lift home and such santering i had to listen 2 so he is a bit delicate today.. Ive just dragged him up to mums for lunch so he is now settled on the sofa with the rugby on which will please dad.
Hard to believe this time next week santa will be here and the   will be filled.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi girls sorry been away so long, have been trying to stay off Internet so that I can't google every cramp and twinge! Anyway we had our scan today, felt like it would never get here! We have one baby with a lovely heartbeat!! I still can't take it in. I had myself in such a tizz beforehand thinking it was gonna be bad news plus we had to wait 40 mins which didn't help the nerves! They didn't do any measurements or anything and I was too overwhelmed to even ask. She just said I'll be 8 wks tomorrow. There was a v small bit of bleeding beside the sac but she said its v common and may just be re-absorbed. She said she's not worried about it. Of course that doesn't stop me worrying about it! But I've had no spotting or anything so please God all willbe ok. Having to do this from my phone do can't really do personals but hope u are all well and tessy the best of luck for Friday xxx


----------



## patbaz

Sparkleheart thats wonderful christmas news .  I   for a happy healthy pregnancy for you


----------



## Tessykins

Sparkle, that's fab news for you darling and I'm genuinely delighted.XXX  What time were you in RFC at?  I was there at 8.30am and then had to wait till 9.30 to be seen.

Girls, I'm sorry that I haven't been on in ages either but things haven't been going well at all.  As you can see from my comment to Sparkle, we were at RFC this morning - was scanned and the pregnancy has stopped, our wee embies just stopped developing.

Last Wednesday (1 week after otd) I took a really unusual pain across my tummy, it scared me, even though it only lasted for 10mins so, just to check all was ok, I did a test on Thur morning - it was negative.  I phoned rfc straightaway and begged them for a scan or blood test but they wouldn't see me till this morning as there was really no point as they wouldn't be able to see anything.  So girls, we've had a really tough weekend just waiting and my instinct was confirmed this morning - I knew in my heart of hearts that we weren't going to get good news today.  I'd spent all weekend googling similar stories and there was only ever going to be one outcome.

We are devastated but, surprisingly, I'm not as bad as I thought I would've been today as I think I did all of my grieving over the weekend and was prepared for the worst.  Ironically, one emotion I feel today is relief that we've found out for certain.  I'm also relieved that we've found out now and not later as out first scan was booked for this Friday and if we had of skipped down to the rfc for our scan thinking all was well and then got that news it would have been utterly devastating.  We're already heartbroken but that would've been the worst thing ever.

Another irony is that I've had no bleeding at all, this should come soon as I stopped all meds today so I've a feeling that I'm in for a physically painful week, not to mention emotionally.

So that's it girls, I'm sorry that I'm not on here with better news, but I'm determined to dust myself down and try again next year.  One good thing we can take from this is that it's the furtherest we've ever been - I'd never been pregnant before, even for such a short time, so maybe next time our wee embies will stay with us.

Thanks for all of your support girls XXX


----------



## lastchancer

Oh Tessy - so sorry things have stopped short for you on this cycle - like yoursel;f i did most of my grieving first time around when they sanned me and saw sac but no baby and had to go back a week later to comfirm all lost so i was also better than expected to be althoguh did have my little cry then and there. you have a really good attitude about things and i hop that you can still have a lovely xmas despite this sad setback - may 2012 bring you further again xxxxxxx


----------



## lastchancer

Sparkle - ciongrats on your confrimation scan - i'm sure your xmas will be the best ever (until little one is there to join you that is) and wishing you a long healthy pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls, i have been lurking keeping up to date with you all but havent posted.

Tessy - words cant express how sorry i am for you, i really dont know what to say other than im thinking of you and DH and your such a strong lady.  I hope you can both have a good christmas dispite this and i sincerely hope 2012 brings you all that you deserve.


----------



## babydreams282

Sparkleheart - im so pleased for you, congratulations.  Such a great christmas present for you both.  Heres to a healthy pregnancy!

Hope all you other girls are keeping well!


----------



## Sparkleheart

Tessy my heart is breaking for you. 
I am so sorry this has happened to you. I can't even imagine how u must be feeling. Your attitude is amazing. You are so strong and courageous. I really am just so sorry. I truly hope u get your much deserved wee baby very soon. 

We were at rfc for 9.50 so u may have already left. I was wearing a purple coat and my hair was prob still a bit wet and just starting to go curly. I am sure I looked a fright as was just so nervous! Oh bless your wee heart it must have been so hard having to wait for an hour to be seen. You are in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## MissE

Tessy darling i am so very sorry to read your news. My heart is broke for you huni. You have such a positive attitude and i really pray one day soon you will get your wee baba. I hope you and your hubby can have a lovely christmas despite this difficult news. Thinking of you and sending loads of love and      

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Sparkle delighted for you huni, so glad all is well with you huni, what a lovely christmas pressie.   Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Tessy im so sorry to hear your news hun,    to you and dh..

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

*Tessy* I am so sorry to read your bad news. I wish I could find the right words to say to you right now. Sending you and dh massive big    tonight.


----------



## justone

*Sparkle* really pleased to read your news. Congratulations to you and dh.


----------



## Maximom

Well girls I finally had my review appt yesterday with Prof McClure @ RFC. It was all very rushed as he was 40 minutes late turning up to clinic & when he finally did arrive (we were his first appt) he read our file wrong 3 times so was repeatedly making incorrect statements.....I was not amused. A little insensitive I thought considering what we've been through lately, but he seems like a really nice man and even wished us good luck when he came back out to call his next clients so i'll reserve judgement on the big guy for now!!

Anyway we asked any questions we thought were relevant at the time about our treatment but of course when we came home we thought of loads more.

As we suspected the next step for us is FET with our 4 wee snow babies so we've signed consent forms and have been told we should be seen before Easter, yeeeaaay!!

We know our wee frosties may not survive the thaw    any of you other ladies have 4 frozen embryo's to work with? How many survived till 
embryo transfer? Are the grade of thawed embryo's expected to be as good as fresh embryo's? What was the outcome, lots of BFP's I hope!!

Also wanted an idea of what meds we could expect to be prescribed. Prof said should be nasal spray, then either oral tablets or contraceptive pill instead of injections, then progesterone after transfer. He said meds would cost approx £300-400. Did any of you ladies go elsewhere for your meds to save money, or even try your GP for a prescription?

I want to feel in control of my treatment this time, especially since my wonderful parents are kindly paying for the treatment to give us a second chance.

I know i'll torture myself from now until April (or whenever I get my next appt) and I dont hold out much hope of getting to speak to anyone at RFC who will take the time to answer all of my questions.

Lots of luck to everyone going through treatment at the moment, may we all eventually get our much wanted  

Lynn xx


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, thank you all so much for your lovely words of support.  I actually don't feel too bad at the moment which I'm afraid of as I'm waiting on having some kind of breakdown.  Saying that, I cried enough tears over the weekend and this morning that I've probably none left now  

Sparkle, we probably walked past you in the waiting room as we were leaving - I didn't look in there are I just wanted to get out of that place - maybe you noticed me an DH walking past - I was wearing black coat and red scarf, I've dark brown hair.  It's amazing that we all talk to each other on here yet wouldn't know each other on the street.

Thanks again girls XX


----------



## patbaz

tessykins - i have pm'd you huni


----------



## patbaz

Hi maximum - I have always had six embryos thawed.  the first time only 3 survived the thaw but 2nd time 4 survived.  The embryologist told me that they usually expect at least 50% to survive.  My grades ended up being very good not perfect but very near to it.  As for the drugs i did ask my GP to perscribe them but she said that the practice I attend wouldn't do it, but i do remember that some ladies on here were able to get their drugs from their GP's.  I think that it just depends on your surgery's funding.  I hope that this helps you huni  

hello to everyone else - i hope that you are all doing well.  I am doing ok still waiting for our next fet dates.  I am hoping to start in January sometime.  In the meantime I am still at slimming world and losing weight slowly  but i intend to put on a few pounds over the festive period 

I hope you all have your xmas shopping done and are ready for xmas.  we are going to my mums house for xmas and cant wait.  I am just looking forward to saying goodbye to 2011.  It hasn't really been a good year for us so good riddance I say .

love,
Pat


----------



## Maximom

Thanks Pat, so many things we never thought to ask at our appt but it's great to know i can rely on all you lovely ladies to help out. I'll defo go see my GP as she's always been great, won't hurt to ask about a prescription for my meds.  Good luck for your next cycle, i'll say a little prayer for you hun xx


----------



## MissE

Maximom, i've had 3 fets. The first 2 times i thawed 6, 5 survived each time but then 3 went on to divide. The last one i had 5 thawed, again 3 went on to divide. They were all decent grades, a and b grades. I got the meds on prescription on 2 occasions from my GP. I think it is definitely worth asking if they will do it for you, it will definitely save you a few pounds. Good luck.    

Pat you are so good sticking at slimming world, you definitely deserve a treat over xmas. Good luck with your upcoming tx.      

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all!
just want to say congrats to sparkleheart!i remember u were cycling around same time as me i think in july 2010!so glad u hav finally got bfp!  heres to a happy healthy pregnancy!  xxxx
tessykins am so sorry huni words cannot express the pain u must be feeling!  
patbaz jillyhen and misse my ole buddies how r ye? 
a big hi to everyone else and anyone i have missd!all the newbies esp too!
afm! noah and ryan are keeping me well busy there into everything ud want eyes n back of head!heard to believe how fast the time goes!santy will have his work cut out for hm too, think his wallet will be failry light after stoppin at my house.my not so "d" h walked out about threee weeks ago.gets to me in times but i feel if i cruble everything come crashing down nd i dnt want to do that to kiddies at christmas not fair.its very hard staying strong though.
hope everyone has a lovely christmas xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hey Mrs_B - lovely to hear from you.  Sorry to hear the not so dear dh is being a   .  The boys are fairly growing, bet they are looking forward to santa  .  they look so cute in your profile photo.  You keep your chin up nad enjoy xmas with the boys  

I am doing fine, trying to lose weight before next tx.  It seems to be a never ending cycle, the more I tx the more weight i put on and then have to start to lose it again but hopefully it will be worth it in the end.  Roll on 2012 new beginnings and all that 

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Tessy, so sorry for you and DH


----------



## Fi84

Tessy, big     xx - wishing you and your dh all the best for 2012

Maximom - I has a FET in Feb 11 and i think i only paid about £30 odd for drugs and it was only progynova and the pill i think no spray - my gp wouldn't give me a script - 

Mrs b - hope you are okay!!

Hope all the lovely ladies are keeping well!!

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Tessy how are you hun?

I didnt realised that your gp can give you a scrpit for the drugs... Does it include them all? Origin have roughly quoted us £800..

Mrs B long time no hear from you, sorry to hear that things arent good for you at the min..  

Patb,hope you are well..

Hello to Babyd,missE,justone,lastc

Just a quick log on before i head to the land of nod for a while.. Have been waking up at silly hours and its doin my head in

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Good morning CC friends!
Just a quick  from me.  Have been lurking for few days now.  Feeling at 6s and 7s lately.  Think DH and I both suffer from SAD!  TG today is the shortest day of the year so days will begin to get longer and brighter from tomorrow on, very slowly initially but still better that than not.   
Sending everyone lots of    and


----------



## M+M

Hi ladies,
Ive posted a few ?'s on here & have been lurking in the background reading other posts for a while now but I thought it was time to join this post.
We have an appointment to see the nurse this Friday, to collect our drugs and receive our treatment schedule etc for starting our 1st (& hopefully last) IVF treatment.
So ladies, if there's anything you think I need to be aware of - please share  
I just know that no matter how much I listen & ask questions I will still come out of the appointment in a tizz lol 
So I plan to get all my Christmas food/present shopping done & dusted by tomorrow evening so I have nothing else to distract me! 
It'll probably not work but it sound good lol


----------



## Maximom

M+M, congrats on the great news ur finally about to start ur tx. Ur tx schedule is sooo easy to follow, it's literally broken down day by day wot u need to do so you cant go wrong so I wudn't worry about forgetting anything after ur appt. The nurse will also explain really well how to administer ur drugs but there will be a phone no for nursing staff on ur schedule also so you can phone them if you need to ask any questions (but you really won't need to).

I hope u respond well to the meds and get a great harvest of eggs and lots of nice healthy embies. May you get ur hearts desire and have a lovely start to 2012.

Good luck hun, i'll keep u in my prayers.

Happy Christmas to all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, thanks again for all of your lovely messages of support.

I hope that you're all doing well and are well prepared for Christmas (unlike me!)

M&M that's great about getting your schedule, I think Maximom has explained it well

Justone, hope your feeling better   I hate the dark morning too, saying that I haven't seen that many of them as I've been off work and have been having lie-ins   When are you getting started again?

Misse and Jilly, it won't be long until you're both cycling - can't wait to hear how it all goes and see those BFPs flashing up   

Pat, won't be long for you either hun - you're doing so well with weight loss.  I haven't been to SW in about 2 months and I've been eating all round me, and plan to eat all round me until the New Year   God knows what size I'll be when I rejoin in January - they'll be banning me!

Mrs B, you're wee twins are gorge!  I can see that your H really hasn't been D!  He doesn't know what he's missing!

Hello and thanks to Irish D, Fi, Last Chancer, Sparkle and everyone else   

I'm not feeling too bad girls.  I got a phonecall from RFC yesterday saying they had a cancellation and asking me if I wanted to go for a review appointment today!!    Like, we were only told the day before that we'd lost the pregnancy so I told the girl it was a tad too soon!!  I can't even think straight let alone go for review - haven't even had a bleed yet since coming off meds and they want me to go for a review!  I don't know what goes on in that place!  

Anyway, I'm starting to feel a wee bit more human - went and got my hair done and am going to hit the shops tomorrow.  I'll be stocking up on some Christmas vino too - haven't had a drink in 8 weeks which is a record for me!!

Take care everyone XX


----------



## justone

Hi *CC friends* Hoping this finds you all well tonight! Just a quick post from me tonight,sorry it's a me one. I promise I'll post personals tomorrow.
Just to let you know I'll be starting sniffing on 15 Jan for my 3rd and last ever IVF/ICSI cycle. Confirmed today by OFC on the phone.
More from me tomorrow.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

My god justone that was quick..Hopefully we will start round that time also.. We are up on the 12th..

Tessy, thats a bit 2 quick... We hadtowait 4 months for ours..

Sorry no personals just a quick log on before i head to bed.

Hello all you other lovely ladies hope you are all well.

Nite all

Jillyhen


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
I hope your all well & not too stressed with the run up to Christmas 
Maximom - thanx so much for the reply it has put me at ease, you have explained everything so well 
Roll on tomorrow, I can't believe we are eventually getting somewhere


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11 BFP









Tessy  FET 23/11/11 07/12/11  

Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11 BFN









Angiebaby FET 26/11/11 09/12/11 BFN









Theep FET 15/12/11 28/12/11  

Irishd ICSI  

Justone ICSI
















MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF
















Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET
















Maximom FET  

M+M IVF


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy hope you are doing ok huni, i think it is a bit too soon for a review. You need some time after what you have been through. Hope you have a good christmas. Sending you big     

Justone that is great news that you will be starting again so soon. I am praying it is 3rd time lucky for you huni.      I posted that cd today, hopefully it will be with you soon.  

Jilly how are you? Hope you can get going soon too.  

M+M i think maximom has explained everything really well. The schedule is very clear and the ladies on here will keep you right.Good luck with your upcoming tx.     

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Hope you all have a lovely christmas.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all?

CAnt believe tomoro is xmas eve...  Are you all set?

Just want to wish you all a merry christmas, and i hope santa comes.

Jillyhen


----------



## Maximom

Just wanted to wish everyone a very merry Christmas in case i'm not online between now and then   

Theep, fingers crossed for 28th huni...i'll be thinking of you over the hols and lets hope you give us all some great news after the hols    

I thought I was doing well being very organised...had everything done by yesterday, only my turkey to collect from the butchers. Was planning on having a nice relaxing time today & tomoro but first af  since m/c has arrived (not good). I'm an emotional wreck and have    all day yest & today, really hope I'm feeling a bit brighter by Sunday.

Just as well me & dh decided to spend this Christmas home alone, think it'll be a day in front of the tele with a roaring fire in my jammies for me!!

Here's to new beginnings...may be 2012 be a great year for all of us  

Enjoy wotever ur all up to xxx


----------



## M+M

Hey girlies just to update.
We went & collected our meds today and you were all spot on the schedule is easy to follow so that's 1 less thing to stress about!
I start sniffing on Christmas day.  So now it begins.......   
Happy Christmas eve, eve to everyone & lets hope Santa's good to us all this year xxx


----------



## justone

Happy Christmas  to all my dear *CC * pals!
Hope you're all keeping well today... 
*Loopybud and Angie* sending you both lots of    and    
*MissE* thanks ever so much for the CD which arrived yesterday.    I listened to it yesterday evening and it was so relaxing that I fell asleep!  
*M+M* Best of luck with the sniffing. Make sure you drink lots of water to counteract headaches.   
*Maximom* your plans for Christmas Day sound great. Similar to mine, only my DS will be coming to stay with us and she knows we really like to chill out on the big day!
  
*Jillyhen* Think we might be starting our next cycle at about the same time. All depends on if you're beginning DRegging with Jan's AF.   
*Tessy* I agree with the others. Take your time before your next review so that you can get your head round everything.   
*Sparkle* Hope you and little bump are both doing well.   
*Theep* Hope you managed to get through to the RFC. Sending you lots of    as well as     for 28 Dec!
*Pat, Danni, Irishd* sending you all lots of   
*AFM* AF arrived early yesterday so will start sniffing earlier than expected. Nearly ready for Christmas. Just need to collect my DS later today and get a few last minute things and then that's me... So in case I'm not back on before then, just want to wish a very special Christmas for all of you. I'd have been lost without you these past few months. Thanks for being there for me!


----------



## patbaz

Hello lovely ladies just a quick post from me to wish you all a very merry Xmas. Am of to stay with family for next week so have a lovely time xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Just wanted to pop on and wish everyone a very Merry Christmas - hoping   fills your  and that the   brings your wishes for 2012 xxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Happy Christmas girls - hope you all have a good one XXXXXXX


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Just a quick one from me too. 
Off to mother in laws tomorrow for lunch.  Then my sisters.  No cooking for me!

Merry Christmas everyone.  Hope Santa is good to you all.  Hope 2012 proves to be a better year for us all.  Lots of successful treatments and arrivals of precious babies!! 

Thanks for all your support.  

Boo
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Justone glad the cd is working and really hope it helps. 

Just popping on to wish all you special ladies a very . Hope you have a good one and hope 2012 brings everything you are dreaming of.

Sending you all big  and 

Emma xx


----------



## M+M

Just wanted to wish all my new friends a Very Happy Christmas for tomorrow  

Enjoy & chill-ax !!!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Merry Christmas everyone, hope   was good to you.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

How are we all?

Hope you all had a lovely xmas.

Theep,is today your ofd?   

Just a quick log on before i head out today with my friend and her wee boy..

Jillyhen x


----------



## theep

Jilly, 29th is otd.  I don't have any symptoms so I'm not holding out much hope, I'll let you know how it goes, x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How is everyone?

Theep good luck for tomoro..

Thats the end of my hols im back in work today :-( on the plus side its only 2 days and then off till the 5 th jan.. 

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Good morning girls!
Hope Santa was good to you all and that you all enjoyed Christmas. I overindulged    as usual so now need to get myself on the right track again.   
Best of luck *theep* for tomorrow.    
Hope your first day back at work goes well *Jilly*. Thankfully I'm not back until 5 Jan.
More later!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck for tomorrow Theep.


----------



## Journey09

Hey everyone how are yous?  

Hope yous all had a lovely Christmas!! Sorry i haven't been on in a while but have no internet at home and can only get on when at mums!! 

I had a very very quite Christmas, DH avoiding drink and trying to exercise with the hope it will improve SA in February!! 

Counting the days til 2012, hopefully it will be our year girls!!!    

Theep - sending you loads of luck for tomorrows - fingers crossed  

Talk soon  

J x


----------



## lastchancer

Theep good luck for tomorrow xxxx

Journey - re your Dh efforts - if he is excercisingin the gym tell him to stay out of the sauna/jacuzzi/steam rooms etc - these all have a negative impact on SA - my DH avoided them and cut down drinking to once every couple of weeks before our last cycle and his SA results were the best of any of our TX's - and needless to say so far it has been well worth it ! good luck with everything xx

Hi to all you other ladies - hope you all had a good xmas 

AFM - went today looking prams and baby furniture then came home and went thru all the books the shops gave me - soo scary how much stuff is actually needed and really made me think - OMG i'm actually having a baby in 3mth time ! - so hard to decide on what to get but saturday is the day for decisions on the pram and furniture for def so next fews days will be researching the stuff i like - and am back to work 2mor so wont have much time lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Theep thinking of you this morning..

Lastchancer, when my nieces where born i couldnt believe the stuff my sis had to buy was madness.. Im sure you cant wait..

Journey how are you hun?

Im rotten with the cold my nose is like a flippin tap and typical when im heading away to my sister.. :-(

We are due up in origin on the 12th to get schedule and hopefully lift drugs.. Will they start me on dec's af or leave it till Januarys's?

Jillyhen x


----------



## theep

Hi ladies,

Can't believe I'm actually writing this, got a   this morning!!!  I did two tests just to be sure!  I can't believe it as I have had no symptoms at all.     that this little one(s) stay with us, xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Brilliant news theep, so delighted for you and hubby.

At last the board's luck is changing..

What a horrible morning, lets hope our flight goes on time tonite..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Jillyhen - hope you got away on time - i'd say origin will start you with dec af if it falls after drugs collected as they are scheduling you in like the rfc - good luck with this TX xxx

Theep - CONGRATULATIONS - praying all continues well and you have a very dry but happy new year !


----------



## MissE

Theep congrats on your news    .Hoping everything continues to go well for you huni.
Hopefully 2012 is going to prove to be a lucky year for us ladies, this boards luck has to change.  

Jilly hope they can get you started with decs af     . Hope your cold clears up soon. have a lovely new year spending time with your nieces. I wanted to know the same about jans af cos i think my af will be due around 16th Jan but appt isnt until 23rd jan.

Lastc hope you decide on what you want to buy, i'm sure it is getting really exciting now for you.  

Will be back on later to update the list.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congratulations Theep, thats great news, hopefully the luck is changing now.

Jilly - ask them when you are up, the last time we cycled with them our appointment to collect drugs was a week or 10 days after af started and I spoke to the nurse about it, she couldn't tell me straight away but rang me back later and said I could start on that cycle. Have a great time with your sister and the twins.

MissE, hopefully they let you start this cycle, hopefully you won't find the time coming round.

AFM, still sniffing away, have a few more weeks to go because ec is not till 24th Jan so I'm halfway there now. Heading home tomorrow morning to spend new year with my folks and most importantly my gorgeous 19 month old niece.

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Im so excited cant wait to see my sister and my wee nieces, even tho im feeling rotten now have no taste...

Dec's af is here so im wondering if they will start me as the last time i collected my drugs on the 11th and started 2 days later...

irishd, how are you feeling with the sprays?

Any word on your appt MissE?

I will probably not get much chance to be on here over the next few days so im wishing you all happy new year and im hoping 2012 our dreams will come true.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Theep, that's great news - congratulations hunXXX  Here's to 8 healthy months ahead   

Hello to everyone else, hope you all had a good Christmas and Happy New Year to you all XX


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Sparkle ICSI 09/11/11 11/11/11 25/11/11 BFP 

Tessy FET 23/11/11 07/12/11
















Loopybud ICSI 24/11/11 07/12/11 BFN 

Angiebaby FET 26/11/11 09/12/11 BFN 

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP 

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12  

Justone ICSI  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF  

Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET  

Maximom FET
















M+M IVF


----------



## Journey09

hey ladies, quick nip on tonight while in mums!! 

Big congratulations theep - brilliant news, im sure u are over the moon, what a way to start 2012!!! 

lastchancer - thanks for advice - DH staying away from bath/sauna etc, drink and bicycle!! I really hope it improves his SA and results in a postive outcome for us!! 

Jillyhen - hope you feeling bit better and have fantastic time with your sister and nieces!! 

Hey to all other ladies - hope all is well with yous!! 

Happy New Year to everyone incase im not back on!! Cant wait for 2012 - it will be the year for us all  

J x


----------



## Maximom

Theep, big congrats on ur wonderful news...what an amazing way to start the new year!!!


----------



## justone

Happy New Year to each and everyone of you.
Congratulations    *theep*. Am truly delighted for you! 
To all my CC friends who faced disappointment and heartache in 2011 in this horrendous journey, here's hoping that 2012 will be the year when all your dreams come through.      
To all my CC friends who have been blessed with BFP, may your little bumps thrive into happy, healthy babies.      
To all of you who have taken time out to answer my queries and 'listen' to my rants and raves in 2011, thank you!   
AFM, well I am sincerely hoping that 2012 is my year as the past few years read as follows:
2008: DM has a brain tumour (gets tx and recovers); BIL ill in hospital (recovers); 2009: mmc; DS dies from cancer (RIP) just 6 weeks after diagnosis; 2010: ICSI # 1 BFN; FIL seriously ill (recovers thankfully but now on dialysis thrice weekly); 2011: ICSI # 2 BFN; DM diagnosed with dementia (moves into nursing home); DH very ill (recovers); DC (same age as me) dies (RIP) recovering from surgery...
Sorry to be all doom and gloom. DH, BIL and I are heading to Belfast tonight for NYE, hoping to visit BIL and 3 wee DN tomorrow. 
Wherever you are or whoever you are with, please have a lovely time this NY and create for yourself lots of lovely memories to treasure in the future; memories that will sustain you through the bad times.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Don't really post much on here as my 2nd ivf is only starting in jan. Will know more next Monday whenni go to Glasgow for appt!
Justone what a terrible few years you have had! Hopefully 2012 will be your year Hun! If you go by the pain/ pleasure theory u r def due some pleasure!!!

Afm 2011 has been my worst year yet in my life. Had 1st ivf BFP with twins in march. Granda took I'll in may, went into prem labour due to concealed abruption on 14 th aug- my beautiful twin boys were born at 22+6 weeks. Granda died on 15th, then my beautiful twin boys died on the evening of 15th, then more deaths in family dads aunt and uncles-last one being buried on Xmas eve! So really glad to see the back of 2011. Only thing good that came out of it was my beautiful niece and of course my sons even tho inonly got to keep them for a day! 

Hope 2012 brings you all the lots of happiness you all deserve xxxxxxxx happy new year to you all!! Xxx


----------



## Maximom

Twinangelsmummy, big hugs for ya hun   u've had a terrible year...I hope 2012 is much kinder to you. Good luck for ur next tx cycle, lets hope u'll be on here soon with wonderful news for us all  

Lynn


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks Lynn. Happy new year to you. Here's hoping 2012 is all of our year! X


----------



## patbaz

Hello lovelyladies
First off a huge congrats to theep.  What a wonderful end to 2011, I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy huni             

To all the other lovelies on here I wish you all a very Happy New Year filled with BFP's for all of us    

Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Happy new year to all the special ladies on here. Hope 2012 is a much better year and that all your dreams come true. You are an amazing group of ladies and deserve every happiness. Sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Happy New Year everyone,   all our dreams come true in 2012.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Happy new year, lets hope 2012 is a good one for us all..

I so glad to see the back of 2011, its been a horrendous year with one thing and another.. Only good thing to come out if it was the births of my beautiful nieces.. Even then one of them was born by emerg section..

The girls where christened yesterday and what a great day head a bit sore today..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## M+M

Hey Ladies Happy New Year to you all & here's hoping 2012 is OUR year!!   

We just took all our decoartions down today & the house seems so bare  its all over for another year  
I was in the Pound shop in town & you'll never believe what they had on display?? 
Easter Eggs - WTF!! Its a wee bit too early for all that lol

AFM Ive been sniffing since Christmas day, it all seems to be going ok, apart from my boobs being very sore/tender. 
I do have 1 question  - I had 1 day (only) of bleeding 4 days after I started sniffing, then I thought my period was going to start yesterday when it was due but it didn't fully come - if you know what I mean. My period usually lasts 4/5days. Has anyone else experience this? Is it normal for your period to try and start twice


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Happy new year everyone... may we all be blessed with bfp's and beautiful babies 

my baby girl was 9 yesterday... at 23:08 on the 2nd jan 03 my life changed forever and i am eternally gratefull, i hope you all experience the same and 2012 is hopefully the year we make her a big sister x


----------



## justone

Hi CC friends!
Hoping you are all well and not too broke after celebrating Christmas/NYE or sales shopping. Isn't the weather dire? 
Dreading going back to work on Thurs. Hate the thought of it. 
Sending you all lots of       and of course


----------



## babydreams282

Hey ladies

Havent been on over the holidays, trying to take a break from all things IF, until after my surgery, whenever that may be...lol  but just wanted to let you all kown i think about you often, wishing you all the best in 2012 and i hope all our dreams come true!

Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## confused123

collected drugs rfc  today, start sniffing tomorrow very nervous even though i have been to origin finding it hard to positive as last cycle was a disaster.

any side effects of sniffing


----------



## Irish Daffodil

confused123, hope the sniffing went ok this morning, I have been sniffing since 27th nov and the only thing I have found is that I am a lot more tired than usual (DH loving it because I'm going to bed earlier and he has full control of the remote!), hopefully you will sail through without side effects.

Jilly, how was your time with the girls? I spent new year with my 19 month old niece who woke up in time to watch the fireworks on tv with us which was lovely.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## confused123

thanks no probs only not sure if i am taking to little, but good to be started, a new yearis a great time to be optimistic


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Im back to the grindstone today and im totally shattered...

Confused how are you feeling hun?

Hows all our preg ladies..

Babyd, where have you been hiding? Any word of your op..

Justone when are you back in origin?

MissE any word of your appts?

Just a quick log on to get a catch up..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies - hope you all had a great new year - i have been reading everyday but not had chance to post.

Congrats to those who got their BFP's and confirmed scans - hope the motnhs rollin quickly for you 

Good luck to those embarkingon new TX's - praying 2012 brings happy news

AFM - got nursery furniture. prem and car seat left over on NYE so have started at last - have my little checklist courtesy of Bounty packs and am shocked at how much still have to get in ! 

the backache has set in almost permanently - i am sitting for 9hrs a day between driving and actually being in work - the lumbar supports are a waste of time as dont help at all - but at least only 12 wks left ! started watching One Born Every Min last night- not sure thats a good thing but going with the better to be prepared motto lol 

will keep lurking but heres some   &   for all in 2012

Shari x


----------



## Jillyhen

Lastchancer

I was amazed how much stuff you need for a baby, i got my eyes opened when i saw my nieces and how much stuff my sis had to buy.. Crazy..

For the ladies in waiting, what stage are you all at?

ive just confirmed my appt at origin next thur and i get my drugs.. When will they start me this time? When i was with the rfc i fot my drugs on the 11th and started on the 13th.. Will it be a similar time frame.. Im started to get nervous now that it is all happening again eek
Jillyhen c


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Jilly - ive been awol for a bit, i am checking in from time to time but just taking some time out before my op. No word on when that will be just yet, hopefully i'll hear soon enough.  How are you feeling about starting again, its come round really quick  

Lastc - on my its so exciting, i can only imagine the stuff you've to buy.  Hopefully your back pain eases!

MissE - hows things with you, any date yet?

Tessy - hope your ok  

IrishD - hows your tx coming along, how you feeling? have you a date for EC yet?

Confused - how you feeling?

Justone - any word on when your starting?

Danni - happy birthday to your little madam!

M & M - hows the sniffing going for you, when you starting stims?

Patbaz - how are you hun?

Big hello to anyone ive missed, hope your all well!

AFM - still waiting on word about my op, just want to get it over with now and get started again, we have now made the decision to def have another go and will most likely go with Origin.  I feel like im ready to do this again.    It just always feels like im waiting, waiting, waiting


----------



## theep

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

I have an appointment in Origin in a couple of weeks for a scan, at that stage I will be around 7-8 weeks.  Should I contact my GP before then to get the ball rolling there?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? Havent posted in a day or so but have been reading.

Theep sorry cant answer your question, not really sure what way it works. Good luck for your scan huni, hoping it all goes well.       

Jilly wont be long now til your appointment. Really hope you get started again soon.  

Babyd how are you doing huni?   Nice to hear from you. Hope you get word soon on a date for your op.  

Lastc fab that you are now getting organised, it must be so exciting. The time will probably fly by. Sorry to hear you are having back problems though, hope it eases soon.  

Irishd how are things with you huni? Seems like you have been sniffing for quite a while now, hope this is the one huni.      

Confused great news on getting started, hope the dr meds dont cause you too many problems.  

Justone and M+M how are things going with you both?  

Danni how are you doing huni.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Only a few weeks now til my planning appointment with origin, hopefully we will get a start date soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi theep
Congrats on your bfp

I think u r meant to wait until after ur viability scan before going to gp to get referred. My last ivf was with rvh and I got bfp and went to gp first and got told off by clinic! 

Good luck with scan xx


----------



## Day Dreamer

Hello Theep, congratulations on your BFP, it is best to wait until after you have went to Origin for your 7 week scan, because they will provide you with a date for your last period etc - this is one of the first things your GP will ask (you don't have to tell about Fertility treatment it's your choice)  Enjoy the next 9 months


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone?

Thank god its friday, ive only worked 2 days and im wrecked...

Day dreamer, congrats on your bundle of joy..

babyd welcome back hun..

MissE, im starting to get freaked out, and keep wondering when they will start me off..

As we havent been with origin do you have a planning appointmet and get drugs on the same day?? All i know i have to do a bank raid before next thur to gather up the funds, luckily enough my inlaws are for helping us out and my mum has said that they cant help us out as dad is still not working and have no funds even tho he said he would help..

Must get back to work lunchtime over..

Should be on later.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi Jillyhen


With our cycle with Origin we had an appointment with the nurse where we got our drugs and handed over the money!
At the appointment you discuss when you want to start treatment.
I was on a short protocol so no DR just start stimming first week of cycle. On date of appointment I was about one week into my cycle so couldn't start that cycle. I was also irregular so couldn't determine when I was likely to start next cycle. They agreed to start me on the pill that day so I could then plan/time my next cycle and I would know exactly (within a day or two) when I would need to go for scans etc... 
So it all really depends on where you are in your cycle when you collect your drugs.
hth
Jo-Ley


----------



## justone

Hi CC girls
I've been up to my eyes these past few days, what with being back to work etc... 
have been lurking but haven't been posting, sorry!  Hope you're all well.

*Theep * congratulations on your bfp!    All the best for your scan, really hope it goes well for you. You must be really excited!         

*Lastc * Hope your back is much better. Am so pleased all is going well for you.      

*Patbaz and Tessy* Hoping you are both well. Sending you on lots of   

*Babyd* Any word about your upcoming op? Sending you lots of      

*Jilly * You and I are just days apart.  DH and I are up for our appt on Mon morn (9 Jan). Haven't sorted out the money yet.  Will have to raid the piggy bank over the weekend!  Mon is our planning appt but we're also picking up the meds too as my day 21 falls next week too so by this time next week, I'll be sniffing again! What about you? When will you start sniffing?         

*Irishd, confused and M+M* how is the sniffing going? Any headaches? I'm not looking forward to them, I got them in my 2 previous cycles...          

*Danni* hope you had a lovely time at your wee girl's birthday. Sending you   

*MissE* Am sure you can't wait until you get started. Any date yet?         

*Joley* What stage are you at doll?      

*To anyone I have forgotten tonight*  so sorry.  Am feeling really sleepy tonight and that helps to explain why I'm even more dopey than normal.  Hoping you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, how you all doing?

How are our Origin girls Misse and Jilly - not long now!  Good luck on getting started!

Baby Dreams, I hope you hear something soon about op so that you can get going again  - that's great news that you feel ready to get going again.  

Last C- God, I can't believe how far on you are and it's so exciting to hear that you're buying all of your bits and bobs! You'll be bankrupt before Junior arrives!  

Theep, how are you hun, have you heard anything about your first scan yet?

Sparkle, how are things going with you - when's your 12 week scan?

Pat, any word about your FET yet hun?

Irish D, Danni, Justone, M+M, Confused, Maximom, Twinangelsmummy and everyone else Hello!

AFM, I'm not too bad, had a c**p Christmas and back to work this week   God, I sound so depressing!  
I feel so sad about what could have been but I'm determined to move on. I've been shopping the bit out on Amazon this week buying ovulation tests and baby aspirin - DH is in for a wild time   Can't wait to have review and see when we can go again.  We plan to stay with RFC if we can have an ICSI cycle this summer (doubtful given their waiting lists), if not we'll sign up to Origin and hopefully cycle during July/ August when I'm off work.  If any of you win the lottery in the meantime will you send me a cheque for 5 grand so that I can pay for it all??   

Have a good weekend girls XX


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Tessy sorry to hear you had a rough christmas. It takes time huni to be able to move on after a loss but you will find the strength.   Liking the attitude that you are still a trier though  . Really hope your review comes round soon and you can get to do a fresh cycle during the summer.

Justone not long now huni. Hoping this cycle goes well huni and brings you that long awaited bfp.         Good luck for monday.

Jilly not sure what way it works with origin either, i am assuming that i will have to wait til febs cycle. I think my af is due the week beginning 16th jan if it arrives on time...... hopefully it will be a week or so late  . My planning appt isnt until 23rd jan. Hope your appt goes well during the week and you can get started soon, that is lovely that your in-laws are helping you.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, patbaz, twinangelsmummy, irishd, babyd, theep, lastc, dannii, sparkle, m+m, maximom and anyone else i've missed. Heading to bed cos it has been a very busy week and i still have the cold.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone?

I cant remember what stage i started last time.. My af is just away on tues past so im wondering will they use that date as i started the sprays n the 13th feb.. Im still bricking it and also trying to scramble up the money to pay it.. My inlaws have given us a generous donation and ive yetto speak to my dad as i know their finances arent great with him still not working and my mum replied we have no money just forget about the whole ivf thing and adopt..I cracked up with her and ive explained to her time and time again we wnat to try for a baby of our own before we close the door on ivf.. 

Tessy, sorry you didnt have a good xmas   

MissE i had the cold last week and typical when i was heading over to England to see my nieces felt so miserable and cudnt sleep as my nose kept dripping. I was a misrable aul sod, needless to say it didnt stop me drinking wine!
We could all do a bank raid together..    I think we had discussed this ages ago  lol

Did any of you go on to the thread coping with christmas? Ive been on a few times and helped me over the hols.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confused123

hi all it is lovely to have some people to share this mad journey with, 2 ivf and a miscarriage in 6  months leaves you a bit bonkers,  sniffing going ok, although a bit more teary than usual, went out for dinner last night but had to leave for air  as hot flushes were mad. feeling positive as realized from the last time the fall is no different. baby dream: hope you a date comes through soon

jillyhen: i had a planning appointment and as soon as i paid  the fee i got drugs lots more boxes than the rfc, easy enough to make up the injections

Tessykins hope time passes quickly now that you are back to work, in the meantime do not give up as sometimes miracles do happen, it happened me in november but ended in mc, even though i had pcos and antibodies and he has antibodies and motility

but hope this year brings good luck to all


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies. Well we go over to gcrm tomo for appts all day mon ;-/ can't believe it's here already and just can't wait to have a plan! 
Love to you all esp those sniffing/stimming or in 2WW !! Hope all is going well! Xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all.

COnfused, did you have long to wait once you got your drugs till you started? Are the drugs much different than the rfc?

Sorrygirls im gon to have a rant.. My sis said that dad had been on the phone talking to mum re funds for our ivf so i rang her to see what the craic was.. They are gonna help us with part of the but mum being the ever caring mother turned round and said to me that the money would be wasted for it not to work again.. Senstive me started to    and did she ever want a child so bad that yo would de anything i was raging so she hung up..

Needless to say i texted my sis and tol her the craic and she rang mum up to give her a eating.. Im getting tetchy already..

Twinangelsmummy, good luck for monday hun, hope all goes well..

Jillyhen


----------



## confused123

Jilly the drugs were different as you had to draw them up from a bottle but to be honest it was not that complicated just need a bit of preparation (they could have changed since then) , I went for my planning appointment in  May and started on my next AF in June  (short protocol) but that is the way my cycle fell plus i wanted to wait a month so i would be of work for the summer. 

i know that my mum cares  but she keeps telling me i am obsessed so i sent her a link i found on this website 'what to do/ not to say if you daughter/ friend is infertile' did not how she would take it worked  so i also sent it to other family members, it saves the, you will be next/relax/ gods will comments. I am avoiding every one this cycle next total peace.  Not sure what to do with work any one any advice, egg collection will be in half term and appointments before work so things worked out well, should i tell anyway? in case i have a meltdown?

good wishes to everyone sniffing/ stimming and in 2ww, hopefully next christmas will be very merry indeed 
Twinangelsmummy, good luck for monday


----------



## justone

Hi again girls
Hope weekend is going well for you all.
Sorry *Jillyhen* to hear that you have been so annoyed. Hope things improve and that all works out for you before your appt on Thurs.   
*twinangelsmummy* best of luck for tomorrow in GCRM.   
*Confused* I think if I were you I'd let the boss know what the craic is. I did and it does make it easier especially when booking time off. My boss let me have all day tomorrow off as it is about a 4 hour round trip for the appt. Only you can really decide what is best for you, though! Best of luck whatever you decide...   
*MissE* Hope your cold is better. I dosed up on Lemsips yesterday as I was feeling really rotten. It really helped to bring me round.   
*Lastc, theep and sparkle* Hope you are all enjoying the journey into becoming mums. Hope all is well with you.   
*Tessy* Am loving your positivity. Hope work goes well for you!   
*Babyd* Hope you get date for your op ASAP.    
*Danni, JoleyPat, Irish D, M+M, Maximom and anyone else I may have forgotten* Hello, how are you all? Sending you all   
*AFM* DH and I are up tomorrow for our appt. Hoping to pick up meds to begin sniffing this week. Have a wee question for those of you who have been to Origin for tx. Do you need to pay for complete tx before you start or just meds? How do you know how much money to bring with you? DH and I don't use cheque books so will need to bring cash. Getting very nervous about it...


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing.

Justone good luck for your appointment tomorrow.        I'm not sure about when you pay for what as its my first time with them but hopefully some of the other ladies will know. I am just using my debit card to pay. My cold is not too bad today thanks, much better than it has been thanks.

Twinangelsmummy good luck for your appointment tomorrow, hope it all goes well.        

Jilly sorry you have been put through so much annoyance.   I really hope everything sorts itself out before thursday, you dont need any extra stress.

Confused how are you doing huni? I think it helps to tell your boss, at least then they will hopefully be a bit more understanding if you are feeling a bit stressed. Just do what is right for you huni.  

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you are all having a good weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Jo-Ley

Hi Justone,

They should have sent you an invoice before now, if I remember right, and you will need to pay total for cycle.
Maybe best to call them so you can have the right amount ready, so that would be something not to have to worry about..
Jo-Ley


----------



## justone

*MissE and Jo-ley* Thanks for replying.   We haven't received anything in the post at all from them. 
  We changed bank accounts over the holidays and are having difficulties   accessing funds. It is going to rectify itself in the next week or so.  
We have enough cash to pay for meds thanks to SIL but wouldn't have enough to pay for whole of tx tomorrow. 
Hopefully clinic will allow us to pay for meds tomorrow   and pay up for the rest at our next appt or failing that, next week. I just don't want to have to wait until Feb's AF as time is of the essence due to our ages (41 and 42).


----------



## Jo-Ley

Justone,
Don't panic, I am sure it will be fine.   We had to switch to ICSI on day of egg collection so had to pay the extra for that later.


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
How was your weekend? can't believe its the start of another working week 
Im sori i can't help with the Origin ?'s but no doubt someone on here will have the answers 
I have a ? myself 
I started sniifing Suprecur on 25/12 - 4 times a day. 
When I was collecting my meds the nurse told me if my AF hadn't started by the 05/01 to contact the nurse as I would have to have blood tests etc 
I had 1/2's day of bleeding 4 days after I started sniffing, which at that time I took it as my period. 
Altho it came early and it usually lasts 4/5days - i just assumed it was my period.
Well today my AF has arrived with a vengence - 2 days after the date I was suppose to contact the nurse if it hadn't arrived.
What should I do? ring the rfc tomoro?? im just worried that it affects the days I should start injecting but i also don't want to look like a muppet lol
Any advice would be great


----------



## MissE

M+M usually they just want to be sure af arrives to show that you have down regged properly. They give you a date and if af hasnt shown by that date they do a blood test just to check the hormones. I think the fact that it is here will mean everything is good to go, i shouldnt think it would matter too much that af arrived 2 days after the date they gave you. If you want some reassurance then just ring them tomorrow and speak to one of the nurses. Dont be afraid to ask them, that is what they are supposed to be there for. Good luck huni.

Emma xx


----------



## M+M

Thanx Emma 
I suppose logically that makes total sense but when you start on the IVF road you read into everything & start second guessing yourself lol


----------



## MissE

Oh i know huni. This journey makes you worry about every little detail cos we really want everything to go to plan.   

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck today Justone, when we were with Origin we had to pay at the planning appointment, but we had received a letter telling us how much it all was and we knew our dates for starting. Hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## Journey09

Hey to all you lovely ladies!! I have been nipping on at work and reading all your posts but sorry i havent got to reply to each and everyone!! 

I was wondering can some help me out on a query i have - When i went to appt with consultant at Origin on 14 December he said that for my treatment with them that i would have to phone when my AF arrives, few days later they do bloods and then tell me when to start injecting.  When i had my last session with RFC i was on pill for nearly 2 months, then sniffing and then injecting.  Has anyone done prodecure that Origin are talking about or what did you think of it?  

Sorry for ranting on but i just starting to get worried that as i had a good egg collection (12) the first time maybe the change might not be good!!! Probably just worrying over nothing   Appreciate any advice. 

Good Luck to all ladies with appts, on 2 WW, sniffing etc Wishing yous all the luck in the world, hoping and   2012 is our year. 

J x


----------



## babydreams282

Hey ladies

Just a quick one from me Justone good luck with your appt today, hope all goes well!  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, hope your all keeping well and had a good weekend


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey lovely ladies

Justone good luck for today.. Ive been on the phone to origin today as i still hadnt received our final bill plus the lady only told us we had paid £200 when in fact it was £500!!  All has to be paid on thurs i dont know where im goin to get the extra cash!! We are already strapped as it is..

I know ive been thru ivf before and as ive a memory like a goldfish at the min.. What should i be eating/drinking to help?

My sis and nieces are coming over today as my bro in law is on a course and em couldnt manage with the 2 rascals 24hours for 5 days so be good to see them. They are home a day earlier as my dad's uncle has had a heart attack and is now in antrim.. What the heck will come next..

Did you all have a nice weekend?

Journey, sorry i cant help you hun, i was given no indication when our treatment would start and dates of af

Twinsangels mummy good luck for your appt..

Must go ladies lunchtime..

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi everyone. Hope all is well.
Quick post from me as I'm very tired tonight. 
Hope your appt went really well today *Twinangelsmummy*. Have been thinking about you all day.   
AFM appt went well. Collected all drugs today! Start injecting on Thurs! Haven't done this in previous 2 cycles so will be a wee bit daunting initially. Had sniffed 4 times a day in previous 2 tx cycles.
Sending all CC lots of  and    as well as    .


----------



## Jillyhen

ooh exciting times justone

Did you have to pay for everything today? We are a bit worried about the extra cash as we have most of it..

Twinanglesmummy how did you get on?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls!
Justone great news! Very exciting ;-) fxd it all works out!;-)
Got on great yesterday girls. Doing short protocol so on metformin since yesterday and start stimming when afarrives after bloods and scan so hopefully end of next week ;-) can't believe I've started already! ;-) 

Love to u all!
Ps I'm not too sure where everyone is at in theircycles. Could we have an update? Sorry my heads like a sieve!
I'll start! Doing antagonist protocol with gcrm. Started metformin yesterday and starting stims (menopur) hopefully next week!
Xxx


----------



## MissE

Sorry ladies, havent done an updated list recently so here goes:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11  BFP









Irishd ICSI 24/01/12
















Justone ICSI
















Twinangels IVF  

MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF
















Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET
















Maximom FET  

M+M IVF  

If there are any other dates need added just let me know. 
Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies, ive not posted in a long while but have been lurking and trying to keep up with whats going on. 

Im not cycling at the moment and am making the most of being tx free. A well earned rest after four full cycles!! Undecided as to where we go from here but at the moment its looking like no more treatment. We will enjoy another few months and think more about it after having our lives back again.

Good luck everyone, things look like theyll be getting busy around here soon!!

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Katie huni, welcome back. How have you been? Its lovely to hear from you. Glad to hear you are enjoying your time out. I hope whatever you decide you will pop on from time to time just for a catch up.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Welcome back Katie, i was thinking of you at the start of the week.

MissE what stage are you at?

Twinnangelsmom,good luck on starting..

Im starting to get worried that we wont get started this month due to the shortage of the last wee bit of payment..

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks for the update miss E. Helps a lot ;-) xx


----------



## confused123

hi sniffing away, ec not till 15th February, now worried that i seem to be sniffing for a very long time, headaches/ flushes are only systom but at least that shows something is working.

hope every one is getting on ok


----------



## MissE

Confused just adding you in huni.

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP 

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12  

Confused ICSI 15/02.12  

Justone ICSI   

Twinangels IVF
















MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF  

Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET  

Maximom FET
















M+M IVF
















If i have forgot anyone i'm ver sorry, just give me a shout and i'll add you in.

Confused rfc do tend to have you sniffing for a long time, it seems to be so that they can fit you into their schedule. Hopefully the time will pass quickly for you. 

Jilly i'm just waiting til 23rd for my planning appointment.Think af is on its way so will be febs af before i can start. Good luck for tomorrow.  

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Katie, welcome back, keep in touch with us whatever you decide.
Twinangels, congratulations on getting started.
Jilly, is it tomorrow that you are up at Origin? Good luck if it is, hope you can get started again soon.
MssE, not long now till your appointment, i'm sure you are counting the days.
Justone, good luck with the injection tomorrow.
Confused, I know what you mean about sniffing, I started sniffing on 27th nov and my ec is 24th jan.

Big hello to Dannii, Patbax, M+M, Maximom and anyone I missed.

AFM, finally start stimms tomorrow, feel like i've been sniffing forever! but will hopefully be all worth it. My sister announced her second pregnancy this week (she's 12 weeks gone) so i'm delighted for her (i have known since she found out). We are very close and as kids had all the illnesses together so i'm really   this tx works for me so we get to share this experience as well.

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
MissE thanks for the updated table, im realy hoping we get the go ahead to start tomorrow. We havent received a letter from origin re the cost just a few tel calls but we are still confused.. We have most of the money gathered up so fingers crossed and   that we get the drugs.. I will    if i dont get started this month as i dont really want to have started the same time as my ivf last year, e many memories...
Justone & Irishd good luck for starting meds tomorrow, fingers crossed im not long behind you..
MissE wont be long till your appt, hang in there..
Danni,Katie,Maxim,Patb,and others i forget hope you are all well.
Jillyhen s


----------



## MissE

Jilly i havent heard anything from origin at all. Had my appointment in december and got the planning appointment date that day. I have some menopur in the house and thought i should maybe phone to ask if it is any use to me this cycle. Dont see the point in wasting it. Am i supposed to have been contacted by origin by this stage?

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Hi CC girls 
A wee quick one from me tonight as I'm feeling shattered tonight! 
*Katie* nice to meet you!   
Best of luck *Jillyhen* for your appt tomorrow! Hope everything works out for you! Don't forget to ask about baby A!    
*MissE* hope you get sorted soon with the clinic. You're doing a great job with the Hall of Fame!   
*Irishd* Best of luck with your injection tomorrow! Definitely will ease side effects of sniffing!   
*Confused* When do you start injecting? Am not looking forward to side effects you mentioned! I had them last 2 cycles and they were not nice!   
*tam83* Delighted all went so well for you on Mon. Sending you   
*Theep, Sparkle, Danni, Patb, Maximom and M+M* Sending you and *anyone else I might have forgotten* sending you all lots of    
 to all CC friends! Night night! xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Jilly best of luck for today hun, hope all goes well.  

Katie - welcome back, i was also thinking about you last week and wondering where you were, hope all is well  

Justone - how you feeling?  

Irishd - good luck with injections today.. eeeek i hated first starting them as i was bricking it!  

MissE - not long for you now, how you feeling about starting again?

confused - hope the time passing quickly for you, it wont be long now, hang in there  

Twinangelsmummy - so glad everything went well at GCRM, can i ask you how it works with them, how many times do you need to to over to them during your tx and are you getting your scans done in NI?  

Lastc - hope the back pain has eased up  

Big hello to all other ladies, M & M, Journey, danni, patbax, maximom and anyone else ive missed


----------



## Journey09

Hey to all you lovely ladies, hope everything is going well for yous. Jillyhen good luck with your appt today.

justone - i see you mentioned Baby A - is this asprin?? 

J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

just a quick log on from me, thanks for all the well wishes.

Im bricking it lol

Be on later to update you.

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

quick one from me 
i will be back later for more but wanted to wish jillyhen best of luck for appointment today xx


----------



## Maximom

Evening all, just a quick one from me...foned RFC today to see how the waiting list was looking + have been told the letters are going out over the next two weeks for FET's + I should be starting tx in Feb   .

Jilly, I hope ur appt went well today hun...make sure to keep us posted!

Big hello to everyone else, I hope 2012 is being kind to everyone so far
  


Lynn


----------



## justone

Hi again CC friends!
*Jillyhen* Looking forward to hearing how you got on today.   
*Maximom* Glad you are starting FET soon! Now time to prepare yourself for it. Have never been lucky enough in either of my 2 cycles to get any frosties so don't know too much about what it entails...   
*Journey09*How are you? That's right! Read on other threads here on FF where other girls undergoing tx were put on it by their clinics during and after tx. Forgot to ask about it when we were up on Mon.   
*Irishd*How are getting on with your injections? Have just done my first ever Suprefact injection! Major angst! Had to get DH to help me do it!   
*Babyd* Doing ok thanks. How's life with you?   
A massive big hello to everyone else. Sending you all lots of  as well as oodles of


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
Im now back on the ivf journey again, ive got my drugs and start the sprays on the 17th Feb.. My head is full of dates..I was a bit panicky re the money situation and was a nervous wreck but thankfully all was ok..
!st scan is the 7th feb, next scan 15th and all being well e/c week beginning the 20th so again its 4 weeks start to finish.
Justone, i did ask about the baby aspirin and they wouldnt recommend it at all, its only given to ladies who have lots of ivf or recurrent miscarriages she asked if i was on folic acid and i said i was taking pregnacare and thats grand.
How is everyone? 
Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Jilly that is fab news that your appointment went well. Good news too that you can start again soon. Hoping this is the one huni.             

Maximom good to hear you  will be getting started FET very soon. Really hoping your snowbabies bring you luck.          

Justone the jabs will get easier the more practice you get. Good luck huni.         

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Gosh! *Jillyhen* your protocol is a good bit shorter than mine. Delighted all went well today. Thanks for remembering to ask about baby A. Now time for lots of PMA...     
*MissE* Thanks for words of wisdom. They do say that practice makes perfect so I should be an expert by the time I'm done with all this tx lark!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls
Babydreams.- u can ask me anything hun! I foned up in November and booked in for all appts on same day in GCRM. I had to get gp to take blood and I posted it over for AMH which meant when I went over they sort of already knew which protocol to put me on. On the day we had scan and semen analysis ( they had results within an hour of semen analysis!) then consultant appt after and then nurses appt and she went through consents and protocol and drugs etc. She then ordered our drugs and they are being delivered tomo to my house! I'm getting scans done in dundonald so I only have to go over for egg collection and embryo transfer! So quite good actually and they have 48% success rate in under 33s so that's good too! ( although trying not to get my hopes up!) they really are very good and Im really happy we are under theircare. They were really lovely about the boys and we are doing SET this time. 

Jillyhen glad u got sorted Hun ;-) exciting times;-)

Maximom- great u are able to have FET next month ;-) 

Justone- how u getting on hun?

Love to all you lovely ladies ;-) xxxxxx


----------



## confused123

having a bad day, bloated.tired and teary.

Irish daffodil: my you have been sniffing a long time at least the end is soon, 

justone: start injecting on the 2nd February 

jilly:that is great news

take care all, sending lots of good wishes toall


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Big hugs confused xxxxx it will all be worth it in the endxxxxx


----------



## Journey09

Good Morning lovely ladies, very cold one this morning!! 

Justone - Thanks, i just asked about Baby Aspirin because a girl i know mentioned it to me also!! She had two failed cycles and on her third one took it and now has twin boys, then hand another cycle, took it again and has wee girl!! How is the injections going?? Where are you having your treatement?? 

Jillyhen - that is fantastic news that you are getting started again - excited times hun! 

Twinangelsmummy83 - that is fantastic the ways things work with GCRM.  Hoping it all goes well 

Maximom - Great you will hopefully be starting FET soon 

A big hi to all other ladies x x 

AFM - we are waiting another few weeks to get SA done in Origin and then hoping that shortly thereafter we will have planning appt and get started with ICSI Round 2!! I dont know why but im feeling really nervous and scared about starting our second cycle - i think because i know what is ahead of me and afraid of disappointment again but as someone else said on here PMA so i have to keep reminding myself of that.  

Hoping and   for us all 



J x


----------



## justone

Good morning CC friends!
What a lovely day weather wise this is turning into... love to see a bit of sun even if it's cold outside.  Worth the frosty, foggy weather earlier today in my opinion!
Hope you are all well.
*Confused* Hope you're feeling a lot better today. This tx lark really takes its toll on us. I start injecting Gonal F on 1 Feb which is the date I think I started nasal sprays last year.     
*Journey09* We're having our tx at Origin. Thankfully managed to get first injection done last night with help of DH and clinic emergency W (problem was air trapped in the syringe vial ). DH didn't actually do the injection but he sorted out the syringe for me. Think he's needle phobic as he couldn't watch me inject myself! I was told that PMA does help tx so I'm trying to increase mine, although in saying that I had PMA aplenty in my 1st 2 cycles but both ended in BFN.  Read in other threads about baby A so was wondering what clinic thought of it. Silly me  forgot to ask when we were up. Hopefully things will start rolling for you very soon.   
*Tam83* Loved reading all about GCRM. Thanks for sharing all the info with us! Am loving your PMA!   
*Irishd* Hope you're getting on ok with the spray!   
To *all my other CC friends*, sending you all lots of          and of course  too.
More later!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good morning ladies, what a beautiful sunny day! Just a quick post from me as I'm sitting at the airport waiting to head over to Glasgow for a few days R&R with my bestie. 
Got a letter this morning to tell us to come up to RFC next Wednesday for preliminary bloods & weigh in etc. Then I'm to advise if my next AF (due 23rd) & I'll be up for my drugs......I think. I'm a bit confused though cos I've been told to get the pill but not when to start it yet. I'm assuming it'll be with this AF but does anyone know? If that is the case, would that look like EC might be March sometime? I know I've been lurking on here for ages so should really know all this by now. I really can't believe it's time to join in!!
Luck & love to all. Be back later when I get to the land of haggis xx


----------



## Journey09

Justone - Glad you got your first injection over - your on the road now hun   My goodness so many of us with Origin at the minute, surely we will bump into other some day!! On our first cycle my DH dont injection on day 1 but that was the first and last, he near passed out & was afraid of hurting me so i just plucked up the courage to do it myself and found it alot easier!! PMA all the way, i know i had loads the last time and got a BFN but new cycle and fresh start so plenty of PMA (im hoping)  !!!!  

Footprints - Enjoy your weekend.  I know when i was at RFC they told me to get pill and when my next AF arrives to take pill on day one and continue on without any breaks until they tell me otherwise!! I ended up taking pill - two full packets in a row (i think each pack was 21 days) but everyones cycle is def so just check about yours.  Good Luck with your cycle. 



J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Gosh we are a busy thread so much happening... Hopefully there will be loads od bfp's

Justone, what date are you up for e/c? 

Journey, i know the nurse i spoke to did recommend the aspirin..

Start on tues with the sprays which this time are twice daily one puff in each nostril...

Hubby has all my drugs sorted as he injects me as its the only time he gets to inflict pain lol.

Hello everyone, im running on as ive forgotten to photocopy summit for dh and its nearly hometimee.

Jillyhen x


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
There's been alot of activity on this thread!
I am terrible with personals so please forgive me......... I just can't seem to keep up with what everyone's doing - duh!!!! 
There seems to be a lot of people with origin, is anyone still with RFC?
Things seem to move very quickly with Origin-I suppose thats due to the money you pay.
I've been sniffing for 19 days nows & i think its taking its toll.
I am shattered & not in the best of form. 
I had a really sh*t day in work & nearly broke down in tears in front of my team - which so is not me!  
I'm really annoyed with myself. I would love a big bottle of wine to ease the stress of today! 
My first injection for Gonal F is the 21st then EC due on 02/02- if all the scans etc are ok. It feels like the days are dragging in!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

M+M 
Hang in there hun, you havent long to wait..   
Just a quick log on, i'm up at my mums tonite staying so having a quick log on whilst deciding what to have from the chinese...
Hope you have a lovely weekend.
Jillyhen x


----------



## M+M

Thanx Jilly  
Altho days do seem much longer when your sniffing & unable to take a wee glass or 2 of wine  
I hope you hadda nice time at your mums & enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## Irish Daffodil

M+M, i'm with RFC, sniffed for what has felt like an eternity and now on stimms.


----------



## Jillyhen

How do they decide how long you spray etc, my last ivf was 4 weeks start to finish and this is the same?
Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all having a good weekend.

Jilly the normal length of time is 2 weeks DR, 2 weeks stimms then ec and et. RFC do your schedule around theirs. In order to get you started they start dr and some people only do it for 2 weeks, others are on DR for up to 6 weeks. It all just depends on when RFC can fit you into a slot, they suit themselves. At least origin dont drag it out.   Are you doing spray for DR or injection?

Irishd hope the jabs are going well for you huni.         

M+M sorry you had a bad day, hope you are feeling better now. Hang in there sweetie, not long to go now and you have done so well this far.   

Only just over a week to go now til my appointment, so cant wait to get things moving again. Have to take hubby on monday for an MRI on his back. Think he has a protuding disc in his back, saw the doctor in march last year and he suggested the mri but DH being stubborn wouldnt go. Have told him to get it sorted!!!!!!!!! He has really bad days where he cant even walk so he needs to be sensible.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.
Emma xx


----------



## confused123

i will be sniffing for 4 weeks with the rfc before i start injections on the 3rd feb, think it will be 6 weeks start to finish, then the 2 weeks wait if i get to that stage , 
my last ivf was with origin 2 weeks  so this seems like an eternity,

does anyone know i seem to be having daily breakdowns on this sniffing, is that normal?  feel like i did on clomid years ago. have cried twice in work and was a basket case last night is this normal?  asked my friend who went through the same, but she says she had no symptoms?

cannot talk to any one about i as they were there for me through miscarriage and cancelled ivf, in the last couple of months and hope i do not need any more support this year, but ifi do i want to give them a break from the me show.


----------



## MissE

Confused sorry you are having a rough time on the sprays huni   . I think everyone is affected differently by the sprays but they do certainly make you very emotional. It doesnt help that this whole process is already an emotional rollercoaster without the meds adding to it. I definitley felt exhausted all the time and very weepy throughout the DR phase on my first cycle and i was on the spray for 7 weeks. Was a paranoid wreck by the end of it. My 3 FETS werent as bad cos only used spray for 2 of them and wasnt on it for as long but still very tired and weepy at times.
It will get easier huni when you start the stimms, just hang in there. We are all here if you need support, we understand what you are going through and will do our best to keep your spirits up.  

Emma xx


----------



## M+M

Thanx for all the words of encouragement ladies it really does help  

Confused-I've been sniffing for 3 weeks now & I'm the same.  
I'm tired all the time - I haven't slept as much since I was a teenager lol 
Getting headaches on & off - I am drinking water but they're still creeping through   
And as for emotional thats me!!!!  I've been crying & making myself annoyed that I'm crying for NO reason!!!
I'm supposed to have PMA  
Anyways today is another day & by the time you start injecting these symptom go away (so they say) - fingers crossed - so roll on the 21st of Jan  
There's nothing like wishing your life away


----------



## confused123

thank you so much m &m i do not feel as crazy, i know pma is the way forward but you summed it up better that i could, i cry and then get upset for crying. today is a new day and hopefully a better one
hope every one is feeling ok


----------



## lastchancer

Hi ladies 

i've been lurking (or nosying as my DH says) constantly but dont post much anymore as i'm at that constant wingey stage and dont want to seem ungrateful for our sucess so far! 

just wanted to say congrats to those back on TX and really praying that this brings you all the happiness that i have been granted - am thinkingof you all and sending PMA to those of you who are struggling - its only natural so if your not feeling very positive one day dont worry as someone else is being that for you xx

good luck to those still waiting - hope time passes quickly for you


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Lastchancer hows you and bubs?

missE im on the sprays again, but abit concerned as im constantly bunged up all the time and im back on the inhalers again   .. Your poor hubby,  a bad back aint good company hopefully he will get sorted soon.

confused i was a bit weepy last time, i dont remember  getting headaches but did get hot flushes.. Fingers crossed i wont feel to bad this time..

m+m when do you start injecting?

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi CC friends
Literally a line or two from me as I'm at work and feeling shatterd today! (If you've been following my diary on here, you'll have read why!)
Anyway just want to wish you all a great week. Hope the sun keeps shining!
More later, I promise!
Sending you all   and


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you justone? How are finding the injections?

I didnt realised you had rang me thur nite till i was on the house phone yesterday..

How do you access diaries?

MissE my cd's work, i just have to figure how i put them on to my ipod..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

jilly - me and bump doing grand - cant believe only have 11wks to go - counting down the days (and scarying myself silly with one born every min on tv lol) 

hope your doing better on the sprays now - nothign worse than trying to take that when you have a cold ! 

misse hope hubbys back gets sorted soon - typical man though waiting until its really bad before seeing a doc to sort it ! 

hope everyone else doing ok xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Justone sorry you are feeling so tired, really hope the jabs are going well for you huni.  

Jilly glad your cds are working. I have got DH to put mine on my iphone cos havent a clue how to work that thing.   Not long now missus, so exciting.   

Lastc cant believe how the time is flying by, wont be long coming round.   

Hope all the other lovey ladies are keeping well.

Took hubby for mri, they got him to fill in a questionnaire. One of the questions asked if he ever had metal in his eye and he said he possibly might have cos a few years ago he was hammering in a nail and a bit of the nail broke of and hit him in the eyelid. Of course at the time, the blood was pouring out and i told him he needed to go to the eye casualty but he wouldnt listen. They x-rayed his eye today and lo and behold there is a piece of metal lodged in the eyelid so they now wont do the mri until the metal has been removed. Eye casualty wont do it cos it is not recent so now we have to go to the GP this evening and then possibly get a referral to the eye clinic to get them to sort it. After all that is done we can get another appointment for the mri. Sorry for the rant but OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Men are such pains in the rear ends!!!!!!! Felt like choking him earlier.   

Anyway i'm much calmer now. Heading out to meet up for coffee with a friend who had tx with gcrm and is now pregnant. Will be back later for a proper catchup.

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Hi again CC friends
In between munching fruit and drinking water, I thought I'd pop on here as it's now lunchtime, tG!
Hope you had a fab time in bonnie (or is it bonny?) Scotland, *Footprints*! Best of luck at RFC next Wed!   
Haven't got a date yet for EC, *Jillyhen*. Funny that as I got one when I got my meds during both cycles at RFC. I didn't think to question it but now I'm thinking that I should have done    Anyways, if I get that far, I plan to take time off work from EC, fingers etc crossed until after my 2ww! Best of luck for the sprays tomorrow! I don't miss them one bit for the side effects, although tbh, it's a lot handier carrying a wee spray in my bag than the injection lark! I just make sure I'm at home at exactly the same time every day for my injection so that I don't have to carry needles etc with me in my bag! Re. my diary, if you follow this, it might work to take you to my diary. _Infertility and Fertility Support » Treatment support » Member's Treatment Diaries » ICSI Diaries (Moderator: Myra) » ICSI no. 3 ... @ 41 _ 
Unfortunately I'm a bit of a technophobe and so don't know if there's another way to get there.   
*Journey*, hope PMA is bearing up! I'm thinking along similar lines!   
*M+M and Confused* Hope you're both feeling perkier today! Sending you lots of    If you want someone to talk to about how you're feeling etc, please feel free to PM me and I'll give you my number for you to call me.   
*Irishd* Hope you're having no probs with the injections.   
*MissE* Hope your DH's back is much better and that you're keeping yourself busy and calm before your appt.   
*lastchancer* great to read all is going well with you. Can't believe your time is nearly up. Sending you and bump lots of   
*Tam83* How are things going with you these days?   
*To all my other dear CC friends* whatever stage you are at, sending you all heaps of


----------



## Journey09

Hey everyone. 

Justone - Oh the PMA went out the window at the weekend.  I had such a bad weekend crying and just in general feeling like complete and utter crap!! I just keep asking myself why Like you all we just want to be a mummy to a happy and healthy little baby!!

Jillyhen- hope the sprays are going well for you.

MissE - that awful about your husband but at least yous on the right track to getting it sorted. 

Lastchancer - Not long now at all - im sure you are so excited. 

M&M and Confused - Hope things are going a bit better for you both.  

To all you other lovely ladies and anyone i may have missed, thinking and   for yous all. 

AFM - i feel so so low at the minute, i think it is because my time of month is due again and the hormones are hoping!! All weekend crying - my poor DH i do wonder sometimes how he puts up with me!! 

Hopefully someone of you might be able to assist - when we went to Origin Dr said i would just be injecting this time, no DR just a few days into cycle starting with Gonal F, have anyone ever has this before or know what procedure is 

Sending yous all    

J x


----------



## confused123

journey 

this is short protocol that i had in origin, i think i used menopur (stimms) and cetrotide to control ovulation. It was lovely and quick  protocol.  cetrotide was stingy but nothing you would not forget about in a couple of minutes, think i started stimms and then started cetrotide on day 6.


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
How are we all?
I'm not too bad considering its a Monday!!!! Feel in good enough form, no tears today - yee-ha 

*Confused* - how are you? when do you start injections etc

*Journey* - your weekend sounds very much like mine! My poor hubby doesn't know what personality he's going to get when he sees me 

*Justone* - I see you said your taking time off work. is that from the day of your egg collection onwards?
I'm not sure what to do but lately Ive been thinking I will take the time off - works too stressful!

*Jilly*- I start injections Gonal F on Saturday. I've gotta say I'm freaking out a bit & I know I've forgotten how the nurse showed me!!! I'm trying not to think about it too much. 
I'll get the bag out & take a look at the needles etc on Fri.

Questions :- 
When do you all take your injections? morning, nights
Is it the same time every night?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

M+M the nurse told us the best time to take the injection at nite and the same time.

MissE your poor hubby,typical male tho. When dh broke his ankle he wasnt going to go to a&e the next day but my instinct knew it was broken and i nagged him to go..

I was looking at my leave today there isnt much left,dunno what to do.

Justone ive been told e/cwill prob be wk beginning 20th feb and transfer depending on how things go in the lab..

Jillyhen


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone

M+M, you are not too far behind me, I started my Gonal F last week, and like you I couldn't remember what the nurse said, but there was a good leaflet in the bag they gave me explaining how to do everything. I made DH stand beside while I got it ready for the first one - he wouldn't stay for the actual injection though. I do mine every morning.

MissE, hope DH gets his back sorted out soon, men drive you to despair sometimes don't they!

Justone, how are you getting on with the injections? Have everything crossed for you all.  

Jilly, how are you feeling, any better?

Confused, I hope the side effects ease up soon.

LastC, wow the time is flying, you are on countdown now.

Big hello to anyone I missed.

AFM, I'm at RFC for a scan in the morning, hopefully there is something happening with these follies.

xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good evening ladies,
Back from my long weekend away tonight & can't wait to get to my own bed.  I'd a lovely time & now I'm raring to go!

Journey 09  - Thanks for the advice, I'll see what they say on Wednesday & then wait for my AF next week.  I hope you get your PMA back soon.  

Jillyhen - Good luck with getting started again tomorrow.  I'm hopefully not too far behind you.  Getting CD's to your ipod should be easy enough.  You burn it onto your computer into itunes.  When you plug your ipod in to your computer, itunes will open.  You just click and drag the tracks across to your ipod and that should be it.  I did this when Paul McKenna 'Think youself thin' & it worked OK.  However, the only thing I find it good for is sending me to sleep  

M+M & Confused 123 - hang on in there, not long now.  All our husbands deserve medals for putting up with the emotional rollercoaster that they have to be part off.  

Lastchancer - I cannot believe how far on you are now!  You were starting TX when I first found this site & look at you now!!!  All the very best with bump.  I'm watching One born every Minute too & just thinking 'bring it on'  

Hi to everyone else & goodnight xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey ladies

quick one from me this morning.. busy busy busy - good luck with getting started again today Jilly - im   for you.

Hello to all other lovely ladies


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

There is so much happening on here..

Got the cd burned on to my i pod managed to put the pre & post on twice, will wait and put the 2 ww on later.. Was trying to relax in bed last nite whilst listening to it, flippin hubby kept shifting and put the blooming tv on so up went the volume on my ipod.. I must say i slept better last nite than i have done in a week, only woke up once..

1st spray over and done with, i had forgotten how awful it tasted.. Thankfully nose want 2 bunged up.. Hubby is doing the injections i physically cant, but at least it gets him involved to and that i dont have to do everything..

irishd good luck for your scan,

Lastc 11 weeks will fly in.. Do you know what you are having?

babyd how are you hun.

MissE hows you

Footprints, did you go anywhere nice? What clinic are you at?

We must all be dues for e/c around the same time, will be a busy month for us all.

I had a meeting with my senior to see how i could reduce my workload and discuss my leave, ive managed to chance a date off so ive 4 days left and 5.20 hours toil so will play it be ear to see how i feel..
We are for the rugby again this year but thankfully its at the start of my treatment and not after e/t.

Must go and get some work done.

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Hello lovely ladies,

I have been lurking for the most part as I have not been in great form so reluctant to post as didn't want to bring everyone down. 

MissE - how are you babe?  not long now until you start again.  sending you all the luck in the world   

Jillyhen - how are you doing chicken? 

LastC - I cannot believe that you are this far along.  i am so happy for you  

Hello to Journey, IrishD, Babyd, footprints, justone, M+M and confused  

to anyone I have missed i am so sorry this board is forever changing. 

Warning - rant  about to happen

As some of you will know I had FET in August which resulted in BFP only to miscarry before scan date.
Then my review was cancelled and didn't get to see consultant until November who told me that I would go on the 1st available list for FET.  I phoned the Royal today and I will not be starting until March AF, to say that I am angry doesn't even cut it, I am furious to the point that I have been in floods of tears.  

On top of that DH has been ill and I have been taking him to and from hospital for that last fortnight.  After recieving ICSI in July 2010, he was  told by concultant today that his perm count was probably affected by the cindition he currently ahs and that he has had this for at least 2 years.  On the + side though this means that dh sc should improve as soon as treament is complete   Dh also has a cyst on his spine which is being investigated all part of same problem so am worried about this also.  He is never sick and has never missed a day off work but he has been so ill these last few weeks and i am very worried about him.  On top of all of this I have put 4.5 lb on in weight.  I could just cry again.  Anyway rant over.

Love to all 
Pat
xx


----------



## justone

Hi CC friends
Just a very quick post from me, sorry!
*Patbaz* I'm so sorry to read what you've been through lately. You've certainly been through the wars! You are to be admired as you are one heck of a very strong person to try to come to terms with all that you've been dealing with. Please feel free to rant as much as you like.  Plus, if you want to rant to some one over the phone  , please feel free to PM me and I'll give you my number. You can use it as your very own rant line!    
*Jilly* Well done on starting spray! You're now on your way!   
To all my dear CC friends sending you all


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Jilly - I was over in Glasgow at my mates to celebrate her 30th.  It was fr fr freeezing but fun!  I'm at the RFC for my NHS cycle. I'm a 1st timer so whilst I can't wait to get started, it all sounds quite unpleasant so I'm very apprehensive too.  Glad you got your CD sorted.  My husband manages to wriggle & snore so loud over Paul McKenna, I've to put him out to the spare room.

Pat - I'm so sorry to hear that you've been having such a hard time.  March really will be here in no time, we're already into the 2nd half of January!  I hope DH is on the mend soon.  You've done so well with SW already, you'll be able to jump back unto the band wagon again with ease & those lbs will soon vanish.  Sending you lots of  

xx


----------



## Journey09

Hey lovely ladies, 

Confused123 - thanks for that - it must be short protocol that i will be doing - delighted for that because the one at RFC seemed to last forever, 2 months on pill, sniffing for 4 weeks, then injecting for 11 days, ec, et and two week wait!! Sorry for the rant!! How are things with you?

M&M - God help our poor DH's they really do put up with alot but hopefully it will be worth it!! How are you doing? As for taking injections, i took mine every morning usually about 8am (might not have been exact time but in or about), Nurse at RFC told me at time to take in morning and drink plenty of water to get them through system. 

Jillyhen - Great news that you have started sniffing wont be long flying round - fingers crossed hun

Irish Dafodill - Hope your scan went well this morning at RFC 

Footprints - Glad you have a nice time - wont be long now

Patbaz - my goodness who have been through alot - hopefully things will start to look up!! Hope your DH feels better soon!! 

Hello to Justone and babydreams282 and to anyone else i may have missed.  My goodness this really is a busy busy post this past few weeks!! 

AFM - My AF arrived last night so i suppose that explains why i had such a bad weekend!! I phoned Origin today and booked SA for DH for next Thursday so all going well with it as soon as results are through which will hopefully have no bad suprises we can arrange planning appointment and start on ICSI number 2!!       

Sending you all  

J x


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
How are you all? Another day of the working week done, thank God 
I've been fine today just on the count down now to injections  
Thanks for all the advice I think I'll do the mornings & hopefully get DH to do the necessary!

*Journey*- sounds like its all go with you, another Origin lady. Roll on the planning appointment!

*Footprints* - have you got a date for starting? I'm a first timer too & was quite apprehensive but i have to say the nurse explains everything very well & the girls on here are a fountain of knowledge 

*IrishD*- how did your scan go

*Jilly* - your on the road again  I hope you get your time off from work & can relax. Did you take time off during your last tx?

*Patbaz * - RFC always seem to change the goals posts with dates etc I hope your DH gets better soon

*Hey to all the other ladies*


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Jilly glad the first sniffs have gone well. It is really rotten stuff  . Good to hear you got your cds on your ipod, it is quite relaxing but i tend to take 20 minutes to myself and lie in the spare room to listen to it cos DH is such a wriggler and i cant relax with him there. I'm ok thanks huni, have been really sick today and was up all last night cos the pain of af was so bad. 

Pat darling you really have been through so much lately.    The waiting is a nightmare huni, hope the next month or so passes quickly for you. Dont be a stranger huni, we are all here for you. If you ever need to chat just give me a shout. I hope your DH feels better soon.

M+M hope you are doing ok huni.   

Journey the short protocol will fly in for you. Hope you get  a planning appointment soon and can get things underway.  

Footprints glad you had a good time in glasgow. Try not to worry too much huni about tx, just try to take one step at a time. Hoping it all goes well.       

Justone how are you getting on huni? Hope it is all going well.  

Babyd how are you doing lovely?  

Confused how are you getting on huni?  

Irishd hope your scan went well huni.  

Lastc hope you and baba are doing well.  

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Jilly, hope the sprays are going ok for you.

Journey, hope you get your appointment soon.

Pat, hope your DH gets better soon. Rant away, this journey is frustrating enough without the RFC putting their two pence in! Hope you get sorted soon.

M+M, how are you doing?

MissE, hope you are ok, one day closer to starting again.

Big hello to Justone, Confused, Footprints, BabyD and anyone else I missed.

AFM, duly went to RFC this morning for the scan, it was Dr Traub that did it (first time I had met him). He didn't say too much, said there were 3 or 4 on each side, asked me how many eggs I got on my last tx ( and said we probably would be looking at the same. He asked for bloods and said for me to ring this afternoon to find out about todays dose. I came out feeling quite postive but this afternoon they have pretty much doubled my dose and now I have do go back on Thursday for another scan so not really sure what to think, was too shocked when the nurse said go up to 300 to ask about the blood results or reason for the jump. I even forgot to ask what time to do tomorrow's injection, I usually do them in the morning, but didn't get today's till 4pm so don't know whether to do tomorrow's in the morning or wait till lunchtime.  Anyhow, don't want to get stressed about it so we'll see what they say on Thursday and then Thursday night DH is taking me to Dublin so see Dirty Dancing and then we are staying over so that should be lovely.
Sorry for the moan.

xx


----------



## lastchancer

Irish - just take your injection at the time you normally would have - this new higher dose is just to try and get a higher no of follies developing - the blood test will have shown what your hormone levels are - Dr Traub can usually be very abrasive so the fact that you left feeling positive is a good sign - praying for you xx - oh and enjoy Dublin - cant remember last time i was away so it sounds lovely. 

Pat - hoping your feeling better - i know only too well how disheartening it is when you keep being delayed but march wont be long coming round xxx

MissE - hope your feeling better after last night - think there a bug going round and then the stess of pending TX wont be helping i'm sure - good luck xx

M&M - re nurse always told me to do injections in the mornings so then the consultant could see what affect the last injection has had in a 24hr period (but not to do them on the mornings of scans until after scan incase they needed to change the dose) and always try to do around the same time. hope you dont find them too bad - good luck xx

Hi to all you other ladies i havent mentioned personally - thinking of you all xx

Sparkel & theep - how you ladies & bumps doing ? 

AFM - still working away, counting down the days left (even thou have planned to work as late as possible) still having backache but nothign that cant be handled - up 3 times a night but i guess thats baby getting me used to feeling times lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Just a quick log on from me..

Have any of you experienced pain after taking the 1st set of sprays? I was up from 3 this morning in absolute agony i havent a clue what is goin on but if i have another night of what i went thru i will be signing myself in!!.

Sorry no personals, im inbetween patients.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks for the encouragement ladies.

M&M - I don't an exact start date yet but I'm hoping to learn more later today.  It says today is just for bloods & I'm not to ask the nurse anything cos she'll not know anything about my schedule.  I will be asking anyway though cos I need to know when to start this pill.

I'll be back on later with an update xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Thanks LastC


----------



## MaybeBaby79

left work @ 1pm & as there was no queue @ RFC car park, I was parked and all for 1.50pm.  Typical as my app wasn't until 2.50pm & then they didn't take me until 3.30pm.  I get so restless sitting about in silence in those awful waiting rooms.  DH gets so restless it's hilarious.  He yawns & sighs & fidgets.  It makes me laugh cos everyone feels just the same.  Quick bloods for us both & I was told to watch my BMI    Nurse confirmed I'm to start the BCP when my AF appears next week.  Hope they don't keep me on it too long    DH moaned that the nurse hurt him taking blood.  They really don't have any idea what we'll be going though soon enough.  I'd let them take blood all day long if that was it!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly never experienced pain from the sprays, if it doesnt settle huni phone the clinic. Hope you dont have any more trouble.  

Lastc hope you are ok. Think that is great if you can work as late as possible, will give you more time to spend with baba after he/she arrives. I'm ok thanks huni, feeling a bit better but the pain is still very severe. Think af is getting worse each month.  

Footprints hope your af arrives on time so you can get started. Men are such whinges, mine was moaning too getting his bloods done.  

Irishd hope the higher dose does the trick huni.      for a good crop of eggies when the time comes.

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Got my paperwork through from origin yesterday with my drugs and doses. Just need the dates filled in on monday when i go. Also got the price so at least we wont get a    on monday when we go.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

MissE do you think you will started soon? We will all be testing near the same time at this rate.

Patb whinge away hun, we are all here for you.x

Footprints if you where running late they would be on time...

Irishd, what a lovely wee surprise i love dirty dancing

We are for dublin in 3 weeks for the rugby and i cant wait so excited.We are goin wih friends and at least this time i can shout and jump for all its worth as im still on the sprays

I did ring the clinic for advice, there was nothing they could do said it wasnt likely the sprays maybe a wee bug   .Im totally I was nearly for a&e this am..


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hey ladies! How r u all? I've been lurking but have limited my posting! 
Jillyhen how u feeling now? Hope it settles for u! X
Sorry ladies so much to remember I get u all mixed up! Hope u are all doing ok whatever stage u are at!

Afm went for scan today and gcrm have gave me the go ahead to start stimming tomo! Can't believe it's so soon!;-) 

Anyway love to u all xxxx


----------



## Journey09

Good Morning to all lovely ladies

Twinangelsmummy83 - Got luck with your stimming!! Wasnt long coming round.

Jillyhen - Hope sprays dont get any worse & you start to feel bit better!! You will have ball in Dublin and at least it something to look forward to!! 

MissE- Exciting times - im sure you will be delighted to get started!! Do you know do Origin scan ever few days while stimming?? Thanks, Hope the Short Protcol turns out to be our lucky one!

Footprints - Sounds exactly like my DH, cant sit still and then yaps over getting bloods done - thats men for ya  

Irish Daffodil - Enjoy Dirty Dancing, a nice we treat for you!! Hope your higher dose went ok 

M&M, Justone, Patbaz and any other ladies i may have missed - a big hello to yous and thinking of yous also 

Sending all lovely ladies     and hoping and  

Plus a wee sprinkle  

J x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning Everyone,

Quick post because I'm at work, scan went well this morning, Dr was lovely (didn't catch his name) said there has been great improvement, took bloods so have to phone later for todays dose (he thinks he will stay with the high dose) and go back up on Sunday for another scan.

Will be back later

xx


----------



## justone

Good afternoon CC friends! Hope you're all well!
Sorry I haven't posted personals in a while. I rarely seem to have any time to myself these days. Hopefully I'll get caught up over the weekend. Isn't the weather nasty? I hate the rain although because it's so mild I suppose I really shouldn't complain.
*Irishd* Delighted scan went well. So far so good! Are you still on the same dose? 
*TAM83* Good luck with the stimming! Hope all is well! 
*Jillyhen* Really hope you've been sleeping better since. 
*Journey* I haven't heard of anyone not DRegging before and going to Gonal F. Hope it all works out well for you. 
*M+M* Have you started your injections yet? 
*Pat* hope all is going a lot better for you and DH. 
*Lastc* hope you and bump are both well. 
*Footprints* Your DH sounds exactly like mine. I get him to fill the syringe vial for me every evening. He fills it no bother but then very quickly leaves me to it! Men!!!! 
*MissE* Best of luck on Mon. Will be thinking about you. You're almost ready to go! 
*Confused and babyd* how are you both getting on? 
*Sparkle and theep* How are you both getting on? Hope bumps are getting big and keeping healthy!  
Finally *anyone I have missed* Hope you're keeping well. 
*AFM * Work hectic these days! Looking forward to 1st acu session on Tues next (finish work on Tues at lunchtime! ) No plans for weekend. Hope weather is nice so that DH and I can go for very long walks with our two dogs.  
More later!


----------



## Journey09

Hello ladies how is everyone keeping?? wee bit quite on here!! 

AFM - DH is having SA done next Thursday and then i booked Plannning Appointment for 9 February so hopefully be in time for February AF provided she comes on time!! Starting to get excited!! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!! 



J x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good afternoon ladies, what a deary day.  I forgot to say on Wednesday that I asked the nurse about the refurbishment etc and they were hoping to get back into the RFC proper on Thursday of this week.  No more walking in through the maternity section with all the wee dolls stood smoking, woo hoo!


----------



## confused123

footprints am excited to hear that, so hate walking through although will not be at scanning stage till February

hope all are getting on well ? and those waiting are getting excited about starting. 

me very irritable and in a room full of young  kids that is a problem, ranting and raving today like a looney at other staff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello lovely ladies
Im so flipping glad to see friday nite what a week and i cant even have a glass of wine   . Today was totally mental.
Thank god im feeling better, i think i must have picked up a 24 hour bug..
That was one thing i hated about the old way into the rfc all them wee lassies standing outside with their big bumps and a flippin ciggie in their mouth, mad me feel very angry..
Footprints& confused how are you ladies
Journey, wont be long till your appt comes round.
Justone how are the injections goin?MissE how are you hun?
Irishd, brilliant news hun
Twinangelsmum, good for you getting started
Babyd if you are lurking, hope you are well.
I think the sprays arent being very affective, maybe im a bit premature in saying this lol im a bit ratty on it today but i think af is due to rear her ugly head in the next couple of days.
Another weekend is upon us so has anyone anything nice planned?
Jillyhen x


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
Haven't been on in a few days, I hope your all well  
Just a quick one form me.
I started injections today.  I had to get my hubby to do it I couldn't face it!!!!
He done well for someone who doesn't like needles-I suppose I didn't give him much choice.
I actually felt abit sick had to go back to bed, not sure if it was with nerves.
Anyway I gotta busy day ahead of me a lot of running about to do.
Have a good one whatever your all up to x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Hope you have had a lovely weekend.

M+M, congrats on getting your injections started, hope the time flys in for you now.
MissE, good luck for tomorrow.
Jilly, hope you are getting on ok with the sprays, when are you back up?
Justone, how are you doing?

Big hello to Journey, Footprints, Confused, Twinangelsmum and anyone I have missed.

AFM, well girls, Dirty Dancing was fab, DH didn't think too much of the acting but I have to admit I wasn't focusing on the acting skills! Planning a girls night now with my mum, sis and sil to go back to it. Was kept on the higher dose and back at RFC this morning for another scan, Dr McManus did the scan and she sad that there isn't much happening on the left side but plenty happening on the right, have to trigger now at 9pm and will be having ec on Tuesday at 9am. Currently sat with my feet up and a hot water bottle watching dancing on ice while DH makes the tea - I could get used to this!


----------



## Journey09

Good Afternoon lovely ladies, 

MissE - good luck with your appt tomorrow at Origin, hope all goes well. 

Irish Daffodil - Hope your trigger goes well at 9 and good luck for Tuesday morning at EC!!

M&M - Great you have first injection over, wont be long now!! 

Jillyhen - hope all going well with you. 

Big hello to all other ladies,  will do personals tomorrow, in mums at minute and get to read everything.  



J x


----------



## lastchancer

MissE good luck 2mor - hope you have had a great birthday today ! 

Irish - good luck with the trigger and for all that follows x

Hi to all you other ladies 

just loggiong on qucik while have a cuppa - not allowed any food or drink after 10pm tonight as have to go to hosp 2moe for glucose test as bloods came back high so just need to check havent developed gestational diabetes - DH is in a panic but i honestly think it might just be the ceral bar i had for breakfast before my last appointment - they really should say not to have anything sugary before these tests ! just not sure how bubba will cope without the nightly trips to the fridge for the milk lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Just a quick log on as i watch call the midwife..

MissE good luck for your appt tomorrow..

Irishd enjoy your  days being drug free..

Journey,patb,confused,m+m,maximom,twinsangels. hope you are all well.

Lastc hope all goes well tomorrow

As for me, im feeling grand no side affects as yet just a bit tired.. Having a lazy day today didnt get dressed at all. We are up in origin on the 7th feb @9.15 for a scan..

Cant believe its a sun nite already   

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies!
Miss e good luck for tomo!
I'm now on day 4 stims! Going ok so far. Just hope something's happening! We have decided to go to Scotland on wed for the rest of the treatment to be close to clinic. I've family over there so it's cheaper and more convenient for us to be there! Just devastated not being able to get up to my twin baby boys grave for 2 weeks ;-( broke my heart today ;-(( but I know they will be holding our hands every step of the way and giving us strength to get through it. I shudnt be doubt this again. I shud be up to my eyes in dirty nappies ;-((

Anyway love to you all and hope it's all going well whatever stage u r at xxxx


----------



## theep

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't posted in so long, I've missed so much on here, it's going to take me a while catching up!

MissE - good luck for tomorrow

Twinangelsmummy83 - I really hope everything goes well for you, I'm sure your baby boys will be looking out for you both, x

Irish Daffodil -  good luck for EC on Tuesday.

M&M - congrats on your first injection, you'll be a pro in no time!

Lastchancer - Hope all goes OK with the test tomorrow

Jillyhen - hope all going well with you and you're not too tired.

Journey - I was with Origin and didn't DR either.  I used Gonal-F and Cetrotide for just under 2 weeks before EC.  If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer them.

Confused, Justone, Dannii, Patbaz, Maximom, Footprints, Tam83, Sparkle, Confused, Babyd and anyone else I've missed, hope things are going OK for you all.

AFM, we had our scan in Origin last week and saw 2 strong heartbeats, yep, it's twins, all my dreams have come true!  I'm now 8 weeks and taking one day at a time.  I can't believe that I'm expecting twins from a FET!  Ladies please, never give up hope.

  to all, xx


----------



## lastchancer

Congrats Theep and wishing you all the best for the coming months xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Omg the eep congrats hun, are they in the same sac or separate?

Twinangels, im sure your wee angels are looking down on you.

Just a quick log on for me.. Im so shattered didnt fall asleep till 2 this morning and i slept for 2 hours yesterday afternoon.. Im not sure of this is a side affect or not.. Could just curl up in a corner and fall asleep and very tetchy. :-(

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all well.

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Congratulations Theep, that's brilliant news.  I'm so, so pleased for you.  We try to keep our   up by joking & talking about 'the twins' we gonna have.  It's the only way to try & keep our chins up & focused.

Jillyhen - I'm glad your side effects turned to be a wee bug & weren't going to continue indefinitely.  That would have been awful!  Good that you're on your way.  Hope sleep comes easier to you tonight.

M&M - Hope your injections are going well 

Lastchancer - My fingers are crossed that you get the all clear today xx

Irish D - Your DD trip sounds fab, I'll maybe have to plan a wee trip myself soon.  Good luck for tomorrow, I hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Hi to everyone else & happy Monday


----------



## justone

Hi everyone!
Hope your week has started well for you! Am loving the  of this thread!
Congratulations *theep* on your twins. You must be over the moon with excitement. Enjoy the journey into motherhood!   
*Jilly* sorry to read that your sleeping has been so disrupted this week. I'm like a bag of cats when I don't get 8-9 hours a night! Hopefully it'll improve for you soon. When I was on the spray in my previous two cycles, I was always feeling wrecked tired so it might also be affecting you similarly. I don't feel nearly so tired on the injections! Your being tetchy is definitely connected to lack of sleep! Think we're up the same day as you for the scan too!   
*MissE* hope your appt has gone well today. Can't wait to hear how you get on!   
*Journey* not long now until your planning appt. You'll never find the time flying by!   
*Confused* How are you getting on? Sorry have forgotten what stage you are at in your tx.   
*M+M * hope injections are going well. Your dh sounds a lot less of a wuss than mine!   
*Irishd * Glad you'd such a good time at Dirty Dancing. Take it easy now and enjoy being pampered by your dh! Sending you best of luck for EC tomorrow.   
*Lastc* How did you get on at the hospital? Really hope you got the all-clear! My DS had gestational diabetes for her 3 pregnancies. She had to test herself every day and keep an eye on what she ate and drink as well as get tested at the hospital every Thurs. She was only diabetic for the duration of each pregnancy, you'll be glad to hear!   
*Tam83* Am positive your wee boys will be keeping a special eye on you these days! Best of luck in Scotland!   
*Dannii, Patbaz, Maximom, Footprints, Sparkle, Tessykins, Babyd and anyone else I've missed*, hope things are going well for you all.   
*AFM* Was in bed most of yesterday with bad cold and dreadful back ache caused by  Early finish today as we're back at work again tonight. Heading to cinema this afternoon to see _Warhorse_ and then for a bite to eat somewhere nice! 
Probably won't be back on here until tonight when I get home from work. 
Take care in the meantime!


----------



## Jillyhen

Justone

Justone Are you up on the 7th? I think im going up on my own on the 7th Hubby working plus i want him to be there for the final scan on the 15th.. Its getting closer eek
Poor you in bed with the cold, im all bunged up 2. Blaming the sprays lol

Good luck MissE

irishd, would love to go and see dd, i did see at the weekend phantom of the opera is coming to dublin on the 6th July which would be my birthday weekend so ive kinda hinted to hubby.lol

Must go and get summit to eat even tho im not that hungry..

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi *Jilly*
Yip I'm up on the 7th. Think appt is at 10.30... need to check!  It clashes with dh's appt at the renal unit in the City hospital so might end up going to it alone too!  Is it your 1st scan? It'll be my 2nd. Hate the poking and prodding involved. Am so blooming squeamish!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Jilly, I also hinted to DH when we were up there about Phantom so hopefully he will take the hint, we could end up being there at the same time!

Theep, congratulations on the twins.


----------



## Jillyhen

Justone

That will be our 1st scan, the 2nd is on the 15th @ 8.00

irishd, its the one show i really want to go and see fingers crossed our hubby's have taken the hint lol

Jillyhen x


----------



## jbaby

Hi all

Just looking to join ur thread. I'm currently sniffing starting injections on 16/02/12 this is my first ivf and am nervous about everything. Anyone eating anything special while dr?

I'm going to try acupuncture to calm me!!

Good luck to everyone, I'm trying to keep the PMA.

Xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Theep congrats huni on your twinnies, that is fab news. Hoping the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.       

Jilly huni sorry to hear you have been sleeping poorly, hopefully those nasty DR symptoms will go away very soon.  

Justone hope you are feeling better today huni, enjoy your evening out.  

jbaby welcome to the madhouse. The ladies are lovely and will give you loads of support. Good luck with your tx huni. I'm not doing anything special this time round, have tried everything from acupuncture to diet changes to supplements and nothing has helped me so far so just gonna be myself this time.  

Lastc hope all went well with your test today. have evrything crossed at is all ok.       

Twinangelsmum hope everything goes well for you huni. I am sure your beautiful baby boys will be watching over you during this tx.  

Irishd good luck for ec tomorrow, hoping for a good crop of eggies.          

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, i hope everythign is going well for you whatever stage you are at.  

Will have to get this list up and running again cos i can never remember what stage everyone is at.
AFM Appointment went well. Came home laden down with meds, syringes and needles. This menopur is gonna be good craic. Nealry had a heart attack when i saw the green needles  but calmed down when she said they were only for drawing up the liquid. Start DR on 5th feb, have DR scan on 21st feb and hopefully start stimms on 22nd. If all goes well ec will be week of 5th march.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Ok! Here goes:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP









Irishd ICSI 24/01/12
















Confused ICSI 15/02/12
















Justone ICSI
















Twinangels IVF  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF
















Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET
















Maximom FET  

M+M IVF  

Journey ICSI  

jbaby IVF   

Footprints ICSI  

If anyone has dates they need added just shout.


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks for adding me to the list Miss E, can't believe it's nearly time   We are doing ICSI & I'll let you know dates etc when I hear from them.

IrishD & Jilly - I saw Phantom in Dublin years ago and it was soooo good.  It was scared stiff at one point, goosebumps & all!  I'm going to see Blood Brothers with my mum & sis in March and apparently it's a right tear jerker so I'll be in a real state no doubt as I'll probably be drugged up at that point.

Welcome Jbaby, you'll find loads of support here.  I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Right, I'm off to the gym to dream about chocolate   xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Congrats theep. Wishing u a very happy healthy and boring 9 months ;-) xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hello ladies, this is such a busy thread these days.  I just want to pop on to congratulate Theep -that's such great news pet, so happy for you XX

Misse, I'm so happy to read that your appointment went well and was so productive, it'll not be long for you now hun      for that much longed for baby love XXX

LastC, can't believe how far on you are now - I hope all went well with the blood test X

Hello to everyone else - all you girls downregulating, stimming and getting ready to start - I hope all your dreams come true


----------



## MissE

Tessy thanks huni, cant wait to start again. How are you doing sweetie?   

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies.

Brilliant news on getting started MissE, will be a busy thread for a month or 2..

Footprints, blood brothers is brilliant a totally tear jerkerbut i loved it.

Jbaby, welcome to the thread hun, as Misse said the girls on here are fab..

Must go as Mrs Browns boys is on.

Jillyhen


----------



## theep

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, still just taking one day at a time.  Have an appointment with GP on Wed morning, if they're not going to scan me for a few weeks I will try and persuade OH to let me have a private scan, he's not keen on the idea at the minute.

If it's ok with you lot, I'm still going to hang about this thread, x


----------



## Peppina

Hello everyone!
I'm new here, going for my first icsi. I have just started with microgynon and due to start sniffing on 4 Feb. 
Any tips.
Thank you very much. Good luck to all.
Peppina


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Been off line for a few days and by god its all been happening in here.

Just wanted to welcome all the newbies and wish you all the best of luck - lots of babydust for 2012.  

MissE - Congrats on getting started again after that long wait im sure your pleased!  

Jilly - hows the Dr going for you, any side affects?  Love mrs browns boys  

Tessy - how are you?  

Theep - Massive congratulations on the twins, its so exciting.  i keep saying to my husband imagine we ended up with twins, his eye balls nearly pop out when i mention it...    It'd be great though! 

LastC - hope the blood test went well and things are ok  

IrishD - good luck for EC today huni,   for lots of eggies for you   

Twinangelsmummy - hows the stimming going for you, is it the short protocol your on?

Footprints - not long til your starting, im sure your excited and nervous!

Justone - hope your feeling better!

Sorry if ive missed anybody

AFM - unfortunatley still no word on op yet   and my AF is here with a vengance, im in so much pain i was crying this morning  .  The sooner i have this op the better, come on hospital give me an appt please


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good morning ladies,

I'm up the walls with worry this morning.  My best mates wee 7 month old boy had to get emergency surgery on his bowel late last night & they removed about 3" of it in a 2 hr operation    I don't know anymore yet or what/why it happened but I'm sure they're are totally beside themselves.

Peppina - Welcome to FF.  I'm expecting my AF by the weekend & then I'm to start on Microgynon.  How long have you been on it?  I'm desperate to know when they'll start me sniffing. It seems to be so different for everyone.  

BabyD - I don't know if I'm more excited or nervous TBH.  DH has just started a new job too which is shifts so it'll be good to get my schedule & see when he can come with me and then recruit some friends to be on the subs bench just in case there's a clash.  I hope you hear something soon so things can get moving again for you


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Im a right grumpy bear this morning :-( Ive never felt as down..

Footprints.. God love that wee fella hope all goes well.

There seems to be lot of you ladies being put on the pill before treatment.. is this usual?

My hubby cant go with me to my 1st scan as he is working but i want him there for the 2nd..

Peppina welcome to the thread hun.. Just get plenty of rest.

babyd hows you hun? Things are very busy here at the min.. I think we are keeping origin busy!! Im ok bit tired and irritable im not sure if its side affects or not. I didnt feel this crap when i had ivf last year.. God love my hubby!!

Theep i thought they wouldve scanned you so you cudve seen the wee bubs x2.. When my sis wa preg with her twins they scanned her at 8 weeks you couldnt see very much you could make out the bigger one num 2 looked like a wee pea.. Big monsters now..

Irish d good luck for today.. Hope there is a lot of loving in the lab tonite...

Afm this time next month i will have my e/c all over( fingers crossed) and hopefully e/t wil be 24th... Im wishing my life away at the min.

Have any of you ladies had a scan at origin using the new scanner? Apparantly it shows the follies in 3d ( did i pick that up wrong)

Justone how are you doin hun?

Must go and get back to work.

Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

I remember reading about the BCP being used in IVF before but it seems quite a recent thing at the RFC.  I think it's just to help fit in with their schedule & also reduce the amount of time sniffing but I'm not a doctor so that could be totally wrong?!  I'm just gonna do what they say & cross my fingers.

I'm like a big grumpy bear most mornings so I dread to see what I'll be like  

IrishD - Hope it went well today xx

My friends wee man is recovering well, so relieved.


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Quick post, heading to bed for a while, got 4 eggs  (they had said it was looking like we should get 6-, everything else they could see on the scans were cysts so PMA took a bit of a nosedive, going to try and have a sleep and hope it has reappeared when I wake up. Be back later.

x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey irishd

Aw hun, 4 eggs is still good, lets hope there is a lot of loving in the lab..

Im sure you wont sleep much 

Footprints, brill news about your friends wee boy. God love them.

M grumpiness is worse that normal... I would just love a full nites sleep

Jillyhen


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Thanks Jilly, had a wee snooze and feel a lot better now, will be on eggshells all night till I get the call made in the morning.


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies, How are we all?
Haven't posted in a few days & there's a lot happening on here-which is great!
*IrishD - * I hope all goes well over night    I'll be thinking of you. 
How was the egg collection?
*Jilly* - totally understand were your coming from with the sleeplessness (is that a word?) I go to sleep ok then wake up every hour or so, not good!
*Footprints*-Glad your friends wee one is on the mend. how are you?
*Peppina*- Welcome to FF, the girlie's on here are great, ask anything & someone's bound to know. 
*Theep*-how amazing twins    its wonderful news!!!
*Jbaby*-Welcome to FF. Its my first IVF & tbh all I do is take Pregnacare, Flaxseed & some brazil nuts but other than that just trying to be positive.
*MissE*- I see you collected you meds etc You'll be on the count down to DR 
*Just one*-How are you?
Apologises to anyone I've forgotten but there's so much going on, on here  to all xxx
AFM I'm becoming a pro with these injections, which i didn't think would happen-but needs must i suppose lol Im up for my first scan on Thursday, is there any thing specific i need to ask? 
I really thought the side effects ie: headaches, not sleeping well & being a moody so&so were suppose to go once you started injecting - so whats happening with me 
My schedule says my EC is due on the 02/02 will this change?
Im off to watch some catch up tv xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Jilly sorry you are feeling a bit irritable, hope the side effects settle when you start your stimms  . Is your first scan a DR scan?

Irishd congrats on the 4 eggies huni. Hope there is lots of lovin' going on tonight in the lab and you have 4 lovely wee embies tomorrow                            

Footprints glad to hear your friends wee one is doing ok. His poor parents must be distracted. The BCP may be just to fit you in with their schedule. I did use it once before my second FET but i didnt do the spray then, the BCP was in place of the spray.   They do things differently all the time.

Peppina welcome to the thread. Good luck with your upcoming treatment.        

Babyd hope you are ok huni, sorry to hear af is being a nightmare. I hope they get you a date very soon and i hope it makes a difference for you         . I cant wait to get started again, it has been a long time coming.

Lastc hope your test results come back ok.     

Theep i hope they do scan you again to let you see your bubbas. Of course we dont mind you hanging around huni, we want to hear all the biz.  

M+M glad you are getting the hang of the jabs. I hope the side effects ease soon huni. Good luck for your scan. Usually the first scan they cant tell you much, they will say if you are responding the way they expect but it is usually the next scan that gives them more information about the follicle numbers and sizes. Your ec date may change depending on your response but if all goes as planned it should stay the same.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I booked time off work for march which should hopefully be during my 2ww cos i have loads of leave left. Just wanted to make sure i got the days in case other people wanted off at the same time.

Emma xx


----------



## Peppina

Hello, everyone!
I hope you are all well.
Footprints- I have started on microgygnon on Sunday, 15th Jan, I was meant to start taking it on day 3, but mistake took it on day 1 (my peroid is very irregular, so I got very excited  when got it, as it meant the beginning of the treatment). I am due to start sniffing on 4 Feb, but it's injections that scare me a bit.
Let me know how it goes for you, as I was feeling a bit sick first couple of days on the pill, but it's better now.
Good luck!
Peppina


----------



## lastchancer

Irish congrats on the 4 eggs - hoping today brings you 4 lovely embies xx

wont get my test result for " a week or so" so assume there is not urgency with this despite being made to come in immed on results being recd after last scan - typical nhs lol

good luck to allyou other ladies - will get on for proper post soon but gonna be late for work now if dont get a move on xxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning girlies - just wanted to say hi and let you know that I have joined your thread...'met' a few of you through the NI Cyclers thread, but this one seems to be looking abit more lively at the moment.

As you can see from my signature, I am due to start first cycle of ICSI tommorrow, beginning with 19 days of DR injections - 1st scan is then on 14th February - wot a way to mark valentine's day eh? DH is dreading the mood swings and sleepless nights and jokes that perhaps I would like to go and stay at my parents for a week or two...!! All being well, should start my stimms then, and fingers crossed we both then go in week beg. 27th Feb (EC for me, SSR for DH).....just taking it one step at a time. We have both been off the alcohol for a while now, I am taking folic acid, eating brazil nuts and beginning accupunture next week - so, there is not much else we can do now, but cross eveything and prayer hard....thinking of you all too


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

irishd good luck for the phone call this morning..

Yeah missE, its my dr one... Ive finished my 1st bottle of sprays already and its only been a week!! is this normal?

Hello to all you other ladies..

Hopeful welcome back...

afm, i slept last nite! Nots ur if it was due to the fact i moved beds lol only woke once.. Feel a bit brighter today,, for the meantime anyway until i work in the hospital later!!

I had a really bizarre dream last nite. Dreamt i was pregnant with a little boy, now im worried incase its a sign of bad things to come..

Must go and see if my 1st patient is in.

Jillyhen


----------



## jvdb

Hey everyone. I'm gate crashing over to this one from NI cyclers too!!
Jillyhen I have been dreaming that I can't run anywhere and have to walk 
slowly holding my belly in case my eggs fall out! Really hope that isn't a bad
sign either :O
I have been taking BCP's for exactly 54 days now and I've been bleeding for
19 days  I really am convinced the royal forgot all about me until I rang them. 
I got my letter yest to say I've to go collect my meds and have my app on 2nd
Feb!! I'm really hoping that means I will start taking them that day?? I'll only
have 1 day left of my pill then. Have to say though my mood swings are awful
on the pill,I'm very run down and tired and have even started getting coldsores. 
      Hope everyone doing good 
              Julie xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi everyone haven't been on in ages! Still no Internet which is such a pain! We had another wee scan today and all is well with wee bubs so we are finally telling ppl now! We are 13 weeks, just wanted to be cautious. It still doesn't feel real. I am a nervous wreck a lot of the time! Really hope to be able to enjoy it now. 

I'm on my phone so hard to do personals but just wanted to mention a few of u. 
Irishd hope u got great news this morn. 
Theep congrats on your twinnies!!
Tessy hope u are doing ok sweetie. 
Jilly and missE so glad u are getting started again. Praying this is your time.
Babyd hope u hear bout your op soon. 
Pat hope u are feeling a bit better and doing ok. 
LastC so happy everything is going well for u. 
A big hello to everyone else. There is so much going on here at mo! The best of luck to all of you. Never give up hope xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good afternoon everyone,

Well my AF has arrived 2 days early so it must be as keen as me to get on with things  

Peppina - That might mean I could be started to sniff mid February!  How exciting / nerve wrecking!  I'll definitely be watching your progress & hope you find it all OK.  I used to be on the pill for years (how ironic?!) and only ever got the odd migraine so hopefully it causes me no bother this time around.  I started it today as the nurse told me to.  It's finally happening


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies

Footprints - happy days its finally starting for you, your on the roller coaster now, best of luck!  

Sparkleheart - thats fab news, its only natural to be nervous try to relax and enjoy it though, so pleased for ya!  

jvdb - i laughed at your dream  , i have crazy dreams like that all the time.

Jilly - glad your feeling better today  

Hopeful - welcome and good luck with your tx, wishing you all the very best  

Lastc - well hopefully when those results come through there fine 

IrishD - congrats on the 4 eggies, hope you got good news today   

MissE - your just right to book time off, you need to consentrate on you and not worry about anything else  

M&M - good luck for your scan tomorrow!  Re ec dates - they can change it really just depends on how your respond and even then you might not know until your final scan.  Mine changed but only by a day and i didnt know until my final scan i had to stim for a day longer.  Let us know how you get on tomorrow  

Peppina - best of luck with your tx  

Big hello to anyone ive missed!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Babyd, how are you hun?Im sure you are getting impatient waiting for your op!!

Sparkle, glad all is goin well enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

jvdb, i dont normally remember my dreams but this one really stuck    that it eill come true.

Irish d, any news hun?

Footprints, have you got your drugs? They might start you on what should be your day 21.

Hello all you other lovely ladies, Patb,MissE,hopeful,Peppina

must go and get out of my uniform.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly hope your dream comes true huni.             

Babyd how are you huni? Hope they hurry up and give you a date for your op.  

Sparkle glad to hear all is going well with you sweetie, woohoo on getting to 13 weeks. I bet everyone will be delighted for you when you share your news.  

Footprints woohooo on af arriving and getting started.  

Hopeful welcome to the thread, good luck for your upcoming treatment. Sounds like you are doing everything you can.        

jvdb welcome to the thread, hoping you get your meds and get started soon. Good luck for your treatment.          

Irishd hope the call went well today huni.         for you.         

Lastc hope the results of your test come back ok.  

Peppina hope the sickness settles huni.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Quick post as our internet is playing up, phoned RFC this morning and we have 2 embies so are going to pick them up on Friday morning.

Will be back later/tomorrow for personals when DH gets the broadband sorted.

xx


----------



## MissE

Irishd congrats on your 2 lovely embies.        they grow big and strong and stick tight.               

Emma xx


----------



## M+M

Great news IrishD   & best of luck for Friday


----------



## justone

Hi everyone! OMG! This is such a busy thread these days! It's hard to keep up with everyone! 
Congratulations *Irishd* on your 2 wee embies. Love how you described that you 'are going to pick them up on Fri morning'. What a really lovely thing to say! Sending you    for Fri.
*Sparkle* So good to hear all is well with you.   
*theep* Hope your appt went well with your GP this morning!   
*Peppina* Hoping you're feeling heaps better!   
*Jilly* Your dream sounds class. Hope it is realised just as you dreamt it!   
*Footprints* Think our bodies get in tune with our minds when it comes to tx. My AF also arrived 2 days early before I started this cycle! Mad or what?   
*hopeful and jvdb* Welcome to CC. Everyone here is super so if you have any questions etc. feel free to ask.   
*lastc* Know what you mean about the NHS! Now you can thankfully relax!   
*M+M* Best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing how you get on!   
*Tam83* Hope all is going well for you in Scotland and that you enjoy Burns night tonight!   
*missE* Have you listened to your cds yet? Have you ever considered acupuncture as part of your tx prep?   
*patbaz, tessy, babyd, confused, maximom, journey, jbaby and dannidoots* hope all is well with you. sending you all      
Hope I haven't forgotten anyone! If I have, sorry! 
AFM, loved my acu session yesterday! Trying to keep as calm and relaxed as possible. Injections going fine, tG.
Sending everyone on this thread    and   .


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies!
Irish d great news on ur little embies ;-) I'm sure u can't wait to get them where they belong with u xx
Theep and sparkle hope everything is going well still  
Justone glad ur injections are going well!
Afm- in scotland now and everything going grand! Had scan yesterday and have about 22-24 follies. Some are still about 6-9 mm but am hopeful they will grow! Have to go back for scan fri and hopefully egg collection Monday all being well! The clinic are just amazing. Def recommend them to anyone and worth a trip to glasgow!
We are heading to Edinburgh for some sightseeing today ;-)
Hi to all u other lovely ladies 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maximom

Advice needed ladies......

I phoned RFC today as it has been almost 3 weeks since I was told I would have my next appt letter in 1-2 weeks and should be starting treatment in Feb...no letter yet so I decided to phone and chase it.

I have now been told that all private treatment has been suspended until they get caught up with NHS appointments, and they can't tell me when I am likely to be seen now. I feel like I've been kicked in the stomach   

Has this happened to anyone else before and if so how long was it until they re-visited the private waiting list?

I asked if I can take my embies elsewhere for treatment and she said yes, but it has to be done in writing to the cheif embryologist and I also need to send a letter asking to be suspended or removed from their waiting list. Dear knows how long all that would take to sort out.

I wish they had of been honest with me and told me all this in December as I could have been in contact with Origin to see about having treatment there.

Any advice on whether or not I should sit tight and wait it out, or jump ship and start the ball rolling with Origin??

Lynn


----------



## patbaz

Hiya Lynn
I am in almost the escat same boat as you.  I phoned the RFC last week and was told that i was on the list for March but have yet to be contacted.  The RFC are so incompetant at times.  If what your saying is true God knows when we will get seen so much for no FET waiting lists    
I am going to phone RFC later to find out a bit more and i will let  you know.  IN work at the minute so quick post.  Hello to everyone else

Irish D fab news about the 2 embies  

Theep twins OMG congrats huni i hope you have a happy health y pregnancy   

Pat
xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon girls

Jilly & MIssE - im good, thanks for asking ladies, waiting patiently is not something ive got used too over the years...lol  Just trying to do the same as i always do and give myself things to do to make the time go quicker.  Heading to manchester for 4 days in two weeks and then 16 of us are off to Donegal for the weekend after that.  So hoping i hear around March time about my op but i wont hold my breath!    Id really like to book a holiday but dont want to book anything until i know when im getting it done, wish they could tell me, at least even an idea, of when it might be so i could work around the date.

IrishD - great news on your two beauiful embies, good luck with ET tomorrow and lots of sticky fibes  

Justone - glad you enjoyed your acup session, every little helps and all that

Twinanglesmummy - i love Edinburgh, such a beautiful city.  Its good that your happy with your Clinic i think sometimes thats half the battle.  Good luck with your next scan, hope all goes well.

Maximom - thats wild RFC need to seriously get their act together and stop messing people about, its stressful enough.  I hope you get some good news soon

Patbaz - hopefully they'll not mess you around and get you started.

Big hello to everyone else, hope your well


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey everyone

How are  we all?

Maximom, thats a bit crap do the rfc expect you to be mind readers.. They should be sending you a letter.

irish d, good luck for picking up the wee embies..

Twin, i absolutely love edinburgh, would move there in an instant.. Hope the wee follies grow more..

Justone, i have sorted myself with acupuncture or anything yet, will wait till after payday..

Not much craic with me ive still the flippin cold and im getting peeved off with the sniffling and broken sleep, i look like a panda!! I never wore makeup to work but now i have 2.. Gonna make an appt with the doctor next week and see what the craic is and i know what i will feel like when the injections start in 2 weeks.. 

Gonna log off ladies have a nice afternoon.

Jillyhen x


----------



## jvdb

Oh flip,feel a bit guilty.- I have been waiting on the nhs for over
a year for the rfc,got my letter saying I was at the top of the list in october.  Heard
nothing until I got a letter for app in Nov,thought that was me starting but
just got blood took and told to go home and wait. Got another letter in Dec
to say start bcp in that cycle. Then I was left in limbo,bleeding and depressed
with nobody telling me anything when I rang. Finally just received letter to say
I've an app to get meds on 2nd of feb. So I'm sorry I think I might be one of the 
reasons for your delay and I don't think they should be building peoples hopes up
to start and then taking on too many and getting back logged. 

Does anyone know if I will still need to down reg or will I go straight onto stimms?
I have read in places that the pill is used to down reg. Has anyone had my experience
and know what's going to happen next thurs? I'm just so down and confused and
have no idea what's next

Hope everyone else is ok, julie xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

jvdb,

Im not sure hun, what happens i thought you would have to dr regardless..

Sorry im no help.

A sis in law of my best mate was to get her meds on tues only to arrive up and the rfc realised that she didnt have a blood test during her af. Im taking it to be to check amh levels.. She was raging as she was hoping to get started soon.

The rfc must be overloaded at the min..

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I'm wrecked, i'm only home from work cos had to stay late tonight.

jvdb not sire huni. I did use the pill for one of my cycles for DR but it was different cos i was doing FET and there was no stimms. I hope you get more info very soon.      

Jilly how are you doing huni, sorry you are still suffering with the cold huni. Hope it clears soon.  

Maximom that is a disgrace, rfc are a nightmare. I hope they get their finger out and get you an appointment soon.  

Pat i hope they dont keep you waiting too long either huni. How are you doing?  

Babyd make sure you enjoy your breaks, you deserve to have some fun while waiting for the op. Fingers crossed  you get a date soon.      

Twin glad you like the clinic huni, that is half the battle. I hope those follies continue to grow big.        

Justone glad the injections are going well.  I did have acu last year, i did it every week for 8 months and had 2 FETs during that time. I also had it pre and post transfer. It was relaxing but i just felt it didnt help my tx and it was very expensive to continue long term so decided not to do it again.

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies...just had to have a wee rant earlier as I was so flabbergasted after speaking with the receptionist but I've calmed down now.

Julie, don't be feeling guilty hun, we've all had our turn on the NHS list, fingers crossed you get ur wee   this tx. This is the next stage for us which has to be self funded and we don't mind waiting our turn, just disappointing when staff tell you one thing then a few weeks later they have changed the goalposts   

Pat did you get a chance to phone RFC this afternoon? I'm gonna phone back tomorrow to see if I can find out how long they anticipate having to suspend the private list.

Emma & Jilly, wot do you girls think of Origin? I was happy enough to stay with RFC as everything seemed to go well first time...pregnant on first ICSI attempt, just ended up in m/c   

Would be more than happy to go to Origin if there was a possibility we could see Dr Heasley, been seeing him since 2004 private at his house, lovely man and at least he knows us.

My poor heads fried, so much to weigh up before making any decisions    

Irish D, good luck for tomoro pet...lets hope those wee bubba's snuggle in nice n tight and fingers crossed for some good news from you in 2 weeks time   .

   to everyone else.

Lynn


----------



## M+M

Hey all,
Just a quick post from me!
I had my first scan this morning & its not all going to plan.
I have to increase my dosage on Gonal F & go for 2nd scan 31/01.
Hopefully by then I'll be on track for EC 02/02.
Sori to post & run.
I hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen, MissE and maximom, thank you so much for your lovely replies 
Its really nice to read everyones experiences,advice and support on this. 
I think I was afraid to chase the RFC because it was through nhs and I just
thought I should be grateful that I was getting this amazing chance for free. 
If I was paying for it then I would expect schedule,treatment and care to be
more or less fitting in with my schedule hehe. I can't believe they have been
messing people about with something so important. 
Irishd good luck tomorrow going to pick up your wee embies,they will be nice
and snug inside you soon. 
Hope everyone is ok, julie xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello everyone  

how busy have you lot been 

just wanted pop on and say i'm almost back in the game.. af arrived today so i have to post my dates to the rfc and i'm on the countdown to day 21  unless the rfc cancel my tx again 

snowbabies, wake up mummy's coming


----------



## lastchancer

MaxiMom - sofrry you are being messed about by RVH - its a story i know only too well - our 2nd TX was self fuinded and they susended the private list for 2 years but it was a year before they actually wrote out and told people this after someone made a complaint - our 3rd TX they kept telling me for 6 mths that i was def gonna be the next month - i'm not sure how i survived the first couple of months of this but then i joined FF and met all you lovely ladies who helped me thru and so far we have been blessed with baba on board. 

Hiopefully this suspension will not be for that length of time - i'm not sure about the moving your embryos to another clinic but i'm sure there will be someone on here who has gone thru that and could help. meanwhile i'd just phone the RFC every month to see how things are. 

BabyD - re your op - do you have private healthcare via work? you could use this to get it done faster if you have - we have it with my work and i know a few girls have used it to be treated for various things faster than waiting on nhs lists - it dont cover feritly treatment thou so i havent had to use it. 

IrishD - good luck for today - praying the next 2 weeks flys by and we hear more great news xxx

Morning to all you other lovely ladies - hope you all have nice things planned for the weekend - although typically its to be crap weather again.

AFM - my friend is doing a beauty course so got treated last night to pedicure - and tols to come back next week for a facial - love being pampered so will happliy volunteer for all practice lol - also have my "son" Adam coming to stay all weekend so it was off the shops yesterday to buy his fav foods. he told me last week that he was going to buy his own baby with his pocket money from tesco's - only 3 and wants to be a Daddy already lol


----------



## justone

Hi CC girls
Having a wee break at work so thought I'd post on here.  Hope you are all well. Isn't the weather miserable?  Heard earlier this morning that the _big freeze _  is on its way!  
*Irishd* Best of luck for this morning! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way!   
*Tam83* Good luck at your scan today. Hopefully you'll be ready for EC on Mon as planned. Hope you enjoyed Edinburgh. It's a really nice city.   
*Maximom* It's so frustrating when that happens. I was in a similar position re the waiting list and made a nuisance out of myself by ringing them nearly every morning (around 10 seems best) until I got the proper appt. I'm sure the admin staff and nurses were fed up with me but time is always of the essence when it comes to tx in my books. I have never jumped ship during a tx cycle so can't advise you on that, sorry. Dr. H is lovely. He's our cons at OFC.    
*Patbaz* how did you get on when you rang the RFC? Hope you got a date sorted.   
*babyd* Lucky you to have two trips planned. Will surely help with killing time before your op etc. I feel that the busier you are, the quicker time passes. Haven't been to Manchester but hear it's a great place to spend a few days. Where in Donegal are you heading to?   
*Jilly* Hope your cold has shifted by now and that you and DH have a lovely weekend chilling out.   
*jvdb* Sorry can't advise you about the pill. I was put on it before my 1st tx cycle to get my tx started before I hit 40 and get my NHS funded cycle free. I also went on the nasal spray after it and then onto Gonal F. Don't know how the medical team work out what to put us on and why.  Good luck with your appt next week.   
*MissE* You're right about the acu. Mine costs £40/session! Hope you're rested after your long day at work!   
*Hopeful* Hope injections are going well. The first one is always the most daunting. before you know it, you're a pro at injecting.   
*M+M* Sorry to hear about your scan. Hope the Gonal F isn't taking too much out of you. Best of luck for next week.   
*Danni* Good to hear from you again. Before you know it, you'll be back on the tx cycle!   
*Lastc* Your pampering sessions sounds great. Enjoy! Wish I had a friend who could pamper me like that. Enjoy your w/end with your "son".   
*Sparkle and theep* Hope you and bubbas are all well.   
*Tessy, Peppina, Footprints, Confused, Journey, Jbaby* Hope you are all well. Sending you all   
To anyone I have missed, 
More later!


----------



## patbaz

Good Morning all,

Maximom (lynn)  I couldn't get through to the RFRC yesterday but i got through this morning.  I asked if I was still on schedule for March AF and they said that I was.  I spoke to a girl called Sinead in appointments, she said that private FET has not been affected and those on list for FET will still get their treatment. According to her the only people who will be afected will be those private patients waiting to start a fresh cycle.  If I were you I would ring again to confirm what you were told.  I will be thinking of you huni   

jvdb - I was also put on bcp by the RFC before my treatment.  They simply do this so you can fit around their schedule.  I still had to sniff to DR, so it feels like forever    but once you start huni the time flies so don't fret too much.  The girls on here are amazing people and a great support so any questions pop on and someone will have an answer babe  

MissE - I am doing ok huni.  I was a little bit down there for a while but gettign there.  Glad to hear you have made some progress with origin it wont be long now  

Irish D - good luck for et today babe    

Just one I hope you are well

TAM - hope all is gooing as per plan  

babyD - have you tried phoning royal appointments to see were you are on the list or get your GP to do that for you

Jilly - rotten cold   I don't get them that often but they are miserable

hello to everyone else i am on my break in work and now time is up will get back later

Pat
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

How is everyone?

Thank god its friday.. Im a bit wrecked.. One week closer to starting the injections.

I have a wee quiery to ask you lovely ladies, te aul witch was due to arrive on wednesday and so far she hasnt reared her ugly head even tho ive cramps, my 1st scan isnt until 7th feb. I can remember when i was with the rfc i had to let them know if it hadnt arrived by a certain date.. Is this the same with origin? There was no mention of it the day i collected my meds..

Babyd as pat says i would give them a wee bell tell them a porkie and say you have something coming up and would like to know if the op would be soon so that you can plan ahead..

MissE hows you?

Justone, when is your scan?

M+M sorry things arent going to plan.. Fingers crossed all ok for next week

Dannii how are you hun?

lastc enjoy your pampering...

Must go and get thru this workload..

Has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Afternoon Ladies and Happy Friday

Jilly & Pat - i think i will ring them sure it wouldnt do any harm, this may be a stupid question but is it the RFC i ring or is that just for fertility tx?  

Justone - yeah ive heard Manchester is good too, going to the Man U and Liverpool game while there too, the rest of the time you'll find me making my way round the trafford centre - apparently its massive.  im sure DH is overjoyed    How are you feeling?

Lastc - unfortunately, we dont have healthcare in work so thats out of the question    Pampering sounds great, now why can one of my friends do that as a job and id get all my beauty treatments for free..

Danni - Welcome back onto the mad mad rollercoaster - good luck  

jvdb - just cause your go is NHS doesnt mean you should be treated any differently, you deserve the same treatment as everyone else.  

M&M - sorry your tx isnt going as planned, hopefully the extra dose will start those follies growing.  Keep positive.  Sending you lots of     

Maximon - good luck with your decision, im sure your head is fried.

MissE - Whens your start date?

AFM - got a 30th birthday party tonight - so i plan to get sloshed and have a good time    Sorry to those ladies who are off the drink, im not rubbing it in... i promise


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

Just you rub it in... Im dying for a glass of wine he he.

im not sure where you would ring, try the rfc 1st and see what they say..

Jillyhen


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

BabyD, have a great time at the party and have a wee drink for me!
Jilly, how is the cold? Hope its improving for you.
LastC, very jealous! Make the most of the pampering.
Dannii, welcome back hun, hope the time flies in for you.
Justone, I saw that too about the big freeze, hopefully it doesn't come this far. How are you getting on?
M+M, hope the new dose helps, the same thing happened to me but it didn't delay ec, grow follies grow.
Maximom, hope you get sorted soon, the waiting is so frustrating especially when they don't give you much information.
MissE, how are you hun? On countdown yet?
Pat, i'm sure March feels like miles away but hopefully the time will go in quick for you.
JVDB, I was never put on the pill so I can't answer your question but hopefully it will all work out for you.
Tam, hope your scan went well.

Big hello to twinangel, hopeful, journey, sparkle, theep and anyone I have missed.

AFM, well we collected our 2 embies this morning so am now   hard that they want to stick. Was running between RFC and Musgrave this morning because my uncle had his hip done so hopefully when I get him home (he lives on his own next door to us) that will keep my mind off the 2ww.

xx


----------



## confused123

hi to all so much happening and wishing well to all!!!!!!! cannot believe i am nearly sniffing a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and not start injection till next week 

getting so nervous


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Babyd enjoy the party tonight.  I start injections on 5th february, so only have to wait til next sunday.

Confused not long now huni, once you start the injections it will all fly by. 

Irishd congrats on being . I really hope and       they stick tight.             

Jilly not sure about af. They definitley didnt mention phoning in if af arrived when i went. I think they use the scan to check. She just said if it doesnt come to do a pg test.  Maybe ring them and ask if you are unsure.

Pat glad you are doing better now huni.  Glad to hear FET lists arent affected. 

Justone hope you are doing well sweetie. 

Lastc that sounds fab.  Might as well enjoy the pampering.

Dannii welcome back to the crazy train, hoping your snowbabies stick tight.         

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Well ladies, wait til you hear what happened me today. Got a phonecall from the lister in london. I had entered their competition for the free ivf. They had drawn all the names of the 23 people who had won but one of the girls rang to say she had achieved a natural pregnancy and dint need the tx. I was the next at the top of the list so i have been offered the free go. Was so shocked    but delighted. I have explained that i am about to start a tx so she told me to phone when i know the outcome and if i still need the tx then i can use it later in the year. Seriously cant believe it!!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

MissE i did that last year and got offered  a free cycle 2 and it was after i started treatment in the rfc, i decided to give it up as they are very strict on their bmi..

Thats brilliant you have that to fall back on.

Irish d, hope your wee bubs settle in nicely.. 

I cant believe how busy this thread is at the min, for a while there was only 2 or 3 ladies goin thru treatment and now look at it all happening within a month.. I really hope and    that the   's keep coming.

As for me i still dont have much of a taste or smell had said if it didnt clear would make an appt with the doc will see how the weekend goes.
Ive to traipse to belfast tomorrow for a dental appt and have to go up to the school of dentistry for it.. Was a recall appt from one of the consultants that had been suspended.. Be interesting..

Babyd have a good nite..

Hubby has got his dominoes ordered, i really will have to stop eating i will be the size of a house   

Jillyhen


----------



## Tessykins

Misse, that is incredible news hunny!!  I really, really, really hope that you don't need it - but maybe you'll be able to use it next year for a wee brother or sister for your wee Origin baby      I'm delighted for you love XX


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Evening all

thankyou for all the lovely welcomes, feels like i've waited forever 

irish d congrats on being pupo, fingers x'd for you hun

miss e what a great back up plan 

hope everyone else is well 

afm- i hand delivered my dates to the rfc today and had a quick word with the receptionist and i'm not being cancelled! woo hoo  so sniffing should start mid feb 

have a fab wk-end you lovely lot x


----------



## confused123

hi quick question, am i the only hungry person sniffing, i cannot stop eating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lastchancer

MissE thats fab news - likewise i hope its not needed unless you want to add to the brood lol 

can anyone enter? never heard of that before - might want to add to the brood myself so worth entering


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies..

Confused im the sane dreading starting the injections..

Lastc, there was a link on one of these threads last year. have a nosey on the lister wed page thats if they have 1..

Aw Dannii, wont be long coming round, by that stage i should be heading for e/c.. I really cant believe how quick things are goin..

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly how are you getting on sweetie?  

Confused i think you do tend to eat more when on the meds, your body must need it.  

Dannii great news that you are able to go ahead, roll on getting back on the crazy train. Really hoping this is the one.          

Lastc the lister run this competition every year. They have certain criteria that you have to meet. I think you have to have had no more than 3 previous cycles, you have to  be under 40 and there are a few other things they ask for. It is usually on the INUK website around oct time. Two of my friends from the craigavon support group have won it before. One of them won it 2 years ago and one of them won it last year. I never believed for one second that i would get offered a cycle but here we are. I think if you win you have to use the cycle within a year, so if this cycle works they can offer it to someone else.

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you are having a good weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
Howz your weekend going?

*MissE*- great news on winning your prize  but here's hoping you'll not need it 

*Confused*- totally know where your coming from. I am eating everything in sight. Not long until you start your injections now.

*Danni*-Great news on starting your journey again. Sending you lots of   

*IrishD*-You've got your embies were they belong  Positive Thinking all the way  
Let me know how your filling in your 2 ww as I won't be far behind you. Have you taken time of work?

*BabyD*-I hope your not too hungover today  I do miss my glasses/bottle of wine!

*Jilly*- Hope your feeling better!

There's so much happening on this thread now which is great but I forget who's all posting  
So hi to all you other girles, I hope everythings going to plan 

AFM I started on the higher dose of Gonal F & I'm just hoping that it will create more follies  
Altho since i started the dose ive had a constant headache, I'm afraid to take any tablets in case they would have a negative effect on anything. 
We're off out to the in-laws today to have dinner  Its great when someone else cooks for you!


----------



## mrscabbage

hi girls can i join you?

I am also having treatment in Origins like some others on here, hopefully the success rate is good!

We had ec last monday, 23rd Jan and ten eggs collected, all 10 fertalised and on day 3 8 of them were dividing as normal so the doctors decided to wiat for blast!  I had one grade bb (?) blast transferred yesterday and got a call this morning to say that one of the other blasts is suitable for freezing.

I would love to chat with you all during this dreaded 2ww - I can hardly stop myself from testing even now!  

Good luck to everybody x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

MissE, thats great news about the Lister, but   you don't need it hun.

M+M, I have taken this week off work and am going to play it by ear for next week, I'm lucky that I work in a small team with a very sympathetic boss who knows about tx. Not got much planned to pass the time but hoping to get my uncle home from hospital tomorrow so will be able to spend time with him instead of brooding about it.

Mrscabbage, welcome along, everyone here is lovely so just chat away.   your embie is snuggling in tight.

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies, theres the weekend over already    I can feel the Monday morning blues setting in already.   

Pat, thanks for the info...i'll defo be ringing RFC back tomoro to try + clear things up, watch this space!! 

Emma thats great news about the Lister, I believe they have an excellent success rate but fingers crossed you wont need the tx.   

Irish D congrats on being PUPO...sending you lots of sticky vibes hun,, lets hope ur get ur  

Waaay to many lovely ladies on here now to do personals for everyone but I hope ur all well....sending     to everyone.

Lynn


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies,

Where has the weekend gone? 

Mrs Cabbage welcome, hang in there you havent long to wait stay away from the pee sticks or we will set the    on you. We are hoping for a 5 day transfer also. Do origin do e/t on a saturday?

irish d hope wee bubs in snuggling in tight..

Sitting watching call the midwife, was out for teat with hubby n my best friend was scrummy..

Hello to all you other lovely ladies..

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Mrscabbage welcome aboard huni. The ladies are lovely on here and will give you so much support.

Think i had better update this list cos there is so much going on here.

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 06/02/12  

Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 08/02/12  

Confused ICSI 15/02/12  

Justone ICSI  

Twinangels IVF
















MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF  

Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET  

Maximom FET
















M+M IVF
















Journey ICSI
















jbaby IVF
















Footprints ICSI
















If i have missed anyone or anyone has dates they need added just let me know.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi Emma

Can you include me on your list - ICSI treatment (with SSR) - started DR meds on 26th Jan 2012...

Ta muchly


----------



## Jillyhen

Miss E

We are hoping the e.c will be on the 20th feb..

How are we all?

Where did the weekend go?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies cud u add my egg collection for tomo 31st jan. cheers ;-) xx


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies - Happy Monday  
How are we all Can you tell I'm off today  

Irish D - Sounds like you will have plenty to occupy your 2WW, which is good it'll take your mind off everything.  Can i ask how your egg collection went?
Ive read a few things on here now which is starting to make me very nervous  

Mrs Cabbage - Welcome to FF.  the ladies on here are great, very supportive.  I see you've had your EC, how are you planning on getting the dreaded 2 ww in?  have you taken time off work?

Twinangel - EC tomorrow! Wishing you all the best & sending lots of     &   Your way.

AFM just waiting on my 2nd scan tomorrow & hopefully the higher dose has helped  

Lots of   to everyone x


----------



## Journey09

Hey Ladies, OMG so so busy on here at the minute!! I havent been on in near week and it seems like so much has been happening!! 

Anyway better start replying: - 

M+M - Good Luck with second scan tomorrow and hope the higher dose did go well  

TAM83 - Good Luck with egg collection tomorrow  

Jillyhen - When do you start injections?? How is things going with you?  

Hopeful37 - Hope all going well with your DR, Good Luck for this cycle  

Irish Daffodil - Delighted to hear you have 2 embies on board   all goes well 

Justone - How are you? 

MrsCabbage - Welcome to FF and good luck with your embie  

MissE - Fantastic news on winning free cycle with Lister.  I must keep any eye out for that but hopefully none of us will need it after our cycle with Origin    

Maximon, Confused123, Babydreams, Patbaz and anyone else i may have missed giving things so busy on here at minute - hope all is well with yous and things going to plan  

AFM - DH got SA done on Thursday at Origin, Embryologist spoke to us and said that the count is reduced again but still a few swimmers to perform ICSI.  They decided to freeze 1 or 2 (depending at time) straws for a back up incase something happens between now and our cycle!! We have planning appt on 9 Feb so hopefully wont be long slipping in and we will be back on the road again to hopefully become a mummy and daddy    

Sending you all a big   and some  

J x x


----------



## mrscabbage

Hi Girls,

Thansk all for the warm welcome xx

Jilly - Origins will certianly do et on a Saturday and even on a Sunday if necessary

M+M - I'm getting on grand, its early days, I know I'll have a hard time not testing but I had so many false positives with iuis that its just not worth it!  I've taken this week off work which is very strange for me as usually so busy and stressed out rushing from here to there all the time.  I'm emjoying being off even though I have a few things pencilled in for the remainder of the week.  Absolutley no symtoms at the minute - dunno if that's bad or good?  Just trying to visualise embie snuggling in


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 06/02/12
















Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 08/02/12
















Confused ICSI 15/02/12
















Justone ICSI
















Twinangels IVF 31/01.12  

Tam83 IVF 31/01/12  

Hopeful37 ICSI  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF 20/02/12
















Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET
















Maximom FET  

M+M IVF  

Journey ICSI  

jbaby IVF  

Footprints ICSI


----------



## lastchancer

just quick pop on to say good luck to mrs cabbage and TAM for y our appointments today. 

xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone?

twinangels good luck for your appt today hope all goes well..

m+m hope you get good news at your scan

Journey 9th feb wont be lon coming round, hopefully you will get started soon..

Too the 2 week waiters, hang in there.. Wont be long ladies..

Mrscabbage, i thought they where only open mon-fri.. Did you say you had a 5 day transfer...

Up for my 1st scan next tuesday, i thot my af would've been here as it was due last wednesday still having cramps just wish it would hurry up.. Not in great form at the min, so tired and a thumping headache prob my own fault as im not drinking enough water.. Thank god im sleeping better just have no motivation house needs a good clean and ive clothes lying that need put away..

Think i need a kick up the a** !!

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies! Well just out of clinic. Got 7 eggs so very happy cos was on very low dose and short protocol! So very pleased. Now the nerve wrecking part waiting for phone call tomo to see how many fertilised! Eeek!
Am so tired so sorry no personals! Will pop back later! Xx


----------



## Maximom

Afternoon ladies

Just a quick log on as I'm on lunch!!

Twinangelsmummy, thats fab news about your 7 eggs....i'll keep my fingers crossed until tomoro for you hun and hope you get a good number fertilised   

AFM, I phoned RFC and looks like the girl who i spoke to last Thurs gave me incorrect information...you were right Patbaz, FET's aren't being affected by suspension so she said I'm down for March tx   .  Looks like we'll e cycle buddies   .  

Think i'll treat myself to a nice glass of vino (or 2) tomorrow nite as it's my wedding anniversary and we're going out for a slap up meal. Have been off alcohol since August so I think I deserve a wee treat before my next tx starts.

Ciao for now girlies! 

Lynn


----------



## Jillyhen

Twinangels

Fab news about your 7 embies, lets hope there i plsnty of loving in the lab tonite 

Maximon, enjoy your glass of wine & slap up meal. You deserve  a wee treat..

March isnt 2 far away..

Hello to everyone else..

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09

Hey lovely ladies, 

Jillyhen - Not long now til first scan, fingers crossed for you.  

Twinangels - Brilliant news that you got 7 eggs collected.  As Jillyhen said lets hope there is plenty of love in lab tonight!! Fingers crossed  

Maximon - That great you will be having FET in March - Not long at all!!  

Big Hello to all other ladies and hoping everything going to plan!!  

J x


----------



## patbaz

Hello lovely ladies.

Maximom (Lynn) - it is nice to know that we will be able to give each other support through tx in March  

Mrs Cabbage - welcome to the thread huni and congrats on being PUPO  

MissE fab news about lister huni but I      you wont need it 

TAM - brilliant news on 7 eggs lets hope love lab is busy tonight 

JIllyhen consider yourself kicked in the    Hope this helps 

to everyone else - i hope that you are all well

Pat
xxx


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone, such a busy thread this is and filled with positivity! Will def be
staying here. I think I'm getting addicted to reading everything from posts to
diaries on ff  and I haven't even started yet! 
I've been counting down days (or sleeps lol) and its finally getting close to thurs. 
I have been really excited and looking forward to it,but last night I had a bit of
a blip. Started worrying about everything; will injections hurt,will sniff make me sick,
am I strong enough to go through it Scared the crap out of me (and dh!) Has anyone
else went through all that or am I just an 
I'm back to my pma, excitement and counting my sleeps 
Hope everyone is ok
Julie xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Eveing all..

Jvdb, of course its all a bit overwhelming especially of its your 1st go.   Just take each day as it comes, Ive been on the sprays for 2 weeks and ive been feeling great, but then this week ive been a bit down and weepy..Doesnt help that my flippin af is late...
My brill hubby does my injections, i couldnt physically do it.. Big coward   . Wont be long till you start..

Patb  thanks for the   ...lol

Hopefully they will tell us when i can start on the lovely gonalf..

Justone thanks for the phone call hun..

Should i ring origin re my af being late? I know for a fact that im not pregnant, this one is late wheras the last one was 2 days early..  

Hubby is away the football so im curled up on the sofa watching sundays dinner date..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Journey09

Evening, 

Jvdb - It is only nature to have mixed feelings about your treatment - as many will say it is an emotional rollcoaster!! When you start your meds just take each day at a time.  I was so so scared of sniffing but then it turned out ok!! My DH had said he was do injections but after the first one, he was so so nervous that i decided to do it myself and im glad i did!! We are hopefully starting our 2nd cycle now at end of Feb and it is completely different, no sniffing just injecting and im even getting worried about it!! But the main thing is to try and stay came and think of hopefully a positive outcome   Good Luck for Thursday  

Jillyhen - If i were you i would give Origin a call, no harm!! If i remember right RFC give a date and if AF didnt arrive i had to ring them, is Origin different?? Hope your feeling ok!! 

Hey to everyone else 

J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Journey,
Thanks

From what i can remember, as you said i had up to a certain date and if it didnt come by then i was to ring them. I had a feeling i was due to start the injections that week.

Head fried   

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all? I'm gonna try this again, have lost my post twice now!!!!!

Jilly it wouldnt do any harm to phone origin. It would give you some reassurance. I hope af shows up soon so you can move on to the next step.  

Journey how are you doing huni?  

jvdb it is natural to feel overwhelmed by all this. There is a lot to take on board but try to take one step at a time. Really hoping it all goes well for you.        

Pat thanks huni. I hope you are right and we dont need the lister tx but it is great knowing we have it just incase. Wont be long til you can start again, i have everything crossed for you huni.            

Maximom great news that your tx wont be affected by the suspension of the private list. Wont be long til you can get going again. Patbaz is a fab cycle buddy too.  

Twin woohoo on your 7 eggies, hoping there is lots of loving in the lab tonight.          

Lastc how are you huni? Did you get your results back yet, hope they are ok.        

Mrscabbage and irishd hope you are both doing ok on your 2ww. I have everything crossed for you both.        

A big hi to anyone i've missed.  

I am just relaxing now, have just finished baking. So looking forward to getting off at the beginning of march cos work is so busy.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies

Morning girlies - sorry I have been quiet lately,  but not had much to report - just 'jabbing' away and trying not to be too much of a miserable sod!!!!

In work at moment, so no times for personals - sending   to each and every one of you, at whatever stage you are at, and for those attending RFC,   they stop messing you about, as you have enough to contend with. I have had so many issues with them over the past 12 months, trying to get onto their NHS waiting list, hence  the fact that we have opted for going private for our 1st cycle, in the meantime! Bang goes our only savings, but hey will be worth it if successful - cannot put a price on a lifetime of happiness!! 

My cycle is normally 28 - 34 days, but averages about 30 days -  day 30 is tommorrow, so I am preparing myself for AF to make an appearance - hope it isnt late as on one of the other threads, alot of the ladies' txt was being delayed as theirs was late. Origin didnt mention if it made a difference, and as my first baseline scan isnt until 14th Feb, I still have a bit of time yet I suppose! Injections are no bother to me now in work, I just get on with them - in no time, I can start playing "join the dots" on my belly!! Feeling really tired though and having quite restless nights but seems that these symptons are 'normal' and merely part of the process...like a grump in work every morning, until at least lunchtime!! My boss keeps checking my head to see if the horns have started to sprout yet


----------



## justone

Part 1 
Hi everyone!
My netbook has finally packed in after weeks of splutters and coughs so I will only be able to post here at work until I can afford a new one. 
So much has happened here since my last post so I will now try and catch up with you all. Isn't the weather really nice today? Cold yes but great to see the sun!
*Lastc* Hope all is well with you and bump. Did you get your test results yet?
*Hopeful* Know what you mean about the injections. Some of mine have left big enough bruises behind them! 
*Irishd and MrsC* Hope you're both keeping ok during the 2ww. It's the longest 2 weeks. Best keep yourselves busy while trying to take it easy, if you get my drift.
*Jilly* Nice to catch up. Did you ring Origin yet re ?
*TAM83* 7 eggs! Wow! What time do you expect _the call_ today at? Hope there was "a whole lotta lovin" going on in the lab last night! 
*MissE* Great news about the Lister. Really hope you won't need it. What were you baking last night? You're doing a great job updating the HoF. It keeps me on track of everyone! Fair play to you! 
*Patbaz and Maximom* Great to read that you'll be cycle buddies. Makes this whole tx a whole lot easier having some one going through it at the same time as you. 
 *Maximom* Enjoy your meal and your vino!
*jvdb* Hope you're feeling well today and that your appt goes well for you too. Don't hesitate to bend our ears on this forum. We know what you're going through so feel free to 'unload' here. 
*Confused* Just realised that you are going through EC in a fortnight's time. Hope you're keeping well.
*theep* Hope you and bubba are both well. 
  *Danni, M+M, Journey, Jbaby and Footprints* Hope you are all well. 
*AFM* Had 1st scan yesterday. Went well if a tad quick! Lining 3mm (should be 6mm or less); nurse counted 6 follies on each side. Up again next Wed for 2nd scan. Still no mention of EC yet. I don't mind tbh, just as long as it's done at the optimum time etc. 
More later!


----------



## lastchancer

afternoon ladies,

just quick pop on - too many people to do personals but just wanted to wish everyone luck at you various stages xxx 

AFM - still waitign results so they are obviously not worried about anything - have first birthing calss 2nite - all about labour and pain relief so will be nice to know the options - even though i am determined to have all and every drug going lol


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies!justone glad ur scan went well!hope those follies grow really big and juicy ;-)
Afm received call this am and 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised so all good!fxd now they all divide nicely for us;-)) 
Love and hugs tou all whatever stage ur at xxxxxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Quick post while my uncle is having a snooze.

Twinangels, congrats on your embies, they will be back where they belong in no time.

M+M, I was also a bit worried about ec in rfc but I have to say it was fine, a little uncomfortable but not as bad as I was expecting. Hope it all goes well for you.

Jilly, did you ring Origin? Hope af appears soon.

Big hello to everyone else.

AFM, nothing really to report, few twinges here and there but trying not to think too much about it, otd is not till next Friday so by then I will probably be round the bend!

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Havent had a chance to get on here all day soo busy..

twinangels, congrats on your wee embies...

irishd how are you hun,

MissE,justone,patb hope you are all well..

Lastc, is it a case of no news is good news !! Hope your 1st class goes well..

Still no sign of my af, so i rang origin and the nurse had to ring me back.. Im to do a hpt, but i kow for a fact that im not pregnant unless it a miracle lol.. See how things go and  i think im to ring on monday re the scan on tuesday.. My flippin af wasnt this late last time.
Thank god im in better form today, i sat on the sofa last nite and cried then hubby came in and was wondering what i had been watching and i broke down again... Things we have to go through.. Poor critter!!

Must go and get cleared up and get outta here.. Heading out for tea with lmk & loopybud.. Sooo looking forward it.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confused123

hi so much happening, hi to all and wish everyone well at their stages, a special mention to all waiting on phonecall or pupo, sending you all lots of positivity

starting injections on Friday 1st scan next week, very nervous after my last icsi, which was cancelled due to no fertilization, but at least my recent miscarriage has proven that can take place. but no room to look back have to move forward

congrats twinangelmum: good news


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies hope your all well   

Irish D- Glad to hear EC wasn't too bad.  I was really getting worried after some of the posts I read.
I bet your on the count down to Friday week!

TwinAngel - 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised thats brilliant news   best of luck for ET  sending you lots of  &  

Jilly - i know what you mean by the break downs lol I'm an emotional wreck. Blame the drugs, they send you  

Lots of   to all you other ladies whatever stage your at  

AFM  I had my 2nd scan yesterday morning.  Consultant said he could see 4 very good eggs on my right ovary & again it took him a while to find my left ovary but said there wasn't much happening on my left 
I was very concerned due to the low amount of eggs but the nurse reassured me it was fine. 
I'm in tomorrow for egg collection & all I keep thinking is what if fertilisation doesn't happen   
what will I do 
Its just you come this far & what if the transfer doesn't take place! 
I've been positive right up until this point but now I'm freaking myself out


----------



## patbaz

M&M don't freak out huni just take one day at a time huni. Vent all you want that's what we are here for xx


----------



## M+M

Patbaz - I can't help it.  I can't get it out of my head.
My hubby tells me that if it doesn't work we will do it again but that's not what i want to hear!!!
I know he's thinks he's helping but I just can't help thinking the worst.
To come this far - years of waiting, sniffing, injections, egg collection & then the possibility of the eggs not fertilising.  This journey just gets harder with every stage!
Sori for the rant but need some   sending my way!


----------



## patbaz

M&M the whole tx thing is a roller coaster and it is natural to be worried and upset babe but positivity plays a big part. Get a hot water bottle on your tummy to help follies grow. Use a relaxation cd close your eyes and imagine the best outcome. I will keep you in my prayers xx


----------



## M+M

Thanx Pat, that's exactly what Im going to do x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

M & M - its only natural to feel like that and i promise i was exactly the same, it was so nerve wrecking waiting for that call the next day, its easier said than done but relax as much as possible, you will get there.  Sending you lots of      and good luck

Patbaz - hows things with you?  I wont be long before you started again....eeekkk

Confused - good luck with injections on Friday  

Jilly - typical AF buggers off when you want her to arrive, i hope she rears her ugly head and this dosent mess you about.  Hope your ok hun!  

IrishD - hopefully the wait isnt torturing you too much, hopefully the rest of the time flys in and   for your BFP

Twinangelsmummy - Fab news on the 6 embies,   the divide for you, whens ET?

LastC - how did your class go?  Have you been watching one born every minute?  I watch half a hour of it last night for the very first time ever  .  Ive never been able to bring myself to watch it before but i flicked it round last night while DH was at football and i loved it, did shed a little tear but sure thats to be expected!

Justone - glad your first scan went well  

Hopeful - hopefully af makes an appearance soon, good luck! 

Maximon - brilliant news that tx wont be affected, dam receptionist getting it wrong and putting your through unnecessary stress  

MissE - lucky you on winning a go with Lister its good to have something to fall back on but you wont need it  

Big hello to journey, jvbd, mrscabbage hope your all well!  sorry to anyone ive missed

AFM - Just been informed that my op wont be until after Easter and they cant give me a specific date.. just "some time after easter" - its a bummer cause i so want to get started again but i suppose theres nothing i can do but wait  .  I know ive heard a few of you girls talking about a relaxation cd and someone was kindly sending copies.  Is there any chance someone could send one my way?


----------



## patbaz

BabyD i have the Zita west cd pm me your address and i will stick 1 in the post tomorrow


----------



## Journey09

Hello ladies, 

What a beautiful morning outside, i know it nippy but still so nice that it is dry!!  

Babydreams282 - Awh hopefully it will be sooner rather than later, keep the pressure on til get your date!! I did see someone mention about that CD alright! 

M&M - Remember the saying - its not about quantity its about quality!!   you hopefully have 4 great eggs and will turn into lovely embies!! Big   for you. 

TAM83 - That is fantastic news about 6 embies!   it works for you!! When is ET??

Confused123 - Good Luck with starting injections!! 

Jillyhen - Hopefully your AF shows up soon and does not delay you  

MissE - Im good looking so forward to Planning appt next Thursday to know what is happening or when we likely to get started! How are you??

lastchancer - how exciting go to birthing classes. Have you been watching One Born Every Minute? I havent missed one and i love it!

Patbaz, Irish Daffodil, Justone and Hopeful37 - hope yous are all doing well and sending yous a big  



J x


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Patbaz - ive sent you a PM with the details.  Once again your a star!

Journey - How are you finding origin, me and DH have decided to go with them after i have my op.  Are they much different from RFC?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Just a quick log on from a tired Jillyhen..

Hope you are all well.

We have been a busy lot with all these posts.. I havent had to chance to go thru them all and im out again tonite... 

Still no sign of my af she really is being a right aul cow at the mine.. Getting frustrated now!!  What happens if it doesnt appear by the time my scan comes around next week??

Sorry again for no personals.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls , et is tomo. Clinic foned this am. At this stage they are looking for embies to be between 2-4 cells. 3 of my embies are 4 cell, one is 7 cell and appears to be dividing too quickly and the other 2 aren't great. So not going to blast. Having transfer tomo and hopefully couple to freeze.
Trying my best to keep up the pma!! 
Sorry no personals but in the car heading down to Glasgow from Perth ;-/ 
Love to u all xx


----------



## jvdb

To everyone going through et & ec,pupo and waiting. 
Well I am officially now a current cycler
Start sniffing in the morning and the way it should be working out is I will
be test on st paddys day,hopefully I'll have the luck of the Irish! 
Was so excited about going today I was up from half 6 like a kid at xmas 
Thank you all so much for all your lovely supportive comments and sorry I'm 
so crap at personals but I do read all your comments and pray and hope for
you all. 
Has anyone been told in the rfc that they are trying to opt for single embryo
transfer?was bit shocked and asked if I can push for 2 but she didn't seem optimistic
        Julie xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Have just lost a big post. 

jvdb good luck for starting sniffing tomorrow, hope it all goes well. They are trying to opt for single embryo transfer when it is your first cycle and you are under 38. It is to try to reduce the risk of multiple births. A lot of ladies do still seem to get 2 put back so dont give up hope. I wont be too far behind you huni, i start on sunday so we can keep each other company. 

Twin woohooo on your embies huni. I hope they continue to grow big and strong for you. Good luck for tomorrow.          

Jilly hope you are ok huni. Sorry af is messing you about. Heres a wee dance to help it along . I hope she shows up soon. 

Babyd thanks huni. Sorry to hear about your op, keep on at them. 

Journey glad you are doing ok sweetie. Thursday wont be long coming round and hopefully you will have an idea when you can get this train moving. 

Pat hope you are doing ok sweetie. 

M+M try to take it one step at a time. This journey is a difficult one. Vent anytime you want sweetie, thats what we are here for. Pat is right, the relaxation cd is a good way of keeping up the pma. 

Confused good luck with starting the jabs tomorrow, hope it all goes well.       

Irishd       for you sweetie, really hope this is the one.

Lastc birthing classes make it all seem very close now. Hope you enjoyed your first class. 

Justone glad your scan went well, hoping there are lots of lovely follies on wednesday.       The other day i was baking rocky road bars, mint hot chocolate cupcakes and double chocolate cake. Have a party on monday in work so will be baking all day sunday too.

Hopeful hope af has shown up on time. 

So glad tomorrow is friday, really looking forward to the weekend cos work is so busy. Cant believe i am starting again on sunday, really hoping we all get our bfps this time round.

Emma xx


----------



## lastchancer

Morning ladies - once again want to wish everyone good luck at the various stages of your cycles - there are so many of you now after a long slow period and praying for lots of BFP's in the coming weeks and months xxxx

re SET at RVH - i think they still treat all on an individual basis - if this is going to be your one and only go then i'd be firm and say you want the 2 transferred if available but it is a personal choice and they will advise you of the best option in their opinion. 

First Class was ok - thought we would have been the oldest in the class but most were around our ages (or at least seemed it) and there were over 30 couples - it was a little boring in places and thought they would have shown a birth video (seeing as it was all about labour & pain relief) but they just talked and used a doll emerging from a polonecked jumper to simulate the birth lol. it was so warm DH was half asleep 20 mins in lol.

Yes girls i have been watching ONe Born.. this series to get myself prepared - i usually have a little cry at the bnd as well - not sure if its cause i'm sentimental or just with fear lol - that wee 17yr old was a prime example of why i am petrified of the internal exams - the actual labour dont scare me as much as i know your body just takes over (as she showed) but the exams are freaking me out - that and the though of having forceps... ohh my skin is crawling just thinking about it !

cant wait at this stage for baby to come - love being pregant but really uncomfortable specially at night - DH says all he hears is me turnign constantly going ouch ouch ouch !


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good morning ladies, I've been lurking but not really had time to post. My friends wee 7 month old has been touch and go for 2 weeks now in the Royal  & I've been helping look after her 5 year old twins so I'm stressed to the hilt & wrecked  Thank God he seems to now be out of the woods  & it's the weekend so time to rest.

There are too many on here now to even attempt to do personals as I'm at work so I wish you all the very best for whatever stage you are at. Hubby is 2 weeks into his new job & the shifts start from Monday so that's all change too. I've realised there will be times I'll have to inject myself  but I'm sure it'll be grand. I'm not looking forward to him being away on nights but again, I'll get used to it & it's worth a wee bit more financial stability etc.

*Patbaz* - Could I be really bold and ask for one of those CD's too? I don't mind sending you a cheque for the cost of the CD & your time. If you are happy enough, I can PM you my address.

Have a good Friday ladies xxxx


----------



## Maximom

Just a quick one from me this morning giries,, im trying to prepare my body for my FET which should hopefully be next month and I've been reading a lot about Intralipid infusions. Has anyone had these done in NI? 


I wud really love to try it, costs approx £200 so I think it wud be worth a shot.

Any advice girls??

Lynn


----------



## patbaz

footprints if you pm me i will send you 1 also and don't be silly about a cheque its a pleasure huni xx


----------



## justone

Hi everyone!
Just a quick one from me as it's lunchtime at work! Hope you are all well and that you have a great weekend with your nearest and dearest. 
If you can, please say a prayer for a 16 year old boy I know who is gravely ill with a terminal brain tumour that he doesn't suffer and that his family has strength at this time.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Thank crunchie its friday.. 

Justone god love the family of that wee lad..

Footprints, thank god your friends wee lad is on the mend..

Twinangelsmum, good luck for e/t today.. Hope the wee bubs snuggle in tight..

MissE good luck for starting again.. Thank you for the dance really cheered me up.

Im so glad to see the weekend im totally shattered and in really crap form, my dad's uncle passed away this morning, when dad rang i burst into tears and i wasnt even close to him.. Funeral is supposed to be on sunday and i said to dad i would cancel our trip to dublin and he said i was still to do.. I just dont know what to do... I feel bad that im not going to be there for my parents..AM i being selfish going away when ive been looking so forward to a night away with hubby. We had arrange this in sept as we are going with friends the guy is welsh and also lost his dad to cancer before christmas and he has been so excited about goin.. I really dont know what to do
Sorry for the rant and all about me, if i thought i would be feeling this crap i wouldve put the whole thing off..

Jillyhen x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Thanks Patbaz, I'll do that now.  You're a star xxxxx

Jilly - I say go to Dublin.  Look at it this way.  Your Dad wants you to go to Dublin & would probably feel bad if you stayed behind just for him.  Your Dad's uncle wouldn't have wanted you to miss out on a weekend you desperately need & your friend needs you guys more.  You'll do him more good than you will to anyone at the funeral if you know what I mean.  Your Dad will have loads of other support.  That's how I'd get my head around it  

Lunch is up, must dash! xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks jillyhen. I'm now pupo! Had 1 perfect little 8 cell embie transferred and 1 frozen. I say go to Dublin! If ur dad says go then go and also ur uncle wudnt want u to miss out. Ur friend needs u Hun xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

Twinangels, hope the 2 ww wont drag 2 much.. You take it easy 

Footprints, the way im feeling at the min i would depress everyone else..

Jillyhen x


----------



## jvdb

Patbaz could I be cheeky and ask for one as well please? 

Jillyhen. I would go to dublin,it seems like your dad understands that you
would be there if you could but at this time you need to be looking after 
yourself. If at any time in our lives we need to relax,look after ourselves and
be stress free then this is it. Just as long as he knows your thinking of him and
he knows your safe and happy it will be fine. 

Twinangels. Congrats on being pupo! Sending hugs and sticky vibes!

MissE. Thanks for the advice,looking forward to having you as a cycle buddy!

Footprints. I hope your friends wee one is ok now,and that was lovely of you 
to look after her little ones

M&M. I hope u have your pma back and everything is ok 

Maximom. I've never heard of that. 

Justone. I will say a prayer for that poor boys family. 


Did I get everyone?? That's the first I've tried personals on this phone,hope
I didn't mess it up. I thought after the first sniff this morning it was ok and not
as bad as I expected,had 3rd sniff over me and its getting worse. Tastes disgusting
and its taking longer to go away. Phew! Away to give my thumbs a rest! Have
a lovely weekend. 
Julie xxx


----------



## patbaz

Jvdb just pm me your address huni xx


----------



## confused123

hi to all so much happening and hopefully this will be a very positive thread 

injections have started as have tears, am like tiny tears have cried in m &s in MIL house on th e phone, feel like mrs dark cloud at the minute, am i having a breakdown or is this a reaction to drugs, do not remember crying this much last time ??/


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Jilly hope you decided to go away, you deserve the break huni. Your dad sounds like he understands. 

Pat hope you are well huni. 

jvdb the spray is disgusting but try to keep thinking it will all be worth it in the end.      

Twin congrats on being . Hope your wee embie snuggles in tight.       

Justone that poor family, sending them loads of      at this difficult time.

Maximom there has been a lot of info about intralipids but i dont think there is anyone in NI who offers that service. The consultants in rfc dont seem to believe in anything remotely related to immune issues. They dont seem to like to venture outside basic procedures      .

Footprints i hope your friends wee one makes a speedy recovery. 

Confused sorry you are feeling down at the minute, i think it is perfectly natural to feel the way you do. This process can be so overwhelming, we pin so much of our hopes and dreams on tx being successful. Sending loads of .

A big hi to anyone i've missed. Hope you are all havinbg a good weekend even though the weather isnt the best. I'm all set for my first jab tomorrow.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 06/02/12
















Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 08/02/12
















Confused ICSI 15/02/12
















Justone ICSI
















Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF
















Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET
















MaximomFET  

M+M IVF  

Journey ICSI  

jbaby IVF  

Footprints ICSI   

Sorry girlies, losing track here  . If there are any dates need added or corrected just let me know.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening all.

Hope you are having a lovely weekend..

We have decided to go to dublin, i went with mum & dad to the funeral home and paid my last respects to my uncle, seemed so sad he was all alone...

Jvdb, good luck getting started..

MissE hope all goes well for you starting tomorrow..

Twinangels hope you are keeping well..

Confused im feeling the exact same as you hun, im due to start injections hopefully this week.. Dont know what the craic will be still no af so i dont know if this will delay things or change the date i have for e/c.. Did a clearblue and of course its negative.. Head reall fried at the min..

Im logging off now for the night, wont be on at all tomorrow as im down cheering on the ireland lads..No doubt by the time i get back there will be loads happening..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Tessykins

Misse, I didn't realise that you were starting injections today!  Is this for DR or stimming?  Wishing you al the very, very, very best hunnyXXX

Hello to everyone else on the board - there are so many of you now it's so hard to keep up although I only jump on every now and again to see how everyone's getting on.

Pat - any word yet on FET?  Sparkle, how's your pregnancy going?  Last C -not long now love X  Jilly, hope you're doing well with all those drugs - it'll all be worth it pet XX

AFM- I'm waiting on my review from RFC - I'm not holding my breath though as they are soooooooo slow!  We've been investigating clinics in England and have been considering ARGC - it's v expensive and some practises are controversial but its success rates are fab!  I'll have to talk DH round though as he isn't keen on the potential price and we'd need to be in London for 3 weeks or so when stimming/ ec and et!  I'm off for 2 months in summer so that's no problem really (if my time off coincides with their dates that is!)  The only problem is the cost - they advertise ICSI at £3500, but realistically, once you add all of the extra tests, scans, drugs etc etc, it'll be a minimum of £10,000    But, like a girl on the ARGC thread said, a person probably wouldn't think twice about paying this for a car or an extension on a house.  I'd sell my soul for our own little child, but paying all of that money still doesn't guarantee success.  Have any of you girls had any experience of ARGC?

Oh, to win the lottery!!


----------



## MissE

Hi tessy, the injections are for DR, no nasty nasal spray this time.   Thanks huni, really hoping we all get our babies soon. Dont know much about ARGC but they do seem to have good success rates. I hope you and your DH can decide on what step is best for you both.  

Emma xx


----------



## jvdb

Hey missE, will you add me to the list please?  Hope injections went ok today
Julie xxx


----------



## lastchancer

irish thinking of you today - hoping to hear some good news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Journey09

Good Morning to all lovely ladies! Havent been on here in a few days and yous have all been busy.  

Trying to read each and every post (in work at minute so bit naughty) 

Babydreams282 – So far so good with Origin.  We had consultation with nurse who was lovely and then with Dr Daikos who was really really nice.  Spent a lot of time with us explaining everything and in no way rushed us. Anytime I have phoned for appt I have always got one within a few weeks so no big waiting list like RFC.  I have planning appt this Thursday so will let you know more then, hopefully in time to start with Feb AF.  

Jillyhen- Sorry to hear to haven’t been feeling great, hopefully when you have your scan you will know better what is going on and wont have long to wait to start injections.  Did you have nice time in Dublin? 

TAM83 – Fantastic news on your embie!! Fingers & toes crossed you get a positive outcome and the 2WW will run smooth for you. 

Jvdb (Julie) – RFC told me I would more that likely have SET but it would depend on grade of embies on day of transfer.  On day of my transfer I ended up have 2 embies put back!! Unfortunately it didn’t work but hopefully next time!! Hope sniffing is going well. 

MissE – Hope all went ok for you yesterday with your first injection!! Woohooo your on the wagon again 

Justone – So so sad to hear about that young fella, thoughts and prayers with him and his family.  Hope all well with you. 

Confused123 – Think you and Jillyhen in same boat!! Hope you feeling bit better now!! I remember nurse telling me that on sniffing I would be all over place and emotional wreck but after a few injections would feel a bit normal again!! 

IrishD – Wishing you the very best of luck today – Fingers crossed. 

Tessykins – ARGC sounds like a lot of money but as you say it would be so worth it if you got your dream baby!! Hope you and DH make the right decision. 

Hello to all other ladies and sorry if I missed anyone so hard to try and remember each and everyone on such a busy trend. 

AFM – Up most of night with my wee niece who has been so so sick, the wee pet!! Planning appt on Thursday evening so hoping it will go well!! 



J x


----------



## mrscabbage

Hi Journey - Just read your post, I haven't time to read them all unfort but I just wanted to tell you that we did our first ivf with Origins and it was mainly Dr Diakos who we dealt with.  My OTD isn't until tomorrow but I've been naughtily testing since Fri and all have been positive.  Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Journey09

Hey Mrscabbage, thanks so much for your reply and a big massive congratulations on your   . Dr Diakos was so nice that day we seen him!! Hope and   it works for us this time.  Hope everything goes well for you.    

J x


----------



## justone

*Just a quick message from me. No time for personals just now, sorry. G. passed away today at 11.45am. He was only 16. RIP. *


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Aww Justone so sad. Rip.

Mrs C congrats!! Can I ask did u have any symptoms?? I'm in 2ww and it's driving me insane! X


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP 

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 06/02/12

Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP 

Confused ICSI 15/02/12  

jvdb IVF 29/02/12  

Justone ICSI  

Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12
















MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF 20/02/12  

Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET  

MaximomFET
















M+M IVF
















Journey ICSI
















jbaby IVF
















Footprints ICSI
















jvdb have added you in huni.

Mrscabbage congrats on your BFP.    Fab news huni, hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Justone that is so sad.    for his family at this difficult time.

Journey thanks huni, getting on well with the jabs. Good luck for your appointment on thursday. 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## M+M

Hey Ladies 
There's so much going on I can't keep up with all the posts.

*MissE* - could you put my dates in EC was 02/02 ET was 05/02 now on the 2ww, thanx.
How are the injections going? any side effects?

*Patbaz* - Thanks so much for your words of encouragement last week, its what I needed.

*MrsC* - Congrats on your BFP 

*Justone* - thats such sad news, so young. My thoughts are with the poor family x

AFM We managed to get 4 eggs collected, 3 fertilised but only 2 suitable to be put back in, none suitable for freezing.
Here's Praying for a good outcome  
PMA All the way!

Also did anyone just see the ONEshow on BBC1 about IVF treatment? Interesting.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

MrsCabbage, you are a naughty girl.. Tut tut..   But congrats.

M+M you are pupo congrats and hope your 2 wee embies snuggle in tight..

MissE whooppeee you are back n the aul bandwagon, hope all goes well hun..

Justone how are you hun, god love that wee critters family.

My af finally reared her ugly head, typical when i was heading away for the night.. SO painful but doesnt seem as heavy as the last time i had ivf..  

Had a blast in dublinpity about the rugby score, still it was nice to be away from home and spend time with my hubby..

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are keeping well and our 2 ww'ers are taking it easy.

I had a tel call from my senior today and work is letting me have the 2 days im up for e/c & e/t off as elective surgery so that gives me a full week off after transfer and they are advising me to get a line for week 2 so will see how things go.

Thats all the craic with me, up at 9.15 for the 1st scan.. Dying to know how things are looking.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP









Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12  

Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP









Confused ICSI 15/02/12
















jvdb IVF 29/02/12
















Justone ICSI
















Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12  

MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF 20/02/12
















Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET
















MaximomFET  

M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12  

Journey ICSI  

jbaby IVF   

Footprints ICSI  

M+M thats you added in huni. Congrats on being . Hope your wee embies snuggle in tight.  
        

Emma xx


----------



## jvdb

Irishd. Thinking of you,hope everythings ok 

Mrscabbage. Congrats on bfp! 

M&M. Glad your feeling better and have your pma back. Time to relax and enjoy being pupo! Congrats! 

Confused. Hope your feeling better ^hugs^

Journey. Thank you,I'm going to try push for 2 as this is my 1 shot. Sniffing is nasty but hopefully so worth it 
Good luck on thursday 

Justone. So young and so sad. Praying for the family. Rip xx

MissE. Hope injections went ok

Jillyhen. Your emotions might settle down now af has arrived. I'm glad you went and had a good time

Afm. No sore heads,hot flushes or mood swings (apart from normal ones) just tired in evenings. 
Don't know if that means I'm not doing it right or is it too early for all that?
Hope everyone is ok

Julie xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

wow I have so much catching up to do.

MissE, congrats on getting started hun,   your dreams come true.

MrsCabbage, congratulations on the bfp, lets hope we have lots more on our board.

M+M, congrats on being PUPO, snuggle in tight little one.

Jilly, sorry about your dad's uncle.

Justone, sorry to read that, RIP.

AFM, Thanks everyone for the good wishes, otd is not till Friday so I will hold on to them until then. So far so good, nothing really to report, a few cramps here and there but nothing major. Haven't had too much time to dwell on it with looking after my uncle.

Big hello to everyone else, I'm going to try and catch up where everyone is (i'm staying with my uncle and he doesn't have internet so have to try and catch up while he rests).

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Mrscabbage. hope there is plenty more bfp's after yours.. Im sure you are both over the moon.

Thanks Irishd, i think its still a shock for mum & dad as they where next of kin and it was so sudden at the end.. 

Im just back to work today and im totally shattered we had to leave the house at 7.30 to get to our appt @ 9.15.. Thankfully we got there early for them to take us late.. Flippin typical.. Nest weeks scan is at 8.00 so thats an even earlier start..
Thankfully all looking well lining is 3.49 and she could see my 2 ovaries, and 2 visible follicles on the rhs.. Is this normal?? Thank god there wasnt any cysts so the gonal f starts wed nite and hubby is working and i cant give them myself so im gonna have to nip up to his work for him to do it.. Big chicken or what!!..

Must go and get on with some work.. SO much to do

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09

Good Evening ladies, 

Justone - Awful sad to hear that!! RIP to the young fella and prayers are with his poor family!!  

TAM83 - Hope you are doing ok on the 2WW - hopefully it will fly in and be a happy result  

MissE - Glad to hear jabs going ok, hopefully all worth it (Remember PMA)  

M&M - Fantastic news on your wee embies!! Hope you have happy ending also!! Glad to see the PMA  

Jillyhen - Thank goodness the  has arrived! Glad also your scan went well also!! An early start indeed this morning, next one will be early also but it will be all worth it  

Irish D - Good Luck for Friday  

Big hi to all other ladies on here and hope all is going well with yous.  



J x


----------



## Journey09

Hey ladies, 

I dont know why but i feel like an emotional wreck    today!! I have been thinking so much about our planning appointment tomorrow and cant help thinking the last time i was so so excited and sure it was going to work!! I am so scared  to build myself up incase i get another fall!! Everything go through my head, im i doing right thing etc. 

Sorry for the rant but just feeling so down  

J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Journey

I always feel like that, even when im goin up for initial appts!!

I didnt sleep great sunday night with worrying about my scan yesterday..  Im scared to think ahead and im always panicking that it wont work this time again..

Its an awful rollercoaster.

Chin up hun,

Jillyhen


----------



## M+M

Journey,
I felt the same through all stages of the process & even now but you just got to think of the positives  
Believe me I know its easier said that done but think positive thoughts & positive outcomes only  
Turn that frown upside down lol
Everyone has lapses of feeling down & wondering is this going to work but you just gotta think to yourself that it will & keep believing in that until you are told otherwise!
Sending lots of   ,   &   you way.
M x


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies just quick pop on as late fro work - again! 

Mrs C - congrats onyour BFP - good luck for scan xxx

Irish - Good luck for 2mor xxx

positive energy to everyone else - glad to see so many people cycling or due to start soon - although i see on the NI page that lots of people have been sent letters that haven't arrived and have been almost taken off list only for a phoncecall to RVH to reveal whats been happening - so anyone who has been waiting and not heard anything give them a call to make sure your not one of these people.

AFM - still not sleeping right - mostly due to leg cramps that start in by backside and twist the whole way down my leg - oh the joys lol - but my tests came back all normal so thats one less thing to worry about.  DH watched One Born.. with me last night - a scary episode so glad he got to see just what can go wrong as it freaked him out seeing it on TV - he kept saying " they wouldnt have that on the Tv if the baby died would they?" aso at least he now he knows that it might get a bit scary in there and start to prepare himself !


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Lastc, glad all the results where clear, im sure you are relieved.
When do you finish work?

irishd, cant believe your 2 ww is nearly up.. How are you feeling?

MissE how are you getting on?

Afm had my 1st gonal f jag last nite was not looking forward to it and clinged on the sofa for dear life.. Thankfully it wasnt as bad as i thought, feeling a lot better this time not as many symptoms as last year and now i keep thinking is that a bad thing!!  Just very tired..

I cant watch obem, would break my heart

Journey good luck for your planning appt..

Justone hope you got to the funeral.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, nearly the weekend again.. Where is the time going?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Quick post, thanks for all your good wishes but af arrived in full flow this morning so once again we didn't get to otd. Absolutely heartbroken but we will get over it.

xx


----------



## lastchancer

Isish - so sorry to read - hope your pma sees you through this hurdle xxxx

Jilly - 4 wks today and counting - would love to maybe go a week earlier but they dont have anyoneto replace me in work yet so dont think i'm gonna get that unless natrue steps in! glad you didnt find the jabs as bad as expected - u'll soon get used to them again.


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Irishd so sorry to hear your news hun, thinking of you and dh.

Lastc, im sure you cant wait to get finished up..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

IrishD my thoughts are with you huni. Its so heartbreaking. We are all here when you need us xx


----------



## confused123

Sorry to hear irishd thinking of you 

Me had scan on Wednesday seem to have over-stimmed, they have cut the doseage

Back up tommorrow hope things have settled


----------



## jvdb

Irishd. I don't know what to say,I don't think anything would sound right,I'm so sorry and really hope you and dh are ok


----------



## MissE

Irishd i am so very sorry huni. It is just heartbreaking, i hope you and your hubby get through this difficult time. We are here any time you need us.               

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Jilly glad your first injection went well, really hoping this is the one.         

confused sorry to hear you have overstimmed huni, i hope they get you sorted.   

lastc hang in there huni, it wont be long now. I am sure you are getting really excited now.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I ma getting on ok, day 5 of DR today, jabs a bit stingy but nothing overly bad. Feeling shattered but think it is a mixture of drugs and working late a lot. Just back from a session of reflexology. A girl i know is a reflexologist but she is doing a course at the minute on pregnancy reflexology so i am getting free sessions. Going tomorrow for a maya massage, there was an article in the paper about it the other day and how it is supposed to help with ivf . Very expensive but am gonna give it a whirl.

Emma xx


----------



## Journey09

Good Morning ladies, 

IrishD - Im so sorry to hear your news hun, really hope you get through this ok. Thinking of you  

Jillyhen - Glad jab went ok. Thanks for good luck. 

MissE - I seen a message on here about Maya massage in a place in Belfast.  I checked out their website did seem a bit expensive but would be worth a go. Will you let me know how you get on please and i may book it?? Glad your jabs are going ok.

AFM  - Went for planning appt yesterday and paid monies!! Saw how im to use my new drugs etc, just want to get started now, think the build up, waiting and worrying is awful!! Anyway have to phone as soon as AF arrives, my usually between 38-38 so hopefully in or around 22nd Feb!! 

Anyway i forgot to ask nurse y.day and only thought of it last night, i tried to call but no one free and waiting on someone to call me back!! Wonder if anyone else on here could, When my AF arrives i have to call and they will get me in on either day 2 or day 3 to do bloods and advise when to start, if AF arrives on Friday, Saturday or Sunday just wonder what happens?? Would i have to wait until next month again?? 

Sorry for rambling on, probably annoying myself over nothing but opinion/advice greatly appreciated

J x


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone,hope everybody is ok this morning. 
Can anyone give me advice? I'm on day 7 d/r and af came really really heavy since wednesday,2 days after stopping pill so exactly when it was meant to. My head has been extremely sore,like I don't even want to open my eyes. I'm drinking 3l of water a day but its not helping. I thought af would be light as I never stopped breakthrough bleeding but its heavier than I've ever had it before. Also I'm exhausted! Sorry to be a misery but I was just wondering is all this normal and is there anything I can do to stop all the symptoms?
Julie
 to all xxx


----------



## confused123

jvdb i was like that for the duration but does get easier when you start stimming

back up today possible egg collection now on monday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvdb

Oh Confused really? I don't know how everyone copes with this,roll on next friday for me then. So excited for you going on monday,  everything goes ok for you xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

hello ladies

jvdb, sorry you are feeling outta sorts..

Confused, hope you get the go ahead for e/c on monday.

MissE how are you hun.

Sorry for the whinging im in such foul form, im tired, grumpy and so sore.. Starting to feel where hubby has given me the jags, boobs are aching and should i be feeling twinges in my ovary already??
I let rip on him last nite, i had just sat down to eat my dinner and he turned round and said jag time, i nearly went thru him!! Poor critter.

ANy one else feeling anything?

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09

Evening ladies, 

jvdb - Sorry you feeling like that!! I know when i was d/r they told me to drink loads of water but seems you are already doing that. You are allowed to take paracetamol so you should try a few but i would say if it gets no better just give nurses a wee call, better to ring than be at home worrying.  

Confused123 - Oh how exciting hope you get e/c on Monday.  

Jillyhen - Oh the poor DH was sorry he mentioned jabs!! You deserve a good whinge given your hormones are all over the place!! Hopefully the weekend will bring a smile to your face! Not long now hun, hang in there!! Sending you loads of  

AFM - Origin called back me back this morning, they are on the ball no waiting about, and put my mind at ease, thankfully if AF arrives Fri or Sat they can still sort me out   

J x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Journey glad you got all your meds, wont be long now huni til you can get started.   The maya massage was great, the girl is lovely. She takes a very thorough history. She said she believes i may have immune issues, the fact that i dont normally bleed for a period of time after a bfn. She thinks that could mean the embryos are trying to implant but just arent managing it. She also said i have loads of adhesions and that my uterus and ovary are pulled very far back on the right side due to the adhesions. She also told me she can feel so much fatigue and anxiety from me. It was really relaxing getting the massage done, she did some reiki on me too. I am booked in for a course of treatment, every week for the next 5 weeks.

Jilly sorry you are feeling so bad, i hope you start to feel a bit more like yourself very soon. hang in there huni, it will all be worth it.    

Confused so exciting huni. I hope it all goes to plan and you get ec on monday.           for a good crop of eggies.           

jvdb hang in there huni, the dr phase is awful but it will get better. The side effects lessen when you start stimms.  

Thank goodness it is the weekend. I am wrecked, the meds are well and truly kicking in now.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies,

Confused how did you get on?

MissE, thats amazing what he girl had said. Fingers crossed it helps..  

I feel as if i should be doing something else, im munching on brazil nuts and taking pregnacare and thats it. When should i be putting the hot water bottle to my tummy?
I shouldnt have  said that im feeling better!! In some ways its better,  im not getting the hot flushes but im a right tetchy cow!! Very snappy.  

I really owe hubby one after this is all over. It was a sore jag tonite i had a wee   

The ladies who  have been to origin, how many ampules of gonal f did you get? Ive neary one syringe away and they gave me 2!! I now ive only got a week left to take them ( Thats if things go to plan for e/c on the 20th?

Enough of my whinging, has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Miss e ruthellen is great isn't she! She has been fab with me during both ivfs and after my boys died. Def worth a shot I think xxx


----------



## confused123

hope everyone is keeping well jilly hope you start to feel better soon, but at least it is not long now, !!!!! 

jvdb hope you are feeling ok

missE i have heard great success stories about that treatment  hope it brings the benefits


thankfully things have settled a bit got a call on Friday to come up on Tuesday 9 am, am so delighted that things are going ahead, am ashamed to say very nervous about rfc egg collection, in origin it was a walk in park slept, woke up ate toast, it is the whole being  awake thing!!!!!!!!!

Timing is great as i am off for half term next week so i do not need time of work, just hope i get to transfer stage this cycle


----------



## jvdb

Journey. That sounds really promising and something positive to do. Could you send me the details please?

Jillyhen. I've been using the hot water bottle from starting d/r and I you use it up until ET then stop.  

Confused. Glad everything is going to plan so far for you. I'm scared of rfc EC as well but another girl on ff was scared b4 it and afterwards said it wasn't that bad.    

Afm. Headache and bleeding has gone this morning  I was so scared it would last the whole time. Dh got me redbush tea which is caffeine free and it feels good to have. A cuppa. He also brought me home a gorgeous big bunch of flowers after he'd went and done the shopping. Love him so much,he usually needs a list to do anything lol. When he gave me the flowers he said thank you for doing this for our baby, aw. <3

 to all xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Confused try no to worry about awake EC - i ws petrified so on first TX got GA but both "nd and £rd TX's i was awake and to be honest they were a little uncomfortable but nothing bad - you have a morphine injection in your arm and if you feel any pain at all they top it up - also its great to watch the screen and see the follies being drained and hear them counting out the no of eggs from the side roon as you go along. If you are really panicking ask them to bring in Gas & Air - i used this on my 2nd TX but not the 3rd. it is far easier than getting a smear test done!

MissE - sound like your massage has done you the world of good - hoping you continue to relax further as the wks go on xx

Jilly - are you using Gonal F pens or full needles? if its the pens i found nipping the skin and injecting into the nipped part meant i didnt feel a thing - although sometimes the needles seemed to have a prickly edge so if that happended i just changed the needle as RVH gave me so many - hope you find them easier - any yes Hot watter bottle should be used now until EC only then avoid extra heat near you ovaries. 

Jvdb - hoping your fidning things easier now - good luck xx

Journey - good to hear things will proceed regardless of when AF arrives - i;m sure you are more relaxed now knowing that wkends wont be a problem xxx

AFM - think i'd need a full time massuse to help with the cramps in my butt and legs - its almost constant now and DH is useless! although he did come home yest with bunch of flowers and card for Valentines so cant shout ta him all the time. We are headin to get teh nursey decorations today - getignt he Loved & Adrored Collection for Babies R Us - only thing they dont have anymore is the cot quilt but we are hoping the I Love My Bear will match in ok so can finally get nursery done - despite all my initial ideas about waiting till baby arrives it is not practical as have no where to put anything lol

and oh - cant believe Whitney Houston dead - she was a real talent until she met that ex of hers !


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
Just a quick log on for me. Up at mums for dinner...
Lastc such a shock, i used to love her songs. Yeah im on gonal f.. One syringe left
Must start putting the hot water bottle in the bed at nite..
I cant believe im nearly at the end all being well hoping e/c will still go ahead next mondday.. Fingers crossed all looks good on wed.  
Confused just keep saying ouch and they will top you up!! Do origin completely knock you out?
Hope you all are having a lovely weekend.. SO gutted the rugby was called off last nite, at least i have a voice today   
Jillyhen


----------



## Em05

Hi Jilly,

Just saw your post there. I cycled with Origin, they don't knock you out but do sedate you. Was a great feeling and I seemingly told them that too when they asked me if I was ok    I kept falling asleep and waking to them calling my name! You've nothing to worry about, I could feel very little pain and any pain I felt I didn't really care about as sedation was so good!

All the very best with the rest of your tx


----------



## confused123

jilly was totally unaware of anything going on, must have fell asleep,i felt and remember very little, but apparently i did talk to them !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly get the heat on your tummy now huni, hoping those follies are growing big and juicy for you.        The nurse in origin said ec is done under a very deep twilight. I asked about it cos my ec in the royal was agonising with the ohss and she said i wouldnt even be aware of what was going on.

Confused have everything crossed for tuesday for you           . Glad things seem to have settled down.

Twinangels ruth ellen is fab, she is really lovely and knows her stuff. I am really hoping she can help me. I am booked in to go back on tuesday, really looking forward to it. How are you getting on sweetie?  

Lastc such exciting times for you. I bet the nursery will look fab once you get all the stuff and make it up.  

jvdb glad you are feeling better huni. Such a sweet thing for your hubby to say.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I was out earlier at oxford island walking the dog then we had to bring him home and bath him. It was really mucky and cos his body is so close to the ground he gets dirty so easy. DH says he needs mud flaps  . Jabs going ok so far, just feel very tired and seem to have a constant headache.

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies!
Just lost my last post!    
Haven't posted on here in ages  but have been lurking loads.  (Sorry!)
Hope you're all well. 
Have lost track of where nearly everyone is in terms of this tx cycle  (sorry) so will say a big  to you all and send you on loads and loads of      as well as      and     .
Had my 3rd scan yesterday and will have my 4th scan tomorrow. Lots of follies and lining is 7mm. EC planned for Wed, all being well. Can't believe how calm and well I feel. No side effects other than 2 nasty prestimming headaches. Am loving my acu sessions! 
More later!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good evening ladies, how are you all?  It seems so busy on here at the minute.  I hope you are all coping well with whatever stage you are at.  It was such a lovely day today.  We were walking the dogs at the north coast & it was so nice  

I'm nearly at the end of my first BCP pack so once I'm half way through my 2nd, I'll be ringing the RFC to remind them of my existence.  It's crazy reading on here about girls that they've forgotten?!  To rely on Royal Mail for such important treatment is totally mad!   

I've a few questions just when I see you talking about EC.  They probably sound odd but that's my wee head for you.  1. Has anyone asked for the sleepy stuff at their NHS EC?  I mean asked for it & offered to pay for it.  I'm wondering if that's an option.  I'm totally prepared for all the possible side effects I might experience throughout the DR & stimming stages but I'm very nervous about the EC.  I know some of you have had terrible experiences while some have found it not too bad but I'd hate for my nerves to get the better of my PMA.  I'm totally fine with smears & found the tube test thing uncomfortable but not awful.  I know I'll probably be grand but that's the thing I'm really worrying about most.  2. When does DH do his bit?  Before or after EC?  Just so I know.  Again, my head fries me sometimes but when I know exactly how everything goes, I kind of relax a bit.  3.  Has anyone ever taken an ipod in to drown out any discomfort with some very loud music?  I did this years ago when I got my tattoo & it worked a treat!

Any advice or pearls of wisdom would be gladly accepted.  On a lighter note, check out IVF Barbados.  My colleagues friend is a joint owner / nurse & it looks totally dreamy.  Just a lottery win away!

Hope you've all had a great weekend & enjoy lots of Valentines romancing


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning all...yes, I know I have not contributed anything for past 2 weeks, but I have been reading every day (I promise), and keeping myself up to speed with all of your journeys...my laptop has been on the blink, and havent had a chance in work to post anything, as was out of the office on a training course for 4 days and then had my head buried in a funding application ever since. All done now, so here I am - sorry for no personals, but wouldnt know where to start, but am sending huge   to you all, at whatever stage you are at...  

AFM - all going grand, still taking DR injections, and having mixed side effects - hot flushes seem to be the 'flavour of the month' right now, but thankfully the headaches and flat feeling has gone. Go for my first scan tomorrow morning and hoping that if they are happy with the results that I can start stimming - it will start to feel real  then...fingers crossed eh?


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies..

Where has the weekend gone?

MissE started with the hot water bottle last nite..

Justone good luck for you scan, hoping its the final one!!

Hopeful, hopefully you can get started on the aul jags..

Footprints, i got pain relief at the rfc, im hoping i fall asleep as my last e/c was so painful ( sorry ladies if i put you off).
Hubby gives his sample after you have e/c and back in recovery..

Hopfully this time next week we will be up for e/c eek, thats if all looking good at the scan on wednesday.. Another early start.

Is anyone else feeling very tetchy?

My poor hubby argued with me that we had been given 2 syringes of gonal f, i didnt think it was right and of course he said i was wrong.. How dare he lol.. So i go into the kitchen looked in the fridge whilst cheking the receipt from origin and lo and behold we got 3 syringes.. Talk about the cat that got the cream....I really do owe him one for being so understanding at my bad moods!!

on a lighter note, did you watch ps i love you last nite? I watched it a few times and just love the dreamy gerard butler and your masn james wasnt bad either!!

Must go and do some work. just in after a occ health appt.

Hope you all have a lovely monday and hello to all you other lovely ladies i havent mentioned.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Jilly - I love that film & am always a blubbering wreck the whole way through.  GB is totally lush in it  
I know a few of you have had unpleasant experiences which is why I'm wondering if they'd let me pay to get the twilight stuff that Origin uses.  I suppose it's always worth asking when I'm next up.  I was a mess on Friday & hubby didn't know what to do with me but I'm just blaming the BCP for messing with my hormones because I've been fine ever since, phew.  He realises he's in for quite an emotional train wreck over the next while.  I don't think I fancy swapping places with him either because I can be a nightmare  

That's my lunch up so must dash.  Hi to all you other lovelies xxxxxxxx


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies!
Just lost my 2nd attempt at posting here today!  
Hope you're all keeping well.
*Footprints* I had both my previous 2 EC done under GA (both NHS and self-funded). Booked both of them in advance. No nasty side effects either time, tG! DH does his bit while we get prepped for EC. Hope this helps. 
*Hopeful37* Best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Before you know it, you'll be a seasoned stimmer! 
*Jillyhen* Love the film but prefer the book. Agree with you about GB. He's gorgeous! What time are you in the clinic on Wed at? 
*Everyone else on this thread* Sending you all loads and loads of         
*AFM* Had my last scan this morning. Will be doing my last Suprefact injection in a wee while followed by triggered at 10pm. Drug free day tomorrow and then EC on Wed. Am feeling really nervous tonight. Tummy is full of butterflies...
More later!


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Whoopeee justone glad all went well today enjoy your drug free day tomoro.  

Fingers crossed im not to far behind you.

I totaly agree the book is better than the film, i sat n blubbered thru it..  

Did any of you see the artcle of the man who had his sperm frozen in the rfc in 1983 only for them to destroy tham and his chances of having a family. What a nitemare.

Im just in from a lovely walk bit nippy but nice.

Was with my dr today and he is given me a line for 2 weeks after e/t which eases the worry a bit as work have said if im in i wont be allowed any cover and will be back to my hectic duties.. He was more than helpful and said if i needed anything to give him a shout. So if all goes to plan i will be in a couple of days next week and off for 2.. 

Must go and get hubby's tea on.

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies 
Can i join   although im still waiting on my af to come should be starting bcp next week should being the word my af has never been regular!!
Footprints im glad your asking about the sleepy stuff too as ec worries me too needles and dr dont and im prepared for the side effects but i am very nervous about ec!! i may enquire too when im next their!! you are right to ring the rfc when you come up to the 2nd week on your 2nd packet i intend to keep on top of them after they forgot about us and nearly gave our nhs go away  
atm im just waiting not so patiently for the witch to appear next week then start my bcp seems strange taking something that stops pregnancy when theirs nothing i would want more at the moment but whatever it takes  
Im thinking of starting acupunchture does anyone recommend anyone i live near newry but i would be will to travel as i am a worrier by nature so think this would be a good thing to do during treatment  
Sorry dont have many personnals ladies but i am following you all on your journey and praying for lots of 2012 bfp


----------



## MissE

Just updating ladies. If there are any new dates need added just shout and i'll add them in.

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP 

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12 BFN 

Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP 

Confused ICSI 15/02/12  

jvdb IVF 29/02/12  

Justone ICSI 15/02/12  

Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12
















Hopeful37 ICSI  

MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF 20/02/12  

Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET  

MaximomFET
















M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12
















Journey ICSI
















jbaby IVF
















Footprints ICSI
















Hopewishpray ICSI


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello girlies 

misse when you are updating the list again could you put me down for starting down regging on the 16th of feb.. thankyou x

irish d i'm so sorry to read your news 

not too sure where everyone else is at but sending big hugs and love to you all x


----------



## hopewishpray

Miss E 
I got so excited seeing my name on the list


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi Miss E

Can you include me on the list too - ICSI 

Ta muchly


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone?

Twinangels, how are you hun not long till ofd.

Danni, how are you feeling?

Hopeful, is it your 1st scan today? 

MissE how are you mrs?

Is there anyone else on the 2 ww, so much goin on here i cant keep track lol.

Any luck footprints?

I must mind and ask the nurse who ever is going my scan tomorrow about the drugs they give you for e/c im bricking it, my last one was so painful.
Sorry my posts are all about me, im in a bit of a paddy, im not having much pain just the odd twinges and i know i shouldnt compare the 2 cycles but the last time i felt so heavy and swollen and there is very little this time. Im panicking that things arent goin to plan as i should be down for e/c next mon..

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies

Hope you all are feeling ok today, and been spoilt rotten by your other halves for Val Day?! They are so good to us in our hour of need, arent they   


Yes, Jillyhen I went for my scan this morning and the nurse seemed happy enough with what she saw and told me to start stimming (Gonal F) injections from tommorrow...one step closer eh??!

I have been rather bloated this week too, although I suffer badly from IBS anyhow, so not quite sure of it is the DR drugs or not triggering it...dreading starting stimming tomorrow as its supposed to make your sore and bloated, so goodness knows what shape I will be in....


----------



## lastchancer

Just quick post to say good luck to Confused & Justone for EC 2mor xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw happy days hopeful,

You are exactly one week behind me.

Th thread will be a bit busy over the next 2 months, so many ladies goin through treatment.

COnfused i didnt realise you are up tomor for e/c also..

Im still waiting for my card lol, hubby did confess last nite that he didnt have one for me yet. He is working tonite so we will not get out for dinner will leave it till fri nite. Something to look forward 2.

Im feeling very strange at the min, im a bit bloated not as bad as last time.

Jillyhen x


----------



## myownhannah

hi ladies 
i am a newbie, my friend told me about having a cycle buddie and i though it was just amazing i just started injections in the ivf process with rfc, anyone doing same ?


----------



## inisor39

Hi everyone   

thanks hopeful37 for giving me link to this group. was getting bit lost  on general website  great news re your scan. . your going right way .

  I started DR on 11th feb so only few days in. Feeling weepy today and tired. . didn't think effects would be soo quick. 

 to everyone else  x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just updating. Welcome to the newbies, i've added you to the list ladies.

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP









Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12 BFN









Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP









Confused ICSI 15/02/12
















jvdb IVF 29/02/12
















Justone ICSI 15/02/12
















Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12  

Hopeful37 ICSI
















MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF 20/02/12
















Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET
















MaximomFET  

M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12  

Journey ICSI  

jbaby IVF  

Footprints ICSI  

Hopewishpray ICSI
















Myownhannah IVF  

Inisor ICSI  

Jilly chin up huni, hopefully those follies are growing nicely. Sending you some extra growing PMA, COME ON FOLLIES GROW!!!!!!                                              

Confused and justone good luck for ec tomorrow. Hoping there are lots of lovely eggies.                

Hopeful glad the scan went well, woohooo on moving to the next step. 

Lastc hope you are doing ok huni. 

Twinangelsmum good luck for otd, have everything crossed for you.                      

A big hi to all the lovely ladies. Sending you all                     for whatever stage you are at.

I'm doing ok, day 10 of dr. Still a bit tired and some headaches but otherwise ok. Was back for another maya massage this morning. The girl that does it is so lovely.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello everyone

Just a quick log on from me, will be heading to the land of nod soon as we have to be in origin for 8..Wasnt wise going for that time   

Thanks MissE, im totally dreading the scan..

myownhannah & inisor39, welcome ladies, there is a few of us going through treatment at the min. i ony started inj last wed hoping egg collection will still be on for next week..

Justone & confused good luck for the morning.. 

I think my body knows thats im up for a scan in the morning, i have had twinges all eveing.. Right follies please please be looking good for the scan tomorrow..   

Thanks MissE for the pma, cant believe im nearly at that stage again..eek

You will be kept busy with the table, its def growing.

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies just popped on to let u all know I got my bfp today! Can't believe it! My 2. Very special angels sent their mummy and daddy a very special valentines pressie ;-) xhope u r all well. Good luck with scan jillyhen xx


----------



## lastchancer

TAM83 - massive congrats on your BFP - the perfect Valentines pressie defo - good luck for you scan xxxxxx


----------



## confused123

tam congrats  i am so happy for you 
just one and jilly hope all goes well today

good wishes to alll at whatever stage you are at

my egg collection was brought  forward to yesterday, it was not to bad waiting on phone today soooooooooooo nervous


----------



## jvdb

Twinangelsmum. Congrats on your BFP!!!! 

Jillyhen.    Hope you have some lovely follies today 

Confused. Well done on EC,how was it?  you get  good news today

Em.  Glad the. Maya massage going well 

Hopeful.  Good luck with injections today. 

Hopewishpray. I hated taking bcp as well,just felt so wrong

Welcome newbies 

I start my stimms friday  can't wait! Then 1st scan next wednesday,its going so quick and I'm so excited! 
 to all xxxx


----------



## Journey09

Good Morning ladies, 

My goodness it really is getting so so busy on here at the minute!! Try to give everyone a wee mention!!

Twinangelsmum - Congratulations on your BFP - fantastic news  

Jillyhen - Hope your scan goes well today  

Confused and Justone - Good Luck with your EC, hope all goes well and you get some lovely embies  

MissE - Glad you dr going well and great to hear about maya massage also!! 

jvdb and hope37 - good luck with your stimming on Friday - another step closer  

Welcome to all the newbies - Good Luck to each and every one of you!! 

AFM - Well my AF arrived last night so had to phone Origin today and tell them it my Day 1 so going for scan and bloods on Friday morning!! Im a bit   - my cycle was all over the place but this last few months have been between 36 and 38 days - now this time it is 29  Maybe my body just a eager to get started as me!! Fingers crossed  

 

J x x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Twinangels, what a fabulous valentines day present, congrats to you and dh.

Confused i didnt realise you had been up a day early for e/c was sitting this morning and there was a lady beside huuby with a bag which i thought was you lol. Good luck for the phone call.

Justone good luck today mrs.

Journey, im sure you are glad to get started.

jvdb how are things?


As for me im just back into work. My scan went well have 5 follicles on the left and 4 on the right. Lining has thickened, however the follies on the left are still small measuring 4-6mm and the right i have a whopper at 17mm. I had said to the nurse thats where the most twinges are.. So we are back up on fri @ 9.30 for another scan and i may have to go for another on monday so fingers crossed e/c should either be wed or fri of next week.

I shouldve asked the nurse if i was right alternating the injections or should i stick the left for a night or 2.. Do any of you other ladies alternate?

Must go and get some work done.

A very tired Jillyhen xx lol


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Twinangels, congratulations to you and DH.

Justone, good luck for today.

Confused, good luck for the phonecall.

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## confused123

good news all ok  at this stage just hope they hang on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in on friday for et


----------



## Jillyhen

Confused

Im sure you are relieved.. What time are you up on friday? Might see you there.

Irishd how are you hun?

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just popping on quickly.

Twinangelsmummy congrats on your BFP   . Over the moon for you huni, what a fab pressie for valentines from your 2 very special angels.      everything goes smoothly for you huni.

Confused great news all is good today,      those wee embies grow big and strong.    

Justone good luck for ec today huni. Hope there is a good crop of eggies.      

Jilly glad your scan went well today. Hope they continue to grow and all goes ahead as planned next week for you.      I always tend to alternate sides when injecting.

Journey good luck for getting started huni.     

Will be back later and will update the list then.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful37

to *Twinangelsmummy* on your BFP!!! So please for you...take care now 

*Confused* - Good luck for ET on Friday..rest up in the meantime!

Thinking of you today *Justone* - hope they find eggs aplenty  

*Jillyhen* - all sounding fgood so far...  that they continue to grow for you and you get the go-ahead on Friday 

  to *Irishd* - thinking of you 

*Jvdb* - I see you are due to have first scan following stimming, next Wed too - I start my Gonal F this afternoon.   that we both get plenty of good size follicles by then ..time is flying by now, unbelieveable!!

Hi to all the other ladies with your DR's, etc.


----------



## M+M

Twinangelsmum - Congratulations on your BFP   so pleased for you  

Good luck to all you other ladies awaiting EC & ET   all goes well for each of you x


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies! Hope you're all well today. 
Thanks for all the best wishes for us today. Really appreciated it thanks! 
 *TAM * on your . Am delighted for you. 
*Irishd* How are you honey bunch today? 
*confused* glad all went well yesterday. How many eggies did you get? 
*jillyhen* delighted all went well for you today. Take plenty of rest tonight and keep the hot water bottle close by. 
*hopeful* good luck with gonal F. It'll help balance nasty side effects out for you. 
*MissE* thanks for updating list. You're a dab hand at it. 
*All the newbies* Welcome to this thread. The CC girlies are great! Good luck with your tx. 
*jvdb* Good luck with your first scan! 
*Journey* Good luck with your scan and bloods on Fri morning. 
*Lastc* How have you been getting on? Not long now. 
*Mrs C. theep and sparkle* Hope you and bubbas are all well. 
*Everyone else* Sending you all heaps of         
*AFM* We got 15 eggs today. Hope they have lots of loving going on tonight with DH's wrigglers in the lab. EC went well, tG. Recommend sedation very highly. Feeling a bit tender now so am laid out on the sofa. 
More later!


----------



## jvdb

hi everyone!  

Hopeful. Its amazing and exciting how quickly its going now. I've my app at 8am wed,can't wait  how did you get on with gonalf?

Confused.  they continue to do well

Justone. Congrats on ur 15 eggs!! Hope there's lots of jiggy tonight 

Jillyhen. Get your hot water bottle on and plenty of protein. Grow follies grow! 

Irishd. Thinking of you 

Journey. Yay af early arrival! 

Bed early tonight for me,I've been smiling and excited all day. Feeling positive about all this.. And the week I test is mothers day as well!   its a good omen
  to all xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

justone brill news on your 14 embies, lets hope there is a lot of loving in the lab tonite..

jvdb, your wee posts make me laugh you have plenty of    around you.

m+m how are you?

Hopeful how was your 1st jag? 

Confused, hope your wee embies are doing good.

Im in my pj's already do tired and feeling very tender so i guess it will be an early nite for me.. had 3/4 hours sleep panicking about today. Plus sleeping with a hot water bottle doesnt help either   

We are going to have 5 weeks solid of ladies testing, lets hope they are all bfp's.

 

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP 

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12 BFN 

Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP 

Confused ICSI 14/02/12 17/02/12 01/03/12  

jvdb IVF 29/02/12  

Justone ICSI 15/02/12  

Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 15/02/12 BFP 

Hopeful37 ICSI  

MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF 20/02/12  

Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET  

MaximomFET
















M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12
















Journey ICSI
















jbaby IVF
















Footprints ICSI
















Hopewishpray ICSI  

Myownhannah IVF
















Inisor ICSI


----------



## Hopeful37

Evening girls - 1st stimms jab done. Was abit fiddly getting used to pen and did remember to prime it first. Did forget to pull trigger out though and only realised when had already stuck it into my stomach, duh!!! Had to take out and start again. Almost immediately felt twinges in both ovaries and still have that feeling. Very strange! Gotta now remind myself to drink plenty of water and to get the hot water bottle out! Going to struggle with getting enough protein though as I am veggie and don't like milk. Do drink soya milk though and looks like its quite high in protein, so that's a start I suppose. 

Hope everyone's doing ok ??


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls ;-) thanks everyone for ur congrats. Very early days but really how this beanie is very sticky and doesn't budge for another 8 months!!
Congrats justone on ur 15 eggs! Such a bumper crop! Hope they are taking good care of u to prevent OHSS. Drink lots of water ;-) hope they got jiggy overnight and u have lots of embies today. Xx

Love to all u other ladies whatever stage u r at xxxxxx


----------



## Journey09

Good Morning lovely ladies, 

Oh my goodness i feel like im buzzing today - i was so down yesterday but today is a better day  

TAM83 - I hope you wee embie is very sticky indeed - Good Luck  

Hopeful37 - Great stuff you have first jab over!! First i think is always is worst, this build up etc!! Well Done!Im a bit like you in that i dont drink milk at all or very much dairy products and really dont eat much meat!! However a girl i work with suggested i try Quorn Mince and i tried it and it really nice, maybe you should give it a go not sure about protein in it.  Also eggs might be good!

Justone - That is fantastic news - such a good number!! Lets hope and   all went well in the lab!! Thanks for good luck wishes. I will just be so glad to get started  

Jillyhen - Hope all is going well and that your follies are growing!! Im up in Origin tomorrow morning for 10.15, what time are you there at?? 

jvdb - loving the   - keep it up!! I think someone has give me a big spoon of PMA this morning  

MissE - Hope all is well with you hun 

Big hello to all other ladies whatever stage you are at!! 

Hope i feel as postive tomorrow on way to Belfast!! Just looking forward to getting this "show on the road" 



J xx


----------



## jvdb

Morning all  
I have been on cloud 9 all week,I'm just so excited that I'm getting the best  chance to have our little baby   I do!
Starting to grow my follies in the morning. . Wakey wakey little ones,you need to be on your best behaviour for your close up on wednesday hehehe. I think I may have.  Went  just feel like I might burst with happiness,this is a new feeling for me. 
  to  all xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Ha, ha...loving the postive vibes *jvdb*...nice to be on a high for a change eh?


----------



## jvdb

It is Hopeful. Feel like I should be running round in circles to release some energy. 
Congrats on your 1st jab,even though it was  twice lol,thanks for the warning,that's something I would do,probably still  will!  
      and   to all xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Twinangels, how are you hun?

Any word justone?

Journey we are up at 9.30, if your in early and see me i will prob be wearing a green jack wolfskin coat and have bags under my eyes lol.

Sorry no personals just on for a quick nosey before my patient comes in.

Im a bit tender this morning on both sides, come on wee folllies please grow a bit bigger, im hoping that things will have improved greatly from yesterday and e/c will be on wed. fingers crossed.

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I feel good thanks jillyhen. Am off my food at tea time. Even the smell turns me but that's the way I was with the boys too! Just waiting on clinic foning with hcg results to confirm pregnancy fingers crossed!! 
Hope those wee follies grow for u hun. A few days can make all the difference. Hot water bottle on ur tummy should help xx
Justone how r u today??
Good to see lots of pma! I love it! Xxxxx
Journey hope tomo goes ok and jvdb hope the stimmin goes well xxx
Love to all u other ladies cxxx


----------



## justone

Hi everyone!   
Got the dreaded call a wee while ago. 1 didn't survive; 9 didn't fertilise. Out of the remaining 5: 3 in the 'normal range'; 2 in the 'not so normal' range. Waiting for more info (another dreaded call) in the morning. Might have ET tomorrow or maybe Sat. Feeling very down right now. Have acu rescheduled for later this afternoon so hopefully it'll help me get my mojo back. 
Sorry this is a me post. Am just feeling so deflated today after yesterday's high!   
More later!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Justone there is still hope Hun! U still have 3 normal embies and the other 2 may still grow perfectly fine ;-) focus on the positive and not the negative. Some people only get 3 eggs to start with and end up pregnant. Come on PMA! I really hope those embies grow overnight for u Hun xxxxx


----------



## Maximom

Afternoon ladies, my goodness it's sooo busy on here now...lots of good news to come I hope.

I've been reading everyday but haven't posted as not much happening with me atm. Spoke to RFC last week again and they have confirmed I'm in the next batch of FET's and should have my appt letter by the end of this month. Hopefully I can join you all (and prob bore the life out of you) when my treatment starts again next month   

TAM83 congrats on your   hun, I can't think of a nicer valentines pressie  

Chin up Justone, remember it only takes one wee embie to make a bubba....we're all praying hard for you pet and fingers crossed your wee embies hang in there.

Jilly, not long now till your e/c...your almost there hun   

Emma, any idea when your e/c will be?

Jvdb, lovin ur positivity and energy....send some my way please   

A big hello to all you other lovely ladies, far to many to mention but you know who you are.

    to you all.

Lynn xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies..

Maximom hopefully you will that golden ticket soon..

Justone, hang in there hun 24 hours can make a big difference   

Twinangels, did you get the tel call.

Girls i have a wee quiery. Im in a bit of discomfort tonite, if i was to say to the nurse tomorrow will they stil wait till next we to do e/c? Feels like ovulating pains..  

Must log off heading up to my mums to try and find a dress that i leant my sister only for her to leave it behind.. Fingers crossed it still fits lol.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

HI ladies, how are you all keeping?

Jilly it is probably just those follies growing but if you are concerned it wouldnt do any harm to phone clinic and ask the nurse.  

Justone hang in there huni, i bet you have a few wee fighters there.           tomorrow brings good news.       

Maximom hopefully it wont be long til your letter comes through.   If all goes well my ec should be week commencing 5th march.

Twinangels hope the hcg results are good sweetie. I have everything crossed that your 2 wee angels watch over you throughout this pregnancy.           

jvdb loving the positivity huni, keep it going sweetie.  

Journey glad you are feeling so good today, lets hope the positivity hangs around here.  

Hopeful glad your first jab went well. I'm a veggie too, i buy complan for protein, you can make it up with milk or water and i've also heard people say royal jelly is a good source of protein.  

A big hi to al the other lovely ladies. Hope you are all doing well.

Emma xx


----------



## jvdb

Morning all 

Justone.  for your 5 little ones  I was reading that the reason pgd is done on some people now is because scientists found  that some embies with fragmentation etc that looked bad are actually the 1s that would have thrived. So the 1s with low grades ended up being the 1s most likely to have made a baby.  Hope that makes sense and helps 

Jillyhen. Hope you phoned clinic to put your mind at ease. 

Maximom. Hi,not long now 

MissE. How's d/r treating you?

My 1st  jab is done. . I had a lot of panicking 1st,saying to dh no,no,no and wait,wait,wait lol but finally let  him do it while I looked the other way.  I didn't even feel it and it just stung a wee tiny bit after. So I'm now on the stimming road!! Eeeek! So exciting!  Grow my little follies!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

a quick log on from me, ive so much work to get cleared up before i go off..

Up in origin this morning and my wee follies are growing nicely.

Lining is 8.89mm  i persume.. I have a whopper of a follicle on my rhs which is now measuring at 26mm the nurse said they would use that 1 and the rest are measuring at 12/13 and i think there maybe a 15.

So hoping e/c will be tues or wed so have to wait for the phone call later from the nurse as she wants to se the dr.

Jillyhen x


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies. Hope you are all well today.
Delighted your scan went so well *Jillyhen* this morning. Keep up the good work!   
*jvdb* Thanks for your post. What is pgd by the way? That's a new one for me. Glad your first injection went so well.   
*MissE* Hope you are well. Your personals are great. How do you keep up with everyone?   
*Hopeful* Keep taking as much protein as you can. Have you tried brazil nuts? What are you like with eggs or cheese?   
*Journey* Hope your appt goes really well for you today.      
*Maximom* Hope you get your golden FET ticket ASAP. Thanks for your lovely wee post.     
*Irishd* How are you doing wee doll?   
*Confused* Best of luck today honey bunch for your ET. Sending you and your wee embies lots of nice sticky vibes.     
*M+M* Hope 2ww hasn't driven you absolutely barmy. Not long now.     
*TAM* Thanks for your wee post. How are you today?   
*Theep, Mrs C and lastc* Hope you and bumps are all keeping well.   
*All the newbies* Sending you all heaps of         
*Danni and patbaz* Hoping you're both well today. Sending you both     
*AFM* Got call earlier. All 5 wee embies are doing well and have been graded at level 1. Appt tomorrow morning in clinic for probable ET if none are deemed suitable for blastocyst. Acu session did me world of good yesterday. Only problem now is (TMI alert) severe conspitation. All advice greatly accepted. So far have tried very strong cordial, peppermint tea, fruit and custard. No joy.
More later!


----------



## jvdb

Justone preimplantation  genetic diagnoses, I think I got it right   its used with people with failed ivfs as they can choose best embryo from its genetics inside 

Jillyhen. So excited for you


----------



## MissE

Hi lovelies, hope you are all well.

Justone fab news that your 5 wee embies are doing well, i knew they were wee fighters.   Keeping everything crossed that they continue to grow big and strong for you. Good luck for ET tomorrow.            Try fybogel or if you can get a bottle of califig (syrup of figs) that should help with the constipation.

Confused good luck for today huni, hoping it all goes well for you. You'll have your embies back where they belong.          

Jilly great news that your scan went well this morning, sounds like those follies are responding to all the PMA.   Hope you get a date for ec soon, you are nearly there huni.        

jvdb well done on getting through the first jab. Glad it didnt hurt, hope those follies grow big and strong. COME ON FOLLIES GROW!!!!!!!!!        

Must go do some work cos am trying to get away early today. Will be back later to catch up.

Emma xx


----------



## confused123

Hi to all and sending lots of positive energy !!!!!!!!!!!!

Went to clinic today have 2 embies transferred so glad to get to this stage but nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Confused,

What time where you up? Hold on tight wee embies.

MissE, im still waiting for tel call..

jvdb, thats a bit word for a fri afternoon lol

jvdb, i found the injections sore goin in so last nite i got a ice cube and rubbed it on the area so when hubby came at me with the needle i didnt feel it so now im thinking why the heck did i not think of that earlier duh. have a nice bruise tho lol

Justone how you doin?

Im still in shoclkhow much has changed since wed am.. Im so tired and my head is like mush.. ( Prob no more that normal) Im so tender now on both sides so its off to bed for me when i get home..


Was supposed to be going out for tea with hubby as we didnt get out on valentines night so hopefully get out tomoro nite all being well.

has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09

Afternoon ladies. 

Confused123 - Brilliant news on 2 embies - sending you loads to sticky vibes x 

MissE - Hope all is well with you

Justone - 5 embies - Fantastic!! Good luck for ET 

Jilly - Great news your scan went well!! You were probably gone by time i got there today!! 

Jvdb - Brilliant you have first jab over 

Maximon - Thats great your in next FET batch at RFC wont be long coming around 

TAM83 - Hope all is well with your and your wee baba is snuggling in!! 

AFM - Went to Origin today for Day 3 scan and everything seemed to be normal so have to start injections TONIGHT!! Couldnt belive it, near fell of chair when nurse said today, dont get me wrong im so relieved to get started!! Back up on Wednesday morning for Scan, they want to scan me after 6 days of stimming to make sure i dont get OHSS.  Woooohoooo lets get this show on the road!!!! Hope a Hopa      

Sending loads of     to all you ladies.  Have a great weekend!! 



J x x x


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Jenny from origin rang, we are up for e/c on tues am have to be up for 9.30 .. Whoopeee

Only one more gonal f jag to take and then the fun begins   

Have decided to take wed off to get things done around the house..

Journy enjy your 1st jag, time wont be long flying in for you.

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly great news on getting your date for ec, really hoping it all goes well for you sweetie.         

Journey woohoo on getting started stimms, really hoping it all goes well for you.         

Confused huni congrats on being . Hope your wee embies snuggle in tight.          

Emma xx


----------



## jvdb

Confused. So happy for you getting 2 lovely embies on board,enjoy being pupo! 

Jillyhen. Ah! Soo excited for you!! Seems to have gone really quick,I'll be a week after you hopefully. Oh and the big words are courtesy of google,its my new best friend since starting all this .  for your follies 

Journey. Hooray your stabbing yourself now too! Its all moving fast on here now.  

Justone.   and  for your little ones,hope they are back with you soon. 

MissE.  Thanks for the positives 

Well back to watching the bank job hehe. Happy friday everyone. Xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi ladies, hope you are keeping well? Everyone seems to be bursting with PMA & doing well with whatever stage you're at  

MissE - thank you for keeping the chart up to date. It's so useful to see who's where. Can't believe how many there are atm!! It'll soon be your turn  

Confused - congratulations on being PUPO. Bet it feels brilliant. I'm praying your 2ww goes smoothly & fast. Xx

Justone - how'd you get on today? Have you got your embies on board? 

TAM - congrats on your BFP. I'm so happy for you.  

Jilly - Hope you feel up to going out for a bite tonight. We're thinking of going to see the new Star Wars 3D. I love Ewan McGregor. Mmmm. Good luck for Tuesday. Hope it goes really well for you. 

Afm - we got our planning appointment date for 8th March. Eeeeekkkk. I'll be on the pill for 44 days by then so hopefully things will move quick after that.  At last, my patience was running out. 

Have a good weekend lovelies. Don't know what I'd do without this brilliant forum xxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all you lovely ladies.

Im just home after a long day working in the royal..

No more gonalf  for me, thank god, only 1 more injection to go..

Footprints, we are going to head out tonite was 2 tired last nite/

MissE,maxim,m+M, twinnagels, jvdb, journey hope you are all well.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, im away to try and find summit to wear tonite.

Jillyhen


----------



## jvdb

Morning all .              
Warning,stupid question on the way. I was just wondering about EC,do I need to bring anything with me? Like toiletries,nightie,pads etc like I'm going for an op?or just bring myself like a smear?  Also what do I wear for EC and. ET? Jeans,leggings? Its just I'm assuming you would need something comfortable? Sorry such  daft questions lol I just want to be prepared and would have been to embarrassed to ask anyone else hehe
  to all xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi mrs, in the royal I think they give u a gown for egg collection. I just wore leggings and a top for comfort. I was quite swollen!renembr not to use any smellies on day of ec or et. No deodorant or body lotion or showergel. I didn't even wash my hair! And when I showered I used no fragrance showergel! The embies and eggs don't like smellies! Good luck mrs xxx


----------



## Maximom

morning Jvdb, you dont need to bring anything with u for e/c, just urself. They will give u a gown to change in to and afterwards the nurse will come see u in recovery with a pad + a leaflet on OHSS. They are cheap bulky pads so if u find it more comfortable u cud bring ur own. (i had no bleeding or discharge after mine so dont worry about that). 

I just started to experience discomfort in the days following e/c, my lower abdomen was quite tender + very bloated so ur normal clothes will be fine for the day of e/c but I wud recommend leggings on morning of e/t as u may find thats the only thing comfy u can wear for a few days after e/c anyway. I hadnt been out of my jammies since i got home from having e/c until it was time for e/t and I foolishly wore my skinny jeans, ouch!! 

The e/t is even less formal....u just remove ur bottom half of clothing then pop on the bed with a blanket to cover ur modest. Then 5 mins and its all done!!

Hows ur tx going hun, u get any dates confirmed yet?

Good luck with everything, im sure u'll breeze thru it!

Morning to all you other lovely ladies, wot did u all get up to over the weekend, anyone do anything nice? We went out for a lovely meal last nite (late Valentines treat) but came straight home afterwards as I'm nursing my wee sick puppy this weekend...she's broken one of her nails and the vet said to bring her up on Monday as they only see emergencies at the weekend. In the meantime we have her paw bandaged up so she cant keep licking the nail and so it cant get caught on anything. My heart melts everytime I look at her with her wee bandaged paw, she is my furry baby lol.

Cant believe the weekends almost over already, hope u all had a good one

Lynn xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Jvdb - I'm so glad you asked that because I was thinking the very same. I think it really helps to know every wee thing so you can try to relax about it. I usually take my socks off for a smear & make sure my toes are painted?! Like they are even looking at my feet  . Time really is marching on for you now! I'll hopefully not be too far behind. I'm trying to work out what to do about work around EC & ET time. Ideally I'd like to be off right through but don't know if that's going to be possible. 

We have a dusting of snow this morning but the sun is shining so I think we'll take the dogs for a big walk round the forest.  Xx


----------



## jvdb

Thanks for answering that maximom,felt a bit silly asking lol but that reply was excellent. . Feel prepared now.  LOL footprints!! I bought new socks for it! I've all nail polish off already so its not a shock at EC time. 

 to all xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

jvdb, you make me   ,i havent been told to bring anything with me, have just been told what twinangels has said.. I had made an appt to get my legs waxed on tues thinking that e/c would be on wed so im no in a bit of a pickle as e/c is on tues and i cant get an appt before hand..

You cant take my hubby anywhere, i had on a pair of socks last week and when i was on the bed waiting for my scan i noticed that i had a hole in the right one so i quickly swapped them only for my smart  of a husband mentioning that he was surprised that i was wearing my normal stripy one and the nurse replied at least they dont have a hole!! The big eejit said oh they have do on the left hand side.. Affronted or what!!.

Im now finished with the sprays bring on the ovitrelle tonite..

Maximon your poor wee pup, what breed is she?

We wnt out for tea last nite and i was so dying for a glass of wine, with allowed myself a wee half guinness with a dash of blackcurrant. 

How are you other lovely ladies.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Maximom

Hi Jilly, my wee baby is a Shih-Tzu...we have 3 of them,, mummy + 2 of her babies + they're all crazy!!! 

She's lying here traumatised (and unamused) after her bath as she's a flippin dirt magnet, but it's all good cause she's lying up beside me in front of the roaring fire. Oh it's a hard life being a dog in our house lol


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies
Haven't posted for a few days  as I've been quite poorly  since EC last Wed and both my phone and netbook have been playing up.   
Thankfully feeling a little better today  and so hopefully   will be in good form for ET tomorrow morning. All 5 embies looked good yesterday  for becoming blastocysts tomorrow. Not checked at all today   so hopefully they're all keeping nice and strong for tomorrow.    
Hope you're all well today.
Sending you all heaps of


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Fabulous news justone! Good luck for tomo xxxx


----------



## jvdb

TAM. Thanks for info,I'm on my phone and hadn't noticed your post.   how are you feeling?

Jillyhen.  Lol at your holy sock . Glad you had a nice night out. And enjoy getting rid of that nasty sniff. 

Justone. Hope your feeling better now   That's brilliant news about your embies  good luck


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Jvdb - I can't even imagine my tootsies without nail polish cos they're always painted.  Oh well, needs must.  Wonder could I find some sperm & egg socks before then?  Lol.  That'd give them a laugh!

Jillyhen - I've heard Origin refuse to treat hairy legged clients!!!!      I'm sure they won't even notice.  Glad you got out for a wee night of normality before EC.

Justone - Sorry to hear you've not been feeling great.  Glad you're on the mend & I hope tomorrow goes well for you   

Maximom - We've 2 wee Jack Russells & boy are they spoilt!  They will definitely huff if they ever have to make way for a bambino    They are very good with kids though & our 2 year old niece adores them.

Have a pleasant Sunday evening ladies xxx


----------



## confused123

just one good luck for tommorrow 

Jilly it will be exciting to wake up tommorrow no sniffing or injecting sending you lots of good luck for tuedsay 

Jvdb good luck for egg collection, just make sure to wear loose clothing  

Footprints not long now, hope times passes quickly for you 

MS E thanks for the good wishes

Me bonkers, so nervous it has only been three days,i do not feel anything apart from symtoms caused by egg collection and progesterone,  went to friends for dinner was staying over so sat and eat dinner in pyjamas, am i surposed to feel something cramps or something else . I am glad to go back to work tommorrow at least it will pass the time, although have a stressful job not sure how i am going to cope


----------



## jvdb

Footprints.       LOL socks!  And refusal to hairy legged women! Hahahahahahaha I'm actually PMSL!!!! Heheheheeee


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Guys

Just a quick congratulations on all the BFP's.  I'm starting the stims myself on the 24th Feb...so I'm hoping and praying some of the good luck comes to us too 

Best of Luck Jilly for Tuesday


----------



## MaybeBaby79

I reckon we have to find something to laugh about in the midst of all this    I'm very sure the doctors & our eggs don't give a toss about our socks, hairy legs or anything else for that matter.  I reckon it's just a case of the unknown & something beyond our control that makes us stress the small stuff that we can control.  Imagine years from now the stories we'll have to tell our little ones   I'm feeling very silly tonight.  I think I've maybe overdosed on DH's Jelly Belly beans that I bought him for his birthday!!  They are just so good & I got him a 2kg jar?!

Yellowhope - Good luck for the 24th xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies

Ha, ha...you did make me laugh about the hairy legs and unpainted nails....as you say, we just need something trivia to focus on that we can control, away from the bigger picture  

I am guilty of thinking the same, especially when I go for my acupuncture and lying up on the bed with my lower legs and feet exposed!! Thinking of painting my nails ahead of my scan on Wednesday morning - sure it might brighten me up if nothing else! *Journey * I see you are up at Origin on Wed morning too for your scan - might see you there then...what time is your appointment? If I get chance to paint my toenails before then, I could be the one in the waiting room with sandals on so I can show them off tee hee, otherwise I will wear a pink carnation so that you know its me  

*Jvdb* - good luck for egg collection

Good luck for Tuesday *Jilly* - we are all rooting for you 

*Just one* - sorry you havent been feeling so good - thinking of you today at your ET, take care 

Morning to everyone else and sending you all big   at whatever stage you are now at...AFM - all grand so far with stimming, although starting to feel more sore and tender in the abdomen area, but hoping its a good sign and everything is growing big and strong down there


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning girls

You have given me a laugh this morning.

Thankfully the hairs on my legs are quite light even tho im a brunette  so here;s hoping they wont notice.. Its not as if they can be plated lol

Are any of you up tomorrow morning??

Justone good luck for today

yellow how are you? What stage of the rat race are you at? I love jellybeans.

maxim i love them wee dogs we have a golden lab who is a big spoilt article.. I went to bed yesterday eve with a headache and i put my head under the pillow so that it would be nice and dark, the big eejit came up lay down beside me and put his big head under 2.. Hubby came up i was on the bed dog beside me and the cat at mt feet.. Blinking mad house lol

I must go and get some work done, will be off the next 2 days so need to get as much cleared up.. 
Im a nervous wreck and so much for the twinges i had at the start of the week ive none today..

Should be on later..

Have a lovely Monday

Drug free Jillyhen xx


----------



## Journey09

Hello lovely ladies,

Just having wee read of all posts from over weekend – PMSL holy socks, hairy legs and toe paint      

'Drugfree' Jillyhen – Good Luck for E/C tomorrow hun, hope it all goes well  

Hopeful 37 – I up on Wednesday morning at 9.30 for scan, what time you up at?? 

Jvdb – Good Luck with your e/c also  

TAM83 – Hope all is good with you and buba   

Justone – Sorry you haven’t been great. Hope you E/T goes well  

Big hi to all other ladies - Maximom, Footprints, MissE, yellowhope – hope all is going well for each and every one of yous.  

AFM – Jabs going well, just had headache yesterday but that my own fault not drinking enough water!! Looking forward to Wednesday to see if my wee follies are behaving!!  

Better get back to work, lunch hour is quickest hour of day  



J x x


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. You girls are a hoot, you make me    . You have me so paranoid that i've just had a bath and sorted myself so i'm hair free for scan.

Jilly good luck for EC tomorrow,        for a bumper crop for you.           I'm up tomorrow for DR scan but i'm in a 8am. Such a pity cos it would have been lovely to say hello.

Justone hope you are feeling a bit better today, hope your embies are all safely tucked up in mummies tummy.            

Hopeful and journey good luck for the scans on wednesday, hope those follies are growing for ya.             

jvdb, maximom, footprints hope you ladies are keeping ok.  

Confused hang in there huni, really hoping this is your time.             

TAM hope you and buba are doing ok. Have you got a date for your scan yet huni?  

Yellowhope hope everything is going ok for you. Good luck for starting stimms.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.  

Doing not too bad, af is being a nightmare but hopefully we will be able to start stimms on wednesday. Feeling so tired and grumpy so DH is getting chinese for tea to try to cheer me up. Nothing like being bad, eating loads of rubbish to make you feel better.  Have told him when ec comes round i want a massive box of milk tray to eat all by myself just to make me feel better afterwards.
Must get this list updated.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP









Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12 BFN









Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP









Confused ICSI 15/02/12 17/02/12 02/03/12
















jvdb IVF 29/02/12
















Justone ICSI 15/02/12 20/02/12 02/03/12
















Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12 BFP 

Hopeful37 ICSI
















MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF 21/02/12
















Yellowhope ICSI  

Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET
















MaximomFET   

M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12 BFP 

Journey ICSI  

jbaby IVF  

Footprints ICSI  

Hopewishpray ICSI
















Think that is everyone, if i missed anyone let me know. I have tried to work out some of the OTDs, if they need corrected give me a shout.


----------



## M+M

Hey ladies,
I know I haven't posted in a while but I have been lurking in the background reading all your posts, loving the positive attitudes - keep it up 

Well i tested on Saturday (day 13) & sunday (day 14) & I am happy to say we're PREGNANT 
My hubby & I are so delighted  I didn't believe it would ever happen!!! I doubted it the whole way through. Thought AF was coming!
I know its VERY early days so we're trying to keep our heads & looking forward to the scan in 3 weeks 
Thanx for all the support over the last few months ladies  sending you each loads of


----------



## MissE

M+M congrats on your BFP huni, that is fab news, over the moon for you.            Hoping you have a happy, healthy pregnancy. 

Emma xx


----------



## jvdb

Hey,I'm not in for  EC til next week,I just got curious early 

Jillyhen. Good luck tomorrow!!!   you get lovely eggs!!

M+M. CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I was thinking of you today too and wondering were you ok lol  enjoy your pregnancy and I hope it goes smoothly for you


----------



## confused123

congrats m and m to you both


----------



## M+M

Thanx so much MissE & jvdb  Im still in a state of shock!

MissE - Good luck with starting your stimms on Wedneday & I hope you hubby has more than one box of milk tray for you to get through!

jvdb - I see your ec is next week.  I have to say my ec was fine.  I was totally freaked out about the whole thing & when I came out I was literally like is that it?  Just relax, deep breaths & take everything in your stride.  You will be grand. Also i think hairy legs are optional lol  

Here's hoping 2012 is ALL our year


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

M+M congrats hun on your    absolutely delighted for you and dh.

What clinic did you attend? I cant remember.

MissE good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Im bricking it at the min, at our last scan she could see the 9 follicles lets hope there is eggs in all, not sure if they will use the big one or not as it may be 2 mature..

We are both  a bit tetchy tonite im panicking what the next 24/48 hours will bring..

Jillyhen


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies!
Hope you're all well tonight.
Heartiest  *M+M* on your !       Delighted for you!   
*MissE* Thanks for updating the list. You're doing a great job!  Best of luck to you in your scan tomorrow.     
Best of luck *Jillyhen* with your EC tomorrow. Hope you get loads of nice, juicy eggs!   Thanks for indirect reminder to do my cyclogest earlier!    
*Journey and Hopeful* Best of luck for your upcoming scans on Wed. Keep drinking lots of water.     
*Irishd* Hope you are keeping well honeybunch.     
*Confused* Hope you're coping well during the  and taking things easy.     
*theep, Mrs. C and TAM* Hope you and bubbas are all keeping well.     
*Footprints and Maximom* Hope you, DH and your dogs are keeping well.   DH and I have 2 springers as well as a tame cat and two wild cats of the domesticated type ie not the lion/tiger/leopard/cheetah variety. Love them all.   
*yellowhope* Best of luck with starting your stimms on Fri. Will you be on gonal f?     
A huge big     as well as       to *jvdb, danni, patbaz, jbaby and hopewishpray* 
To anyone else I have left out a very big sorry!    
*AFM* Had ET this morning. 2 Level 1 blastos on board. Unfortunately no wee snowbabies this time either. Hope these 2 wee blastos are snuggling in nice, warm, cosy and tight in their new home.      
More later.


----------



## M+M

Hey Jillyhen & Justone  thanx for the kind words.  

Jilly - We were with RFC.
Good luck for your ec tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine  


Justone - congrats on the ET just relax & put your feet up now & stick embies stick x

Ill be including you both in my   tonite x


----------



## MissE

Justone congrats on being , really hoping your wee blasts snuggle in tight.          

M+M he has been well warned that i need pampered after ec. 

Jilly try to stay calm huni, i have everything crossed that you get a fab crop of eggies.              

Nightmare trying to type this message, the pup is jumping all over me looking for treats, the only problem is he forgets he is now the size of a baby elephant. 

Emma xx


----------



## mrscabbage

Hi Girls, just saying hello to you all and sending positive vibes.

We got our   , first ever ! at 6dp5dt and the line has been steady since then thank goodness.

I have really no symptoms worth talking about and this is starting to get me worried even though I know every body is different and all of that.

I'm 6 weeks today and wondering if you would hear a heartbeat yet if I went to docs?  I have a scan booked in origins on Thur 1st March but it seems so far away


----------



## confused123

what wonderful news two BFP in one day 

congrats m&m and mrsc glad your dreams have come true
     

justone: congrats on being pupo


----------



## MaybeBaby79

WOW!!!  Congratulations Mrs C and M + M.  That's brilliant news.  

Justone - chill & enjoy being PUPO  

Jilly - good luck for 2moro hun xx


----------



## lastchancer

hi girls sorry not posted in few days. my friend passed away friday so not been near the computer really - such a sad time for her whole family and kids - hadnt seen her for a couple of yrs but still a shock to hear the news.  

just wanted to say congrats to all those who have gotten their BFP's in the last few days and wish you all luck with your scans - Mrs C, your GP wont be able to hear heartbeat this early as they only use a dopplar (i heard mine at 13wks with the GP) so would be best to wait until your appointment with origin where the ultrasound will give you picture - although we didnt hear heartbeat at that scan we could see it flashing on screen. 

fingers crossed for all those Pupo ladies - praying you add to the BFP's in the coming days/weeks 

Jilly good luck for today's EC and anyone else up in the next couple of days - hoping for lots of eggs for all  

AFM - only 2 wks of work left - cant wait to be off - my hands are so swollen that it hurts to type - seeing as how i work on a computer all day it is not ideal but trying to persevere. 

will drop in later if can to see how you all are xxxxx


----------



## Maximom

Morning Ladies

Just a quick log on from me as I'm in work and shouldn't really be lurking on here!!

M+M & Mrs C....big congrats on your wonderful news     that those wee bubba's snuggle in well in their new home and you both enjoy a happy healty pregnancy.

Jilly, good luck with e/c today hun...I can't believe you're at that stage already. Lets hope you get a really nice crop of healthy eggies.

Big hi to everyone else 

Lynn xx


----------



## jvdb

Morning all 

Jillyhen.  Good luck today!!   you get  some lovely eggs. 

Justone.  Congrats on being.  PUPO!!  

Footprints. I've my non holy socks ready for my scan in the morning.  I'm going to head out  after it and buy some new novelty 1s for next  scans,it  will give me a giggle 

M+M. Thank you,although I think I  will shave lol,I'm going to pamper myself tonight for tomorrow mornings scan hehe.    

Journey and hopeful. Good luck for your  scans tomorrow 

Confused. Hope you're relaxing and not stressing too much 

Lastc. Not long now and  the little 1 will be in your arms  

MissE. Good luck with stimming tomorrow. 

To everyone else I'm sending      and


----------



## Journey09

Morning ladies, 

So much good news on here over night  

M&M and Mrs C - big massive congratulations to you both!! 

Anyway only nipped on while in work - naughty i know!! 

Can anyone help, i have been taking gonal f since Friday and today i feel a bit "spaced out" - is this normal? 

J x


----------



## Journey09

Wooooohooooo its lunch time  

Sorry no personals earlier ladies!! 

Jillyhen - I hope all went ok for you this morning and you got loads of lovely eggies!! Thinking of you. 

Justone - Great news you have 2 embies on board   

Maximon - Hope all is well with you hun 

Lastchancer - mad mad mad you only have 2 weeks left!! 

MissE - Hope you are doing well ?

M&M and Mrs C - Again fantastic news for you both !! Lets hope all the good luck will follow the rest of us!! 

Big hello to everyone else on here, hope yous are all doing well whatever stage your at!! Cant wait for my scan tomorrow to see how things are coming along  



J x


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies.
Hope you are all well today.
Hope your EC went well today *Jillyhen* and that you got loads of nice healthy mature eggs! Now time to take it easy and be good to yourself. Hope DH waits on you hand and foot over the next while.         
Hope our ever increasing no. of bubbas and our CC mums to be are all doing well.         
*Lastc* So sorry to hear about your friend. RIP God help her kids.      
*Journey* Don't know why you should be feeling like that. Are you drinking plenty? Are you still doing the nasal sprays too? Hope you're feeling better soon.         
*jvdb* Your comments about novelty socks got me thinking. The people scanning do notice them. J at the clinic where I was scanned remarked about liking my socks when I wore a nice fluffy rainbow coloured pair for one of my scans.   
*Irishd* Sending you lots of   
*AFM* Taking things easy today. DH made homemade pancakes for mybrekkie. TV and magazines are now the order of the day although am thinking of going to walk the 2 dogs with DH in the local forest park and then maybe briefly visit DM. I've bought her chocs for her wedding anniversary. Hope she's in good form. 
More later.


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Lastchancer, so sorry to hear about your friend.  Hope you're doing OK?  I really cannot believe where time has went!  I've probably said it before but you were one of my first FF.  You'll have you're precious bundle so soon  

Jvdb & Justone - It's on!!!  We will bring sunshine & happiness to all our scans etc with bright & cheerful socks    We have to do something to lighten the mood don't we?  

Hi to everyone else, hope Tuesday is being good to you all xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

M+M & MrsC, congratulations on the BFPs.

Jilly, hope everything went well this morning.

Justone, congratulations on being PUPO hun,   your embies are snuggling in tight.

MissE, hope everything went well at your scan.

LastC, sorry about your friend.

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## inisor39

Hi to everyone    

I have been quite quiet since joined and few days since been on line. soo much has been happening and big congrats to all BFP's!  

its very heartening to see. have been reading back to try catch up on everyone's progress but sorry too much to reply individually. but   for all of u  

Was wondering if anyone else is like me on d/r for longer period of time. i'm d/r for 4 and half weeks. seems very long time and side effects are awful.

I had such bad week last week that I lost sight of reason I'm doing this. As its my first attempt maybe I didn't realise side effects were as bad. 

sorry not meaning to moan as am really happy to be on treatment just wondering do side effects ease? i.ve 3 weeks d/r to go! lol 

 to all you ladies on similar journey x


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

How are we all?

Im pleased to say that we had 10 little eggs collected this morning.. Still cant believe it i had 7 the last time.
Steve the embyologist said that hubbys wee swimmers where good quality and was happy so far the my wee embies.
To top it all i never felt a thing the sedation was amazing.. Such a pleasant experience..

Hoping yo go for 5 day transfer..   

Lastc sorry to hear about your friend   

Where any of you lovely ladies up for a visibality scan this morning?

RE the socks, i wore a stripey pair with bows ! Hubby was affronted lol

Confused, when are you up?

MissE how ye doin?

Hello to everyone else.

To my 10 wee embies, please hang in there petals mummy & daddy are dying to meet you.

Jillyhen x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Guys

Jilly that's fab news  -what a great no. We thought that Dr Steve was good when we went to Origin too.
Last c -sorry to hear about your friend's passing 
Starting on the gonal F on Friday myself.

hope everyone else is good too


----------



## lastchancer

jlly congrats on those 10 - fingers crossed for the next call  ! 

footprints - good luck with your TX - hoping 2012 is your year x

inisor - sorry your finding DR hard - it does get a bit easier when you start the jabs - drink plenty of water tokeep you hydrated x

yellowhope - good luck in your tx also 

hi to all you other ladies - catch up soon - DH is calling me for god only knows what reason !


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen. That's brilliant news about your 10 eggs,I hope they behave themselves and make you lovely embies tonight! The socks are brilliant! . Gutted I can't get my groovy 1s til the next scan hehe.  

Inisor. On day 7 of d/r I was in an awful state,I took a really heavy af and an extremely sore head,and I did question was I strong enough. It went away after a few days and all I can advise is plenty of  water,rest,baths,tlc and the support of the amazing ladies on here. It does get better.  

Is bloating  and tenderness  normal  while stimming? I've pyjama bottoms on because its the only thing comfortable at the min


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girlies

jvdb, i was very bloated the last time, didnt feel as bad this time round.

Yellow, steve was lovely an the asaesthetic guy was very bubbly i couldnt fault them at all.

inisor, i found the dr last time awful was af aw so heavy and painful..Hopefully you start stimms soon.

I was laughing my head off when i was selecting my socks this morning lol

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi lovelies, hope you are all well.

Jilly congrats on your 10 lovely eggies,          thereis lots of loving going on tonight. Good luck for the cal tomorrow.           

Inisor sorry you are finding DR difficult, the side effects are horrible but they will pass when you start stimms. Just try ot rest as much as you can, your body will tell you when it needs the break.  

jvdb bloating and tenderness is normal during stimms, that means your follies are growing nicely. Wear pjs and trackie bottoms cos they are comfy.   Good luck for your scan.

Lastc sorry to hear about your friend, that is so sad huni. Hope you are ok.  

Yellow wont be long til you move on to the next step.  

Justone and confused hope you ladies are keeping sane. Hope your hubbys are pampering you.  

Footprints how are you doing huni?  

Irishd how are you doing huni?  

Journey good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope things are progressing nicely for you.      

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

My scan went well this morning. Stared a bit dodgy cos they couldnt find my uterus or ovaries. Dr Heasley asked i i knew if my uterus lay towards the back, i said i didnt know, all i knew is it was in there somewhere. Had to lift my butt so far off the couch i was nearly touching the ceiling.   He said my lining is thin. He spoke to Prof and they are starting me on a high dose of menopur to give my follies a boost, i have a scan on saturday morning and they may alter the dose then. They want to keep a closer eye on me to try to stop me hyperstimulating again. First jab is done but the needles are a nightmare, they seem to bend really easily. 

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP 

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12 BFN 

Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP 

Confused ICSI 15/02/12 17/02/12 02/03/12  

jvdb IVF 29/02/12  

Justone ICSI 15/02/12 20/02/12 02/03/12  

Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12 BFP









Hopeful37 ICSI  

MissE ICSI
















Jilly IVF 21/02/12  

Yellowhope ICSI
















Inisor39 ICSI  

Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET  

MaximomFET
















M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12 BFP









Journey ICSI
















jbaby IVF
















Footprints ICSI
















Hopewishpray ICSI


----------



## Hopeful37

Evening ladies. Had a right chuckle at ur chat about snazzy socks. Going to check out my sock drawer now to see wot I can wear for tomorrows scan!!

*Journey* I am up for scan at 8.30 so our paths may not cross - but will be thinking of you anyhow.

*Jilly* great news on your EC. Good luck with call tomorrow.

Sorry for lack of personals but on my phone as just home and difficult to see what I'm doing properly. Will do a better job tomorrow. Really shattered too - got but weepy at acupunture session tonite as struggling abit with work as so busy and I'm so tired and sore!! Think gotta chat to boss about reduced hours as want to be in one piece for EC etc.

Thinking of you all


----------



## jvdb

Morning ladies, I've 10/11 on my rhs and  8/9 on my lhs I'm at risk of ohss,I'm already on the lower dose of gonalf so have to ring them today for blood results to see what they will do.  So no injection until after 4pm when I ring and may have to go for earlier scan on Friday.  all is ok.  Sorry no personals xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Just had same outcome from my scan Jvdb. There are 4 good sized follies on both sides, but about 8 smaller ones on both sides too! I am only on 150 Gonal F. Waiting on blood test now to see if gotta reduce anymore plus back up on Friday for another scan! Hopefully nothing to worry about eh? Sending big


----------



## jvdb

Hopeful I can't believe you're the same as me,I'm 150 gonaf as well  . Pretty nerve wrecking isn't it?  Big.    to you xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good morning ladies,

Congratulations Jilly, that's a great result.  Hope they're getting jiggy as we speak.  Your socks sound fab!  I'm got a few snazzy pairs so I'll have to give them all an outing when the time comes.  The sedation sounds fab.  I'm still going to ask about it for my RFC NHS go & offer to pay for that bit myself.

Miss E - I'm grand thanks.  Spoke to local acupuncturist  last night & she was so helpful.  I can't wait to get started with her when I get my dates etc.  Planning appointment on 8th March so I'm counting the days now.  The only thing that concerned me was how she kept referring to how she was going to 'needle me'!  I sounded so odd    She'll even 'needle' us both side by side for the same price which sounds like a good deal to me.  My uterus is tilited too apparently.  First I've ever been told this was at my last check over before we signed the forms to join the list.  The Dr didn't seem too bothered & I've never had any issues with smears etc in the past so fingers crossed it doesn't cause problems.

Jvdb & Hopeful37 - Hope you're doing OK & things settle down for you both.

Hi & bye to everyone else.  Back to work xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

I know ive been awol for a while there but i have been keeping up to date with all your progress and i do think of you all often.

Footprints - asking to pay for the sedation sounds like a good idea.  RFC need to seriously consider this.  Let us know how you get on.

Jilly - congrats on the 10 eggs, great number. Good luck with the call today  

jvbd and Hopeful - good luck with the blood test hope everything is on track for you both.  

MissE - i was also told at one of my scans i had a titled uterus.  Its good that they are keeping a close eye on you and making sure everything is right.  Good luck  hun 

Lastc - so sorry to hear about your friend, i hope your ok  

Justone - hope your resting up and taking it easy.  

Irish D - how are you?  

I know ive probably forgot a few people but there is so much to read.  Sorry to the ones i havent mentioned, i hope your all ok.

AFM - still no word on op, getting really really impatient


----------



## Journey09

Hey ladies, 

Jillyhen – Fantastic news on your 10 eggs – hope everything goes well and you get some lovely embies!! Fingers crossed.  

Babydreams – Good to hear from you. Hopefully it wont be much longer til your op!!  

Hopeful37 – Aww I wasnt there until 9.30 this morning, but was thinking about you and keeping an eye out!! They asked me could Kathy do my scan as she is training but a lady Jenna (I think she said) was with her also!! They said 4 small on left, 7 small on right but one big (heard 12 mentioned) on right!! Lining apparently seems ok but they took bloods to check hormone level and may increase my dose! Im only on 112.5 Gonal F.  

Jvdb – Seems like Hopeful37, you and me are around the same time!! Fingers crossed  

MissE – Aww you had your scan yesterday, I was up this morning!! Day 6 scan usually they wait til 8 but afraid of OHSS!! I have been doing gonal f since Friday and finding it ok but last night was my first time with the cetrotide and OMG I really don’t like it – the mixing and changing of needles plus it was so sore afterwards!! Are you doing same as me? 

Yellowhope – good luck with Friday 

IrishD – Hope you are keeping well 

Justone – Feeling good bit better today. Drinking lots of water!! I didn’t have to do nasal spray this time, just started on gonal f pen and then second injection of cetrotide last night – not nice at all  

Big hello to everyone else and sorry if I missed anyone. 

Feeling a bit weepy since injection last night and I don’t feel scan went well this morning so not in top form!! Please please God let this work this time, emotionally I cant do this anymore!!       

J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Got the call at 11 this morning, i was tearing my hair out so i rang them and whilst i was on the phone they rang me.. We have 6 eggs so fingers crossed the 6 stay good will get another call tomorrow..    

Babyd, how are you hun? You had another busy weekend...

Journey, hope you get sorted.. Have you been given a rough date for e/c?

Dont mean this in a bad way girls!! Hopefully my wee bubs make it for a 5 day transfer and not have to get it done on fri..

MissE,justone,footprints how are you?

I dont know what to do about work tomorrow and fri.. Im feeling great today and i slept all nite last nite for the 1st time in 6 weeks. I can get a linefrom my dr for 2 weeks and im just to ring him when im to start it.. Im just worried that im feeling great today, decide to go into work and then feel like crap...

Justone i meant to ask you, is it cyolgest they gave you and also did you have to get a suppository?

Jillyhen


----------



## inisor39

Hi to everyone  

lastchancer, jvdb , jillyhen and missE thanks for your kind comments and advice. they really do help   

jillyhen - great news 6 eggs. will say prayer for u  

jvdb and hopeful - hope things settle bit for both of you.  

afm well AF arrived yesterday with such a bang! omg! still 3 weeks (14th march) yet before start stimms but hopefully worst side effects are over. 

 to all other ladies  x


----------



## babydreams282

inisor39 - dont think we have met before, so first Hi!  I do hope those side affects jog on for you and you start to feel better soon.

Jilly - congrats 6 embies, thats great news hun.     they grow big and strong and you get to blast come on PMA -     

Journey - dont get down hun, these things change so quickly even after a few days, im sure your next scan will bring better news and im   its your time.   Sending you some      also.


----------



## lastchancer

jvb & hopefull hope your calls went ok and you are both still on track 

jilly great news on your 6 wee embies - good luck fro 2mors call

babyd - welcome back! sorry you still not heard about op - nhs seriously need to sort out waiting times across all procedures.

hi to everyone else at your various stages - wishing you all the best of luck xxx

AFM - well had scan today all with baby is fine (approx 6.5lbs so far) but doc was nothappy that i planned to work until next friday and told me to stop this friday - thenthey tok BP which was up so sent me to assessment unit - 1.5hrs later i have been told by another doc to stop work now and am on tablets for BP & am to have BP check by community midwife daily - i went to work anyways and am in 2mor also as need to clear up as much stuff as can & pass all onto my manager (they still have no-one to replace me yet!) and BP will be checked from Friday on.  on the plus side got my living room decorated today and actully turned out really nice - now just waiting for the recovered sofa to arrive 2mor to see how that looks - hopefully it will be as nice a surprise as the room.


----------



## confused123

jilly: congrats what a good result  

justone: how are you feeling and keeping sane?

yellowhope: good luck with friday 

jvdb and hopeful:  i was in that situation last week, hope all goes well, at least you are being closely monitored, i was reduced to 112.5 

journey:    hope all goes well with your next scan, sending you lotsof positive energy  

ms E: glad scan went well 

Me: 6dp/3dt am surviving work without murder, although i am going in like i have been dragged through a bush. sore head, windy and crampy.  just praying for a good result


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen. Brilliant,6 embies!!   hope they stay well behaved and you get good news again tomorrow. 

I have to continue with 150 gonal f and back for scan  8am friday. Really  my little follies stop multiplying and start growing. Sorry no personals  my heads fried.


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Guys

Jilly that's great,there was a whole lot of loving in that lab last nite 
Confused-best of luck good for you going to work! I'll have to go when on the 2ww if i am lucky enough to get to that stage 
Journey and JVDB Good luck with the scans 
Last chancer I hope your'e enjoying the final stages  

Hi to everyone else whatever stages your at.....


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girlies,

Lastc, take it easy hun, you and bubs are a lot more important than work. Hope the bp settles.

Babyd, its a bit crap about your op im sure you want it over and done with.

jvdb, im sure your head is all over the place, hopefully friday will tell a better story.

inisor, the 14th march wont be long flyin in..

Its funny re the gonal f, when i was with the rfc i started at 225 then the doseage was lowered towards the end, but with origin i had been kept at 225 the whole way thru..

Yellow where is your    hun..

Im taking th rest of the week off as annual leave and from monday ive got a line for 2 weeks, if i was in my load would be mad so at least i know being off i can rest and hopefully keeps whatever bubs i have settled.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hopeful37

Evening ladies, sorry no personals tonight, just bit low and worried now about Friday mornings scan and all those follicles. So uncomfortable too...the clinic didn't reduce my dose in end so   that the big 'uns continue to grow and the stack of smaller ones don't!! Ended up leaving work early today as just seemed to hit a wall...things been getting busier and more stressful and was really struggling to keep going! Going to get sick line tomorrow until at least the end of next week and see how things go!!

Gosh I am so so sorry about the ME message tonite - I am still thinking of u all, especially Jillys wee 6 embies tonite! Journey hope things start to grow a bit quicker for u - get the hot water bottle out!! Jvdb will be thinking of u on Friday morn - I go at 10.15am. Keep me posted won't u


----------



## Journey09

Morning lovely ladies, 

Jillyhen - no phone call from Origin about changing gonal f - so as they say no news is good news!! Havent give me date or mentioned yet for e/c, im back up tomorrow so will ask then as my hubby head away to work again   so need to find out so can organise him to get home. Any word on your wee embies today??  

BabyD - Thanks so much for your words of comfort!! I have been taking milk(normally i dont touch), eating more protien, pineapple juice and brazil nuts so i hoping it will all help, please God  

confused123 - Wont be long now til you get to test - hoping and   all works out for you 

Hopeful37 - Hopeful that a good sign they didnt change your dose - thats what im telling myself!! Im up again at 12 on Friday (couldnt get earlier appt but thankful work are been ok)!! Please please god we will have good news on Friday to help us through the weekend     

Hi to all other ladies and sorry if i missed anyone!! 

AFM Feeling a good bit better today thank godness and im getting my   back!! Roll on Friday til i see how these wee follies are behaving!!! 

Good Luck to all  

J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Just had the tel call.

Out of the 6 embies, 3 have starting to fragment so arent good    The other 3 are of good quality we have 2 grades 2 and 1 grade 3.

Hopeful sorry you are feeling so down   

Journey, hopefully you get dates sorted

Hello to all you other ladies 

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi Jilly...thanks for the  ...feeling bit brighter now that doc has signed me off and spoken to my boss. Congrats on the 3 good eggs...have they said when they will take you in for transfer? Remember...it only take one


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen keep up your PMA    your 3 little 1s stay strong for you   ^ reiki^ not long now and they will be back where they belong.  

Hopeful I'll let you know asap after scan so hopefully you can be less stressed for yours. Must be a good thing if they're letting us stay on the same dose. 
 to all. Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Transfer tomor at 2.30.

Hopeful i bit f time off will do you no harm, rest plenty.

When i had my ivf in the rfc last year they had changed mu doseages of gonal f, however when i had my review Dr McManus said she would consider upping my dose, which i said no way as i had been feeling so heavy and sore..

WHat cliics are you at?

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hopeful37

I am at Origin Jilly...good luck for transfer tomorrow


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Jilly        your 3 wee embies grow big and strong. Good luck for tomorrow huni.        

Hopeful glad you got signed off huni, just make sure you rest plenty.  Good luck for your scan.     

Jvdb good luck for your scan, hope everything is going ok huni.       

Journey good luck for tomorrow huni, hope you get good news.       

Yellow good luck for tomorrow sweetie.       

Babyd sorry you still havent got any news on your op, i hope it comes soon sweetie.   

Inisor i hope the side effects move on, hang in there huni. Hopefully the next 3 weeks will fly by.  

Justone and confused hope you 2 lovely ladies are doing really well, i hope your embies are snuggling in tight.  

I am doing ok, day 3 of stimms, jabs going grand so far. Feeling really really tired, cant wait til next friday to get finished work for 3 weeks.

Emma xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls just wanted to pop on to say goodluck to all u cyclers! 
Jillyhen gl for et tomo ;-)
Stimmers-hope those follies are growing big and strong ;-)
Hi to all u other ladies ;-)
Afm I'm doing well. No symptoms yet but clearblue digi said pregnant 3+weeks today doin hoping little beanie is growing for mummy. I'm 5+2 weeks now

Love to u all xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

Hopeful & jvdb, good luck for your scans tomorrow.

Twinangels, wont be long till your scan..

MissE how are you mrs? Have they given you a date for e/c?

Afm hopefully mr 3 wee embies behave themselves tonite... I just hope they hang in there..Had myself really worked up earlier and had it thru my head that it wont work   

Sorry for the low   

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Jilly stay strong sweetie. I am        your wee embies do well for you. Sending you loads of                                      

Emma xx


----------



## jvdb

Just a quickie,I'm shakin with excitement!!! 

Hopeful,my next scan moved forward to sunday,EC moved forward to tuesday!!!!

Jillyhen. Good luck  today,try to stay relaxed


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw jvdb,

Brilliant news here's hoping all goes to plan..

Hopeful are you feeling any better?

MissE thanks for your well wishes and   

I was a bit weepy this morning and im feeling a bit sore and tender.. Is this normal?

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning girlies. Feeling much better today after day resting at home yesterday. 

Jvdb - fantastic news, I am sure you are delighted!! My scan went well today too Hiya petal.The big follicles are continuing to grow nicely (should get at least 7 suitable eggs for ICSI) and not too many more smaller ones. They said there still were quite a lot in total (panicked when she was counting and got to 32!!!) but not to worry too much as hormone levels are steady which means shouldn't be a problem. They done another blood test today and results of that will dictate when ready for egg collection. Still looking at Monday or Tuesday but they will confirm this a'noon. Feel quite relieved - can rest now xx 

Jilly - thanks for your concern. Feeling much brighter now and glad to off work. Have u heard from clinic yet? Praying that your embies are doing well cx

Journey - good luck with scans today - hoping those follies are growing nice and big for you now x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Jilly, good luck today


----------



## Hopeful37

Hiya, *Irishd*, how are you keeping? Been thinking of you loads


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls, Happy Friday to you all.

Just a quick one to say - good luck today Jilly, im sure by now its all over and i hope your resting up. Thinking of you.

Good luck to all other ladies for scans, ec, et and of course our DRers and Stimers and all others inbetween and in land of limbo.  Also to our pg ladies - hope your all well and you have a great weekend!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Hopeful glad all is looking good, im sure you are delighted.

babyd how are you doin hun?

Ive now got to wee bubs hopefully snuggling into me as i type.Number 3 wasnt good to be put back so ive 1 grade 2 6 cell and i think the other is a grade 3 6 cell. 

Offical yesting date is the 8th March so hopfully i will last till that time.

Thanks again for all your wel wishes.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say congratulations Jilly on ET! Keep the PMA going.

Thinking of everyone else too. 

Boo
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly congrats on being . Hope your wee embies snuggle in very tight huni.                 

Babyd hope you are ok sweetie. 

Hopeful glad things are going well for you sweetie. 

jvdb glad things are progressing nicely for you huni, ec will be here before you know it. 

Boo how are you doing huni? 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP









Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12 BFN









Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP









Confused ICSI 15/02/12 17/02/12 02/03/12
















jvdb IVF 28/02/12
















Justone ICSI 15/02/12 20/02/12 02/03/12
















Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12 BFP 

Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 
















MissE ICSI  

Jilly IVF 21/02/12 24/02/12 08/03/12
















Yellowhope ICSI  

Inisor39 ICSI
















Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET
















MaximomFET  

M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12 BFP 

Journey ICSI  

jbaby IVF  

Footprints ICSI  

Hopewishpray ICSI


----------



## M+M

Just a quick post from me Congrats on your 2 embies *Jilly* I'm sending you lots of  &  x

Hi to all the other girlies whatever stage your at 
Its hard to keep up with everyone x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Jilly, congrats on being PUPO, snuggle in tight little embies!

Hopeful, I'm doing ok thanks, how are you getting on?

MissE, how are the stimms going?

BabyD, hope you get your date through soon.

Justone & Confused, how are you doing? Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad.

Big hello to everyone else, sending you lots of PMA     

xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Jilly - congrats on being PUPO...yeah, hope your little two are snuggling in nicely!! 

Clinic called me back this evening to confirm EC for Tuesday. DH goes in at same time for SSR..so got double the worry eh?! Looking forward to drug free day on Monday! Hey, jvdb we are still on same timescales. Wot time you due in for procedure? We gotta be there at 9.45...strangely they are taking me first - was always told that DH would go first in case they didn't successfully retrieve sperm, before they put me through my op!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Hopeful, you are exactly a week behind me.

Enjoy your drug free monday..

Thanks again for all your well wishes, i just hope one of these 2 stick..

Jillyhen


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen.  Congrats on being PUPO!!!    take it easy now 

Hopeful. They won't confirm or tell me times until sunday,I'm still shocked at how quick its all happened. We will have otd at same time 

How is everyone?


----------



## Hopeful37

So we can go insane together during 2ww eh?!! Praying that we both make it to that stage...just worried abou my ever increasing follicle pool and fact that so much hinges on DH's SSR procedure too - argh going to bed now before get myself in a panic


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends.

Jilly hope you are taking it easy,       those embies snuggle in tight.

jvdb and hopeful good luck for tuesday, its getting exciting now girlies.   Hoping for a good crop of eggies for you both.      

Justone and confused how are you ladies doing? Hope you are getting through the 2ww ok.  

Yellow how did your first jab go?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I had my scan this morning, saw Dr Diakos, he is lovely. He said for day 4 my lining is good but i have approx 16 follies on the left ovary and approx 20 on the right    . Some of them are 7-8mm and the rest are a bit smaller. They did bloods and phoned to say to stay on the same dose for a few more days and then another scan on tuesday. Really hope this is not a repeat of last time!!!!! Really hoping they get things to settle so that i can have a fresh transfer.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Emma,

Good luck for Tuesday! I hope they keep monitoring you well and get it just right all crossed for your fresh cycle huni!

Sorry not really sure where everyone's at so goodluck to all on 2ww and hope the jobs going well for stimmers and hope the side effects not too bad for the dr's .

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Thanks Velma. Hope you are doing ok huni. 

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Velma how are you?

MissE, my god what a lot of follies.. Have they given you any idea of when e/c will be?

Hopeful & jvdb hope you are well?

I have a wee quiery ive been having a bit of pain & cramps in my tummy so bloated, is this normal? I dont want to ring origin but they did say that if there was any probs to contact them. Im a bit worried   

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Jilly the progesterone can cause cramps and sometimes there is a bit of discomfort and bloating because you have been through ec and et. Hopefully it will settle down soon for you sweetie.  
I thought the same myself when he scanned me earlier, last time i had 40+ follies and i did develop OHSS. I was in a bit of a tizz earlier but have settled now, i just have to hope they know what they are doing.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hey jilly doing good! I would agree with misse i was sore and bloated after ec. Hope all goes well its a nervous wait but rest up for a while and try and relax i found the sita west cd good just to help to stay optimist and chilled!

Misse you would imagine they Will be on high alert with your history but enforce it if your worried n hope you feel happier after next app! 

Velma x


----------



## jvdb

MissE. Hope  your ok and them follies grow nicely and don't multiply 

Jillyhen. From reading other peoples experiences on this I think that's normal with pessaries. Ring them and put your mind at ease,I'm sure they won't mind 

I have my scan at 9am tomorrow,I'm nervous but hoping I have my drug free day monday. My belly is so swollen I'm actually looking forward to  EC.

Hope  all you other lovely ladies are ok and enjoying your weekend xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girlies

Jvdb, i flippin look as if im 5 -6 months pregnant my stomach is massive.

Good luck for your scan in the morning.

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen drink lots and lots of water. I mean about 3litres a day just to help with bloating and prevent OHSS. I was really sore my first cycle-doubled over and drank gallons of water and it disappeared. Theclinics will tell you todo this xxx


----------



## MissE

Jilly make sure you take it easy over the next wee while.  

jvdb good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope everything goes as planned.          

TAM hope you are doing ok sweetie.  


Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi everybody

Congrats Jilly on the ET, they snuggle in tight.  Think that cramping you mentioned is normal enough.
Hopeful best of luck for the EC  
M+M Congrats on the BFP  
JVDB and Miss E hope you are both good too.

On day 3 of the stims myself, am at the RFC for this cycle. Had acupuncture yesterday.Am dosed to the eyeballs with a head cold for this past two weeks and for some reason have broke out in lots of spots!!! Have been totally asymtomatic on the seprecur and so far don't feel a thing on the gonalf. Hope your'e all having agood weekend.


----------



## jvdb

Trigger  shot tonight at 11!


----------



## jvdb

I'm rushed off my  feet  today,quick question,does trigger shot go in my belly like gonal f Xxx


----------



## Maximom

Morning ladies

Sorry havent posted in a while, my stupid Playbook is acting up again so lost the last few posts I tried to put up, grrr.

Jilly, big congrats on being PUPO....   that those wee bubba's stay where they belong and you'll have wonderful news for us on 8th March    

Jvdb, don't think it matters where ur trigger shot is administered...just wherever you have already been injecting. Good luck hun. I can't believe ur at that stage already!!

Miss E, I hope those wee follies behave themselves and you get thru ur fresh cycle ok...any idea when they mite bring u in for e/c?

Big hi to everyone else...must run on here as loads to do before we head to the pub to watch the Carling Cup Final.  DH is a big Liverpool fan so dear help me tonite if they don't win, there will be one big grumpy bear in the house lol.

Hope you've all had a nice weekend!!

Lynn


----------



## Hopeful37

*Miss E* - can totally sympathise with you, as I also so concerned about the amount of follies I have growing in there - was up to 32 on Friday morning, but goodness knows how it will be looking by Tuesday's EC. Try not to worry, as they are monitoring you closely! Do you know when they are looking at EC?  

Jvdb - How did this morning's scan go then? Presume okay as I see you are also taking your last jab tonight too?! I was told just to inject my Ovitrelle into my stomach, just where I have been injecting the Gonal F. Got to do my last jab at 10.15pm this evening, and then looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow, just like you  Guess your EC must be scheduled for 11am then, given the time of tonight's jab?

Jillyhen - did you ring Origin in the end? Hope you aren't suffering too much? 

Yellowhope - not nice to be ill while going through the treatment - that was always my dread as was feeling bad enough.

To the rest of you ladies on DR and Stimms - hope the injecting is going okay and symptoms aren't too bad! Chin up, the time will go in so quickly.

AFM - feeling rather bloated and full every time I eat the littliest thing - doesn't stop me though, it's just a pity that I am eating all the unhealthy things at the moment!! I look at least 3 months pregnant (not surprisingly, with 32+ follies in there!!)&#8230; Praying that they don't all produce eggs otherwise the clinic will postpone my treatment and freeze them - so so worried about it all, as couldn't bear it if that happened! My bestie is due her baby on same day as my EC, and trying to see that as a good omen in an attempt to remain calm (and carry on!) and positive. Took some of your advice and signed up for free month's subscription on Netflix, which is helping to put in the time and keep my mind occupied. Looking forward to a drug free Monday.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

jvdb inject the ovitrelle into your tummy. Enjoy your drug free day, good luck for ec.         

Hopeful enjoy your drug free day, good luck for ec. i hope everything goes ok and your treatment can continue.           I am just concerned cos i know too well what it is like to have ohss, i had it last time, i had 2 stone on round my tummy within 2 days and couldnt breathe cos my ovaries were that big they were pushing all my organs upwards and squashing my lungs and i ended up with a freeze all. I just have to hope they know what they are doing. They havent said when ec is likely to be but maybe i will have more of an idea on tuesday after the scan.  

jilly hope your cramps have settled down sweetie.  

Yellow hope you feel better soon.  

Will be back later to catch up. 

Emma xx


----------



## jvdb

Maximom. It went so slow at first,all the waiting to start   but now it feels like yesterday when I took my first sniff  It will probably sink in when I take trigger tonight. 

Hopeful. You sound exactly like me . The more I drink and pee the more my uncomfortable feeling eases,so make sure your drinking plenty of water,I live in the bathroom. I also look pregnant,but closer to 6 months lol. Dr didn't tell me anything about how many I had,what size they were,how thick my lining is,nothing! Just be there at 11am for EC. I'm a bit annoyed because they haven't told me anything and every time I'm there they rush me in and out. So I'm just guessing all is ok. Enjoy being drug free tomorrow. 

Jillyhen. How's your belly doing? 

MissE. I  really hope everything goes to plan for you  

Yellow hope you feel better soon. 

Hope everyone else is ok.  to all. 
I am on cloud nine today! Can't wait until the end of this week to say I'm pupo hehehe  I feel so blessed to have been given this chance.  And I just want to thank you alll for helping me through this journey. 
PS I changed my pic because I always wanted to be jessica rabbit and this is as close as I'll get


----------



## Hopeful37

Jvdb - loving the new pic, lol! Might not be a bad thing that they arent telling you too much - some times, ignorance is bliss! I would have been better not knowing how many follies I have, as all i have done is worry my self sick ever since!! Not a good way to be at this stage....gotta try my best to relax and go with the flow, but I am a natural born worrier! Good luck with trigger tonight


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Jvdb, glad your scan went well this morning.. Time does fly when you start treatment i still cant believe that im in my 2 ww.

Hopeful how are you doin hun?

Hope you both enjoy your drug free day tomorrow..

MissE hopefully you will hear when your e/c us on tues.

Maximom how are you mrs?

Jvdb loving the new profile pic..

Thankfully the pains have settled a wee bit today i think iys just the pessary, a friend did say that it could be implantation.. But  i think its a bit early for that...
One thing to warn you ladies expect sore boobs, mine are absolutely massive and sooo sore..There where big before but heck they are even bigger now.. Hubby said i could use them for weight training  

Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope

JVDB and Hopeful best of luck ladies for the EC, I will be thinking and praying of you both over the next few days-sending you best wishes   
MissE hope all goes to plan for yoy 
Jilly my boobs killed me with the last two cycles so I've already invested in bigger bras for this one!!! Possibly too much info but there you have it....

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies, sorry havent been on for a while just been so busy getting the nest ready and been feeling a bit rough also =- think have chest infection so will have to see gp if dont clear up a bit in next few days.  BP seems to be dropping so the tablets are working, and midwife said that bubba has a great strong heartbeat so all good on that front as well.

not really sure where everyone is at as there are so many at the min but wanted to say congratulations to all our BFP's - glad to see a run of these at last!
good luck for all those Pupo ladies and hope the 2ww dont drive you too insane x - Hope all you Stimming ladies are not finding the jabs too bad & have those hot water bottles glued to your ovaries when possible! To all our DR's hope your not having too bad of a time with the symptoms - remember to drink lots of water and focus on the end results. 

Anyone waitign for TX to start - good luck and hope this year brings all your wishes xxx

catch up soon xx


----------



## Journey09

Hey ladies, sorry havent been on in a few days!! 

So so busy on here and hard to keep up with us all  

Hopeful37 and Jvdb - Good Luck with your egg collections tomorrow, hoping yous get a good crop of eggs.  

Jilly - Fantastic news on your transfer!! Lets hope your wee embie/s snuggle in!!  

MissE - Wooo that is alot. Hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow. 

Big hi to all other ladies!! 

AFM - Had scan and bloods on Friday and told to stay on same dose!! Another scan this morning and only 4 main follicles which are ready but the rest as still quite small, they redone my bloods again today and back on Wednesday for another scan! Talking about E/C on Friday!! Anyone any advice on how i can get them to grow better before then? I had hotwater bottle, trying to eat/drink protien and milk as much as possible! Im so so worried i wont get a good crop and they will fail!! I had 12 eggs last time but was on 150 Gonal F this time only on 112.5.  Please any advice?? Im freaking out  

J x


----------



## Journey09

Now just got call from Origin to say they have todays blood results back, to take same dose tonight but need me back again in the morning for scan?!?!?! I wasnt due to go back til Wednesday, should i be worried??


----------



## jvdb

Journey. Try to stay calm,its so hard when we don't know what's happening   I'm guessing your hormone  levels were a bit low  today,they will probably check rate of growth and up your dose so you are ready for  EC next week. Stay positive.


----------



## Journey09

Thanks jvdb, it is so so hard, i thought by the nurse on fri and today that she wasnt to happy with the way things were going and that i should have had more follicles!! Please please God everything will be ok tomorrow, im just getting so so worried!


----------



## jvdb

Your EC isn't until next week so hopefully that is plenty of time for follies to improve. Will.  for you tonight,at least you only have until morning to find out.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Journey calm down honey dont be panicking.. My follicles doubled in size within 2 days..I had less follicles this time also   

jvdb & hopeful good luck for e/c tomorrow.. Get plenty of sleep tonite..

Yellow mine are so sore hopefully it starts to ease soon.

I had a bit of a panic this morning was in awful pain really thought it was all over same cramps , as if my af was coming.. Head was fried for an hour or 2.. Rang origin who said it could still be the trauma of e/t etc and the pessaries thankfully it has kinda eased but if it gets worse im to ring again..Thankfully there is no bleeding.

Lastc nt long now mrs, hope you feel better..  

MissE hows you?

Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope

hi everyone 

Journey don't worry about being sent for to go down. We went with Origin for our first IVF cycle and they had us up and down like yo-yos for scans and blood tests. The RFC seems to have a much more relaxed approach to the scans and tests.  We were even told at one point by Origin that they might covert us to IUI but by the next morning all had turned around and we had a good cycle that even got to blastocyst stage. Sending you   and  and 

Jilly I'm dreading the boob pain. Even last cycle without ET they killed me for a fortnight!!! 

Good luck Girls for the EC tomorrow, fingers are all crossed!!


----------



## Hopeful37

Hiya - just quick message as heading to bed now...tired and my boobs hurt now (TMI) !!

To my fellow Tuesday Collectors - praying that we all have plenty (but not too many!!) healthy eggs retrieved tomorrow xxx

Good luck to the rest of you waiting on EC dates - will come around pretty quickly - try not to worry Journey...gt plenty of time yet...they're just keeping close eye on things xx

More personals tomorrow, good night


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen af cramps are a good sign!!!;-)) I had af cramps to the point I was knicker checking constantly up to otd and got my bfp!
Good luck all u ladies for egg collection today ;-) x


----------



## jvdb

Thanks girls,crappin myself!!! 
 hopeful!!
Will let you  all know later how I  get on
Big  to all xxx


----------



## Velma

Jilly i had af type cramps too and was good sign! So stay positive! 

Hopeful and jdvb best of luck today! 

Velma x


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies!
Haven't been on here for a while...  hope everyone is well. 
*lastc* Hope you're feeling better. Good to hear bubba is keeping well. Not long now...   
*jvdb and hopeful* Best of luck for your EC today. Hope it all goes well for both of you.   
*Jillyhen* Hope you're feeling a lot better today. Hope your PMA has returned too.   
*yellow* Hope you're feeling better. How are you finding the acupuncture?   
*journey* Hope your scan goes well for you today.   
*TAM* How are you honey bunch?   
*MissE* Hope you get on well today and that you find out when your EC is.   
*Maximom* Hope DH (like me) was a happy camper after the match on Sun.   
*Confused* How are you oping with the 2ww?   
A big  to *all other CC girlies* Hope you are all keeping well.   
AFM Been busy over the past few days. Had a Christening on Sat, a wake on Sun and a funeral yesterday. My DA-IL was buried yesterday. She was a beautifully quiet but gentle and caring lady. RIP.
More later.


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon Ladies

How are we all?

Hope our 2 ladies up for e/c today everything is goin well for you both.

Justone how are you hun?

MissE how did the scan go?

Journey are you up today for a scan today also?

Twinangels how are you Mrs?

Velma hope you ok.

Lastc hows the form?

Thanks ladies for your advice still have the cramps today and ive awful heartburn which i would have but normally my wee tablet sorts its out but not at the min..  
Hubby is cracking up with me as my    has taken a downhill spiral.. Ive 9 days till i test and im doing my head in..

Sorry for the whinge.Having a lazy day today curled up on the sofa still in pj's about to watch last weeks come dine with me which was from Belfast.

Jillyhen x


----------



## jvdb

Journey.  How did it go? Hope your ok. 

Justone. Goodness what a few days! 

Jillyhen. Drink milk for the heartburn. And get that PMA back up again!      

Well I'm back,wasn't as painful as I thought it would be,that morphines brilliant  got a grand total of  12 eggs,I'm  so pleased! Just need them all to get jiggy now        Then its ET on friday!!!!  .  Please god let them be ok 
  to all. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Congrats JVDB - that's a great number!! Good luck with ET on Friday - hoping there is plenty of jiggy going on this eve!!

Just back from clinic now. Totally gutted as they retrieved 24 eggs which is too dangerous a number to continue with treatment at this stage - have postponed it for about 3 months, depending on my recovery, and will freeze them in meantime!!! So frustrating as was so mentally prepared for it and now feel so empty (literally lol!!). I know time will fly in and its best for my health's sake, but still....feeling really dopey after sedation, so looking forward to getting into bed now! They didn't carry out SSR procedure on DH but will wait and do again on the day so got fresh sample. Means more sodding drugs for me but apparently no injections just nasal sprays and tablets. So frustrated but hey just got to keep reminding myself that could have got worse bad news   the staff were brill and procedure was grand - shame about out come!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

jvdb, wow good on ye girl, lets hope there is plenty of loving in the lab tonite.. Good luck for tomorrows call. Was it origin you where with or rfc? I can remember. Im already taking a wee tablet for heartburn..


Ah Hopeful hope you are ok hun    

Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen everything you are saying sounds really positive! I know it's hard to stay positive but ur signs are good! So have faith Hun xxxx
Jvdb conegrats that's a great number!
Hopeful, what a pity Hun, 24 eggs is great but I know it must be disappointing when ur all geared up for it! Big hugs chick xx
Justone what a few days uve had! Big hugsxxx where about are u in ur cycle? Sorry I'm lost there's that much happening on this read ATM!

I'm good girls. Had a bit of a scare last nite. Was ? Ectopic!ended up in a and e. 4 hrs later tho we saw little beanie and it's little heartbeat  I'm so proud of him/her ;-) and def not ectopic ;-) 

Love to u all xxxxx


----------



## justone

Hi again CC girlies!
*Hopeful* So sorry to hear about your day. Sending you lots of   . Concentrate on getting better and taking good care of yourself, wee honey bunch.      
*jvdb* Well done on getting 12 eggs chook.    Hoping there's a whole lotta loving going on in the lab tonight.   
*Jillyhen* Sorry to hear you're still cramping and have nasty heartburn. Have you called the clinic today?   
*TAM83* Sorry to hear about your scare. Glad wee beanie is doing well.   
*AFM* Have been headachey for about 3 days now. No other symptoms to report recently other than tender boobies. Am 4 days away from OTD on Fri. Trying not to symptom analyse but it's hard not to, so tend to blame everything on the cyclogest. Glad I got the 2ww off work as I'm feeling really tired. DH has been looking after me well. So can't complain.
More later!


----------



## inisor39

Hi everyone  

sorry been quiet in last week as laptop broke. got new one so up and running!! 

hopeful - sorry to hear of treatment being postponed. . hope your feeling better soon. sending you loads  

big thank you to all ladies who gave me advice re symptom control. . it really helped!!  

Hi to anyone i havent met before. 

afm - i'm finally feeling better after few rough weeks. still on d/r til 14th march but at least i'm feeling half human again lol  DH soo relieved  

 to everyone  x


----------



## Hopeful37

Just had call from embryologist to say that 19 out of the 24 eggs collected, were suitable for freezing! Good news eh? Have heard of freezing embryos but not just eggs - he reassures me that they have a 80-90% survival rate when thawed and means that can carry out SSR and use fresh sperm when time is right!

Thanks for kind words ladies - feeling bit better after couple hours sleep! I knows health is more important, but doesn't stop the feeling of frustration!


----------



## justone

That's great news *Hopeful*. You must be relieved. Thankfully you're also feeling a bit better too. I can completely understand your frustration too. Try to rest as much as you can to help you have a full recovery and drink loads too. Look after yourself, wee honeybunch. Sending you loads and loads of              
*Inisor* Glad you're feeling better. Keep drinking loads! It does help, I promise you.


----------



## yellowhope

Hi  fellow CC's
Justone - The acupuncture is fine having another session on Sat morning. Thought it would be good to help everything move along. My cold is miserable now I'm losing my voice. I'm up for a scan in the morning so   hoping all is coming along nicely...
Hopeful thats great news about the no of eggs that can be frozen, drink loads of water to help flush everything out.
Hi Inisor the DR phase seems so long when you start it, hope your'e keeping well.
Twinsangelmummy that is such a relief best wishes for the pregnancy 
JVDB thats a grest no of eggs  lets hope theres a lot of loving in the lab tonight!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry i havent been on in a few days.

Jilly hope you are doing ok sweetie, hoping the cramps are your wee embies settling in. Sending you bucket loads of                                                   

jvdb fab number of eggs huni, hoping there is loads of loving going on tonight.              

Hoping that is a fab number of eggs but so sorry things have been put on hold.     Make sure you drink plenty of water and isotonic drinks to help prevent ohss. Egg freezing seems to be a new thing that origin are doing, i remember reading about it. Hoping the time passes quickly for you.

TAM sorry to hear you had a scare but so glad all is well and you got to see your LOs heartbeat.  

Inisor hope you are doing ok huni.  

Justone glad to hear you are being pampered, hang on in there.        friday brings you good news.         

Yellow good luck for your scan tomorrow.                 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Had another scan today, lots of follies and most seem to be measuring 15-16mm but hopefully we wont end up with a freeze all. Dr Heasley was lovely. Am up again tomorrow morning for another scan and they are talking about bringing ec forward til the end of this week.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hey misse that would be great if they brought it forward and help avoid things ohss. Stay positive and hears hoping for great end of week for you! 

girls yis did fab today on the egg front  hopeful so sorry you have to wait its so hard when its such a waiting game as it is and when you start u just expect thing to progress but remember you will have frosties for the rest of your wee family 

twin you poor thing glad to hear all is ok! 

hope everyone else doing good! 

Velma x


----------



## jvdb

Hopeful. That's brilliant you have so many froze! How are you feeling today? 

MissE.  Good luck with having EC this week. 

Yellow. Good luck with your scan,hope all is going well 

Jillyhen. I've been googling everything! Lol and slight cramping and heartburn are really good signs 

Inisor. You're doing well with d/r,hang in there you'll be stimming soon 

Big hi to everyone else !!!  Flip I don't know how I managed them few personals without exploding! . I HAVE 9 EMBRYO'S!!!!!  
7 may be suitable to freeze. I was so worried about them,I could hardly speak on the phone,when I hung up I burst into tears  I'm so glad I've got this far (starting to cry again,what's wrong with me lol). Go get them on friday at 9.15! Might explode by then hehe xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Thats fantastic news Jvdb - good luck for Friday!!   

I am okay - more accepting now of the decision made, and just looking forward to planning lots of nice things to keep me going over the next couple of months! Physically, I am so sore and taking painkillers at regualr intervals. Can hardly walk with it....being sensible and resting, drinking plenty of water and eating as much protein rich foods as possible. Just gotta be careful that dont develop severe case of OHSS


----------



## lastchancer

Hopefull - good to see your taking things easy and looking to the positives of your many, many eggs - hopefully the time will fly in until your being called back for TX. 

Jvb - congrats on your embies - good luck for friday and hope that you get to have some frosties for future use also.

MissE - fingers crossed for friday and a fresh cycle for you this time around.

Jilly - hope your not going too insane although i know its not easy with all the symptom analyzing that we do - and lets face with what we have all been through who can blame us ! 

TAM - congrats on your wee bean - take things easy now and look after both of you.

Incisor = glad the DR symtoms have settled a bit just keep drinkinf the water and hiopefully they will disappeat all together

Justone - fingers crossed Friday brings a BFP! 

Yellowhope - glad your enjoying the acu - i never did this myself as DH thought it was waste of money but i'm sure thr benefits are well woth it - hope all went well at yoru scan.

Hit to all you toehr ladies lurking behind the scenes x

AFM - back up today for scan - all ok but the comsultant (a new one again) seems to think that bubba is measutring big for timescale (6lb14) & BP was up today despite being down with home midwife's visits - and even though there was no sugar in sample (1st time in a wk) she inists that i double my BP meds, go back on friday for repeat BP assesment and repeat glucose test again - all delivered with the news that if coems back positive i will be induced early - so basically more happy news lol As i said to my mum though i will do anything they want as long as this baby comes out healthy so just have to make sure i eat enough to keep me going through the fasting 2mor night!


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Wow jvdb, what a good crop, will you get another call today?

Hopeful how are you hun?

twinangels so sorry you had to go to the hospital, glad all is well with your wee bubs.

MissE how did your scan go?

Lastc, your bp is being very naughty, was it a csae of white coat syndrome?? When do you think they will induce you?

Velma hope you are well mrs.

Im still having these cramps seem to be bad 1st thing in the morning an have some tingles ( sorry for tmi) down below.. Is this not a bit strange?? Ive also started coming out in spots... I really dont know what to think..
Had a nice wee day today ended up taking mum & dad for coffee only ending up in Ballymena and i treated myself to a new dress for the wedding next month..So thats my wee treat.  

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen... How long til otd?? X


----------



## Jillyhen

Twinnangels due to test nxt thur 8th.

Cramps are awful tonite


----------



## confused123

hi all cc sending lots of       and     to you all



very nervous otd Friday!!!!!!!!!! feel crampy and tired so nervous


----------



## justone

Hello again CC girlies.
Hope you are enjoying the pleasant Spring weather. Long may it last! 
*jvdb* Wow! 9 embies! You must be delighted! Best of luck for Fri morning.   
*MissE* Dr. H is a very nice, charming man. Hope your scan went really well today.   
*Hopeful* Glad to hear you're taking good care of yourself. Try and take it as easy as possible over the next while. Sending you lots of   
*lastc* Thanks for good wishes.  Hope BP settles down foryou at a healthy constant rate and that glucose test remains negative for you too. Sending you lots of      
*TAM* Hope you and bubba are both keeping well.   
*Jillyhen* Sorry you're still not feeling yourself. Glad to read that you were out and about today and that you treated yourself too.   
*Yellowhope* Have also been attending acu. Had another session today. It helps keeps me calm. Hope your scan went well today and that your cold is much better too.   
*Inisor and Velma* How are both of you today?   
*Confused* Nearly there now. These last few days are pure torture. Have you been tempted to test early?   
A big  and lots of    to everyone else.
*AFM* Still headachey and boobies less tender today. Loved acu session. Visualised colour green so bought myself a green top. (Green is linked to the heart chakra...) DH wants me to test tomorrow morning but I'm not overly keen. Read my last cycle diary and had lots of headaches too which doesn't bode well for a BFP, I'm afraid. 
More later.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen cud just be the little embie snuggling in tight ;-)
Cramps are a good sign girls! 
Hopeful did u have rx in rvh? They always make u wait to test longer than other clinics. It's ok to test 14. Days post egg collection! So mute be ok for u to test now?
Justone headaches can be a sign either way and also the drugs can make u have headaches so try not to worry bout that. When's ur otd? Xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Sorry justone just read ur otd is fri too. U cud test today too if ur 14 days post Egg collection? Xx


----------



## justone

Hi again *TAM.*
EC was 2 weeks ago today but am too nervous to test tonight. Will wait until OTD if DH can wait until then too. Am really worried that it's going to be another BFN as my symptoms are exactly the same as my last cycle which was a BFN. Trying to be positive but it's so, so hard especially as this is our last ever tx due to both my age (42 in July) and the lack of funds to finance another tx cycle.


----------



## confused123

just one am reallly     and sending you  lots of      hope we both have a nice weekend ahead very tempted to poas  all week, just toooo afraid of result 

TAM i did not know that you could at this stage thanks


----------



## justone

Confused Best of luck with your HPT.                     No cramping nor spotting for me. *TAM* says cramping is a good sign so go for it, honey bunch...


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Oh girls fxd for both of u xxxxx u really hope u get the bfps u so deserve. Hopeful if ur gonna test early I wud wait til tomo am cos 1st morning urine is stronger. Justone do t give up hope Hun. I had no symptoms whatsoever this time and had every symptom in the book with the boys and got bfps both times. So symptoms don't really mean anything chick. The only way u will know for def is by POAS xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Sorry im such a whinge. Im just so worried as i didnt have symptoms the last nite and cramps started a week after e/c

Twinangels if your saying we can test 2 weeks after e/c i can test from tuesday then?? Ooh bad idea.. 
When we where with the rfc last year i did test early and totally fried my head.. I dont think hubby will let me..

Justone how are you mrs? No word of these headaches shifting?    Will you test in the morning??

Confused good luck hun      

Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

With the clinic I went to in Glasgow I could test 15 days after egg collection which I did and my test came up 2-3 weeks! I'm on the sands website and there is an assisted conception thread and lots of the girls there are allowed to test 14 days after egg collection. The rvh are 14 days after et!!dont know y!!
So going by my clinic of u r tempted to test early go for 15 days post egg collection. Xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.
Confused and justone           that you both get your bfps. Try not to focus too much on symptoms, everyone is different as to what they feel. Sending you both loads and loads of                                to get you through the next few days.

Jilly hope you are hanging in there sweetie, stay away from the pee sticks or i'll send the          round.  

jvdb how are things huni? Hope all is good.                  

Hopeful how are you feeling huni?   

TAM hope you and LO are doing ok.  

Lastc hope all goes well for you and no matter when LO arrives that you have a very safe, healthy delivery.        

A big hi to everyone else.

AFM my head is all over the place. Scan today showed 50 follies, i am at high risk of ohss again. Just cant believe i am in this position yet again. Feel like i could just      . I am up for ec on saturday, not excited at all, feel rather fed up and low. Just hoping and       for a miracle. Sorry for being so down.

Hugs to all.

Emma xx


----------



## justone

Hi *MissE*                                                            that you don't end up with OHSS and that your EC goes really well for you on Sat.


----------



## Hopeful37

Gosh MissE, my heart goes to you...as obviously I found myself in the same position as you!! Take easy petal - will be thinking of you. Perhaps they will opt to freeze your eggs on this occasion, like they did for me, rather than go ahead with fertilising them. Like I've been sàying in my previous posts, our own health is paramount and best to get ourselves right before continue! Not nice, especially if happens a 2nd time for you! Take care and try not to fret about it xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

But try to remain calm and positive in meantime.. Things could change between now and Saturday. Sending u big hugs xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Sorry confused I was talking to u in the posts not hopeful! I'm getting everyone mixed up! Baby brain! Ahhh


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Miss e I'm so sorry gun. Hope everything goes ok on sat xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Ladies, just before I go to bed, wanted to share a poem with you all that a friend just gave me, which might help you on your journey...

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will, 
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill, 
When the funds are low and the debts are high, 
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh, 
When care is pressing you down a bit, 
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.

Life is queer with its twists and turns, 
As every one of us sometimes learns, 
And many a failure turns about, 
When he might have won had he stuck it out;
Don't give up though the pace seems slow-- 
You may succeed with another blow.

Often the goal is nearer than, 
It seems to a faint and faltering man, 
Often the struggler has given up, 
When he might have captured the victor's cup, 
And he learned too late when the night slipped down, 
How close he was to the golden crown.

Success is failure turned inside out-- 
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt, 
And you never can tell how close you are, 
It may be near when it seems so far, 
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit-- 
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.

- Author unknown


----------



## justone

* Hi CC girlies.
Well it's the end of the road for tx for DH and me. Did a  clear blue  HPT this morning and got a horrible BFN. I'm stunned while DH is devastated. Thanks for all your kindness and support in this cycle, especially Jillyhen. (I hope we remain friends.) Want to wish you all the best for the future as I know you will all make great mammies. Will keep watching to see how you all get on. Lots of *          * and of course *


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Awww hun I'm so so sorry. Big hugs to u hun.  I'm devastated for u. Words fail me. Ivf can be so cruel sometimes xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

So sorry to hear your news Justone - life can be so cruel!! Sending u big hugs...as the poem says, try not to give up xxxxx


----------



## justone

*Thanks girlies. Definitely no more tx for us. Couldn't put us through it again, even if we could actually afford to do so. Time for DH and I to face the fact that we're never going to be parents. Still finding it hard to accept. 3 tx cycles and no LO. Why does life have to be so hard and unfair*


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

It's just so unfair just one. Can't get my head round it at all. Have u ever thought of adoption or not for u? X


----------



## justone

*Hi again TAM. DH and I were on waiting list for adoption last year but opted out of it to have last tx cycle. Feel so hurt and disillusioned by whole tx lark that am now no longer sure that I even want to consider adoption again. Maybe down the line things might change but in the meantime just want to get DH and me but especially DH strong for his upcoming op as that's major distraction enough to be getting on with... *


----------



## lastchancer

Justone sorry to hear things havent gone as hoped - make sure u and DH grieve properly and look after each other xx

MissE - wow thats a lot of follies - hopefully they will freeze the eggs as they have with hopefull so you still get to do a fresh embryo tx when things have settled down x

Jilly - i had no symptoms this time aroudn cept a few needle like pains down there in the few days before and it all turned ut great - first tx i had cramps and still got my bfp so try to ignore symptoms as each tx is diff. - as for my inducing not sure when this would be - still think the consuklt i saw yest is makign a mountain out of nothing - was up every 1.5hrs last night for milk - think baby knows that it wont get anything 2nite now lol

hi to all you other ladies x


----------



## justone

*Thanks lastc. Hoping all goes well for you and bubba tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how you get on. x*


----------



## Journey09

Morning Ladies, 

Sorry havent been on in few days - head was fried!! 

Justone - Im so so sorry hun that things didnt work out for you     Im sure it is so hard for you to get your head around this but try your best to be strong!! You and DH have come through 3 cycles together so you must be strong - Take care of yourself, thinking of you    

Confused - Good Luck with your testing  

MissE - See your up for EC on Saturday with lotttss of follicles!! Good Luck with it hun and i hope you dont get OHSS  

Jvdb - Fantastic news on your 9 embies - when is your ET?? Hope your wee embies are staying strong  

Jillyhen - How are you feeling hun? Wont be long slipping in this your OTD  

Tam - Thanks for the tips for testing - RFC seem very long compared to most other clinics!! Hope you and baba are doing well  

Hopeful - How are you ?? 

Big hi to anyone else that i may have missed!! 

Such a hetic week - Down Fri, Mon, Tue and Wed in Origin for scans and bloods!! But we are ready for Egg Collection tomorrow   About 4 good size follicles but a few slower ones behind but hopefully they will grow between now and then!!   all goes well 



J x


----------



## jvdb

Justone. I don't know what to say,I'm heartbroken for you  

MissE.  things work out for you. Drink plenty of water. 

Confused. Good luck tomorrow 

Jouney. Good luck with EC tomorrow,I've my ET in the morning


----------



## justone

*Thanks both journey and jvdb for your kind words.    Best of luck to both of you for tomorrow.       Really looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs on this thread.        *


----------



## Journey09

jvdb - Oh Brilliant - Good Luck with ET tomorrow!! Are you Origin? I have to be there in morning at 9.30 for EC at 10 - might see ya   

J x


----------



## jvdb

Journey. I'm in rfc, mine is 9.15am,so when yours come out mine will go in  xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Journey - good luck with EC tomorrow - you will be grand, they are so lovely in there and will look after you so well -   for plenty of eggs  

Jvdb - good luck with ET tomorrow   - just sad that I now wont be going back for mine at same time , but  my time will come 

Justone - thinking of you  

MissE - hope you are doing ok, will be thinking of you on Saturday -    all goes okay for you  

AFM - all grand, just still quite sore as expected! Looking forward to getting back to work now next week, and to some degree of normality in my life again


----------



## patbaz

Just one i am so sorry huni   
MissE iam thinking of you   
to everyone else hello and i hope you are all well.  I have been lurking but i just havent had time to post as work is hectic at mo but i am thinking of you all
love Pat
xxx


----------



## jvdb

God this is awful,so upset for everyone with bad news this week.     life can be so bloody unfair. I really hope and  we all find the happiness we deserve. 
You truly are the most amazing,strong and inspirational bunch of women I have ever had the privilege to meet. You have all shown me that after knock backs and even though its hard it is possible to dust ourselves off and keep going. I really am praying hard that all that love inside of you all will one day make a child very happy. 

Justone. You will be in my thoughts and prayers,stay strong 

Jillyhen, Confused. I  you start a run of bfp's 

Hopeful,missE. I hope you both get the little 1s you deserve 

TAM, lastc. Your are the proof that we need to keep faith,enjoy being a mummy,you worked so hard for it 

Journey. Not long and hopefully you have your embies back


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Been busy with work so havent had time to post but just wanted to say im so so sorry Justone, there are no words but i am thinking of you and your DH and i hope you are both ok  

MissE - I hope things work out ok for you on Saturday, im sure your disappointed but i just hope that things turn around, im   for you.

Jilly - hope the 2ww isnt too bad for you hun.

I know there are so many other ladies cycling but i just dont have time to mention you all, i just hope all our DR's, Stimmers, EC and ETs are ok and wishing you all good luck.  And not to forget our beautiful pg ladies - hope your taking care of yourselves.

I'll get more time tomorrow when im not so busy to catch up with you all!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw girls raging i had typed a message and it flipping deleted..  

Start again..

How are you ladies?

Justone i was so sorry to hear your news this morning   , thinking of you and dh..xx

Babyd welcome back hun, hope your well

missE how you doin?

jvdb, any word of your embies today?

Journey good luck for e/c in the morning.

Twinangels how you doin?

Lastc, when are you back with the dr?

Confused, good luck for testing in the morning..   

We have been busy today..
Thank you for all you messages and advice re the cramps i did ring the clinic this morning, think its the cyclogest.. Ive only 7 more days till i test and thankfully my head is turned yet, next week will prob drag..
If i can get past sunday i will settle, i know i shouldnt compare cycles but the last time i had started cramps week after transfer and the bleeding started 3 days later..

SO glad i have taken the 2 weeks off, im resting as much as i can and sharing the sofa with the dog!! Mad house.

  To all the lovely ladies cycling about to have e/c, e/t and the dreaded 2 ww.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are al well.

Justone i am so sorry to read your news, this is so unfair. You are a strong beautiful lady and you dont deserve to be suffering like this. Sending you and your DH all the love and hugs in the world.          

Jilly hope you are doing ok, hang in there huni, you are doing great so far. Have my fingers and toes crossed for you.         

Confused good luck for testing tomorrow.           

Journey good luck for ec tomorrow, hoping for some lovely wee eggies.           

jvdb how are you doing? good luck for et tomorrow, hoping your embies grow big and strong for you.          

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, sending you all loads of love and hugs whatever stage you are at. You ladies are such an inspiration, i am praying some day we all get our happy endings.         

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Justone, I was extremely saddened to hear your news. You are extremely strong to make the decision you have made and your do have to put yourself and DH 1st so spend time living life. You do hear of people who stop trying and get pregnant - i know things like this are an enigma to us all but i pray a little miracle comes your way. I wish you all the best as you resume your life and try and deal with the pain.Its just so hard to read as i wish every single person on here a gift of a LO. I pray yours finds a way to you! Best wishes to you both at this awful time!   


Misse - I was gutted to read the prospect of OHSS i can't believe your in this situation did you ask how it wasn't picked up earlier and why meds weren't adjusted? I can only imagine how you feel as i know it feels long enough waiting for your time coming around only to get stopped at this stage, wishing you all the best for EC and i hope that you don't get sick huni!    


Jilly - wishing you a stress free week and try not to symptom spot to be honest i had more symptoms of being pg when i wasn't than when i was and unfortunately everyone isnt the same nor is the same person the same every time! Try and relax stay optimistic and do some nice things to boost your mood!    


Journey - good luck tomorrow hope they get great eggs   


Sorry have to run - good luck to everyone else 


Velma x


----------



## Katie789

Hi everyone, another blast from the past posting today!

Its so busy on here at the moment. Nearly as busy as your ovaries MissE - OMG,that is crazy!!. I really hope you dont get OHSS again, will keep my fingers crossed x

Jillyhen, can you beleive you are in your two week wait again, where has the time gone. 

Justone, Im not sure weve ever cycled together, but Im really sad to see your news today 

Good luck to all those going for EC and ET this week, well good luck for everyone cycling at the moment. 

AFM, am very much enjoying an IVF free time. Its such a relief not to have to think about food and drink and 'oh i might be pregnant then so id better not that that....'  I thought it would be harder, but now that ive gotten used to the fact that Im the only one in my circle whos not got any children, and the novelty of their new babies has worn off, its actually okay. We still have baby plans, and have looked at cycling abroad so that its more of a holiday than a medical procedure, if you know what I mean. Plus the price you pay for treatment plus holiday is the same as one cycle here, so its really like a free holiday   will take our time and not rush into anything - not that we could as the last couple of years has bled us dry!!

 for you all

Love

Katie xx


----------



## yellowhope

Justone I'm so sorry to hear your news. This is my 3rd cycle too. It sure doesn't get any easier to get a BFN.  We just live in hope that all the hassel/pain/stress associated with treatment becomes worthwhile.  I have found in the past that time passing makes you stronger and more able to cope.  The  horrendous aftermath of a failed cycle can drive you to distraction.  I think when you have come through 3 cycles you have a really good relationship and that is what will give you strenght in the days ahead. Take plenty of time to grieve and give yourselves time to find a comfort zone again. I'll be thinking of you in the days ahead.... 

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## confused123

Justone i am thinking of you and praying that you have strength in the days ahead, take care


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi confused good luck for tomo xx


----------



## justone

*Hi again CC girlies.
Thank you all so much for your very kind and sincere words of support and encouragement. I've been sharing them with DH and we are both genuinely touched by what you've said. This tx lark is so hard that this thread has become like a lifeline for me during this cycle. I have really valued sharing this journey with you and appreciate the time and effort you have spent with me over the past number of months. I wish all our tx journeys would end with us as mammies as we all so desperately want to be and which we all deserve to be, considering what we put ourselves through during tx. 
DH and I are definitely not going to go through any more tx as I've said earlier. It's just too painful. Our plan is to see DH and his dad healthy and well following their upcoming transplant surgery and then fingers etc xed DH and I will have enough saved to treat ourselves to a nice holiday in July. 
Please keep in touch with me. I will keep reading this thread to hear how you're all getting on. Feel free to PM at any time. If I can help you at all in any way, I will so please don't hesitate to ask me.
Good luck to all of you due for downregging, stimming, EC, ET, on the 2ww, preparing for OTD or already pregnant with bubba(s) or in between treatment cycles or who have moved on from tx. 
Massive hugs and sincerest best wishes to each and everyone of you lovely, lovely ladies. *


----------



## MissE

Justone you are such a lovely lady. We are all here for you and i am wishing you all the luck in the world huni. I really hope all goes well with your hubbys upcoming surgery. A holiday sounds lovely, just what the doctor ordered.    

I have just taken my ovitrelle jab so am drug free from here on. Ready for ec on saturday, heres hoping everything goes smoothly.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Just a quick log on to wish confused all the best for the morning.. x

MissE enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.

Justone hope you are both bearing up hun..    

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Velma

Confused best of luck tomorrow hun! 

Sorry guys trying to pick up what's going on but have visitors and enjoying wee drink so can't quite keep track! 

Velma  x


----------



## Velma

Confused best of luck tomorrow hun! 

Sorry guys trying to pick up what's going on but have visitors and enjoying wee drink so can't quite keep track! 

Velma  x


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

So much going on here.  I just wanted to say Justone so sorry your tx finished without a positive outcome.  I have been reading posts over the past few days and echo everything already said. Hope DH and dad's op goes well and you go on to have great holiday after that.

Confused you probably had sleepless night - I have everything crossed!

Journey and jvdb good luck for today.

Miss E good luck for tomorrow.

Jilly hope you are ok not long now try to keep that PMA up.

hugs to everyone...

Boo


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Confused any word hun? Hope ur ok xxxxx


----------



## jvdb

Hi ladies!
I  am PUPO!!!! Have always wanted to say that . I have 2 little 6 cell embies on board  the rest didn't make it to freeze   I was just wondering are 6 cells ok?  Its just that I've read they usually like them to be 8 cells?    my little 1s stick. 

Journey.   today 

Confused. Hope you got good news today


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Congrats on being pupo jvdb! ;-) 6 cells are grand I think! As long as between 6-8 cells I think they r fine. I know quite a few ppl that got pregnant with 6 cell embies ;-) xxx


----------



## jvdb

Thanks TAM,I thought when they were inside me I would stop worrying,think I'm going to worry for the next 2 weeks now


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

The worrying is only beginning Hun! Once u get that bfp u worry even more! And according to my sister it never stops!! Xxlol


----------



## Jillyhen

jvdb,

My 2 embies where 6 cell, congrats hun hope they hold on tight..

twinangels how are you mrs?

Confused thinking about you hun, hope you got good news this morning..

Im having a lazy day today still not dressed and dont i think i will stay in them all day. Woke up again with awful cramps & headache was supposed to meet Mollycat for coffee couldnt get out of bed    so the    is definitely ziltch..

Sorry for the moan

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

jilly keep your chin up huni, hoping those cramps are your wee ones snuggling in. Enjoy your lazy day.           

jvdb congrats on being . 6 cell are perfect huni, on day 3 they should be 6-8 cell.               

TAM how are you huni? 

justone thinking of you huni.   

confused        you got good news this morning.      

velma hope you are well huni. 

boo how are you getting on? 

i'm just sorting my house out, tidying up and changing bedclothes so that i dont have to worry tomorrow. it is such a nice day.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

MissE

Do you want to come and clean my house lol

I havent had the energy to do any of the big stuff.

justone how are you today?   

Journey, how did you e/c go?

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

Jvdb - congrats on being pupo - dont worry about the grading - mine were a 6 & a 7 cell - will never know which one took but my friend had her wee boy from a grade c SET whereas my other friend has 2 grade A's and got a bfn- if its gonna be its gonna be! just stay away from heat over teh next 2 wks and get plenty of rest xx

AFM - was in hospital from 8.30 to 1pm today - 2nd glucose tolerance test and BP checked for over an hr - was still high despite mes so they shipped me off to the assesment unit again - thankfully it came down so they did let me out but they ahve confirmed that baby is big - reading 6lb14 on wed and today it reads as 7lb8 but she did say that the reading was onyl a rough guide as baby so big cant get an acurate reading - half of me is now hoping that they say induce early and half of me wants baby to stay where is until due - aw well - midwife back out to me on sunday and back to hospital on wed so at least they are keeping a good eye on me and thats all that matters 

catch up with all soon - away to mums then modeling for my friends beauty course 2mor  xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

MissE, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girlies - just wanted to wish MissE all the very best for tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you!

Hope the rest of you are keeping well and have a great weekend!


----------



## confused123

hi  to all and thank you for all your good wishes and support, hope your all getting on well at your different stages!!!!!!!!!

good news got BFP this morning am delighted  and grateful to get this far as i never dreamed i would,,, going to take one day at a time and hope hope hope  that the good luck continues


----------



## M+M

Ah thats wonderful news *confused*, big congratulations on your


----------



## M+M

Hi ladies I have been lurking in the background trying to keep up with all your posts.

Good luck for tomoro *MissE*, I hope it all runs smoothly for you x

*Jilly* - take it easy on your 2ww & try not to think about your symptoms too much (easier said than done-I know!)

*jvdb* - congrats on being Pupo. Nows the time to relax & put your feet up x

*Justone* - I was so very sori to read your posts. You & dh are in my thoughts & prayers 

Hi to everyone whatever stage your at, sending you all lots of 


AFM I got my letter for my scan its not until the 21st of March. I so wish it was sooner as I want to make sure everything is ok. I just gotta keep praying until then. The worrying never stops!!!!

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever your plans xxx


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP 

Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12 BFN 

Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP 

Confused ICSI 15/02/12 17/02/12 02/03/12  BFP 

jvdb IVF 28/02/12 02/03/12 15/03/12  

Justone ICSI 15/02/12 20/02/12 02/03/12 BFN 

Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12 BFP









Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 freeze all

MissE ICSI 03/03/12 freeze all

Jilly IVF 21/02/12 24/02/12 08/03/12  

Yellowhope ICSI
















Inisor39 ICSI  

Dannii FET
















Patbaz FET  

MaximomFET
















M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12 BFP









Journey ICSI 02/03/12
















jbaby IVF
















Footprints ICSI
















Hopewishpray ICSI


----------



## justone

Heartiest congratulations on your BFP *Confused*. I'm so pleased for you. Enjoy the journey to motherhood. You really must be over the moon!              
*MissE* Sending you lots of         for tomorrow.
*jvdb* Congratulations on being PUPO! Take it as easy as you can during the 2ww!   
Thanks for your very kind words, *M+M*. 21 March will be here before you know it!  Wow!  
Thanks *Boo333* for your kind words too.   
*Jillyhen* Hope cramps have gone by now honey bunch.      
Wow! What a day you've had *lastc* Take it easy over the next while, if you can. Sending you all the          for the coming days.

A big hello to everyone else. Sending you all heaps of       and      

*AFM* Did clinic hpt this morning. Still BFN. (No surprise there then!) Visited GP and rang clinic. Both advised to test again on Mon if I still haven't had a bleed. DH and I did a spring clean of the house today which tbh was long overdue! Now heading to yet another wake. Friend of my family: an old dear lady who was very good to us as children. 
More later!


----------



## Velma

Justone good luck for testing Mon!  

confused contracts fab news mat it spark loads of bfps   

misse all best tomorrow hun hopeyou don't feel too bad after! And hope you have something nice planned for yourself to breakout the wait til et!

Was a bit hangover today so was a long day in work glad to see the weekend! Wishing you all a great one!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Confused congrats on your BFP sweetie.     I'm sure you are over the moon. Hoping for a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Justone hope you are ok huni, i did a clean out of the house too.  

M+M the 21st will be here before you know it, hang in there huni.      

Lastc you poor thing. You have had a rough ride. Make sure you take things easy huni.  

Thanks for all the good wishes girls, will let you know how things go.

Emma xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Confused congrats on your bfp ;-) wishing u a very boring but sticky 9 months xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Miss E - be thinking of you tomorrow. Crossing everything that goes ok in end xx

Congrats Confused on your BFP - brilliant news!!!

Jvdb - finally PUPO...yeah, very exciting. Hope the 2ww flies by and you get a big fat BFP...!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Confused congrats on your   , delighted for you and dh xx
Justone you have had your fair share of funerals.. Good luck for Monday    
MissE good luck for e/c in the morning.
Journey how did you get on?
Velma a glass of wine would be lovely.
Afm things have settled for an hour or 2, head still throbbing but enuf of my whinging... Having a wee trip to the cinema tomorrow with my friend and wee boy to see the muppets.. Cant wait..
Jillyhen x


----------



## jvdb

Confused. Big congratulations on your BFP!!!!!! 

MissE. Good luck for today!  

Hopeful. Thank you,how are you feeling? 

Lastc. Thanks,I just had a bit of a wobble yesterday because all I'd heard was 8 cells. Also read up though that because it was less than 72 hrs they would still be developing.  you have an easy labour,but all will be forgotten when you have your little bundle of joy in your arms 

Jilllyhen. Your symptoms sound like everything I've read up about early pregnancy symptoms!   

Velma. I can't remember what a hangover feels like,have to say I don't miss them though. 

Justone.  for you on monday 

Well I still can't sleep! I thought when I got them back I would relax and get a decent sleep,nope! Every move I make I'm holding my belly trying to keep them safe,oh this will be a long 2 weeks,hopefully more!!


----------



## Journey09

Just quick log on for me ladies, as had to come into work today, had egg collection yesterday and got 7 eggs, they phoned this morning to say 6 mature and 5 have fertilised so we have 5 embies   Will hear again from them tomorrow and maybe transfer on Monday!! Hoping and   this is my time!! 

Sorry again for no personals but will catch up again real soon 

J x


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.
Jilly you just hang in there sweetie, i am praying your lovely wee embies are snuggling in tight.        

jvdb hang in there huni, hope the next 2 weeks flys by for you.       

journey congrats on your 5 lovely embies, fingers crossed they grow big and strong and come home to mummy soon.         

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Had ec this morning, got 14 eggs but they had to drain stacks of follies so have ended up with a freeze all yet again. This is just so unfair and i am really disappointed to be in this position again. They will phone me to let me know how they have fertilised and then they will freeze them on day 2. I know it sounds silly but i dont feel hopeful about this at all, have been down the frozen route too many times before without success. Have to monitor my weight every day and measure my fluid intake and output and they have me on the suprecur nasal spray to try to control the ovaries.

Emma xx


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Just a quick one i have been lurking and trying to keep up this is a busy thread - 
good luck to all at whatever stage of treatment you are at you all are very strong ladies and i    that you all get your wee miracles!!

big    to all!!!

fi xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls - hope all of you are well. 

Emma, I'm so sorry to read that you've to have another freeze all and I really hope that you don't have to endure ohss again - look after yourself hun.  I know FETs are not ideal and you've been there and done that so many times before, but you just never know what'll happen - these wee embies could be the ones       I hope and pray that you get a good wee stash - good luck for the phone call tomorrow XXXXXXXX


----------



## MissE

Thanks Tessy. I know i have to hope but i just dont feel positive at the minute. I am so upset that they didnt do anything to try to prevent this knowing my history. I know they cant guarantee it wont happen but they talked about putting me on a lower dose of meds this time and when it came to it they didnt, they just kept me on a standard dose.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

MissE I am so sorry you are going through this again. Just look after yourself and keep the fluids up. I know what you are going through huni and I know that you must be angry and upset but your health is priority at the mo. take. care huni
Pat
xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Confused- congratulations on the BFP  I'm delighted for you.
MissE- sorry to hear that you have to freeze all, they were going to do that in my last cycle only for we had zero fertilisation. I would have been happy enough to have done that in order to reduce the stress on the body to get it in good shape again for the potential snowbabies.  There are lots of stories throughout these forums of FET's working. Hope your ohss isn't too severe on you.
I'm having my final gonal F in the morning with my 2nd Scan on Monday. Just trying to chill out and to remember to take the darn spray on time


----------



## Velma

Misse my heart goes out to you hun! With the rfc i think we all feel at times your a number and they don't seem to have the full understanding what its like! I too am angry that it got this far for you i would have thought they would have changed dosage given your history but you have to think there are 12 eggs i hope they fertilized well. I know it hasn't went well in past but everyone is a new one and given how things have went before you've done your hard time and are due a success! When your feeling bit better could you get a wee holiday? I swear it worked for me when i was Dr so long last time and think the sun helps your body and your mood might be just what you need to give your outlook a boost! Important thinking of you let us know how the eggs get on! 

Afm got my letter today for starting mar period! It says to take non hormonal precautions from next period and talks about spray! I thought i was going to  be taking the pile and what is the spray! They never give you full info do they! Starting wonder now do they keep you going over the course of 2cycles i haven't a clue what's the process any answers greatly appreciated! 

Velma x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies
MissE how you doing hun?  
Justone, how are you today mrs?
Journey did you have a phone call today?
Jvdb how are you feeling?
Velma is the spray not the seprecur or brueslin? I have heard of other girls going on the ccp before treatment..
Hello to all you oher lovely ladies.
Afm only 4 more sleeps.. Still a bit wary of what the outcome will be cramps still there but if i can get by today i will be a lot happier.. Wasnt feeling great yesterday bit light headed with a slight headache so dunno what the craic is.
Hope you have had a lovely weekend. Was out last nite for a friends birthday needless to say hubby is a bit hungover today    and he is getting no sympathy..
Wa siting in Kellys after our meal and omg i have never felt as old sad thing tho there was still guys there that where going when i was all them years ago.
Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hiya lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly have everything crossed for you huni, fingers crossed this is your time.          

Velma the spray is the suprecur nasal spray, it just depends. Sometimes they do DR with pill, other times they use spray. I had 3 FETs with RFC, 2 used spray, one used pill. Good luck with your upcoming treatment.         

Journey hope all is going well for you.           

Yellow hope all goes well for you.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Wishing you all the best of luck whatever stage you are at. I really hope your dreams all come true.  

Well origin phoned this morning, 10 eggs were mature for injection and 5 fertilised. I am really disappointed, i know it only takes one but even the embryologist said the fertilisation rate was lower than they had expected. Just feel this cycle has gone from bad to worse. They will let the 5 grow overnight and then will see which of them are good tomorrow and freeze them. I really dont feel hopeful about FETs for me so i think we are considering leaving the frosties where they are and making arrangements to go to the Lister to try to get a fresh transfer, i am hoping they will take my history into consideration a bit more than the clinics here. Sorry for being so down but i have been here before and it hasnt gone well. 

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Emma
I dont know what to say hun     
Was it the prof you had been with in origin? I knew you had been waiting to see him.
Thanks for all your positive energy mrs im not totally convinced its worked this time.
Jillyhen xx


----------



## patbaz

MissE if I could reach through the computer and hug you I would. I cried when I read your last post.  I think that trying your free go with lister is the right move huni given all. That has happened. Just remember that we are all here fir you and we are all rooting for you. You have been the biggest support and inspiration to everyone onthis thread and I know that we all wish you success whether you go to lister or have fet. You are in my prayers always. 
Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Emma      I'm sorry my love about how things have gone with this.  I know your dreams of a fresh cycle have been totally dashed and it's such a disappointment.  You have 5 wee embies and I pray they grow stronger for you.  I know that you have your heart set on a fresh cycle, so you can always keep them on ice for later and go for the fresh in Lister in a few months time.  

I can totally understand your frustration and anger at Origin for failing to adjust your meds despite them knowing your history - it's so bloody annoying and that's perhaps something you can talk to them about at your review.  

I wish I could give you a big hug hunny, but here's a virtual one anyway      You've been through so much of this tx crap over the years and I truly hope that things work out.  But remember, all is not lost, you do have 5 embies and you have the opportunity to go again with a fresh cycle at a more advanced clinic.  I'm thinking of you pet and I hope that you start to feel better soon. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Velma I got my letter for fet too. It has made me really angry. Not only has cost of fet gone up £200 but they are also charging me for fet medical services. I have no idea what that is so instead of £1100 I now have to pay £1500 don't know what fet medical services are. Anyone else got a clue


----------



## Velma

Thanks girls seems like ages ago so am lost i was thinking id be put on pile on day one if they want my to send them response when i get mar period and then give me pre treatment app and start me on spray after that take it its a process of about 2 week contraception 2week spray then look fir ne to get another period then about 2weeks building up lining or something does that sound right? Sorry girls i am a bit green here !

Misse its inky you who can do what you think is right for you! Sorry i see your with origins i had assumes royal earlier! What i will say to you is tho they got 19 eggs with me last time inky fertilized very low rate and they only put 1 back! Miracles do happen and every stage isn't always perfect! 

I hope whatever decision you choose goes well! 

Jilly every day that passes without af is a day closer! Stay hopeful! 

Velma x


----------



## Velma

Oh great patbaz ! But i know what you mean cause i haven't sonera it before thought all that was standard but had been told from others it would be cheaper! The letter is so ambiguous i dont feel you really know what it all means! I thought medical services was the thawing ? Who knows! Velma x


----------



## MissE

Thanks so much ladies, you are all amazing. this whole journey is just so unfair and it is awful that such lovely people have to go through it. You are all very special to me and i hope one day soon this is all worth it.     

Tessy hope you are doing ok huni.  

Jilly i really am praying that you get good news at the end of this.          I know it is hard to stay positive but i am hoping for a fab BFP for you.  

Pat great news on getting your letter to start again but what on earth?  ?? That is an absolute disgrace       that they have put the cost up and added on extra charges. You should phone them and ask what these charges are for. This process is expensive enough. good luck huni, hoping this is your time.         

Emma xx


----------



## Maximom

Afternoon ladies, what a lovely day it is!!

Emma, sorry to hear the outcome of ur treatment...u've every right to be angry with the clinic hun, I wud defo make a point of relaying ur concerns to them over the doseage of ur Gonal F, thats just not good enough     Thank goodness you have ur treatment at the Lister to fall back on, I think ur idea to try for a fresh cycle with them sounds like a plan.....    that u get through the next few months ok and get back on the bandwagon real soon. You've always such kind words for everyone on here, I'm sure all our lovely FF ladies are sending you big hugs    

Jilly, hows ur   going?? Not long now til OTD....i've everything crossed for Thurs for u pet   

Jvdb, congrats on being PUPO huni, whens ur OTD? I'll say a wee prayer for u xx

Confused, big congrats on ur    we've had a lovely run of good news this year so far,, pass the sticky vibes on   

Velma, are you up for FET?? I too got my letter for tx to start March cycle, altho AF isn't due until 31st March (as I have a 35 day cycle) so it's gonna be a long month    

Patbaz....did u get ur letter??

Big hello to everyone else, I hope you've all had a lovely weekend....I'm off out now for a long walk to enjoy some of this lovely sunshine!!

Lynn


----------



## Velma

Maximom im up for fet too am on day 17 but my cycle anywhere from 26 to 37 generally and even 40 couple of times so no real idea when ill be going! 

Velma x


----------



## Maximom

Pat, just seen ur post there after I last posted lol.  Yeah I noticed the price has gone up....I asked for a price list in Dec and it says FET costs £1098. Prof told us it would be about £1500 inc meds. They've hiked it up £200 and added £200 for medical services....I'll certainly be phoning them tomorrow to complain as no one had the courtesy to notify us of the price increase. They know they have you over a barrel as you won't want to wait to start treatment elsewhere. Rant over   

Gonna try getting my tx schedule and list of meds when I phone tomorrow as I'm trying my GP for a prescription...worth a shot!

Great news Velma...we can be cycle buddies   

Lynn


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Afternoon girlies

misse im so very sorry that your in this position again  sending massive  your way

jilly congrats on being pupo 

congrats on all the recent bfp's 

there are so many ladies on here and i hope all your dreams come true 

afm - still d/r for this fet! have been d/r since the 15th feb and start the progynova alongside it on the 12th march. this cycle is just as long as a fresh one which i didnt think it would be


----------



## Journey09

Good day lovely ladies, 

Confused - Congratulations on your BFP - hope all goes well. 

MissE - Im so sorry hun to hear all your wee embies had to be frozen!! Just keep thinking (i know it is hard) but sometimes these things happen for a reason!! You look after your self now and make sure that you dont get unwell!! Thinking of you and wish i could give you a big hug but i hope this will do   Keep strong hun x 

Jillyhen - Now long now   how are you feeling?? 

Big hello to everyone else and sorry cant reply to everyone but will do tomorrow when back at work!! 

AFM - Origin rang this morning and our 5 wee embies have made it til today, 3 grade 1, one grade 2 and one grade 3.  Provisionally booked in for ET tomorrow at 11.15 but if things still look good tomorrow they might try and bring me on to do blasto.  Really hoping and   this turns out good so so hard to be postive given we were in this position before!! 

Had really bad cramps this morning is this normal 



J x x


----------



## Hopeful37

Journey that's fab news...fingers crossed that they make it to day 5 cx

Miss E - can totally sympathise with you given that I have just gone through the same (although appreciate that this is only my first time!). Was surprised with origin too that they didn't reduce my meds too as talked about it when went for my scan and saw that there were a concerning amount of follicles at that stage?!! So frustrating I know, but I just keep consoling myself at moment with the fact that my body is getting proper chance to recover from OHSS and procedure, as still not feeling great almost a week on...got to see Dr Diakos on 22nd March to discuss way forward with my frozen eggs..praying that can get going in May/June. Went out for dinner last night and treated myself to a nice cheeky glass of Pinot Grigio - again, another consolation for not being PUPO right now!! DH has also booked us a weekend away on North Coast in couple of weekends time, to help clear our heads - nice to have something nice to look forward to, plus back to work tomorrow which will be a welcome distraction!

Sorry about the ME post...thinking of all u ladies that are now PUPO, and hoping you are not tearing your hair out by now - praying for plenty of BFP's soon xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Great news journey 

hopeful i also understand what your going through, although i have frozen embies not eggs. hopefully you feel better soon and im glad you enjoyed your wine


----------



## jvdb

Emma big big  to you xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Journey thats fab news  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies,

jeez we have been soo busy over the weekend - i have read over the pages but stil not sure if i've taken in where everyone is at so apoogies if i dont mention anyone.

MissE so sorry to hear it has gone to FET again - i now you have been here before but as you say the snowbabies can stay where they are if you want to use your prize now and come back to them later. give yourself time to recover first though and think things through. 

Confused congrats on your BFP - take things easy over the next few wks and good luck for scan

JVBT glad to hear your worries have eased a little bit - although they never go away so realising they are a natural part of pregnancy and not lettign them take over is the best thing we can do for ourselves and our little beans.  

Journey good luck for 2mor - hoping the good news keeps flowing - as for the cramps if they get really bad ring origin although it is usual to feel soem pain after ET it shouldnt be agonizing. 

Jilly not long now till OTD - keep the faith and pray that the good news keeps coming. 

good luck to all those starting FET and sticky vibes to all you other ladies in mid TX.

AFM - got home this morn to vist from midwife - bp 164/110 so off i was shipped to hospital - 5 hrs later got home with instructions to add a third dose of meds daily (which is what i thought they would do) and everything else is grand and baby is healthy and happy where is - DH concerned at meds being tripled in space of a week but have told him if there was any worries they wouldnt have sent me home.  back on wed so will see how things go then xx


----------



## justone

Quick  post  from me.       arrived this afternoon. DH and I both very down tonight. Sorry for me post


----------



## Velma

Justone let yourself cry and deal with it sometimes the emotions are just too much and really need to come out!   and before it arrives u always feel a glimmer of hope!

Lastchancer glad they are keeping good eye on you remember you know yourself best so any worries raise them wishing you all the best  

Lynn glad to have cycle buddies!  

not sure who is next to test or when but good luck! 

Velma x


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies
Justone thinking of you and hubby    ,im here if you need  wee chat.. 
Lastchancer sorry you had to have another wee trip  to the hospital, im sure you are relieved that baby is ok.. I could see the wee rascal arriving early to meet mummy & daddy.
Journey, brill news on your wee embies..
Velma i think im the next to test.. Not sure.
Had a lovely evening with hubby, headed out for a wee drive along the coast and had lovely fish n chips from a lovely place in Ballycastle.. So delish...
Have a few wee cramps earlier thot  the   was gonna rear her ugly head but thankfully al is ok at the min.
Jillyhen xx


----------



## Velma

Will be thinking of you Jilly it is a head wrecker and i was like that thinking it was coming!   

Velma x


----------



## confused123

just one thinking of you and make sure to give yourself the time you need  
misse  i am very sorry that you find yourself in this situation and hope after you recover a more personalized treatment will bring the results you deserve
journey good luck today
jilly not long now and   that all goes well 

hello to everyone else and thanks for all the good wishes am delighted and appreciative   to be at this stage but very nervous and am praying that it is viable


----------



## Journey09

Morning ladies, 

Justone - thinkng of you hun   hope you and DH can be strong and get through this!

Confused123 - Hope your well. 

Jillyhen - Not long now hun, hoping and   for you 

Dannii_Doots, yellowhope, Hopeful37 - thanks for the well wishes!! 

Big hello to anyone else i may have missed!! 

AFM - Head is fried - Origin rang this morning to say that wee embies are doing fantastic - 4 grades ones and 1 grade 2/3 - I had to make the dreaded decision for transfer today or go for blasto so i decided to go for blasto - transfer possibly Wednesday or Thursday!!! So so scared i have made wrong decision - anyone any advice on blasto?? Greatly appreciated. 

Hoping and   for each and every one of us 

J x x


----------



## mmcm

Hi AFM 

you have made the right decision because if they make it to blast they have a better chance of survival and hopefully you will have some blasts to freeze also,yyaaahhh great... good luck for wed/thurs


----------



## jvdb

Morning all 

Journey. That's brilliant news you got to go to blasts!!! So happy for you 

MissE,Hopeful. How are you both? 

Jillyhen. Hope you have your pma back and you're feeling better. I would love some fish and chips! I would actually eat anything right now,I can't seem to fill myself! 

Confused. Good luck for your scan 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well. I'm enjoying seeing some sun shining through my windows!  Ok I have massive,heavy,really sore boobs!  Also still getting crampy twinges,and *warning* with the icky stuff coming out because of pessaries this morning there was a bright red spot of blood mixed in (sorry!) What the hell was that 
Also could someone please tell me can I wear false tan I'm like an ugly version of casper!  I stopped using it during treatment but I'm afraid to use it now incase I hurt my little 1s xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Journey your wee embies sound fab, have everything crossed they will grow into fab blasts. I think blasts are definitely the way to go. Good luck for your transfer babes.         

Confused have everything crossed that all is well with your LO when you have your scan.          

Jilly darling i am            so hard for you that your wee ones stick tight.         

jvdb hoping everything is going as it should be. Not sure if there is a right or wrong answer to wearing false tan, i think it is a preference but i have a friend who just did all her normal stuff during tx including wearing false tan and she is now 20 weeks pg. You just do what is right for you and make sure you are happy with your decision.  

Well ladies have been waiting all morning for origin to phone to tell me how many of my embies have grown overnight and are suitable for freezing today and they havent bothered their backsides phoning yet. Should i phone them?

Emma xx


----------



## jvdb

Emma.  Yes!  Put your mind at rest and ring them xxx


----------



## Journey09

mmcm - thanks - i see you had blasto and got BFP - Congratulations.  How are you feeling?? 

jvdb - thoose pessaries are really messy yuk!! But if there was a bit of blood mixed in i would def give the nursing staff a ring, it may be nothing but just to put your mind at ease!! Im the same have very bad cramps, think it must be pessaries!! 

Miss E - Yes most certainly i would give them a ring hun!! At least you know what is going on and you arent on edge all day waiting on the call!! Really thinking of you now   

J x


----------



## MissE

Thanks ladies, have just phoned. no-one is available to speak to me but the girl said she would get someone to phone me back.

Am praying for you all and sending loads of                your way.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

MissE - sorry this has happened to you once again, im   that you get good news.  Take care of yourself.

Jilly - how are you feeling?  Not long now

Journey - congrats on the embies, good luck for transfer

I havent time to do personals for everyone but im thinking of you all!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jvdb-the red spot sounds like Implantation!! It usually happens bout 4-5 days after 3 day transfer. And with the twinges it sounds positive ;-). How many days are u now post tf ? X

Miss e hope origin get back to u soon! Xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, origin eventually phoned back to say all 5 of my embies made it. They are all good grades and all between 3-5 cells which is perfect for day 2. They are all nicely tucked up and sleeping for a later date.

Emma xx


----------



## mmcm

HI Journey 09

im good thanks really hasnt sank in as im afraid of it been taken away from me so im not actually thinking about it,just want to get to first scan and hope everything wil be ok. it doesnt seem real after al the heartache u go through.

Blasts have a really good chance of survival pray everything will be ok for you i remember i was so worried out of 11 8 fertilised and all made it to day 3 and then day 5 only 5 had survived so if they had to have choose the ones that stopped growing then it would have b een a waste of time,, 

did u start ur lovely suppositories 400mg twice a day and   u get ur BFP too.

how are you feeling,where are u doing ur treatment in?

hello all to the other ladies.


----------



## Journey09

Miss E - that is fantastic that all 5 have fertilised!! I have a friend you had two fresh cycles of ICSI and both resulted in BFN - her third go was a FET and she got twin boys!! Thinking of you so much  

mmcm - I know i would probably be the same, so scared until you had first scan at least!! Hoping and   you and baba will have a happy and healthy 9 months!! Did you get one blasto transferred back?  They told me if i went down today they would transfer 1 and possibly 2 but if my wee embies make it til day 5 that i would only get one because of my age (25 coming 26 in June), either way i dont mind as long as i get a healthy baby!! 

Yep i started the "lovely" suppositories on saturday morning day after EC, i have been having loads of cramps and stomach is quite tender since starting them, did you have any of this?? Im attending Origin Clinic in Belfast, where did you go?? 

J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies
How are is everyone?
MissE hope your wee snow babies sleep tight. Ive had to ring origin and still waiting for the phonecall back.
Journey brilliant news on your wee blasts..
Girls im in a bit of a pickle cramps have got worse today,feel a bit sick, having a bit light brown spotting ( sorry for tmi ive been wearing a pad as the cycolgest was leaving an awful mess). And there seems to be light bleeding when i wipe.. I have bought 2 hpt to do in the morning but i really think its all over for us.. I didnt make it past day 10 the last time.
Only thing my (.)(.) are still sore.
Sorry for the all about me post i just dont know what do think.
Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Awk hunny big hugs to u xxx are u not tempted to test now? How many days are u post egg collection? I really hope it doesn't get heavier. Bleeding is normal in early pregnancy ao I really hope that's all it is xxxx


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen i dont post v often but i have read the last good few pages,

the light brown spotting id say cud be implantation i know alot of girls get this,ring ur clinic and just see what u should do, take it easy and just rest. dont be worrying, its so hard not to.

Journey i done my cycle with the lister, yes they only transfered 1 as im 26yrs old 2 i did argue my case for 2 but at the end of the day they know best, the suppositories are norrible how they make u feel they mess so much with ur hormones they gave me headaches and cramping and constipation (Sorry tmi) i honestly felt no differenent from al the previous cycles, ur stomach will be tender after egg collection anyway literally this week im only feeling my tummy with less swelling and a couple of extra comforting lb's to go along with it     when are u hoping for transfer?


----------



## Journey09

Jillyhen - I hope Origin get back til you real soon!!   that everything goes to plan for you  

mmcm - They have me booked in provisionally for day 3 transfer today but said they would be in touch tomorrow about booked transfer for wednesday possibly! Yep it really is amazing how they can make you feel.  I have put hot water bottle on my stomach this past two mornings but wont be able to do that after transfer!! Ohh     i know what you mean about those few extra lb's - anyway we deserve it after all we go through!! Thanks so much for all your advice!! I shall keep you informed and again hope all goes well for you!! 

J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks mmcm.
I had the phone call from the clinic and basically if its a heavy bleed there isnt realy much hope but if its slight there might be a chance that they are hanging on..   

Basically cant to anything till my ofd on thursday and ive been advised not to test early. Easier said than done
Lastc.Iim tempted to test in the morning.. Im 10 days past transfer
I asked the nurse if i could put a hot water bottle on my tummy and she said i could.. Do you think its advisable.

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

hang in there Jillyhen be kind to yourself now and take care just rest and ur wee beansw might be trying to implant properly... 

Journey transfer wil be a breeze for u no hot water bottles, are u taking any time off off, they never look at ur embroys on day 4 its too detramental (if i cud spell) cuz i was phoning i was like can i have an update i was like a nutcase ringin everyday for a nutcase instead of them ringing me   but it drove  me round the


----------



## jvdb

MissE.  That's a lovely way to describe your little embies that are waiting for you,I'm so glad they are really good 1s. 

Jillyhen. Don't give up hope  I'm really praying for  you 

TAM. I'm 3dp3dt,is that right??lol. Sore cramps that I've had are gone and its like little stabby pains in both sides and just behind my belly button (strange). Am  they are ok xx

I am tan again! I usually have blonde hair and tan (promise I'm Not a bimbo   ) but before I started treatment I went dark and didn't use tan. Looked like I'd stepped into pod and came out lookin like death! So because I finally feel a bit like me, I gave myself a boost today. Washed hair,painted nails,put tan on and feel very hopeful and happy. So now when dh gets back he will hopefully be glad to see the old me,and not the scary,emotional wreck,crazy woman I became 
 to all xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jvbd ....Very good signs hun. Fxd ;-) xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Twinangels
Not long until your scan now..
jvdb, your post cheered me up, i only wear fake tan when im for a wedding and when the legs are on show..  
Thanks girls, im a bit more settled now, curled up on the sofa watching interesting tv (not).. Havent had anymore spotting as yet but still having cramps & pains.. Maybe my wee bubs are hanging on but then again my   energy is very low.
Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cather1ne

Jilly

A good friend of mine had the worst time of it ttc. She had a miracle pregnancy after a failed IVF cycle. She was told she was in the early menopause and therefore no eggs were collected. Four months later she was pregnant naturally. She thought she was having a miscarriage with a stabbing pain in her side and was convinced she was going to lose her baby. I told her to stay positive and deal with things when they happen rather that worrying about what hasn't - easier said than done. She gave birth to a healthy baby boy. She is my inspiration.

Keep positive - I have been following your journey even though I do not post very often. I am glad you are feeling better tonight.
 xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks for you wee post Cather1ne.
Its such a head melting time.
Jillyhen x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls
A wee quick post from me, sorry if this is tmi!! I have just inserted the cycolgest and there was a bit of black stuff.. Does that mean that there is bleeding there??
Sory for the post im just trying to be positive..
Jillyhen xx


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen huni. Black means old blood so that's not a bad thing please stay positive. I am thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks pat b

So far so good there is no more spotting. 

Fingers crossed
Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Jillyhen - I know I've been AWOL for a bit but I've been checking in from time to time.  I've everything crossed for you.  We're up for our planning appointment on Thursday so you'll be in my prayers.   

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing OK. xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi JillyHen

Aww  hun i know how terrified you must have been when you saw the spotting!! I spent a very worrying time too up in the hospital on Saturday evening as i started to bleed and was convinced my little miracle was leaving us. Have to say the doctor was very reassuring (i had actually seen him in the infertility clinic once before) and scanned me and said some women can bleed or spot throughout their  pregnancy and still have healthy babies. He said that he could see the yoke sac but its still too soon to tell but all signs are looking normal for only being almost 6 weeks - although the midwife worked it out to be 7 weeks ?!? Not going to argue over a week! So to put my mind at rest he made me an appointment at the Early Pregnancy Problem Unit for friday morning for another scan. But the bleeding stopped on Sunday - thank god!! He also said he would be willing to keep scanning me every week or 10 days until we could hear the heartbeat if i was very anxious - which i was beyond on Saturday night.

Just wanted to let you know i am thinking about you pet and keep positive - i know it is very very hard to do but at least your spotting has stopped so i would take that as a good sign. Will keep you in my wee   hun. Try to stay calm.

My bleeding stopped yesterday and i am hopeful that 'Pip' is still in there making its wee home for the next 7 months or so! 

Lots of love hun     
Katiehuni


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls,

Gosh Katie hope pip hangs on tight. Where you at the rfc?

Footprints how are you?

Sorry for the me post!! No more bleeding this am but having a lot of pain so not sure what is going on.
Head fried but didn't test this am.

Jillyhen


----------



## jvdb

Morning ladies 

Thought I'd pop on and give you's a giggle at how.  I am going!
Woke up and went for 1 of my umpteenth toilet visits last night,swear I'm going to put a tv in there! Anyway,got back to bed and lay there smelling someones dinner! Started thinking mmm I'm hungry that curry smells lovely,then realised it was the middle of the night and why would someone be making curry Moved my arm and smelt it stronger. Have you's guessed yet? It was my tan!    I have never smelt like that before lol so then I lay there laughing and dh said 'what are you doing?' Told him and he rolled  over saying ah jesus hehehehe. I think he's finally accepted I've lost the plot. 
 and  to all xxx


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Jillyhen- hope your feeling better - as patbaz says brown/black blood is old blood so may even be from the EC still - i wouldnt put hot water bottle on just beause soemone on here said before that embies dont like too much heat (i cant even take a hot shower these days lol). good tha\t you havent tested - hoping the pain your having in implantation- mine was like little needle pains low down - keep restinf gtoday and will keep finges crossed x

Katiehuni congrats on your little Pip and hope that sack continues to develop for you - fingers crossed fro friday - and thats great that you got such and understanding consultant as well. 

Footprints congrats on getting back on the Tx - praying this is the one that works for you x

MissE how you feeling today? 

Jvdb - like you i havent done tan or hair colour since TX started and i also resemble Caspers relatives!- they are both on the list to be done after jnr arrives! although hopefully i wont smell like curry after mine lol

Journey good luck for transfer today or 2mor 

Hi to all youother ladies hope you are all keeping well. 

AFM - away shopping all day yest again with mum so def got everything in now - spending today on the sofa - midwife coming back to check on me later and then back at consultant 2mor - dreading what size they will tell me baby is now lol


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen    for you!!!! So glad you didn't test early,lie down with your legs raised on pillows and relax


----------



## Journey09

Morning ladies, 

Jillyhen - Hang in there darling, not long now and i hoping you get a BFP!! I read on here also not to use a hot water bottle after transfer as lastchancer said apparently embies dont like to much heat!! Do keep yourself warm and most importantly your feet, apparently they say warm feet is sign of warm womb!! Good Luck  

lastchancer - thanks for well wishes, no transfer today but maybe tomorrow or Thursday all being well that the wee embies make it to blasto   Glad your keeping well - not long now hun x 

jvdb - OMG       I have laughed so hard at your post about tan so so funny!! At least you are in good spirit   Hope your doing well 

mmcm - i was a bit uptight about transfer last day so have to learn to relax a bit for tomorrow or Thursday!! Yep they said on phone yesterday that they would not be taking wee embies out today as it is cruical stage but that they would call to book me in for ET.  Hoping and   some of them make it!! Nope im not taking any time off work, did you?? I work as secretary and although it can get stressful it usually isnt to bad, in saying that i wont be doing any heavy lifting of files etc. 

Big   to each and everyone!! Sorry if i missed anyone and hope you are all doing well whatever stage your at!! 




J x x


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi Jillyhen & Lastchancer

No hun we are at the Ulster as my consultant is Dr Roberts.. Have to say they were very quick from us going into A&E and explaining and me panicking like a mad woman, to getting scanned etc it only took an hour and 20 mins! which is super as i really appreciated how quick they were to do things. 
Really hoping and praying for you pet. I had lots of crampy pains when i thought my AF was coming and didn't test until i was sure i was at least over a week late as i kept saying to my Dh ' I always fail those blooming tests'! lol. So there is hope and i know its hard but try to keep as positive as you can!!

Think Pip is still hanging in there  - well i know they cant hear yet but i've been talking to my tummy when no one is about and telling him/her to stop scaring the life outta us!! lol. Trying to stay very hopeful and positive - it's draining to say the least! Just need to make it to Friday when i hope i get told that everything is as it should be at this stage. 

Lots of love and babydust girlies    

Katie xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls 
My head is totally fried.
Determind not to test early.. I did it last year and i was going round the bend.
jvdb, what are you not like you def mad me laugh   
Katie, did you have ivf or icsi?
Lastc hope all goes well with the midwife today..
Afm, there was no bleeding after the pessarie went in but went my went to the loo about an hour later there was what looks like pale pink spotting. Pain thankfully have settled a wee bit. So i havent a flippin clue what my body is doing!!!
To be honet im at a better stage now than what i was the last time i was ging thru ivf im now 11 days past transfer, whereas the last time i bled really heavily at 10 days!!
To my wee bubs, please hang on for mummy & daddy we both want you and love you so so much. Ive been   every day that you stay with us.
Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09

Just got call from Origin and booked in for ET tomorrow at 11.30   - Couldnt get update on embies today (which i knew) so hopefully they are growing big and strong for blasto tomorrow!!         

Sorry just a quick post!! Back at lunch time. 

J x


----------



## jvdb

Just popping on quickly to say  for ET in the morning! 

I've slept most of the day,I've a sore head and I'm soooo tired  bed early tonight for me xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Journey good luck for the morning..
MissE how are you doin?
Jvdb, hope you are keeping well.
Lastc, how did the visit from the midwife go?
Justone thinking of you hun  
Afm, im curled up on the sofa watching homes under the hammer that i sky+ this morning. Gonna have withdrawel symptoms when i finally go back to work..
Feeling not to bad, bit crampy no bleeding but a slight bit of brown stuff ( sorry for the tmi).
Dunno what to expect on thur but when i was walking bu subway earlier i was nearly sick... Is this strange?
Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen I'm so hoping this is ur time xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks twinangels
How are you doin?
Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I'm doing good thanks. Im 7 weeks now! Have apt tomo with consultant and a scan. Very nervous to say the least. Just want my little beanie to be ok and be growing! I don't really have any symptoms apart from hungry all the time so I'm freaking a bit!
All ur signs and symptoms sound very positive missy. Shudnt prob say this but I have a good feeling bout u xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks mrs,
I had to run there and flippin check, took a really strong cramp thankfuly still no red blood just the usual brown stuff.   
Sorry for the graphic details, i didnt get this far last time so dont know what to expect.
Im sure you cant wait for your scan.
Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

Twin symptoms are so overrated many healthy pregnancies don't have any tell tale signs i know mine didn't. Good luck for scan hun 

Jilly its worrying i know but i think your doing right thing holding out to test  i felt that if i could hold out another day without getting af i could still believe i was pg if its all over it will happen soon enough! Hoping for fab news not long now!  

journey good luck tomorrow!

Justice hope you and Dh are being good to yourselves!

Misse how are you feeling i hope you have managed to avoid alot of the nasty symptoms!

How's the rest of you guys doing? 

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Twin good luck for your appointment sweetie.       

Jilly darling you are doing so well. Hang in there,            so hard for you.                          come on little embies, stick tight please!!!!!!!!

Journey good luck for ec tomorrow, hope your wee embies have grown into lovely strong blasts.              

jvdb rest up huni, hope you get through the 2ww ok.               

Katie hope little pip continues to grow big and strong for you.              

Lastc hope all is ok with your appointment tomorrow.   

Velma hope you are ok huni.  

AFM Unfortunatley I havent missed out on the nasty symptoms this time round either. Tummy seriously swelled, look like i am currently 6 months pregnant and the pain is excrutiating. Prof phoned this morning and he wants to keep a check on me, if things dont improve i may need to go to the hospital to get checked out. Keep your fingers crossed things settle down on their own.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girlies
Aw MissE im so sorry hun hope you feel better soon and the swelling goes down soon    
Gonna try and not test all depends how things go over night.
Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

Aw misse that'd awful huni so sorry! Have my fingers crossed for you so things improve!  

Velma x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Aww miss e I'm so sorry Hun. Fxd it settles for u xxx
Jillyhen if u test in am good luck Hun  xxxxx


----------



## Katie789

Emma,

Am really disappointed to read your news about ohss. Plus v angry! While its good to see prof is keeping a check on you, it wouldve been much better if this hadve been done while you were stimming and this couldve been avoided. I hope you are on the mend soon and can put your lister winning ticket to good use. 

Good luck for testing jillyhen.

Katie x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good evening ladies,
I'm a bit of a night owl when Husby is on nights.  I hope you are all keeping well & coping with whatever stage you are at.
Journey - good luck with ET tomorrow.
Jillyhen - it all sounds good so far.  Try & hold off testing as long as you can honey.
MissE - so sorry to hear you're so unwell.  I hope it calms down soon  

Our planning appointment is on Thursday at the RFC.  Would you believe I had the worst news in work today.  They have started redundancies!!!!  I seriously need to scream to release all the stress that's built up in me.  What a good way to be starting TX    Of course, I started to cry like a big hormonal eejit.  It wasn't a total surprise but I was hoping it was a few months away yet & I'd know where I was with this so I could make an informed decision.  Anyone out there an expert on employment rights / benefits / getting work when you are pregnant / winning the lottery  Sorry for going off topic but DH doesn't get home until 6.20am 

love & hugs to you all xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning Girlies!!!

Well Jillyhen how are you doing? Still saying a little prayer or 10 for you hun!!!! Sending you some       

Miss E hope things settle down for you hun - cant be nice at all but at least the prof is keeping a close eye on you so that is to be of some comfort?

As for me - no change and still hoping that Pip is doing its home building thing!  If the sicky feeling and tiredness is anything to go by i would say he/she is building like mad!!  


Lots of love and               

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies,

How is everyone?

Footprints thats crap about your job.

MissE how you doing hun?

Lasts hope all goes well today

Journey good luck for e/t today.

Im slowly tearing my hair out, wish it was this time tomorrow!! Have woken up with the usual pains still Ko bleeding thank god. Sorry again for tmi!! Just the aul brown stuff when I wipe.

Thanks again for all your prayers & positive energy's.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girlies

I've been naughty and tested. Used the tesco own brand! At 1st it went straight to the second window and big pink line n that was it, went back to bed bit deflated as I Thot it was negative cudnt settle so checked it again and there is a faint line in the 1st window.

Needless to say I'm shocked, scared and just hope the answer is the same in the morning.
I don't want to think I pregnant yet till then as I'm still having pains.

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Oh jillyhen I just knew it ;-) go buy a first response or clearblue digi!! I used clear blue digi cos it tells u in words so there is no mistaken. A lines a line Hun ;-))) congrats xxxxx


----------



## jvdb

for you jillyhen!!! A line is a line no matter how faint     I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight thinking about you tomorrow!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girlies

I'm just scared that its positive today & then get a negative tomorrow

Jillyhen

Ps we have just had a shower of hailstones


----------



## babydreams282

Awe Jilly - im hoping and praying this is your time, naughty you for testing but i do hope your dreams come true tomorrow.  Thinking of you and good luck.  

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok

P.S MissE - hope your feeling better and the pain is easing


----------



## Velma

Jilly that may well be the case but remember you can get false negatives shouldn't get false positive! You are only a day out in your testing so no big drama i would say go get clear blue congratulations huni - fab news!   woohoo  

Velma x


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi everyone

Been lurking around in the background, keeping up on all your news - *Jillyhen*, I am   that you get the same results tommorrow - sending you  

*MissE* - sorry to hear you are suffering - you take care petal...what date did you have your EC again? I am still really bloated too a week on and still hurts abit when breathe in. Pains in my ovaries have finally subsided though, thank goodness - just awful as back at work and cannot wear any trousers, just loose skirts and leggings. Depressing as I look about 5 months pregnant (and wish I was lol!)....also wish I could do a No.2 - TMI, I know...!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Ladies
Hubby wont let me use the cb until tomorrow morning... We have decided not to feel positive until after oft and he has been warned that if i wake at 3 im testing    
I know from the last time i tested 4 days early due to bleeding and did get the positives and when i had to do the ofd it was negative thats the other reason im not getting excited..
Is it still possibleto bleed??

Im having a pj day, not hungry but yet managed to scoff a bag of crisps!! On the plus side ive lost 4lbs  
Enough about me..
How are the rest of you lovely ladies??
MissE how you feeling hun?
Babyd how ye doin petal, hopefully you wont have to wait much longer till your op. 
Hopeful,Velma hope you are good.
You ladies are absolute gems, i dont know what i would do without you. If it wasnt for this forum i would def be goin insane   
Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly a line is a line huni, congrats!!!!!!           otd brings you fab news darling.            

Babyd how are you sweetie, any word on that surgery yet? I hope they get their finger out soon for you.  

Hopeful i had ec saturday, so day 4 post ec. It takes a few weeks to completely recover from ohss, just make sure you are taking things easy, dont be overdoing it in work. Hope you feel better soon.  

I am still in severe pain but am just trying to keep moving about and am drinking loads. Fingers crossed the pain will subside soon enough.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks MissE
Are you off work?
Tomorrow morning will tell the tale    that my wee bubs hang on tight.
Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hey MissE - no word on op yet, slowly driving me potty, i just want to get going again and i cant  .  Hoping and   i here soon.  Sorry to hear your still in alot of pain, seriously if you need to just go to hospital just incase huni, i feel so sorry for ya, sending you lots of    hope you feel better soon.

Jilly - meant to ask is your acutal OTD tomorrow?  Eeeekkkk 

Hopeful - i hope you feel better soon too, i was the same after my EC i looked about 5 months pregnant i kept saying to DH - this is what i will look like when im offically pg.  I couldnt help but think though thats maybe as close as im going to get to the real thing.


----------



## Jillyhen

Yeah babyd, tomorrow is the oft..
Totally   what to think.
Im still panicking in case itsa false positive.. Head totallty turned.
Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Im sure your head is melted, id be the same.  Not long now huni, hang in there.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen positive thinking it's not a false positive!! Xxx


----------



## Fi84

Jillyhen, as everyone has said a line is a line - congradulations to you & your dh - my line was very faint at the start and then the clinic (rfc) was even worse and i have my wee bundle in my arms!!!!
  same result tomorrow!
twinangles - good luck for 2moro scan what clinic you ay?
a big hello and   for everyone at different stages of treatment!!!
always lurking!!!
fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Fi
How is your precious bundle?
Thanks girls,  i still have the test upstairs and the line is still faint.   really praying that tomorros test is the same.
I cant believe im at this stage again already.
Lastc how are you hun? How did you get on with the consultant?
Justone if you are looking in, hope you are well hun..  
Jillyhen x


----------



## yellowhope

MissE sorry to see that you're not feeling the best. Hopefully yo will feel much better soon. Keep drinking loads of water  
Jilly Best of luck for your test tomorrow 
Journey hope all went well today

Hi to everyone else


----------



## confused123

good luck in the morning jilly know itwill be all good


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning ladies
Have been awake since 130am couldnt sleep.
So after 1 clearblue digital test saying 1-2 weeks pregnant, origin's & the other have 2 lines i thick and the other  faint i think its a definite   
We are still in shock.
Jillyhen x


----------



## jvdb

Oh jillyhen I'm over the moon!!!!!    I knew you'd do it!!!  I've been stuck on here all morning waiting . Enjoy it now!!!!! XxxxxxxxxxxxXxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks jvdb,
I tested at 145 this morning wudve been on here then, if i hadnt been running to the flippin loo
How are you doin?
Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Yey jillyhen ;-)) I just knew it with ur symptoms! Congratulations hun. I wish u a very boring but happy 9 months ;-))) xxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

A huge congrats Jillyhen xx


----------



## Fi84

Ahh congrats Jillyhen on your BFP now relax and enjoy the nxt 8 months 

take care xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Jilly that is amazing news!! I am so happy for you and dh!! I have been lurking to see how you get on, really am delighted for you, I could cry! Here's to a very healthy and happy 9 months! Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Ladies

I realy cant believe it..It hant sunk in to hubby yet.

Rang my folks my mum couldnt even speak she was in floods of tears..

Twinangels even tho i tested early i didnt want to remain positive until today.. I had a slight bleed last nite and was in a complete tizzy 
when hubby came home from work. Hopefully origin will ring me back and then i should know what happens next.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Congratulations Jilly and DH  absolutely delighted for you both. wishing you a healthy and uneventful 8 months x


----------



## Maximom

Jilly big congrats hun on ur bfp, I'm soooo pleased for you!! I hope the run of good luck continues. Here's to a very happy healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## jvdb

Thank god I've no pee sticks in the house or I'd be tempted!  
*warning tmi*  did anyone have any yellow cm  and  pink spotting with a bfp? Ugh can't believe I wrote that


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Awk it's understandable Hun but remember bleeding in early pregnancy is very very common! So I'm sure it's  all fine ;-) just look after ur wee self. What do u work as? Is it heavy work? X
We had consultant appt last nite and everything looking ok with baby thank god. So far anyway! Fxd it stays that way and we get to bring this little one home xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jvdb I have yellow cm! Lots of it!! How many days post transfer are u? X


----------



## jvdb

TAM. I'm so glad the babys doing well .  6dp3dt. Dh said I can  test sunday morning,he  knew I was going to break so he said he wants to be with me but to leave it until then. Is that a good sign then? I've never had yellow before even coming up to af xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Jvdb you're so funny! Can't remember re yellow cm but I did have pink and almost black mixed in with the crinone. I remember seeing it the day after I had this weird pulsy pinchy feeling in my right side. Also had cramps that day and a couple days after. I think it's all looking good for you! 

Jilly bleeding seems to be so common esp with ivf pregnancies altho I know that won't make u worry any less. It's also poss it's maybe twins as think it's even more common with them. Maybe see if origin would keep u on progesterone a bit longer or something like that to set your mind at ease 

X


----------



## Jillyhen

Jvdb
Dont panic hun, i had that after the pessaries..  

twinangels, glad all is well with bubs 
Sparkle i never thought if asking if i can get more pessaries.. I asked the nurse and she said there was no point in me having anymore as it was a fresh cycle.
Scan booked for the 29th @ 8.00..  Roll on 3 weeks!!
Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Massive congratulations Jilly to both you and DH, so over the moon for you both.  Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Journey09

Jillyhen - Such fantastic news, Congratulations on your   Im sure you are just delighted!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

TAM83 - That is great news your appt went well and that baba is doing going!! Wishing you all the very best of luck. 

Big hi to all other ladies.  

AFM - Went for ET yesterday and Dr Heasley done it, he is actually really nice! 1 fantastic blasto on board   and embyrologist called this morning with update on other 3, they made it to blasto today but not suitable for freezing    Dr Heasley done "dummy" run yesterday and then the real thing, embyrologist went to check that embie had left the device and low and behold it had popped back in so had to do it again!! Anyways i really just hope and   this little beanie on boards sticks and we have a healthy baby.  Has anyone an advice on do's and dont's during two week wait? Origin just said rest if i needed but any advice appreciated. 

J x x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congratulations to you and DH Jilly, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## MissE

Jilly just wanted to pop on and say congrats on your BFP.     Over the moon for you huni. Make sure you rest plenty. 

jvdb hang in there huni, praying for you.           

Journey congrats on being . Hoping your wee blast snuggles in for the long haul.           

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. I will be back later to update the list so we know where we all are. 

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Journey congrats hun, hope bubs is hanging on   .. I have jus been taking it easy, i have been off work for almost 3 weeks and im so relieved i did it.. I just pottered about met friends for coffee etc..
Dr Heasley is lovely, he was our consultant..
MissE how you doin?
Babyd thanks hun..
Irishd thanks
Is it normal to still have the brown stuff when wiping?? Im flippin panicking..
Have been speaking to work aboutbeing off and about my work load etc, they are now thinking of moving me to another clinic. I started panicking.. I like my wee clinic there is just me and i have a good relationship with the other professionals..  
Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

Hey jilly fantastic hun delighted for you congrats ! As someone said  perhaps its multiple? Such an exciting and worrying time hope time goes in quick for you til 1st scan and you see your  wee bubs  

jv i had pinkish to wipe and was good sign hun! Keep positive!

Great journey not long now hun although the 2ww seems immense!

Twin glad all is good! 

misse how you feeling at mo hun? Oh can you add me to list when your doing it not that i know any dates bar starting with mar af 

hope rest of you ladys keeping well and optimistic 2012 gonna be great year! 

Afm met friend after work for drinks yesterday so self inflicted pain today  

Velma x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh Jilly, I'm so happy for you  I'd a really good feeling it was going to happen for you this time. Big hugs xxx We are currently sitting in the RFC waiting room with our bag of drugs! We were early but have it totally to ourselves so have been able to read through our schedule & chat it through. Start sprays on Saturday, eeekk!! Scans work in with DH's shifts so he will be able to come too  EC planned for 5th April so I'll be able to take time off around Easter to rest. Perfect! Bring it on! 
Hope nurse calls us soon or I'll need another excitement pee, lol xxx


----------



## MissE

Just updating:

Tx EC ET OTD Outcome

Theep FET 15/12/11 29/12/11 BFP









Irishd ICSI 24/01/12 10/02/12 BFN









Mrscabbage IVF 23/01/12 28/01/12 07/02/12 BFP









Confused ICSI 15/02/12 17/02/12 02/03/12 BFP









jvdb IVF 28/02/12 02/03/12 15/03/12
















Justone ICSI 15/02/12 20/02/12 02/03/12 BFN









Twinangels IVF 31/01/12 03/02/12 16/02/12 BFP 

Hopeful37 ICSI 28/02/12 freeze all 

MissE ICSI 03/03/12 freeze all 

Jilly IVF 21/02/12 24/02/12 08/03/12 BFP 

Yellowhope ICSI  

Inisor39 ICSI
















Dannii FET  

Patbaz FET
















MaximomFET  

M+M IVF 02/02/12 05/02/12 18/02/12 BFP 

Journey ICSI 02/03/12 07/03/12 18/03/12  

jbaby IVF  

Footprints ICSI 05/04/12  

Hopewishpray ICSI
















Velma FET


----------



## lastchancer

Hi Ladies sorry havent been on for a few days - happended to mention to midwife in tues that baby hadnt moved all morning so she shipped me off the hospital for fetal check - was in rish so walked out without keys and couldnt drive to hospital - dad came to get me and while was waiting buba strated to moved - they laways make liars out of you! - anyways went on to get checked just to be on safe side adn 5 hrs later was admitted! was in total disbelief didnt even have bag with me - so basically they gave me steriods for baby lungs and i am booked in to be induced next thurs if baby dont make appearancde before then - so bub will be 2 wks earlier than expected - they said best to come out as bp still fluctuating and dont want to increase meds anymore but have to rest and have daily midwife checks until go back in.

Soi enough about me - Congrats Jillyhen on your BFP - continue to take things easy and good luck fro confrimation scan.  MissE sorry to hear the OHSS symptoms are kicking in bad - hopefully with the Proff keeping an eye on you it will be managed better than your doseage was. - Journey congrats on being Pupo Fxd for both of you - Jvdb praying you get a happy result - Footprints congrats on getting schedule and good luck x - TAM glad to hear scan went well xx 

Hi to Velma, BabyD, IrishD, Sparkle, Maximom DandiD and anyone else looking on xx


----------



## MissE

Lastc that is such exciting news that your LO will be here in no time. i am glad to hear they are keeping a good check on things for you, take it easy over the next few weeks and i will be praying for a very safe and healthy delivery for you.  

Feeling not too bad today, the nausea has passed thank goodness. Still quite bloated and very uncomforatble, my ribs are aching but feel hopeful that i am over the worst. Have just got my consultation booked with the lister for 20th april, she seemed to think we could start with mays af if everything is ok.

Emma xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Glad you're feeling slightly better MissE.  Hopefully Lister will go about things totally differently & everything will work our perfectly for you with them.  Thanks for updating my dates, I feel part of the gang now  xx

LastC - not long to wait now before you meet your wee bundle.  How exciting xx

The nurse we got earlier was so lovely.  She spent ages with us talking through everything & I never once felt rushed or like I'd asked something stupid.  I feel so calm & ready for it all.


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies
Lastchancer you have been through the mill god love you.. On the plus side you will get to meet your little one sooner.Exciting times ahead..
MissE thanks for updating the list.. Glad you are sarting to feel better   Brilliant news for starting a fresh cycle with lister  all goes well.
Thanks again for all your well wishes, ware both still in shock 
I wanted a nice coffee and hubby wouldnt let me have my usual coff had to be a flippin decaf  tasred like dishwater  
Have appt to see my Dr in the morning so will see what the craic is about work. They have confirmed that i will be moving clinics when i go back   ..
Thats all my bizz i bought my wee nieces 2 wee outfits as we are going across next thur for a family wedding and staying till the monday so excited.  
Jillyhen x


----------



## jaylee27

Sorry To Crash Your Thead But I Just Wanted To Say Congratulations To Jilly Well Done   For U For A Smooth Time For The Next 8months xx

Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Jaylee
Im just flit from one thread to another..
Thanks hun x


----------



## M+M

Congrats Jilly   thats wonderful news I'm so pleased for you & DH.
Here's to a very boring pregnancy x


----------



## confused123

congrats jilly that is such good  news  

miss e, glad you are feeling a bit better and have plans made 

lastc: wishing you all the best in the coming weeks, i am sure you are nervous and excited about meeting the little one  

journey congrats on being pupo, my advice from the consultant was everything in moderation as some blood flow is needed, but i did take it much easier, i think it is very much up to yourself, 

TAM glad all is good   

footprint hope dr goes well
hello to everyoneelse and wishing you all well

me scan booked for 26th really praying i make it to that  date without drama


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Jilly  wishing you a healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks again girls,
Confused your scan is 3 days before mine   
How are the rest of you lovely ladies   
Jillyhen xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone

Jillyhen - congratulations!!!!!! I am so pleased for you.  I was thinking about you earlier and only just got online.  Hope everything goes well at your scan. Take care for yourself.

Journey hope 2ww isn't too bad and you get same result as Jillyhen!

MissE glad you are feeling better.  Hope the Lister will be better outcome when you are ready.

Lastchance what a scary time for you hope you are taking it easy now and all goes well.

Sorry I have missed everyone else out I am rubbish at this! but thinking about you all. 

Boo


----------



## Journey09

Thanks ladies for the well wishes!! 

I have alot of pains/cramps as if AF is coming and have few spots coming on side of my face (i would usually get these just before AF)!! Starting to get a bit disappointed now


----------



## Velma

Stay strong journey i can not stress enough how normal after symptoms  can Comdex during 2ww  and still be positive! Unfortunately there is no way of knowing for sure til it actually comes or gets to test date! Good luck hun !

Velma x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Journey did u only have et on 7th march? It sound like u cud be having implantation cramping so stay positive! It's a good sign! Cramps are a good sign xxxxx


----------



## Journey09

Thanks Velma and TAM83 - yep i had ET on 7th March, a wee blasto so please please God it stays wit us


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Well that Was only 2 days ago and blasts implant near enuf straight away do that what the cramping sounds like! Cramps at that stage are good sign hun so keep positive. U can do it cxxx


----------



## Journey09

Thanks hun, i hope and   it is my wee blast implanting 

Hope you and baba is keeping well x x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Lourney
Try and stay positive huni.  I have never heard of anyone haveing af so soon after transfer so like TAM said this could be implantation cramps.  As for spots with all the hormones they put us on its not surprising our skin goes haywire.  Stay positive  I am thinking of you.

MissE - I am thinking fo you all the time.  I hope that you are well
Jillyhen how are you today??  has it sunk in yet 

I hope that everyone else is well.  I have been lurking but I just haven't had time to post as work has been hectic and I am mental busy but i am thinking of everyone and wishing you well in whatever stage you are at.

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies
Journey please do not panic hun, its still early days and there has been loads of poking and proding goin on..  
I had cramps,pains & spots all thru my 2 ww..
Pat hows you? Im good hun still cant believe it was with the Dr this morning and she was telling me to book in with the midwife of course i got weepy.. Never thought i would be at this stage..
Boo, did you see your Dr about the ref to the rfc?
Twinangles,Velma,Yellow,confused,jvdb hope you are all good.
Jillyhen


----------



## Tessykins

Jilly, that's great news about your BFP!  Congratulations hun!!!

Misse, how are you holding up pet?  I hope that your symptoms have subsided and I'm glad to read that you've booked Lister for your consultation - yeah!!!  They'll sort you out over there! XXX

Pat, how are you hun? Any word about FET date yet?

Lastc, it's all go now! So excited for you.

Sparkle, good to hear from you on this thread - how's all going with you?  How far are you now?

Hello to all you lovely ladies - there's soooo many on this thread now and I can't keep up, but wishing you all the best    

I'm doing ok, we've our review with RFC at the end of March for Dec's treatment - they like to take their time don't they?  Anyway I'm in 2 minds about going anyway as really I always think they're a bit pointless, they can never tell you anything and the only thing I go there for is to sign up for more tx and, as we're planning on moving to Origin, there's no point.  Can't wait to get going again in the summer!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Tessy
How are you hun? we where told nothing much at our review with the rfc. I know there is girls who request their notes when transferring clinics i never bothered. If you wish to do that get it in writing now.
When we met with the consultant in origin we found out more in 1 day than we ever did..
Thanks for the congrats still hasnt hit home yet.
Has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?
Jillyhen


----------



## jvdb

Journey. I bled after ec and it spotted for a couple of days after. Cramps lasted about 3 days. Our bodies go through a lot and it takes a while to feel better. I've only felt normal this past couple of days. Hope you feel better soon 

MissE. I hope your feeling better 

Jillyhen. Has it sunk in yet?   

Hope everyone else is doing  good. Big  to all  xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls 

Journey and MissE hope you are feeling better.
JVDB best of luck on the 2ww!! 
Hope everyone else is well too.

Had egg collection this morning and got 22 eggs. I have no doubt that there are probably lots of immature ones but please God we'll get some embryos this time. Last cycle we had zero fertilisation from 11 eggs hence the ICSI this time.   The Dr thinks they may have hyperstimulated me but so far no symptoms, so it may be a freeze all cycle.


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies
Just a quick post from me.
Warmest congratulations Jillyhen, honeybunch on your BFP. Am so delighted for you and DH. Remember what I said! Am typing this on phone so can't do any fancy emoticons, sorry. 
Really looking forward to seeing lots more BFPs on this thread. 
Sorry don't have time for any more personals tonight. Sending all of you wonderful women lots of big, massive hugs as you make your way through this tx journey. Each of you has her own story to tell about how tx has really turned her life upside down and each deserves a medal for courage and determination. 
AFM Have had hectic time since my last post. DH (donor) and FIL (recipient) are being admitted to BCH at lunchtime this Sun for their living donor kidney transplant surgery on Mon. Please keep them in your prayers. Will probably not be on here much in the next wee while but rest assured, you will all remain close to me in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Justone just wanted to send you  and   for your DH's and FIL's operations. May they be a great success for the both of them. My prayers will be with you. I know of two brothers who have done it a few years ago and both are now doing really well healthwise. Take care


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats jillyhen delighted for u heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Justone, thinking of dh & fil hope the operation goes well..  
Thanks Mrs B still in shock..
Yellow will you get a phone call about your embryos??
jvdb how you doin?
Twinangels hope you are keeing well,
Lastchancer how you feeling?
Patb,Tessy and sorry if i forget about anyone, these threads ae so busy..
Jillyhem xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi Tessy its good to hear from you too.  I'll be 20 weeks on Tuesday which is also when I have my big scan.  Things are going well, starting to get a bump now.  Did end up at the Royal on wed night tho! Had a v bad pain in my right side all day which didnt go away with rest or paracetamol.  Midwife on phone said likely ligaments stretching but could tell i was anxious so said to come down and get checked out.  all was fine with the baby thank God!  so it really must have just been stretching.  it really hurt!  was a bit scary but glad i went anyway.  no-one tells you these things!  Thats good you have your plan to got to Origin and a couple of months to relax beforehand.  

Justone your DH and FIL are in my prayers.  

Hello to everyone else and good luck to all those testing soon
x


----------



## yellowhope

Sparkle  Thats great that you are so far on 
Tessy like Jilly said if you want your records from the RFC they need it in writing from you and your DH and also need a cheque for the Belfast Trust. They will give them to you within 40 days thats why you might want to request them now before treatment starts.
Jilly we are lucky to have 15 embies   So If I don't ohss they will put them(2) back on Monday!!
Just drinking loads of water at the moment to help flush everthing out of my system.


----------



## Jillyhen

Yellow
Brill news on your embies, fingers cross you are up on monday..
Sparkle i didnt think you where that far gone, im sure you cant wait for your scan.
Jillyhen x


----------



## confused123

yellow sending you lots of


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you ladies

Ive been in a bit of a panic today..

Have started having a bit of cramps and bleeding when i wipe and again sorry for the tmi!! a bit of blood when im sitting there isnt any on the pad inbetween running to the loo..

I have been speaking to the on call nurse @ origin this morning and also tonite and im to rest and speak to the consultant who is on tomorrow morning..

I have said to hubby that i feel a bit funny.. If we are meant to be parents at this time our wee bubs will hang on

Has this happen to anyone and mananged to have a baby?? Or is this a chemical pregnancy

Sorry no personals, im in a bit of a meltdown..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Awk hunni I know I've been speaking to u already but I just wanted to send u big hugs. I really hope everything is ok. Lots of ppl have bleeding during 1st tri and go on to have healthy babies. I know a girl who bled the whole 1st tri and went on to have her baby so don't give up hope. Lots of hugs to u xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Early start for me this am!! Herders to say I can't sleep

Head all over the show have woke up feeling very empty, thankfully pain n bleeding has eased i think I know deep down that it's all over :-(
Time will tell, hoping to speak to dr heasley this morning to see what he thinks.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confused123

jilly really hope everything is ok, i really do believe it will be, take care


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks confused

Bleeding every time I go to the loo, for some reason it's never on the pad in-between.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer

sparkle good luck for big scan - nice to hear from you x

Jilly - really hope this is just implantation bleeding your re still having - fact that its only when you wipe and not continuous is a good sign s lots of people have slight bleeding in early stages x 

Yellow congrst on you 15 embies - hoping you get your ET 2mor andhave lots of snow babies also x 

Justone - hoping DH & FIL have swift recoveries x

Tessy good luck with watever you decide re review x 

Jvdb how you holding up ? 

MissE - hope your symptoms have eased a little x 

hi to anyone i've missed out - thinking of you all xxx

AFM - went & got pram yest - mum had paid for most of it so she got a very gratefull scolding about not spending anymore money as had bought enough for us - DH is finishing painting nursery as we speak and i am heading back to bed before midwife comes. BP is still low although yes was higher than day before so i really have to rest or they will put me back in hospital!


----------



## Jillyhen

Ooh lastchancer

It's getting closer!! Glad the bp has settled.

I'm sure you are getting excited.

I dunno what is going on, it's very red and a lot for spotting. 

Counting down the minutes till I ring the clinic, not that they can do much

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Re: MARCH 2WW ~ TTC with TX
« Reply #1000 on: Today at 10:08 »
QuoteModifyRemove
Hi girls

Quick log on from me, the nurse on call rang our consultant. There isn't much they can do at the min 2 early to scan. Thinks it's implantation!! I'm thinking a bit much for that!!

I'm to rest drink plenty of fluids there isn't much happening.

Feel so deflated.

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

hi Jillyhen

Just a quick log on - I hope all is ok.  There is always hope. 
Thinking of you.  

Boo
x x x


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen I am saying a prayer for you. Take it easy rest and plenty of fluids. Keep us informed and updated. I have everything crossed for you xx. Have you done a pregnancy test since??  It might ease your mind??
Anyway always here for you
Love
Pat
Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks pat

Ive no tests in the house. Might send hubby to get 1.

I'm scared to do 1 to be honest. I think I know deep down it's all over

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Unfortunately I understand Jillyhen but either way you would know then. If its + then you stressing out wont do you or bubs any good. If its any consolation when I started to bleed it was full on and you are only spotting which I think is a good sign tbh. Just lie up for next few days and rest. Can you take time off work??  We are here if you need us huni xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen as pat says at least if u done a test u wud know. This not knowing and stressing and worrying can't be good for u or bubba. If u knew u cud deal with whatever the outcome hun. But I really do think it's gonna be ok but for ur own sanity maybe u shud test xxxxxxxxxxxxx I know it's scary but we are here for u xxxxxx


----------



## confused123

jilly when my friend was bleeding, we went to the hospital, as it is to early to scan they done Hcg blood tests over two days to check the levels are increasing. If you are still worried tomorrow it might be worth a go. I am thinking of you wishing you well.


----------



## yellowhope

Jilly try to keep as calm as you can sweetie. I know it's not easy but the more you get worked up the less good you are doing yourself. It really doesn't seem like a normal period from what you describe. I'm praying for you and your wee embies. Don't give up on yourself.  From what Ive read lots of peole get bleeding in the first trimester. Keep the faith


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Thanks for everything.. You are a bunch of amazing ladies

I dont know what the heck is goin on with me this morning.. I went to superdrug and bought tests. Came home did 1 and its still positive!! My head is all over the show..

Im still bleeding i dont mean when i wipe, when you are sitting its dripping ( sorry tmi)

My sense of smell is awful, i can smell the cats food thinking the whole house stinks hubby reassures me he cant smell it at all.

Confused im going to ring my clinic in the morning to see if any of the doctors can do it for me.. Origin said it wouldnt give a true reading even tho some  the clinics used the bloods to see if there is a pregnancy.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

jillyhen i had pink spotting when i wiped it also was in mucous sorry tmi i FREAKED coz my last two pregnancies i never had a drip. at some stages my pad or knickers were "stained" lightly i knew there was nothing could be done if all went pear shaped but it would ease for few days at q time then come bak.it lasted like that till about 12 weeks then stopped!i remember at one stage i got up from a pee and deep red blood started dripping out i didnt no what to do!!!!! so if thats any consolotion.oh ya and as patbaz sed and my clinic sed too as long as it doesnt turn bright red and full flow!!!!!
and when my ma was having me she had literlly just found out she was preg and sed gushes of blood came out of her for and continued for a few days!she was even told she had m/c and im living proof myself!
hope that helps hun try not to worry !!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

if u still positive thats a gud sign and if u sensitive smells that a very good sign!when dat was happening to me i was vvvvv sick and they sed that was almost a sure sign everything was ok so hangin there!possibly getting the bloods done will ease your mind


----------



## jvdb

I really don't want to post this but I don't know where to turn and I've  got myself in a state. I had a tiny pink spot come out with the crinone in the morning on mon,wed,fri and this morning,its tiny and its just the once. But just over an hour ago I started getting brown spotting when I wipe. I'm 9dp3dt,is it over? I'm really not ready for it if it is. Please help


----------



## Jillyhen

Mrs B

Thanks hun for your posts, earlier on the blood wasnt goin on to a pad it was just when i wiped!! Im still running to the loo like a mad woman..

Jvdb calm down petal its the pessaries starting to clear.. I had brown spotting from day 7 or so..   

Thankfully pains are starting to settle and im actually feeling hungry.. havent managed to eat anything since lunchtime yesterday which i know isnt good.. So we have a chicken dinner on.. I darent go near the kitchen incase it turns me   

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen that's good news!! And can I just say apparently bleeding is very common in multiple pregnancies!! But also it may mean one has stuck and the other wee embie maybe didn't and is coming away! There are so many possibilities but majority of them all still ending with a little bambino in ur tummy. Try to stay positive. Ur symptoms are all good cxxx


----------



## jvdb

Brown has now turned to red,I'm falling apart


----------



## Jillyhen

Twinangles

my head is all over the place, i just hope the pains and all settles.

How to the clinics calculate your pregnancy? Is it date from last af?
One of the nurses i spoke to said it was when stimming starts!! Very confused..

Its going to be along enough 2.5 weeks till we are up for scan..    That my wee bub sticks.

Justone hope you have got dh settled into hospital    that all goes well.

Jvdb hang in there hun  


Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jvdb is it heavy or just a little? 
Jillyhen I think it's from stimming. What date did u start stimming? I'm sure ur all over the place but it all sounds good hun! Like if u think about it I'd only one embie sticks where does the otherone go? Surely it wud have to cone away? And also on the early scans thread there are girls who bled and went for scan and found out they are havin twins and apparently the bleeding was just them
Cuddling in. So try to hang in there Hun xxxxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

jilly i really think its twins!  i have heard so much of people bleeding with twins.  also as TAM said it could just be one but the other wee embie tried but couldnt implant properly so its now coming away.  have you heard of a subchorionic hemorrhage?  Its a type of blood clot found between the pregnancy membranes and the wall of the uterus.  Its actually very common and can cause different types of bleeding from spotting to even gushes.  when i had my first scan at 7w5d the nurse actually said i had a small one.  but i just didnt bleed with it.  they usually just reabsorb into the uterine lining as the baby gets bigger.  they are usually completely harmless even though obviously it doesnt seem that way if you get bleeding with it.  so there are many things it could be that arent something bad at all.  i put your EC date into the IVF due date calculator on here and it gave a due date of 13th November!  so you should be 4w5days now!  i would say that if you are still worried in the next week or so to get down to your nearest early preg clinic.  they may have on in the gynae dept of your nearest hospital.  they can def do tranvaginal scans as early as 5-6 weeks altho u may not see much but it should at least determine the presence of the sac etc.  just rest as much as you can and visualise your wee baby/babies settling in for the long haul.  

jvdb its still quite early for it to really be AF so hopefully its just a wee bit of spotting but is a good sign.  just try to rest hun.  

actually i just remembered, mollycat on here bled a lot in the first few weeks of her pregnancy and she now has a 6 month old wee girl!  so hopefully that will give hope to both jilly and jvdb   

yellowhope 15 embies is amazing!!  Good luck for ET

LastC i'm just at the stage of starting to think about prams etc now.  seems like a total confusing minefield!  hope your BP settles down for you   

x


----------



## Journey09

Evening ladies 

sorry no personals but thinking of you all 

I have been so so emotional and feeling really really down yesterday and today         I just cant stop crying and thinking this cycle has failed also!! I had few cramps but have got lots of spots on my face!! I just dont feel anything else or any different!!!! I feel awful      

J x


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all


Message for jvbd my friend had bleeding with IVF on day 10 pt. she was told that as Long as she was taking her progesterone that any bleeding was not af. She is currently mother of two boisterous boys..


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw sparkleheart

You are   .. I got hubby to read your post..I really hope so .
I had calculated from the date of my last last period which was only 3 days before stims started.. I was tempted to go tonite as the paim was awful

Ive lay on the sofa must of the day only getting up to do a trip to the loo. Thankfully the bleeding is starting to ease less dripping its the pain now thats driving me banana's..

I have been speaking to Mollycat and god love her and MissE they are getting texts etc from a right drama queen!!

Journey what stage are you at hun?  

Jvdb how you doin?  

Jillyhen


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies

Just a quick one from me tonite....Jilly when I was preg last cycle RFC told me ur exactly 4 weeks preg on OTD. Not sure if u were on same protocol as me or if Origin do things differently. I'm praying that everything is ok for u hun xx

Jvdb, thinking of you too pet    that you get to OTD and have some wonderful news for us next week.

Big hello to everyone else, I hope you all had a lovely weekend

Lynn


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls 
JVDB Hang in there sweetie   thinking and praying for you.
Jilly fingers are crossed for you too  
Journey don't give up on yourself huni. 
Sparkle thanks for wishing me luck definately really need it. 
Hi Maximom hope you are good too xx
Lastc you're an inspiration xx

ET in the afternoon, please God let our embies be growing


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Jilly i hope you are taking it easy huni. As sparkle says maybe it is twingles  . Have everything crossed for you sweetie.        

jvdb make sure you rest plenty huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.           

Journey keep your chin up sweetie, it is such a difficult time. Sending you bucket loads of                                               

Yellow fab news on your 15 embies. Good luck for et tomorrow.                

maximom hope you are doing ok huni.  

Sparkle woohoooo on the 20 week milestone, cant believe the time has flown by. Good luck for your big scan.  

TAM how are you doing?  

Confused hope you are keeping ok sweetie.  

Pat how are you doing huni?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hoping you are all doing ok.  

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

glad i cud be of help!ya rekon my spotting was to do wit having twins extra hormones possible and one of my placents was low lying so they se dthat cud maybe have caused it!so hang on in there!
jvb  keeping everything crossed for u huni x
misse how are u doing sorry to hear about freez all hopefully next time u will avoid the ohss and get your fresh transfer xxxxx
a big hi to all the other wonderful ladies xxxxx
noah and ryan turn one on thursday what a fast year that has been cant believe it.there typical boys into everything.even tp'd my kitchen last night (knew they were quiet for a reason) lol.
keeping fingers crossed for u all xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey
Thanks for your txt MissE
Mrsb, the only thing that is keepingme holding on , my sense of smell is awful i keep thinking i stink   
I thought spotting was a one off not constant!! It doesnt leak on the pad. Pains are awful again  
journey & jvdb, how are you ladies..
yellow good luck for the morning..
I was saying to hubby yesterday if one of our wee bubs is meant to be with us then he/she will stick and meet us in November.
Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs_B24

everyone different though it cud be a one off with u mine lasted over a few weeks but it cud stop for a gud few days at a time.oh gosh wen it was happening i was going out to the toilet just so i cud pee a little then wipe then examime for blood!so if u can relate to what i just sed stop doing it lol! it wll drive u mad!i was driking water just to make myself need to pee!i no it prob makes u feel better for a little while wen u go but then give it twenty mins and the twinge comes about agen to chek!am i right?ay? hope that makes u feel better!course its meant to be!dont think otherwise!  ! rest up come off the computer STAY AWAY from google! make sure DH keeps on waiting on u hand and foot (dont want them getting lazy now do we?  ) and enjoy being pregnant!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Jillyhen

im fed up running to the loo.
Im trying to drink y 4 pintsof water a day, which is good for me!!
Hubby is being very good, his shifts start again tomorrow so i will be home alone 
Google is a nitemare!!
Jillyhen x


----------



## pinkorblue

Jillyhen, just wanted to say exactly a year ago I was in the same position as you are in now, we got our BFP and then started to bleed a couple of days later but just to cut a long story short our TWO little bundles of joy are now 4 months old and sleeping soundly in their moses baskets in our room right now. So try to be positive not all bleeding means bad news.....in or case (and hopefully yours) it was double the blessing


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How is everyone?

Pink or blue thanks for your post Hun & Congrats on your twins.

Journey & Ivey how you doin girls?

I'm on the phone so it's a quick post from me!! Still bleeding but not as heavy and pains are there to.. Waiting impatiently to ring dr!!
Did another hpt this morning still positive.

Happy Monday everyone

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies - just a quick note to let you know that I am still keeping up with your progress behind the scenes - sad that I am now only an "onlooker", but hey, will hopefully be on track again soon!

*Jillyhen * -  on your ...good luck with the next 8 months!! So please for you... 

*Journey and JVDB * (my ex-cycle buddies) - hang on in there - keep calm and good luck  

*Miss E* - how are you feeling now petal? I am much better now - the bloating and pain has finally gone, and I am able to wear trousers again! Great news about Lister - good luck with the initial consultation


----------



## Journey09

Morning ladies, Thankfully no more tears since yesterday but unfortunately i really i dont think this cycle has worked for me!! I have no signs of anything other than spots on my face - which usually come before AF!!! Please please God let this work


----------



## Jillyhen

Journey
Hang in there hun, you are in your last week now   
Hopeful how are you hun?
Spoke to one of the dr'sthis morning she want me to go to the early preg clinic @ 11.30. I know i wont see anything its the bleeding that i want sorted.. Fingers crossed all is looking good.
Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Good luck jillyhen. Let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## jvdb

Still spotting brown/red. Just off phone to rfc. Girl said 'could be start of your period,good luck testing on friday'. I'm completely devastated,can't stop crying. 
Thank you all so much for support


----------



## Hopeful37

*Jvdb* - how bloomin' insensitive of her...how the heck would she know from a mere phonecall? You have GOT to remain positive as that is half the battle and could make all the difference! I am still lurking on the Feb/March group feed that I was a member of, and you wouldnt believe the number of ladies who are finding blood but still getting their BFPs....doesnt mean nowt at this stage! Keep calm petal and have faith


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Awk hun u don't know that for sure. It cud be implantation. There is still hope. Xxxxxxxx big hugs hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jvdb

Just did 3 hpt's,all bfn,its over xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

It still might be too early hun. Ur otd isn't til Friday.  Awk chick Iwish I cud give u a big hug xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
jvdb, hang in here hun, i had spotting n bleeding   
Was it a nurse or  receptionist you spoke to?? Cheeky cow!!
Im not long back from the hospital, it was sister i had seen when i gave her my dates she replied you are very early you know we wont see anything!! I just said i understood but as i was in pain with the bleeding i wanted reassurance..
Ultrasound scan was done and of course nothing showed up.. Ive no cysts etc..
I was told the only thing that could be done was the hcg blood test which was what i wanted so thats been done and sent to the lab in Antrim.. May be back after 6.
Fingers crossed the results are still positive..
She also mentioned it could be  chemical pregnancy
Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen I have everything crossed for u hun. Really hope everything is ok. What pain are u getting? Is it really bad or just like af cramps? X


----------



## Jillyhen

Twinangels
It was like af pain but worse!!
My mum is in cleaning for me and my head is turned, im so grateful for her coming in but she is so noisy!!
I really really hope my levels are good.
Jillyhen


----------



## inisor39

Hi everyone  

jillyhen - big congratulations on BFP! been reading your posts and   all will continue well. good luck today  

jvdb - ah huge hugs to you   it may be a case of testing too early. all we have is hope   

hopeful 37 - good to see your feeling better and ready to continue in few months

as for rest ladies i've been reading posts trying keep up  

AFM - i've been reading posts all time but haven't posted much.  form has been mainly low during period of D/R which is over 4 weeks now. I start stimm on wed.. 14th so feel i'm finally moving to next stage and might feel sane again   For all you ladies who have gone through this few times i really admire you all. This is my first time and really wasn't prepared for effects of treatment. being part of this site has greatly helped and is great support so thanks to all of u for that    x


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen  I hope results come back good huni.  I am thinking of you huni xxx

JVDB you asre not supposed to test til friday so thats 4 full days away too early to be testing.  Stay positive I know thats easier said than doen but know that we are all here not matter the outcome. xx

MissE how is OHSS huni? Any better??  I am stressed to the hilt in work at the mo.  I have sent off cheque to rfc for last fet, last week and still not heard anything form them.  Typical!!!  Not sure what i will do if this doesn't work.  DH is talking about this being our last go   think he is frightened of me getting ohss again like first time.

How are all our other lovely ladies doing??  I had my nephews atr baby rave yesterday in the waterfront hall.  It was brilliant and they loved it.  even the one year old was shaking his booty 

Chat soon
love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Patb
I just have a wee feeling that results are going to be good.. How could my wee bubs stay with all the bleeding etc.. 
MissE how you doin hun? What date do you go to Lister?
Aw im sure that was fab, my nieces would have loved that..
inisor how you doin hun?You should start to feel better after stims start   
Thanks again for all the well wishes
Jillyhen x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen that's the spurt! Pma all the way hun ;-) I'm proud of u and u r gonba be a great mummy ;-) xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Twin angels
I typed that wrong, meant to say that i felt they wouldnt be good!!
The symptoms i had when i 1st fond out i was pregnant have all gone except for the taste in my mouth!!
Dont have much of an appetite dont feel hungry..
Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Awk hun. U just never know! Will u get results today? X


----------



## Jillyhen

hopefully they will have them after 6.
The nurse from origin rane me to see how i was, told her that i had been to the early preg clinic, had bloods etc have to ring them with the results and also do another hpt in a couple of days..
We are supposed to be heading away to my sisters on thurs staying there until monday and we have a wedding on saturday.. I really hope i feel better by then..
Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I really hope and pray u get good news later hun. Let us know how u get on xxxxxxxxx take one step at a time. Worry about thurs when thurs comes and if u don't feel up to it u just don't go. After everything I've been through I have learnt that u have to just put urself1st sometimes and not put pressure on yourself to do anything u don't feel up to xxxxx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Jilly - im just getting a chance to read back, havent been on in a few days.  I so hope everything is ok and you get good news this evening.  Im hoping and praying for you and DH that things are ok   

jvb - hang in there hun  , ive heard of people getting neg results even the day before otd only to test again on otd and get their BFP.   

Justone - i hope the operation goes well, im thinking of you all today  

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all well, not enough time to do personals for everyone but i do hope your ok.  Nothing to report on my side, still no word - its just as well im not holding my breath


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Ive just got my results.. I must have a stubborn wee bub in there..
Levels are sitting at 94 which are a bit on the low side.. But im still pregnant at the minute!!
I havent a clue what levels should be.
Jillyhen


----------



## Cather1ne

Brilliant news Jilly.

C xx


----------



## MissE

Jilly that is great news huni, are they going to test the levels again? You have a wee fighter in there.           

Emma xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

That's great news jillyhen. Over 25 is pregnant and everyone's levels are different. As long as they double every 48 or so hours thats what they look for. Although a girl I know bled and had 2 sets of hcg readings taken 48 hrs apart and they didn't double so the dr didn't hold out much hope. She went for scan and there was a heartbeat at 6 weeks so as long as there is still hcg in ur blood hun ur pregnant ;-) now relax and put ur Feet up and rest. Everything will be ok xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen I am absolutely delighted for you. That's is a fighter you have in there. Now like tam says relax and enjoy being pg


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls
Im so relieved that i still have a wee bubs in there..  
Roll on the next 48 hours    
Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

So happy for you jilly  now take it easy and rest up!

Jv all the best hun i know it seems hard but testing so early really isn't useful as i would imagine at that stage slot will get a negative! 

Have had millions of posts to go through so not sure whose where.
Can't remember who is getting close to birth and suffering high bp but very best of luck to you it won't be long now!

To everyone else hope your doing well.

Afm had my nephews birthday over weekend so i was busy making cake and cupcakes  was a great one! 

Velma x


----------



## lastchancer

Velma thats me with the high BP - thanks for thinking of me - seems to be staying ok now that i am resting properly - head still not engaged so not sure if they will start me thurs afterall but will see what consultant says on wed - couldnt ask midwife as she was in & out in 2 mins today - didnt even listen to babys heartbeat.  

Jilly - glad to hear your results where positive - now try and relax as ll this stressing is doing you and bubba no good at all - feet up and look forward to wedding at weekend! 

Jvdb - naughty testing early - all i can say is that my cousin tested on the morning of her OTD after IUI and got BFN then that night got BFP - sometimes it really is just too early - although we all know our own bodies never give up until day after OTD or AF appearing xxxxx

BabyD - hopefully you will hear soemthing soon - have you tried ringing them again to see where u have moved up to on the waiting list? 

Patbaz - a baby rave! whatever will they come up with next lol  

Insisor - hopefully when u start stimms u will start feeling like yourself again - 4 wks is a long time for DR if you are symptomatic - luckily i didnt have too many side effects but i know some of the girls had a hard time - good luck & hope that its a case of first time lucky for you x

MissE - hope your feeling better - praying Lister is the answer to your prayers 

Hi to anyone i've missed out - wishing you all the best of luck in your TX's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls
Hopefully my wee bub hangs on tight..
Best of it bleeding & pain  has stopped was starting to do my head in   
Gonna take it easy tomorrow i think
Sorry no personals girls, i just want to thank you all for all you   
Im wrecked so nite all
Jillyhen


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen. I'm so happy for you! Keep resting and looking after you and wee bubs. I'm wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Its really all over for me   I have a very heavy bleed now and we are both devastated. I think I made the mistake of not being prepared for a bfn. We only had 1 shot at this so unless there is a miracle then I won't ever meet any little 1s. I couldn't have got this far without you all so thank you. Big  to all of you amazing ladies xxx


----------



## lastchancer

aw jvdb so sorry it has come to and end for this TX - i know how devastating it can be to not even get to OTD - i'm not aware of your full history so not sure what options you have in the future but make sure you take time to grieve properly - make sure you attend the review appointment - they dont usually give much info on these but it is all part of the recovery process - at least it helped me to go armed with a million questions even if i didnt get an ans to all of them. xxxxxxx


----------



## Journey09

Jvdb - Im so so sorry to hear that darling!! I know it is so so hard and especially when you have yourself convienced it will work first time! My first time i was the same but unfortunately it wasnt to be. My AF arrived the day before i was due to test!! Take it easy hun and look after yourself!! Thinking of you and of course your DH  

Jillyhen - Glad your bloods came back ok hun, your baba is hanging in there!! 

Big hello to all others ladies, really busy in here at the minute so i will have to get catching up real soon.  Hope each and everyone of you are doing well. 

AFM - Still dont feel confident this has worked but hoping and   it has!! 



J x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

jvdb i'm so very sorry to hear this has happened, it is just devastating. Make sure you take time to grieve properly, take time for you and your DH and be good to yourselves. We are here anytime you need us. Sending you big hugs.                

Jilly i hope you are taking it easy huni.  

Lastc it wont be long now, i'm sure you cant believe in a few days your LO will be in your arms. Make sure you look after yourself over the next few days. Hoping you have a very safe, healthy delivery.         

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Good luck to you all whatever stage you are currently at.  

I'm feeling a bit more normal now, still a bit bloated but the discomfort and shortness of breath have settled. Was up at origin yesterday, prof just wanted to have a look at me. He seems happy enough that things are improving and was really pleased for us when i told him about the treatment with the lister.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

JVDB - I am so sorry huni.  like lastc said now you need to take time to grieve and learn to be a normal couple again.  It takes time, but we are all here when you need us huni xxx

MissE glad to hear things are settling for you huni


----------



## Journey09

MissE - So glad to hear you are starting to feel better again!! When do you plan on going to lister?? I have heard good reports about out!! Hopefully this will be your time hun  

J x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies
jvdb, so sorry huni i know what you are goin thru. I started bleeding 4 days before ofd and of course tested and my head was so messed up. Take time out for you and dh  you may want to have another cycle but dont rush in.. We waited 6 months .   
MissE glad you are feeling better hun, when do you go to lister??
Patb how are you hun?
Journey how you keeping??
lastc ho are you doin..
Hello twin angels
Just to let you know that justone's hubby went thru op yesterday    that all is good.
Afm, im having a pyjama day, went to the airport with hubby last nite was shattered so have decided im not getting dressed. Hd to go to the shop to get bread so pulled my trackies on top of pj's     .
Have appt for more bloods @ 11.30 tomorrow morning. Dont know what to think still bleeding when i wipe but it doesnt stain the pad!! Bit crampy also   
Jillyhen x


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls 
I have a wee ??
If there is a girl on the other threads who had her otd the same day as me, went for a scan and they saw an egg sac but when i was scanned nothing could be seen!!
Im a bit panicky now
Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Jilly huni, try to relax, everyone is different. Your embryos may have implanted at a different stage and then growth stages will be different. Your wee bub is very tiny at the minute but definitely a wee fighter. Hang in there.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Jillyhen - don't panic it depends on what stage embies where at when they were transferred. also it depends on rate of development.  My friend went for her 7 week scan and there was nothing not even a sac.  She was told to come back the following week for another scan and there was a sac and heartbeat. She is now the proud mammy of a gorgeous little boy   So try not to worry everyone develops at a different rate.
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks again girls
Im a right drama queen   
What would i do without you lol
Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

here Jilly when i start my treatment at the end of the month (hopefully).  I will be on here 24/7 looking for advice analysing everything, generally driving people crazy because that is what we all do when we are going through tx.  And we know that we can do that on here as everyone has been through it or is going through it at the same time.  So never apologise for being a drama queen huni
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey
I was on the phone to the clinic just to give them results of yesterday's bloods.. I was asking her questions what happens if they dont rise what do they do.. I must admit she was lovely 
Roll on this time tomorrow!! Hang in there wee bubs   
jvdb how re you doin hun?  
Lastc hope you are heeping well
MissE,hopeful,confused hope you are all good..
This waiting game is horrendous, you wait for the golden ticket, wait to start treatment, then you have your drugs then e/c,e/t  and then 2 ww!! Im fed up waiting   
Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

Lastchancer good luck huni wishing you safe and speedy delivery look forward to hearing the big news!

Jv so sorry huni! Remember this journey isn't always a dead certain and naturally isn't always a dead end none can say it definitely winter happen for you that way i pray your wee miracle finds a way!

Mrsb how are u Beven ages!
Misse when do u think you will be going for lister ?

Jilly unfortunately it is all a waiting game huni! But hopefully from here on in all will be good waits for u!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing well!

Velma x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning girlies

Thanks Velma I'm Bricking it already!!

Did another 1st response test this morning the 2nd line is there but very faint, wish I had bought a cb that gave me how many weeks.

How is everyone, we have been very quiet on the n.I thread

Jillyhen x


----------



## patbaz

Good luck today jillyhenxx

Lastc Hope you have an easy delivery huni. Can't wait to hear your news xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

good luck jillyhen today i will be on later to see your results am sure everything be ok x
velma ya too right its been ages  !how is jacob?i see your starting tx agen!hope all goes well!
misse how are ui feeling now huni how long u giving it to go  to the lister?
jvdb im so sorry hun dont give up hoping anyway huni u and dh will will get ur little bubs one day. the pressure of having your "only go" is unreal i knew at the time if i didnt get bfp there was nowhere to get money for another tx.i already had sold my car sold a load of stuff saved all my dole just bought bare essentials for first tx plus got a loan on top of it.but i know i wud hav found a way in the future to go again if i needed. hope that helps xxxxx
afm boys turn one tomorrow what a year  . my and "dh" kinda on talking terms again.trying to work at it.hes still not living here but uggg!hes such a flippin man wat is it with men and there pride ay?im managing fine on my own a little bit hectic but for the kids it be nice if we cud be a proper family again.
well thats all for now i will be back later to peep  
a big hi to all the other ladies xxxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Good luck jillyhen! Xx


----------



## confused123

jillyhen hope all goes well am thinking ok you 
JVCB thinking of you also and hope you are ok


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies
Ooh Lastchancer hope all goes well, cant wait to hear your news..
Confused how are you hun
mrs b, glad you & dh are speaking again, its a start hun
Patb, thanks for the well wishes
Velma,babyd ,misse hope you are all good.
jvdb how are you petal?
journey how are you feeling?
Im just back from getting bloods they are hoping them to be over 200!! Tbh i think its all over went to the loo @ the hospital apart from cramps there is brown ish blood    
Results should be back hopefully after 4 all being well.
Hubby came home from lunch and ive broke down  
Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

Jilly all crossed try and rest up til you hear huni! 

Mrsb thanks! Wee man doing great  so sorry to hear your oh moved out huni i hope you can rebuild things! 

How's the rest of you getting on at mo? 

Velma x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hey girlies 

sorry i have been M.I.A so much going on at the min

jilly hope your levels are rising nicely. if you look at my sig i bled through my pg with DD and shes a happy healthy little girl 

justone hope your ok hun x

misse im sorry that you got OHSS again  hope your feeling a little better 

mrs b, velma, babydreams, twin angels, journey, patbaz  sorry if i've missed anyone out, im on my phone and cant scroll back 

afm- well after down ****** for 4 weeks i finally started the progynova pills on monday, glad to be moving on to the next stage 

we moved house a few wks ago and have been getting a new kitchen put in and all the electrics re-wired. the workmen have been slacking recently so the foreman came to see me and i cried my eyes out to him! told him i was having ivf, the house is like a building site, i cant even unpack etc etc well i have never seen a man move so fast, probably because he was mortified lol on the plus side the house should be sorted by fri. i knew these hormones would come in handy one day 

i also have a quick ?
im only on 1x2mg progynova so far but when i increase my dose is it better to take them all together or space them out? also what side effects should i expect? 
thanks ladies x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly thinking about you, have evrything crossed for you huni.        

Danni woohoo on getting started again. Laughed my socks off at you crying to the foreman, i bet he near died. At least it will get the house sorted for you.     When taking the hrt it is an individual thing. You can take them all together, i always did but some people feel a bit sick so if they make you feel a bit queasy then space them out. There shouldnt bee too many side effects. Good luck huni.        

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Any news jillyhen? Xx


----------



## inisor39

jillyhen thinking of u and soo hope you get good news  
jvdb - hope your doing ok. thinking of u 

big hello to everyone else hope you all are keeping well 

afm - starting stimms today thank god. over 4 weeks of D/R has been hell!!! first scan sunday. . on mothers day. how ironic!!

inisor x


----------



## Fi84

Thinking of you Jillyhen   

x


----------



## Cather1ne

Hope you have had some good news Jilly xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Anyone heard anything from jillyhen? I hope she's ok xxx


----------



## inisor39

No twin been waiting to hear too. Praying for her x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Sorry just getting on now!

Thank you so much for all your comforting messages over the past few days they have really meant a lot. Sadly I didn't get good news today my levels have dropped to 24 so for us it's coming to an end. We knew in our hearts that after the 3 days of bleeding there was no way anything could survive. I've to go for bloods next thur to see if everything is away :-(

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Oh Jilly darling i am so very sorry to hear that. This is so cruel and unfair. My heart is broke for you sweetie. Take care of you and your DH. Sending you both all the hugs in the world.                

Emma xx


----------



## inisor39

Jillyhen very sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself and dh over next while


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen hope you are okay my heart is broke for you!!

just take time to yourself and hubby, you are so strong xx


----------



## Maximom

Jilly sending you & dh lots of hugs, I know nothing will make u feel any better rite now hun but u've got lots of wonderful friends on here wishing u both the strength to get through the weeks ahead. All I can say is it does get better. 
I wish I cud send u a big cuddle over the web but this will do    
Ur both in my thoughts and prayers
Lynn xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

I'm so sorry jilly and dh  hope you find the strength to get through this sad time


----------



## yellowhope

So sorry to learn your news Jilly xx


----------



## jvdb

jillyhen my heart is breaking for you and your dh


----------



## Fi84

Jilly, i am so sorry to hear your news   to both you and your dh - take time to grieve properly
will be in my thoughts and prayers.
take care hun
fi xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Jillyhen     to you and DH


----------



## Journey09

Awwwww Jillyhen im so so so sorry to read your post!! Big       to you and DH!!! i really cant believe it!! I hope and pray you will get through this!! x x x


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen - there are no words


----------



## confused123

jillyhen i am so sorry, you provide so much strength and encouragement to everyone on this forum,  life can be so cruel, i was in this situation in November and i know how much pain and heartache is involved. I am thinking of you and hope that you get the strength to look forward and make sure to give yourself lots of time to heal.


----------



## Velma

Jilly its so devastating to read your news! Such a cruel world! I hope in time you can accept things and are able to progress! Take care of yourself and dh and grieve your loss! 



Velma x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Jillyhen I'm so sorry hunni. I can't believe it. u are so very strong. Take the time to grieve, u and hubby together.wish I cud come over and give u a big hug. I've never had a mc but as u know I have lost and its very very difficult. But u find the strength to pick urself up and try again. Never give up on ur dreams. Just sometimes it takes a little longer for those dreams to come true. Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - we were all rooting for you too   ...so devastated to learn of your sad news!! Words cannot express how sorry I am. Please take care and look after one another - dont give up, stay strong and keep in touch


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Oh Jilly, I'm so, so sorry to hear your news pet.  It's just not fair.  You really have been through it this tx so take all the time you need with DH to grieve & recover.  Seek strength from your family & friends.  You will see a way forward, eventually.  Just be Jilly & DH for now.  My arms are around you in a big hug xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maire2012

Jilly,

Just saw your post, really sorry  

Maire


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - im totally devasted for you and DH, no words can make you feel any better, i'll be praying for you and DH and i hope you can find the strength to carry on.  Utterly Devastated


----------



## Boo333

Jillyhen I am so sorry to read your post.  I have been thinking about you all day.

Don't know what else to say just. 
Boo
xxx


----------



## M+M

Jilly - I was so sori to read your news, you & dh are in my thoughts & prayers x


----------



## Journey09

Can any of you ladies please help me?? Can Cyclogest Pessaries affect the result of a hpt

J x


----------



## MissE

Hi Journey, i dont believe cyclogest can affect the result. The only thing that usually can affect it is if the hcg trigger shot wasnt out of your system, (usually gone 14 days after yout take it). Have you been a naughty lady Do i need to send the          round to yours?   Really hoping and     your get that lovely BFP.          

Emma xx


----------



## Maybethistime

Cyclogest Pessaries are eostrogen so no the chemical that efects the HPT is HCG...


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

Jilly, I'm so sorry to read how things have turned out for you pet - it's heartbreaking and sooooo hard.    I hope that you get the strength to move on darling.  As you may remember, the same thing happened to me before Christmas and things do get easier over time    Take care of yourself and DH xxx

Misse, how are you hun?  I hope you're feeling better XX

I'm sorry that I've no other personals as there's so many on here now but I wish you all the very, very best for whatever stages you are at.

I've just made my first contact with Origin and we'll soon receive the paper work to get signed up with them.  The lady on the phone said that our consultation will probably be in April and that we should get started soon after, so, here we go again......!


----------



## inisor39

hi everyone  

missE - hope your feeling better again and good luck with lister

journey09 -   for testing sunday. 

big hello to everyone else hope your all well

afm - started stimms wed 14th. bit crampy last night and today is this normal? have 1st scan on sunday

inisor x


----------



## Velma

Hi girls i have been wondering whether to post all day! I am aware that there has been bad news on here and really don't want to make anyone feel worse! But i hope this gives some hope! 

I have felt a bit funny this month bit the bullet and tested last night and again this morning to discover i have a natural bfp ! I never in a million years thought i would ever say that! I know plenty of people have told me of others and overtime i thought yeah but always someone else ! So even when treatment doesn't turn out the way you want there is always a chance try and believe it could happen to you! Best of luck girls in your tx and testing may this thread be flooded with bfps !  

Velma x


----------



## Cather1ne

Congratulations Velma   xx


----------



## Fi84

Congradulations velma, take care and enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## jvdb

Oh Velma, bless you keeping that from us but that is amazing news!!!   I think that's just the type of good news this thread needed,and I'm sure your ecstatic to get a natural bfp!!! I am truly pleased for you,  you have gave us hope 

Journey.  although I do think you need the 

Did my official test today (actually 6am! ) to get some closure to move on. Well this cruel life decided to put a faint line on it. And I mean FAINT,I've stared at it all day just to be sure I'm not seeing things.(Dh can see it too but said we've to just class it as negative for now to save being hurt) Rang rfc and explained about bleed and barely there line. She said (get this for a mind *bleep*) a bleed although scary is completely 
normal and no matter how faint a positive is a positive. So don't get too excited but test again on sunday. Aaaaahhh!!! Wtf! Does this nightmare ever end? Even though I know its over I've to wait another 2 days to prove it 

Didn't mean to write all that! Think I just missed you lot today    journey.  Velma.


----------



## Velma

Thanks girls!

Jv i understand how you feel about the line as i posted on the ttc naturally thread on Thursday night as i thought perhaps i wanted it to be there and didn't want to entertain it til i could prove it! But it does sound good and i hope you get things confirmed soon! Good luck on sun definitely get a test that spells it out!

I hope the rest of you girls are doing ok! 

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Velma!  That's fabulous news - it just goes to show can happen!  Congratulations pet X

JVDB, I don't think I've 'spoken' to you before on here, but I want to wish you all the very, very best for tomorrow.  If you used the test given to you by the clinic, just to let you know that they're notorious for producing faint lines, so , as Velma said - get a clearblue digital and it'll spell it out one way or another!  Good luck hun XX

Well, I posted here yesterday that I'd been in contact with Origin only yesterday to get signed up with then and, lo and behold, a letter of offer arrived from the Royal this morn for private ICSI    Now we're in a quandry and don't know what to do!  I really don't want to start DR until May/ June time so I can have e/c and e/t in July when I'm off (I'm a teacher) - I know that Origin are very flexible and they said they could accommodate this but I don't know if RFC will be able to as they are sometimes a little cavalier with their dates!  Tell the truth, i'd prefer to stay with RFC but we'll just have to see.

Anyway, I'm away to drown my shamrock - Happy St Patrick's Day everyone XXX


----------



## Maximom

Velma big congrats on ur   hun, thats the best news I've heard all week      On the downside, I no longer have you as a cycle buddy     I wish u a very happy healthy pregnancy.

Jvdb, I too had a faint line when I used the test RFC gave me so I was confused as to what the result was. Got a Clearblue digital, tested the next morning and voila!! A line's a line sweetie so all sounds good for you, but there will be no doubting the digital test....good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy St Patricks Day to all you other ladies, gonna treat myself to a few drinkies later as I'll be starting tx again early next month so i'll be off the alcohol soon.  I hope you've all taken it easy on the green beer today   

Lynn


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Velma big congrats on your BFP huni, that is amazing news.      Hope you have a very happy healthy pregnancy.

jvdb that sounds good huni, definitely get the CB digital to confirm. Good luck for tomorrow,       you get the best news ever.  

Just wanted to let you all know lastc had a baby boy on thursday, she will tell you all the details herself when she gets a chance to come on. Congrats to you huni, that is fab news, hope you and the wee man are doing well.   

Hope everyone else is doing well. Good luck with DR, stimms or 2ww.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Lastc congrats on baby boy delighted for you huni xx

Velma woohoo that's just what we needed on here nice to see miricales happening

Jvdb. I hope it's a proper BFp for you fingers crossed huni xx

Everyone else hi and hope you are all well I am at a friends wedding driwning shamrock as we speak before tx starts again at end of month


----------



## yellowhope

JVDB Best of luck for testing today  
Velma- Congratulations on the BFP!! Stories like yours give me hope 
Lastc- Congratulations on the new arrival 
Patbaz-I hope your head is not too sore this morning 

Hi to everyone else-Hope you all had a lovely St Patrick's!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Sorry I've been awol!! 

Velma wonderful news Congrats hun.

Lastchancer Congrats Hun c

Journey how are you hub?

Jv hope you got good news this morning

MissE how are you hun?

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well
Thanks again for all your well wishes over the past few days. We haven't been to bad we kinda knew in our hearts that the outcome wasn't good!! Still haven't had a bleed so have to go for bloods again on thur

Jillyhen xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Jilly
nice to have you back


----------



## Fi84

Congradulations lastc - hope you both are doing well!!
JV - how are you doing   for you!
Jilly - how are you??

hope all you ladies doing well!!!

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning girls

im ok i think..

Im over with my sister as we had a family wedding on saturday.. 

I have had cramps on and off fpr the past few days & i think im gonna bleed, nothing has appeared. Waiting impatiently for thur to come to see what the craic is.. If the bleeding would come i would get closure so tempted to but a clearblue to see what it says !!

jvdb how are you hun? A line is a line and mine was very faint..


Babyd,MissE,Patb,velma,fi and all you other lovely ladies hope you are all keeping well..

i think my computer at home is getting a holiday i had been on so much before i came over..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## jvdb

Lastc. Congrats on the birth of your baby boy!!! 

Jillyhen. Glad your feeling better 

Thank you everyone for all your kind words and support! I'm glad i went through this journey to know that there are kind and amazing people out there and that I'm actually not alone! 
It was a bfn yesterday,got a bit drunk because I'd stayed away from temptation on st paddys just in case. I'm sort of ok about it though,I knew and grieved last week. I'm going to keep up the vitamins and healthy living,start my angus castus and ovulation kits and have 1 more year of trying. We sort of lost ourselves during the treatment and it became clinical and not about us,if that makes sense. So hoping now we have a better lifestyle and outlook it might just happen. And after ivf your body is meant to  be highly fertile. So we'll have fun trying 

Journey how are you doing?xxx


----------



## justone

Hi CC girlies.
A quick post from me. Congratulations *lastchancer* on the birth of your baby boy. Hope you and he are both doing well. 
Good to see you back online *jillyhen*. Hope you had a great time at the wedding.
Congratulations *velma*. You must be thrilled. Hope we see lots more similar posts on this thread.    
Massive       and       to all CC girlies, whatever your stage of tx.
AFM DH is back home again following his surgery. All went well, tG. He's still a bit weak and lethargic on it so have been busy looking after him. FIL supposed to be getting home tomorrow. So far, so good with him too. TG! One of my furbabies (T1) went AWOL on Sat morning. Am worried as he's never been AWOL for so long. My other furbaby (T2) is missing him greatly and poor wee thing, she is pining constantly for him. They've been together since birth.       that T1 will come home again soon, safe and sound. 
Lots of other hassles happening around me...


----------



## Mrs_B24

jilly hen am ntruely sory just read your news there xxxxx
jvdb sorry to hear your news too hun xxxxx
lastchancer congrats on the baby boy!same bday as my boys 
velma wow hunny congrats bet you wernt expecting that!!!!!and had u started treatment or were just going about it?  
a big hi to all the other wonderful ladies! x


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

jvdb - praying for a natuarl miracle for you. You are amazing!

Jillyhen - glad you are feeling ok hope you enjoyed the wedding and let your hair down you deserve it.

Congratulations Velma - always great to hear good news.

Also congratulations to lastc - hope your both doing well.

Journey - fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you. 

Justone - glad DH and FIL coming on well.  Sorry about your furbaby really hope he returns safe and well.

Bigs hugs to everyone else too.

AFM we had rollercoaster few days.  On Friday got result of 21 day blood test was inconclusive progesterone only 20 but my cycle has got quite long so might have been a wee bit too soon.  On Saturday DH had to make the decision to put down our oldest dog he was starting to suffer too much pain with athritis.  We were all bawling our eyes out.  Then had lovely lunch with mum and sister followed by first session of acupuncture which I was quite nervous about.  It went really well he really seems to know what he's talking about and gave me really stinky herbs to make a drink with tunred out to be very hard to drink.  And starting first round of clomid today.  So its all go trying to stay positive.

Hope you don't mind me crashing your current cyclers thread the others are very quiet.

Lots of love
Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Boo

Sorry to hear about your dog its a very hard decision to make as i had to do it a few years back.. Where are you having your acupuncture??

Justone glad dh & fil are doing well.. Hope the dog gets home soon

jvdb, we are going to try naturally also maybe this pregnancy leaving us i might be preg again quicker!!

lastch hope you & baby are well.. Any names??


Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09

Morning ladies, 

Sorry i havent been on and sorry no personals, promise to catch up later!! Just back to work now  

Anyways i got my   and we are both delighted but still very nervous!! 

On another note i have rang Origin yesterday and they said they dont keep on pessaries after OTD but i rang again this morning and waiting on nurse to call me back, im afraid of my life if i dont stay on them something will happen and i will loss all this.  Anyone any advice? Please 

J x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Journey first of all congrats!!! That's wonderful news!! I was exactly the same when I got my bfp and rang the rfc about getting more crinone as knew that there are some places that keep u on progesterone up to 12 weeks. But the nurse told me the same thing, that they don't give u anymore once you've got your bfp as in a fresh cycle your body will be producing enough of its own to sustain the pregnancy. It's only for FET that they give u more. it's so hard to believe them cos u just want as many safeguards in place as possible but I am now 21 weeks with a lovely healthy baby! Plus if u think about it, think of all the girls on here who had tx in NI who didn't get any more pessaries and who now have their bouncing babies! Try to put that worry out of your head and trust your body to do its job. The only other thing I can suggest if u really can't stop worrying about it is see if ur GP would do a progesterone blood test to check ur levels to put ur mind at ease. Not sure if they would but no harm in asking if ur terribly stressed. Try to enjoy this amazing time and believe its really real xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies
Journey congrats on your bfp..
If i was to go again i would definitely ask for more pessaries esp after what has happened over the past 2 weeks.. After all you are paying for them. 
The clinics in England seem to get ladies to use them up to 12 weeks..
We have made an appt for review on the 17th April i now there is nothing they can say we are happy that we did get pregnant hopfully next time our wee bubs will hang on tight..
Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all well, only a quick log on as ive to go and lift the animals from kennels.
Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Journey a huge congrats huni on your BFP i hope you have a happy healthy 9 months in front of you xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies - was hoping to hear some good news the next time I was on, from Jillyhen and Jvdb - so so sorry that things have not worked out this time for you ladies, but stay strong and be postive - we will get there eh?   

Journey - big congrats on your BFP   - hang in there, and good luck for the next 8 months - keep in touch   

AFM - well, me and DH and doggie had a lovely long weekend up on the North Coast - rented a cottage there, and just went for nice walks along the beaches, chilled out in front of the open fire and had a few wee glasses of vino - pure bliss! Was just what we needed - head back to Origin this Thursday to meet with the consultant to discuss when we can pick up from where we left off with the treatment, etc. Dying to get going again now that I have had time out to recover from OHSS, etc...just hope its not too long.


----------



## Maybethistime

i think i am out i have just found blood. its not heavy but its there, its exactly the way my mc started. confused though as always thought as long as i was taking prog and est it kept af away...


----------



## yellowhope

Journey Congratulations on the BFP  
Elaine keep calm you might not be out yet. Lots of people have bleeding troughout early pregnancy. Give the clinic a ring it might set your mind at ease


----------



## patbaz

Elaine huni as yellowhope says amny women have bleeding early on in pregnancy especially those carrying multiples and i see that you had 3 put back??  So this could actually mean you are having multiples.  have you done a test yet.  get a clearblue digital and it will tell you one way or another.  When are you supposed to test??  Try and stay positive.
Pat
xxx


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls,
Congradulations Journey - I used the crimone up until i was 9 weeks but i had FET not a fresh cycle and i was worried when stopping them as i heard you should use them until 12 weeks when FET and i have my 4 month old in my arms so relax and enjoy the nxt 8 months.
sparkleheart - wow more than half way there - how you doing? which hospital are you having the baby? take care xx

hi to jillyjvdb,pat,lastc justone and all the other lovely ladies - hope you all keeping well!!! 

always lurking
fixx


----------



## pinkcat

This thread's got quite long now so I've started a new part for you here : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284092.0

pinkcat x


----------

